# ****Broody and Babbling till 2014****



## luvmyfam

*Welcome to the official WTT until 2014 thread! Feel free to introduce yourselves! Those of us that were part of the previous thread.... you are can re-introduce yourselves if you would like. 

We will be each others support through the next 16 months or more!

I think I got everyone! Let me know if you would like to be added! *

*Broody and Babbling till 2014!!!*
Accounts2010, WTT # 2
angiepie, WTT # 1
Anglebaby_01, WTT # 2 
apple_20, WTT # 2 
AussieChick, WTT 
Baby babbler, WTT 
babybaker2011, WTT # 2
babydino, TTC # 1
BabyDust20, WTT # 1
BabyS14, WTT # 1
BeachyFeelin, WTT # 1
Beffy, WTT # 1
BoomerSooner8, WTT
bloominbroody, WTT # 3
bornthiswayxo, WTT # 1
Buddysmum89, WTT # 2
BumbleBee10, WTT # 1
Bumblebee117, WTT # 3
caite, WTT # 1
callumsmummy, WTT # 2
cazzi77, WTT # 2
charlenej
crayoncrittle, WTT # 1
Dawnlouise30, WTT # 2
Eline, WTT # 1
Emmalovesnick, WTT # 1
Emma&Freya, WTT # 2
EmmyReece, WTT # 1
fairyy, WTT # 1
ImSoTired, WTT # 2
jamiemcbride1, WTT # 3
Jaxvipe, WTT # 2
Jennykins, WTT # 1
Jexter, WTT # 1
jessicasmum, WTT # 2
junemomma09, WTT # 3 
KalonKiKi, WTT # 1
Kaylacrouch, WTT # 2
kellyrae, WTT # 3
KitteyKat2010, WTT # 2
LadyL, WTT # 2
LeahLou, WTT # 2
loeylo, WTT # 1
longing_mum
LovemyBubx, WTT # 2
luckz, WTT # 2
luvmyfam, WTT # 3
magicteapot, WTT # 2
MamaByrd, WTT # 1
mandaa1220, WTT # 1
MariposaTam, WTT
Mark&Annie, WTT # 3
MellyH, WTT # 1
Miss_Bump, WTT
Miss N8
Misstrouble 19
MoldyVoldy, WTT # 2
mommybearx, WTT # 2
momofone08, WTT # 3
Mrs. Vet, WTT
mum_someday, WTT #1
Mummy1506, WTT # 3
mummymunch, WTT # 2
MUMOF5, WTT # 7
Oceania, WTT # 1
Onions, WTT # 1
Platinumvague, WTT # 2
Poppiebug, WTT # 2
Pukite, WTT # 3
Quicksand, WTT # 1
Rachie004, WTT # 1
RainbowDrop_x, WTT
reidfidleir, WTT # 2
rhdr9193..x, WTT # 2
RoryandKirby
Sailorsgirl, WTT # 3
sambob, WTT # 1
SarahLou372, WTT # 1
Shareema, WTT # 3
Shineystar, WTT # 2
Shudknow, WTT # 1
skye93, WTT # 2
smallpeanut, WTT # 2
SoBroody91, WTT # 1
SophieEl, WTT # 1
Sparkle2, WTT # 2
spicyorange
Springermommy
su_grad2007, WTT # 1
Sunnylove, WTT # 1
sweetcee, WTT # 1
sweetpea2, WTT # 2
Swinx, WTT # 1
tasha41, WTT # 2
TaylorsMummyx, WTT # 3
teilana, WTT # 1
TickTockBaby, WTT # 1
Tove, WTT # 1
TTCbaby2011, WTT # 7
tuesdaysbaby, WTT # 1
tverb84, WTT # 1
Upsy daisy1, WTT # 2
wombatt, WTT # 1
wtbmummy, WTT #1
XLeeBeeX, WTT # 1
Younglove, WTT # 1
YoungMummy08, WTT # 3
Yo-Yo, WTT


----------



## junemomma09

Hello, well I'll re-introduce myself  my name is Traci, I'm 29 and married to my love Mark for about 8 months now:flower: we were married December 17th!!!! So we'll be celebrating our 1 year anniversarys soon :flower: 
We have two children, DD 9, and DS 3:baby::cloud9: my DD is in 4th grade and my DS is in preschool. We're currently waiting to try because we're both still in college. I'm graduating April 2013 and DH is graduating December 2013. 
I'm currently in my 3rd semester of nursing school and soooo excited to finally get the "RN" behind my name :happydance: DH is in his 4th term for Grad school, he's getting his doctorate of physical therapy!
We can't wait to finish so we can start ttc JANUARY 2014!!!!:happydance::happydance:

I really look forward to getting to know all my ladies :hugs: and can't wait till we're all bump buddies. We will have to start out very own bump thread once we get to that stage :kiss:


----------



## tasha41

:hi: I'm WTT for #2 in 2014. Can I join you?

We've been together for 5 years, DD is 3.5. We are waiting for a few reasons, I was in an accident in February so I have to wait until I recover from my injuries (have to have another surgery & I need to go to a lot of physio after that too). I want to start school full time in September 2013, a 2-year nursing program, so I want to ideally be no more than 3-4 months pregnant when I graduate in 2015 (would finish in April). At that time I'd be eligible to bridge to a BScN or work as an RPN, and we'd cross that bridge when we come to it. 

I have a Mirena in that comes out June 2014, so it doesn't make sense to get another at that time, I would just start charting etc, get used to having a period again and all that. My plan for now anyway!


----------



## luvmyfam

Guess I should re-introduce myself! My name is Stacey, I'm 29, married since 2007, been with DH since I was 15:wedding:! We have 2 boys- Gabriel 3 and Jacob 9 months:baby:! We are WTT for age gap reasons, and would like to get some finances sorted. I am from Ohio and I'm an RN in a NICU. We are WTT until July/Aug 2014!!

So excited to have you girls to share the wait with :flower:!


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome tasha41!:wave:


----------



## junemomma09

Welcome Tasha!!! We love new people to join :)


----------



## tasha41

How are your weekends going? 

Not much going on here- had a little impromptu girls' night at my friend's house last night, I read their tarot cards, we made fancy cocktails lol. Today I put DD to bed and then went to see ParaNorman (children's movie, but I thought it would be too scary for her & I really wanted to see it!)... tomorrow I have to work until 7pm :(


----------



## luvmyfam

Spending time with my boys and my Mom this weekend! Much needed time with my boys! DH stays at home with the boys, and I worked 5 12 hr shifts in a row. Tomorrow we are going out to dinner for my brothers birthday.


----------



## junemomma09

Luvmyfam-my goodness, 5 12 hour shifts? Holy hell that's got to be tiring. Nice overtime though ;) 

I work yesterday, in fact I went to class all week, mon-fri and thu-sat had class the. Went to work right after till 7p. We had a mandatory clinical yesterday at our school for a mock MCI event. Utter chaos! Anywho, it's nice to have ONE day off in the midst of everything else. Though I still have lots of studying to do. I also have lots of errands today :(
And the fun part is I'm currently planning a surprise trip to Disney World!!!! :) so excited!! It's my graduation pressie, I'm graduating in April and that's when we're going. But it's a complete surprise for the kids. We're thinking of staying in the new resort Art of Animation in one of the little mermaid themed rooms. I think the kids would really love it! And I really love Disney. We're also planning a cruise for December 2013 for DH's graduation from graduate school. We want to go on the royal Caribbean allure! It looks like such a beautiful ship. Well 2013 is definitely going to have lots of fun and accomplishments for us and we're super ecstatic about it all.


----------



## jessicasmum

Hi all, can i join please? :hi:

My names Heather im 27 and married to Ste who nearly 32. we been together nearly 9 and half years and married for 4 years (on 1st december, which is also Ste's birthday :) ) . we have 1 child together our 7 year old daughter Jessica.

We are hoping to start trying to conceive December 2013/January 2014 for number 2!! this seems so long away at the moment but we do have a long list of things we need to achieve before we can start to try which should keep us very busy, im just hoping we can manage to do all the things by then :shrug:

It will be nice to talk to other ladies out there who are waiting the same time as us as i dont have really any one other than my husband to talk to about these things as i would like to keep it a secret from my family until im 12 weeks pregnant and i dont really have any close friends :(


----------



## junemomma09

So I got some bad news today :nope: the nurse practitioner I see for my NFP counseling told me based on things going on with my chart and symptoms I've been experiencing for months now is most likely due to having endometriosis. My sister has the same issue. Also based on my previous medical history with ovarian cysts and dealing with that since I was 16, there were many studies done which are exactly like my case. :cry: 
So DH and I have decided to sit and discuss moving ttc date up due to the fact that it may take us longer to conceive. Not only that but once I enter my 30's the disease apparently starts to progress more rapidly and I have a lower chance of conceiving. If after 6 months ttc without success, they would schedule me for surgery to correct any issues caused by endometriosis. I'm pretty gutted right now as I never expected to have this issue and I'm scared to death I'll never be able to conceive another child :cry::cry: 
Not only that but when i called my mom to try to get some support she basically told me I shouldn't be trying to have another baby. She said with DH and I starting new careers it was smart to have anymore kids. I told her I wasn't asking for her permission or advice as to whether I should have another baby, I was simply needing some support and positive words for what I had just found out. :cry: she then went on to say "well sorry I'm not saying what you want to hear but I'm going to tell you the same thing I told your sister, I'm not going to support you in something I think is wrong" WTF?!?! :growlmad: seriously!? I'm a grown ass woman! I'm graduating in 7 months and DH is graduating in December 2013! We will have a very good income and stable household by that time. I already have a job with a hospital where they want to hire me as an RN once I graduate in April! :thumbup: I just don't understand why she's being so negative and so harsh. I started crying because firstly the news I got and then my own mother was being beyond unsupportive. :nope: 

DH and I briefly spoke about possible ttc in April 2013. Because I would already start a new position at the same hospital, just different title and responsibilities, but a lot better pay! And we're planning on moving out of Jacksonville, out west or north anyway. So I would just stop working once I delivered if we were able to conceive right away. If not, then we would obviously have more time to put away even more money. Just really upset!


----------



## luvmyfam

So sorry Traci! I can't believe your mom said that . That is so hurtful! I don't really Know that much about endometriosis. I have PCOS and hypothyroid which are 2 of the main causes of infertility, but I have been extremely blessed so far. Hopefully WHENEVER you decide to expand your family, you won't have any issues! :hugs:


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome jessicasmum!! :wave:


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi Ladies,
I thought I might pop my head in here to say hi as we'll be looking to TTC #2 in early 2014.

We were blessed with our first gorgeous little boy in April this year and are hoping for about a 2 year gap between bubs. Hoping to slim down a bit before the 2nd one as I had high blood pressure with my first pregnancy (luckily not Pre-E) and was induced at 37+3. I have a family history of high BP so even though I know I'll be monitored closely next time as well, I'd still like to reduce the likely hood of having to have bub #2 any earlier than necessary.

So while our little man is keeping us busy right now, I am really looking forward to the next one. Of course I'd love a little girl but if we get another blue boy that would be lovely also. 

Looking forward to chatting away the next year and a bit with you all.

xo


----------



## luvmyfam

Hello Poppiebug :wave:! Welcome!


----------



## shudknow

I guess I will re-introduce myself :)

I am 26 and DH is 30 and we are WTT for #1 in 2014. Decided to wait because we thought we should spend some good time together before committing to having kiddos!!

Can't wait for 2014 to come!!!


----------



## shudknow

junemomma09 said:


> So I got some bad news today :nope: the nurse practitioner I see for my NFP counseling told me based on things going on with my chart and symptoms I've been experiencing for months now is most likely due to having endometriosis. My sister has the same issue. Also based on my previous medical history with ovarian cysts and dealing with that since I was 16, there were many studies done which are exactly like my case. :cry:
> So DH and I have decided to sit and discuss moving ttc date up due to the fact that it may take us longer to conceive. Not only that but once I enter my 30's the disease apparently starts to progress more rapidly and I have a lower chance of conceiving. If after 6 months ttc without success, they would schedule me for surgery to correct any issues caused by endometriosis. I'm pretty gutted right now as I never expected to have this issue and I'm scared to death I'll never be able to conceive another child :cry::cry:
> Not only that but when i called my mom to try to get some support she basically told me I shouldn't be trying to have another baby. She said with DH and I starting new careers it was smart to have anymore kids. I told her I wasn't asking for her permission or advice as to whether I should have another baby, I was simply needing some support and positive words for what I had just found out. :cry: she then went on to say "well sorry I'm not saying what you want to hear but I'm going to tell you the same thing I told your sister, I'm not going to support you in something I think is wrong" WTF?!?! :growlmad: seriously!? I'm a grown ass woman! I'm graduating in 7 months and DH is graduating in December 2013! We will have a very good income and stable household by that time. I already have a job with a hospital where they want to hire me as an RN once I graduate in April! :thumbup: I just don't understand why she's being so negative and so harsh. I started crying because firstly the news I got and then my own mother was being beyond unsupportive. :nope:
> 
> DH and I briefly spoke about possible ttc in April 2013. Because I would already start a new position at the same hospital, just different title and responsibilities, but a lot better pay! And we're planning on moving out of Jacksonville, out west or north anyway. So I would just stop working once I delivered if we were able to conceive right away. If not, then we would obviously have more time to put away even more money. Just really upset!

Sorry to hear that junemomma but I hope that you get your BFP within a short time of trying so that you dont have to go through the surgery :flower:

Can you share with us your chart and symptoms which led to the diagnosis? I am thinking this will help most of us here as well.


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Hi can I join please? 

I'm Rachel, 19 and have a gorgeous little boy Oliver who is 5 months tomorrow. 

OH already has a son from a previous relationship, bu will be number 2 for me. 

Hopefully starting to try Nov/Dec 2014, as il be in my last year of Uni and don't want too big an age gap. Xxx


----------



## junemomma09

Shudknow, I don't mind sharing at all! :) once we get our new computer I can take a pic with my phone and upload it and then post it.

So a little more info about what's going on with us. We decided to start all the testing in January, blood work, ultrasounds, etc to see what my progesterone levels are and if there is anything else going on that they need to fix. I've spoken with an insurance agent about insurance policies and should be receiving the quotes for those soon so DH and I can go over them and decide which is best for us. We're anticipating TTC in April. Hopefully it won't take 6 months because then surgery is the next option. The. If that doesn't work we're off to a fertility doctor for treatments :( I honestly never thought I'd see myself in this situation. We're actually handling the new TTC date well. It's kind of scary because as most of you know we weren't suppose to ttc till January 2014. But we're both getting a little excited about this process. It's honestly seemed to bring us closer together. 

I'm hoping I can still stay with you ladies until I move to the ttc thread as I started out with you ladies and just don't feel like I belong to a different group. But if you guys would rather I not stay with this group as I'm ttc sooner than expected, I understand.

Thank you to those of you for your kind words. It's been a whirlwind so far and I'm hoping it's not a long process. I'm terrified of surgery.


----------



## luvmyfam

Thanks for sharing junemomma! I would love it if you stay with us!


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome rhdr9193..x!:wave:


----------



## Poppiebug

Thank you for the welcome. :)

*Junemomma* - Sorry to read about your endo issue, but how exciting that you are going to be TTC earlier now. I hope that it all comes together for you quickly once you start.

Can you believe that it's almost 100 days til Christmas?! This year is just flying by.

I hope everyone is having a lovely day. The weather is finally starting to warm up here (I'm in Australia, so we've just come into Spring) so we might head out for a walk today.


----------



## junemomma09

Poppiebug said:


> Thank you for the welcome. :)
> 
> *Junemomma* - Sorry to read about your endo issue, but how exciting that you are going to be TTC earlier now. I hope that it all comes together for you quickly once you start.
> 
> Can you believe that it's almost 100 days til Christmas?! This year is just flying by.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a lovely day. The weather is finally starting to warm up here (I'm in Australia, so we've just come into Spring) so we might head out for a walk today.


It is exciting that we are ttc sooner :cloud9: but it's also sad it's because of complications. I'm going to start taking 400 mg magnesium along with 800 mg ibuprofen to help with the pain. My nurse practitioner says the mag along with the ibuprofen is very helpful with endo pain and menstrual cramps. Hope it works! Cuz ive been in so much pain lately. 

I am so happy we might be blessed with a little bundle next year :cloud9:
I'd love to stay in touch with you all!


----------



## luvmyfam

junemomma, what were your other symptoms? Is yyour pain/cramps only during a period? Hope the meds help with the pain!


----------



## angiepie

Here I am. :hi:

I am Angie, 21, engaged to Ryan, 22. We live in Sydney with our 2 cats and have been together over 3.5 years. We are WTT til 31st Dec 2013/1st Jan 2014 ie NYE! We are waiting for DF to finished being 'ready' (he's almost there) and to save money and move away to our favourite country town, Bundanoon. There is a chance we will be able to bump our TTC date up a few months earlier provided we have enough money and have sorted out a place to live, but we'll see how we go. :)


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Thanks for the welcome. 

How are we all? My little boy is 5 months old today :( I wanna cry, it's just flown by x


----------



## luvmyfam

Hi again angiepie! I think so far you are the baby of the group :). So is Bundanoon in Australia too? 

rhdr... I know!! My littlest guy is already 9 months:baby:. I thought if flew with my first, but it has gone so much faster with my 2nd :(. I am still way in denial that my first is already 3! I love seeing them grow and learn new things, but I just wish we had a pause button sometimes:sad1:.


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Nope I'm the baby! Haha I'm only 19. Hope you don't mind me being here! 

I want that pause button, he rolls and nearly sits unaided. Can stand up holding the sofa for a few seconds,it's mad! X


----------



## MissN8

hi girlies can i join wtt jan 2014. this year has def flown by if next year goes this quick we will all be sooo happy!:happydance:


----------



## junemomma09

luvmyfam said:


> junemomma, what were your other symptoms? Is yyour pain/cramps only during a period? Hope the meds help with the pain!


My other symptoms are cramping throughout my cycle and severe pain during menstruation, heavy bleeding, short LH phase, and spotting at the end of my cycle. Low progesterone is indicated by my chart and symptoms, which is why I'm having testing done beginning of next year. Low progesterone is a symptom of endometriosis. Also having a mother/sister with diagnosed Endo puts you at higher risk for having it. Unfortunately it seems everything is against me at the moment :(


----------



## angiepie

luvmyfam- Yeah Bundanoon is about an hour and fifteen mins drive southwest of Sydney. Not too far from the city but the town's population isn't even 2000. So that's nice, coz all the other towns near Sydney are quite big and you'd usually have to go really far from Sydney to get a real country vibe. But we need to stay somewhat close coz everyone we know is here and Bundanoon doesn't have a supermarket or movies or anything like that.

Does anyone else here enjoy country life? Or are we all in cities?


----------



## luvmyfam

I don't like being right in the middle of a busy city, so we live just outside the city, but its definitely not country. I work a large childrens hospital so I have to stay within a decent driving distance.


----------



## luvmyfam

Hi MissN8 :wave:!!


rhdr you ARE the baby of the group:baby:!! Why would we mind?

junemomma, did you have any of these issues before your other two were born? I would try not to worry just yet. :flower:


----------



## junemomma09

luvmyfam said:


> Hi MissN8 :wave:!!
> 
> 
> rhdr you ARE the baby of the group:baby:!! Why would we mind?
> 
> junemomma, did you have any of these issues before your other two were born? I would try not to worry just yet. :flower:


No I dont remember ever having problems like this before. My cycles were never this painful. They've gradually gotten worse over the last few years. And just recently I've had pain throughout the cycle. I'm not sure if I've always had progesterone issues as I've only started charting about a year ago. Hopefully is isn't something too much to worry about but only time will tell.


----------



## Poppiebug

angiepie said:


> luvmyfam- Yeah Bundanoon is about an hour and fifteen mins drive southwest of Sydney. Not too far from the city but the town's population isn't even 2000. So that's nice, coz all the other towns near Sydney are quite big and you'd usually have to go really far from Sydney to get a real country vibe. But we need to stay somewhat close coz everyone we know is here and Bundanoon doesn't have a supermarket or movies or anything like that.
> 
> Does anyone else here enjoy country life? Or are we all in cities?

Hiya fellow Aussie! I've been to Bundanoon a few years ago. I'm originally from country NSW but now living in the outer suburbs of Melbourne. 

My little boy is 5 months old today! Cannot believe how fast the time went. 

I hope everyone is well.

xo


----------



## tasha41

:hi: Welcome to everyone who's popped in since I was here last! 

junemomma09- Good luck with everything. I know that my cycles were a lot different after LO was born, but nothing like that, hope the magnesium and ibuprofen will help a little & that you're still able to get a quick BFP <3

I live in a city, 500K thereabouts for population. We may relocate to Labrador City though in the next few years, there are about 10,000 living there! BIG change! But I feel up to it. I want to move from where I am now.


----------



## Mark&Annie

I am reluctantly here, if I could have another now I'd be thrilled, but my husband has said 2014! :haha:
I have two scrumptious boys, I like baby wearing, co-sleeping, natural birth n stuff :D
I will be reading and collecting info on swaying for a girl, even if it's all nonsense, it will give me some focus for the next year or so waiting to try it! Not that I wouldn't adore a third son, but I'm still going to hope!
I'm going through a particularly broody spell right now, so may pop my head in here now and again to quel the desire :hugs:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I dunno.... :/ 
Just feels like some people have a real thing about teenage mums! I find it a lot! And it's frustrating lol. 

Poppiebug, your LO was born the day after mine! Hows he doing? X


----------



## MissN8

thanks for the welcome! i too had endo but got a laparoscopy a few years ago hope this doesnt affect my fertility it is always on my mind. anyone over 30 in the group?


----------



## junemomma09

I'm 29 with signs and risks of having endo...


----------



## tasha41

rhdr9193..x said:


> I dunno.... :/
> Just feels like some people have a real thing about teenage mums! I find it a lot! And it's frustrating lol.

I find that changes, I'm turning 23 next month and my daughter is 3.5, people seem to have "gotten over it" now :) Family etc wasn't a big deal, friends you kind of figure out who's not worth your time (if they don't come around/get in touch, have a negative opinion about teen moms- even the ones who say "oh but not you" lol)... strangers, if they're going to have an opinion or say something, they don't know you so their judgement doesn't have weight IMO & they're RUDE, which is worse than being a good person who happens to be a teen mother :)


----------



## Mark&Annie

MissN8 said:


> thanks for the welcome! i too had endo but got a laparoscopy a few years ago hope this doesnt affect my fertility it is always on my mind. anyone over 30 in the group?

I just turned 30 in feb, not used to it yet!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Very well said! It doesn't help that I look about 12 lol. I often take my little brother out with my LO,he's nearly 2 and people presume they are both mine,once that idea is in their head no amount of explaining changes it lol x


----------



## luvmyfam

Mark&Annie, I am also thinking of trying to sway for pink! DH would like to try for a girl. A couple of friends at work used a website that says if you use their site you will have a 95% chance of boy/girl at times. One of my friends already had a boy and tried for a girl, and she is having a girl. My other friend already had 3 girls, tried for a boy, and got a boy!! I'm not exactly sure how I feel about swaying, but DH says "if we are meant to have another boy, we'll have a boy". The website is smartstork.com. And they even have a program to try for twins Junemomma!


----------



## luvmyfam

MissN8, I had 2 laparoscopic surgeries on my ovaries due to my PCOS. My doctors really freaked me out, saying that I would definitely need fertility meds to get preggo. They weren't going to even let me try without clomid. I protested because I am a fraternal twin myself, and didn't want my chances of having multiples to be even higher. Anyway, they let me try without fertility and we conceived right away. You just don't know until you start trying!


----------



## luvmyfam

Mark&Annie... forgot to say welcome!! I am on my phone right now, so I will add you to the list later tonight! :)


----------



## Mark&Annie

I've read loads on another forum, ingender, has a diet to follow and all sorts! There's loads of reading behind it all, I'd love to think it would work! Maybe we can swap info and see how it goes! I could go for twin girls lol!!


----------



## Mark&Annie

luvmyfam said:


> Mark&Annie... forgot to say welcome!! I am on my phone right now, so I will add you to the list later tonight! :)

Thanks! :haha:


----------



## Poppiebug

rhdr9193..x said:


> I dunno.... :/
> Poppiebug, your LO was born the day after mine! Hows he doing? X

I noticed that too. Can you believe they are 5 months already?! Crazy! They grow too fast. Fletcher has been sleeping in the cot in his room the past week. He had been in the bassinet next to our bed since he was born so it's a big change (mainly for me!). 



Mark&Annie said:


> MissN8 said:
> 
> 
> anyone over 30 in the group?
> 
> I just turned 30 in feb, not used to it yet!Click to expand...

I turn 30 this coming January. Sigh...


----------



## junemomma09

So just to get to know a little bit about everyone, we should tell a little more about ourselves. We can ask random questions and all answer it.

My question: what name, if any, do you have picked out for your future LO?
For a girl We like Lillian, Lilly for short. We also like Gabrielle, Gabby for short. 
For a boy, I still like the original name I was stuck on, Caden. But I don't think DH would go for it :-(


----------



## luvmyfam

These could definitely change but for now I like for a boy- Noah or Samuel. For a girl I like Olivia or Mara.


----------



## MissN8

this could change too

for a boy - Calum David 
for a girl - Chelsea Rose or Lily Anne


----------



## angiepie

Poppiebug- woo! Another Australian! There's just not enough of us on the WTT section so I'm glad you're here. :D

Junemomma- our favourite girl's name is Ruby, followed by Lily. I also like Addison and a few others which are written down somewhere I cannot locate atm. For a boy we like Harrison (Harry for short) and Angus, as well as my dad's name or DF's name (Nick, Ryan) for middle names. No ideas about girl middle names. I would consider my mom's name as a middle name but it's weird and no one can spell it (Vesna :dohh:) and I don't think it goes well with our current selections...

What about everyone else?

I'll have to think of a question but I'm stumped at the moment. Can't think of anything other than food as I'm about to eat dinner. :rofl:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

We struggled enough to pick Oliver's name! For another boy Freddie, Oakley,Jake. For a girl I like Amelie,Madison,Brooke. 

I know hasn't the time just flown. Oliver refuses to sleep in his cot,that's quite a battle! Have just started weaning him x


----------



## mummymunch

hello can i join :) 
im jade, 21 and have a 2 year old daughter emily, i suffered really bad spd during pregnancy and i actually still suffer badly now and have regular physio :( so having another baby was a difficult choice as i need to be 100% fixed to reduce just being broken forever! 
my oh has taken a while to agree to have another baby but recently he has agreee but not until emily is at school, so were gonna start trying in may 2014 :) sorry for the essay!


----------



## longing_mum

I'm new here :) I'm 21, FH is 28. We've been together just under 4yrs and will be married in may next year! I would love to start trying straight after the wedding, but he says he won't be ready that soon :( So we've compromised and the earliest he'll try is the beginning of 2014. Right now it feels killer to wait what seems like a long time. I am SO broody, I'm desperate for a child. Despite some of his reservations, due to my medical conditions, we have to start pretty soon while I'm at my most fertile...In the meantime I'm just going to have to keep dreaming!


----------



## Poppiebug

angiepie said:


> Poppiebug- woo! Another Australian! There's just not enough of us on the WTT section so I'm glad you're here. :D

Me too, good to see another Aussie here. :hugs:

As for the names for future bubba, not too sure. There's a few names I like but DH isn't sold on them yet. Also, whenever I suggest something he always comes up with someone who already has that name like a celebrity or something. Lucky we have awhile to come up with something we like. :wacko:


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome mummymunch and longing_mum :wave:!!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Urghhh I want a teeny tiny baby now :( my little boy is a beast now! X


----------



## junemomma09

Me too!!! I wish we were ready for another bundle :(


----------



## Jaxvipe

can i join you ladies? we are going to wait until lo is a 1 1/2-2 years old to start ttc #2. :flower:


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome Jaxvipe :wave: !


----------



## angiepie

Welcome Jaxvipe! :D


----------



## Poppiebug

Is everyone having a good weekend?? We are having a fairly quiet one, although I need to do some tidying about the house tomorrow as my Mum and Dad are coming to visit for a few weeks from interstate. It will be great to have them here as it will allow us to get out and about during the week. We only have 1 car at the moment which hubby needs to take to work each day.


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Just a quiet weekend for us. I decided I was going to do a cross stitch birth sampler for OHs aunts twins. She's having them on the 4th oct. so I better get a move on! X


----------



## junemomma09

We're on a weekend getaway!!!  we're at the beach in Daytona beach right now. I can see the ocean from my room. Ahhhhh! I'm trying to talk DH into us going to Disney world tomorrow. Then we'll be headed back home and back to the grind of school and work.


----------



## luvmyfam

I'm working. So jealous of you junemomma!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Thanks for the welcome! We are having a nice quite weekend. OH went fishing with his friend and I stayed home with the baby. I want to start doing something crafty now that fall is here but cant think of anything to start.


----------



## angiepie

We had to babysit my (14 and a half!!) year old brother last night, while my parents went to dinner. Today we went to the baby and kids market (didn't get anything, though) and then we went to the organic market and stocked up on supplies. Now DF is working on converting the cat scratching post he made into a super duper double post, multi-storey googooplex and I am helping in between doing the cloth nappy hunt.


----------



## mummymunch

My weekend has been super uneventful currently at my mums having some dinner. Back to work tomorrow I so want to quit the thought of being there makes me want to cry :(


----------



## junemomma09

luvmyfam said:


> I'm working. So jealous of you junemomma!

Well, it was nice to get away for a bit. DS ended up slipping on the pool deck and hit his head on the ground :( poor baby. He was even WAlKING and still fell! So we ended up spending the rest of the day in the room :( my parents kept the kids for DH and I last night and he took me out to dinner. We had our first day at this restaurant there called stone wood. It's so yummy!!! Then we picked the kids up and walked on the boardwalk. DS kept saying "I want to ride the wheel!" there was a big ferris wheel. We told him we he grew a little bigger we'd take him. We just thought he was too little to ride on it just yet. We're trying to save up some money so we can take the kids to Disney for a day in a few weeks. DH is leaving for Pittsburgh October 26:cry: it's gonna be so hard with him gone. I don't know how I will sleep!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Disney for a day? I'm so jealous! I'd love to do Disney but its gonna take a heck of a lot of saving x


----------



## luvmyfam

Junemomma, does your DH travel for his job then?


----------



## luvmyfam

My 3 year old asked me for another baby today! :shock: I got home from work this morning and was laying in bed when he came downstairs, and wanted me to get up. I told him that we could play later, but I had to sleep because I worked all night. He said "Why did you work all night?". I told him "well, because someone has to take care of the babies in the middle of the night!". Then he said " Can we have another baby?....I want another one". He's never said that before and we never tell him that we might have another, so I said "you mean in my belly? You want another brother or sister?". He said "Yes, like Jacob....another brother". I think my little guy is getting broody :rofl: !

The other day he told me that he had "2 babies in my belly". I said "you have twins in your belly?" and he said "uh-huh...they're sleeping" LOL. And my DH had a dream last night that I had a baby:laugh2:. It seems like the whole family has babies on the mind :baby:!!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

My OHs aunty has had her twins! They are needing a bit of extra help atm but its to be expected as they were only 34 weeks! But yeyy! So excited and they are just too cute x


----------



## Poppiebug

*luvmyfam *- how cute of your DS to say that!! :)

Ooh I would LOVE to go to Disneyland! We would have to save forever to do that though seeing as we are on the other side of the world! 

I'm just waiting for my parents to arrive, so looking forward to having them here for a couple of weeks.

I hope everyone has a fun week. xo


----------



## luvmyfam

Poppiebug, I like your new sign in your siggy with adorable little Fletcher! Where do you get those?


----------



## angiepie

rhdr9193..x said:


> My OHs aunty has had her twins! They are needing a bit of extra help atm but its to be expected as they were only 34 weeks! But yeyy! So excited and they are just too cute x

Congrats! :D That must be lovely. :hugs:



luvmyfam said:


> My 3 year old asked me for another baby today! :shock: I got home from work this morning and was laying in bed when he came downstairs, and wanted me to get up. I told him that we could play later, but I had to sleep because I worked all night. He said "Why did you work all night?". I told him "well, because someone has to take care of the babies in the middle of the night!". Then he said " Can we have another baby?....I want another one". He's never said that before and we never tell him that we might have another, so I said "you mean in my belly? You want another brother or sister?". He said "Yes, like Jacob....another brother". I think my little guy is getting broody :rofl: !
> 
> The other day he told me that he had "2 babies in my belly". I said "you have twins in your belly?" and he said "uh-huh...they're sleeping" LOL. And my DH had a dream last night that I had a baby:laugh2:. It seems like the whole family has babies on the mind :baby:!!

Ahahaha this is fantastic!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mark&Annie

Had quite a productive weekend, did some work on the allotment, got the beginnings of a mahoosive bonfire! Plus made a new compost heap, tres exciting lol! Went to a dog show yesterday, my youngster didn't get placed (boo hiss!) but she did pass her Kennel Club good citizens test ;D

I asked Joshua not so long ago if he would like a new baby like Louis, he said yes, but a different baby, a Charlotte baby! Said I'll try my best ;D


----------



## Poppiebug

luvmyfam said:


> Poppiebug, I like your new sign in your siggy with adorable little Fletcher! Where do you get those?

Thank you, I love it too! 

I just posted in the sig request area. xlouloux made it for me. :)


----------



## mummymunch

my hubby was dismissed from his job today :( so were contemplating if its worth me staying at work, i cant pay nurseryand rent and because i work full time we dont get any help with rent :( argh! my little lady lives babies, she always asks for a sister! if only! looks even less likely now :( my dh wasnt supposed to go to work he was sigbed off because if his bipolar so hes unsure if he should look for another job atm :(


----------



## MissN8

hey peeps anyone else in the mood to decorate think i am nesting at the mo lol. least its giving me something to concentrate on and get prepared for. thinking of doing up the spare room in a neutral colour.


----------



## mummymunch

i need to decorate too! i have every room to do! so i'll do your spare room if you do my 7?! im hoping to do the living room in a teal/duck egg colour, and the kitchen red & i want to decorate littluns room but think i might have to change the super girly picture i have incase we.have a boy in the future! x


----------



## angiepie

I'm very sorry to hear that, mummymunch. I hope things are okay. :hugs: Can they actually do that because he has a mental illness? Is that legal?


----------



## mummymunch

a member of the public called his store to say he was smoking in the work van :( he knows what he did was wrong but he feels like that was used purely to get rid of him, there was an incident with another driver, where another store called and said he was driving really aggressively but nothing happened :( hopefully going to cab today/in the near future


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you for the welcome and letting me join the group :flower: sorry for taking so long to post again, i have just read back on all the posts :)

In answer to the question asked about what names for future baby, we keep changing our minds well more my husband does. for a boy i like Leo,Joseph and Harry (and either Henry or John for middle names) for a girl i like Jasmine,Maisy and Chloe (and either Ella or Ivy for middle names).

We would love a boy next as already got a girl so would maybe look into the gender swaying but i know even before saying anything to my husband he would think its all nonsense :haha:

We need to decorate the full house and within the next month we are getting a new fire,windows and back door, our plan is to do the living room first. this is one of the things on our list we have to achieve before trying to conceive having the whole house decorated, one of the other is both losing weight which me and husband both starting dieting last wednesday, lets hope we both stick to it this time we have a lot to lose :)


----------



## junemomma09

rhdr9193..x said:


> Disney for a day? I'm so jealous! I'd love to do Disney but its gonna take a heck of a lot of saving x

Well we ended up not going :( we decided that right now we didn't have the money to spend on one day even. I'm hoping we can go for a day soon!


----------



## junemomma09

luvmyfam said:


> Junemomma, does your DH travel for his job then?

No he doesn't travel, he's actually still attending graduate school to become a physical therapist. They are required to attend one physical therapy conference. Since the one that was in daytona was pretty close he decided to do that one and we thought it would be nice to just take advantage of going down there for a getaway while he was at the conference.


----------



## MissN8

hey mummymunch teal colour sounds lovely. what colour you thinking of doing the littleuns room? i am not sure what colour to do small spare room maybe one room one colour and the rest cream/beige then do accessorise with colour


----------



## jessicasmum

Just wondering if any of you ladies are needing/wanting to lose weight before ttc? i started my diet last wednesday and in my first week lost 6 pounds :thumbup: im wanting to lose about 7 stone 3 pounds in total (101 pounds) i know a hell of a lot to lose :shock:
i thought it would be nice if any of you need/want to lose weight too that we could talk and keeps us up to date with our progresses :)


----------



## angiepie

jessicasmum said:


> Just wondering if any of you ladies are needing/wanting to lose weight before ttc? i started my diet last wednesday and in my first week lost 6 pounds :thumbup: im wanting to lose about 7 stone 3 pounds in total (101 pounds) i know a hell of a lot to lose :shock:
> i thought it would be nice if any of you need/want to lose weight too that we could talk and keeps us up to date with our progresses :)

Me! I am a bit overweight and want to lose weight before TTC and having a kid. I would love to lose up to 20kgs, but I don't think I'll EVER be that skinny. I'm aiming for 10kgs. I have already lost some, I'm sure, after cutting sugar from my diet over 6 months ago. But I don't weigh myself, so I don't know. I'll have to get some scales, actually. :dohh: But I definitely feel better and have a thinner face. I just need to exercise more. I also got out DF's weights the other day and I want to build some arm and back muscle before pregnancy and lifting babies destroys me. :wacko:


----------



## mummymunch

i need.to lose.3.stone, pref.3.5 s ne baby weight, some from being lazy, dh said were not going to try until i've lost it as i cant imagine trying to lose old and new baby weight! plus i still suffer with a bad case of pgp and hopefully losing some weight might help that problem!


----------



## Poppiebug

Me too, I didn't put on heaps with my pregnancy but because I was already overweight it didn't help with the BP issues I had during pregnancy. I also feel pretty down about it all at the moment, trying to get out for exercise and eat well but things just aren't moving. I had to find a dress for a friend's wedding this coming January and finally after going to a million shops we found something. :(


----------



## luvmyfam

I have been working on weight loss. I have already lost 17 pounds in the last 4 months and I would like to lose at least another 12 pounds. I also really need to tone my ab muscles!


----------



## junemomma09

I need to lose at least 30 lbs!! Eekkk!! Ever since I started nursing school I've gained so much weight. I'm at 162 lbs now. I was just weighed at the GYN the other day for my yearly.

Btw, I have to get an ultrasound on October 3rd. I brought up the issues that I found out thru my NFP coordinator and my Dr. Also thinks I may have endo and she also thinks I could have uterine polyps. I've never heard of this but I've been told by my NFP coordinator that they are usually asymptomatic. It does worry me as I don't have that great of insurance right now.


----------



## angiepie

I have PCOS and insulin resistance so I'm afraid I'll have trouble TTC or keeping a pregnancy. And I need it to be a low risk one so I can homebirth!! I wouldn't homebirth if I was high risk but I reaaaaally want to homebirth. And obviously weighing less will really help prevent illnesses etc in pregnancy so I can be low risk.

Junemomma, what's an NFP coordinator do? I thought NFP was something you managed at home...? How do you get in touch with one? We don't have anything like that here! :(

How's everyone's weekend? I'm having a crappy one. :cry: AF is here and it woke me at 6.30am because it was so painful! Haven't had a period this bad in like 18 months, and I was vomiting and pooping allllll morning. I also get back pain and dizziness and headaches, so everything was just crappy. :( DF was about to walk out the door when I vommed and he stayed home and took care of me. :cloud9: I'm a bit better now but it's 1.30pm and I'm still sick! :( at least I've got AF now, so I won't have it when I have to attend my first client's birth within the next few weeks (she's due on the 25th, wish me luck!). If I'm better we're meant to be going to a Moroccan restaurant for my sister's bday dinner, tonight. I've never had Moroccan so that will be interesting.


----------



## luvmyfam

Well I am at work right now (its 2:30 am here). Today I am hoping to get some sleep when I get home and then spend the day with my boy's. Then Sunday we are going to the pumpkin patch!! My little guy loves all of the slides, mazes, animals, and picking out his pumpkin!! :happydance:.Just so happy to have a few days off to rest and maybe sit ont the couch at night with a glass of wine and watch some TV!:wine:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Iv just been to the next sale, then we have my brother over for a sleepover tonight (he's nearly 2) while my mum and dad are at a wedding! Dreading it, LO is waking every hour and my brother isn't the best sleeper either :/ x


----------



## junemomma09

angiepie said:


> I have PCOS and insulin resistance so I'm afraid I'll have trouble TTC or keeping a pregnancy. And I need it to be a low risk one so I can homebirth!! I wouldn't homebirth if I was high risk but I reaaaaally want to homebirth. And obviously weighing less will really help prevent illnesses etc in pregnancy so I can be low risk.
> 
> Junemomma, what's an NFP coordinator do? I thought NFP was something you managed at home...? How do you get in touch with one? We don't have anything like that here! :(
> 
> How's everyone's weekend? I'm having a crappy one. :cry: AF is here and it woke me at 6.30am because it was so painful! Haven't had a period this bad in like 18 months, and I was vomiting and pooping allllll morning. I also get back pain and dizziness and headaches, so everything was just crappy. :( DF was about to walk out the door when I vommed and he stayed home and took care of me. :cloud9: I'm a bit better now but it's 1.30pm and I'm still sick! :( at least I've got AF now, so I won't have it when I have to attend my first client's birth within the next few weeks (she's due on the 25th, wish me luck!). If I'm better we're meant to be going to a Moroccan restaurant for my sister's bday dinner, tonight. I've never had Moroccan so that will be interesting.


She's a nurse practitioner and I meet with her once every three months. The meetings are for her to go over my chart to ensure I'm doing everything correctly. She also is available for any questions I may have. Also since she's a nurse practitioner, she's able to order labs and any other tests I may need due to my endometriosis. Basically does everything she can on her end to ensure I can conceive. I found her through the catholic diocese website for my area. She's a really nice lady and I really like her. She seems to take my concerns seriously and isn't judgmental at all.


----------



## luvmyfam

How is everyone today? 

I think I might have another cyst/cysts on my ovary. I keep having bleeding on and off that will last a few hours and stop, and now pain on the right. I've already had 2 surgeries. Hope this all goes away on its own!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Just done my first day at uni. Missed Oliver so much :( 

And I'm very excited cos we got new video baby monitors! God I'm getting old! X


----------



## junemomma09

luvmyfam said:


> How is everyone today?
> 
> I think I might have another cyst/cysts on my ovary. I keep having bleeding on and off that will last a few hours and stop, and now pain on the right. I've already had 2 surgeries. Hope this all goes away on its own!

Sorry to hear about the cysts. They are very painful :( hopefully you won't need another surgery. Feel better :)


----------



## Eline

Hi, can I join in? I'm WTT for #1 in 2014. We're waiting because my bf and I haven't been together for too long. I'm already 30 years old, so I'm a bit nervous about everything going well. 

At 19 years old, after not having my period for a year, I was diagnosed with PCOS, but after being on the pill for more than 8 years, I'm fairly regular. At the moment I'm using an iud as contraceptive.

Today I'm having my yearly check-up with the gynaecologist and hopefully, next time I go, it will be to have the iud removed :)

(ps: I'm not a native English speaker, so I apologise for any weird sentences :winkwink: )


----------



## angiepie

junemomma09 said:


> She's a nurse practitioner and I meet with her once every three months. The meetings are for her to go over my chart to ensure I'm doing everything correctly. She also is available for any questions I may have. Also since she's a nurse practitioner, she's able to order labs and any other tests I may need due to my endometriosis. Basically does everything she can on her end to ensure I can conceive. I found her through the catholic diocese website for my area. She's a really nice lady and I really like her. She seems to take my concerns seriously and isn't judgmental at all.

That's really interesting! Thanks for sharing!



Eline said:


> Hi, can I join in? I'm WTT for #1 in 2014. We're waiting because my bf and I haven't been together for too long. I'm already 30 years old, so I'm a bit nervous about everything going well.
> 
> At 19 years old, after not having my period for a year, I was diagnosed with PCOS, but after being on the pill for more than 8 years, I'm fairly regular. At the moment I'm using an iud as contraceptive.
> 
> Today I'm having my yearly check-up with the gynaecologist and hopefully, next time I go, it will be to have the iud removed :)
> 
> (ps: I'm not a native English speaker, so I apologise for any weird sentences :winkwink: )

Welcome Eline! :flower:


----------



## angiepie

How's everyone going?

It's 30 degrees here today, despite only being the first month of spring. :shock:


----------



## mummymunch

im off work atm in so much pain with my pelvis and back :( its freezing here and we have just had our gas reconnected after our landlord turned it off by mistake last year! oh was speaking to the gasman and he asked about our lo and if dh wanted anymore, he said maybe just one more :/ also i never really thought about how many children i want!! hope you're all well! x


----------



## babybaker2011

Wow - haven't posted since the name was changed. I'll re-introduce myself for all the newbies. I'm 29 and DH is 31. We have an almost 10 month old DD. I'm a school teacher and just returned to work a month ago after being home with my baby for 8 months - hence, the no time to do anything anymore. I will try and go on as much as I can though. It's nice to see the group getting bigger :) 

Welcome to all the new members :wave:

Junemomma - I had not idea about your issues. I will definitely keep you in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome Eline! :wave:


----------



## luvmyfam

I'm at work right now. A little frustrated because I have been working my butt of a work the last 3 nights without a moment to sit down and JUST NOW finally got a break and got on facebook and someone ruins Grey's Anatomy for me :growlmad: which is on my DVR! I don't know if any of you watch Grey's but I love it, and have been waiting to see what was going to happen for months! I know...I know, I'm being a little whiney! But who does that :shrug:. 

On a good note.... I am off for the next 4 nights and DH and I are going to a wedding on saturday night sans kiddos!!! So excited for a night out:happydance:! 

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome back babybaker! :wave:


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi all, sorry I've been MIA, I have had my parents here for the last couple of weeks which has been lovely. 

I resigned from my job yesterday. Went well, in fact I was probably doing them a favour. Things will be tight for the next few months but I am hoping to start doing Family Day Care (being a home child carer) early next year.

I hope everyone is well. Welcome to all those who have joined recently! :)


----------



## rhdr9193..x

That's my first week at uni done. Missed Oliver tonnes. Mentally I'm feeling a lot better though,I was going stir crazy with doing the same thing every day x


----------



## Emma&Freya

Hiya :flower:

Im Emma and got a boyfriend called Sean and a daughter called Freya. Im 22 and Freya was a lovely suprise :) I want to try for another one in 2014 as I think it will be a nice age for them to be :)


----------



## oceania

Hi all, can I join you ladies in the 2014 wait? :) I'm Sofia, I'm 23 and DH is 29. Waiting till 2014 for many reasons, financial etc. Ive been waiting since april 2011 and I realised that I'm about halfway with my own wait already (april 2014). We are WTT # 1. :flower:


----------



## momofone08

Hi all! I would love you join you ladies!
I had my second daughter 6 weeks ago and am WTT until 2014. I am graduating college May 2013. Hubby originally was done, but decided that he wanted to try one more time. We have two beautiful daughters and are hoping for team blue, but of course would be super excited for a third princess :) I am excited to join you ladies!


----------



## junemomma09

babybaker2011 said:


> Wow - haven't posted since the name was changed. I'll re-introduce myself for all the newbies. I'm 29 and DH is 31. We have an almost 10 month old DD. I'm a school teacher and just returned to work a month ago after being home with my baby for 8 months - hence, the no time to do anything anymore. I will try and go on as much as I can though. It's nice to see the group getting bigger :)
> 
> Welcome to all the new members :wave:
> 
> Junemomma - I had not idea about your issues. I will definitely keep you in my prayers. :hugs:

Thank you sweetie :hugs: I'm going for my ultrasound Wednesday afternoon. I'm a little scared but we'll see what happens. Hopefully my symptoms are only part of my progesterone problems. 
It's good to see you back on here :flower:


----------



## junemomma09

Welcome to all the new ladies :flower:


----------



## LovemyBubx

Hi everyone:flower: could i join you? 

I am 21 i have a beautiful girl who is growing up so fast! would love another right now but i know its not the right time. 

It's about to become a busy time for us as i have been a SAHM since DD was born but i've now decided to start volunteer work (to gain experience & get a reference so i can get a job when she starts school) 

Part of me really doesnt want to go, i want to stay home with my girl, but thats not gona get me a job :nope: 

But hoping by 2014 we will have changed things for the better & we will be ready for the next bundle of joy!


----------



## junemomma09

I have been an emotional wreck lately. I get so upset over almost everything, crying that is. I don't know what's going on with me. AF is suppose to arrive tomorrow so maybe my hormones are just acting up A LOT!!! How are all of you ladies doing?


----------



## angiepie

Junemomma, that happens to me some months, too. I'm pretty sure it's hormones occasionally being extreme due to PCOS. :dohh:

It's a public holiday today (Monday) and I've got work off for once (I don't usually :growlmad:), so I get a three day weekend. Problem is I'm on call to attend a birth and I've been on call close to 3 weeks, now! And I can't enjoy my time because I keep feeling like I have to dash off at any moment. Haven't been able to make plans or see friends or anything, and I've not had a good night's sleep in over 2 weeks. :(


----------



## Poppiebug

*angiepie *- lucky duck having the long weekend, we had our labour day holiday back in March. Sucks you are waiting around though.


----------



## junemomma09

My week has officially started off crap! I'm currently sitting on the side of a highway, in my car of course, with a flat tire! Grrrr!!!! I have clinical this morning and if I don't get there by 730 am, which my professor is being very generous because we're suppose to be there by 630, I have to miss the whole day. Stupid tires!!!


----------



## angiepie

junemomma09 said:


> My week has officially started off crap! I'm currently sitting on the side of a highway, in my car of course, with a flat tire! Grrrr!!!! I have clinical this morning and if I don't get there by 730 am, which my professor is being very generous because we're suppose to be there by 630, I have to miss the whole day. Stupid tires!!!

Oh no!! Don't you have a spare/can't you change it?

I have a story that might make you feel better. On boxing day in 2010 (it's a public holiday) our old car died just as we got out of the shopping centre. We had to wait an hour for service since it was a public holiday. Bearing in mind it was the middle of summer, we had the shopping in the back, nothing to entertain us and we ran out of water. Then the NRMA man comes and tells us the car is dead and needs towing. So we waited another hour for a tow truck driver. Tow truck man drops us off at the mechanic and we had to walk 20 mins home. With the shopping. In the heat. On the way home my shoe broke and it started raining. All in all not a fantastic boxing day. Funny thing is the shops were so busy we waited over an hour in a line of cars just to get into the carpark. We considered going home but stuck it out. Obviously a bad decision.

I hope your day turns out better! :hugs:


----------



## junemomma09

angiepie said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> My week has officially started off crap! I'm currently sitting on the side of a highway, in my car of course, with a flat tire! Grrrr!!!! I have clinical this morning and if I don't get there by 730 am, which my professor is being very generous because we're suppose to be there by 630, I have to miss the whole day. Stupid tires!!!
> 
> Oh no!! Don't you have a spare/can't you change it?
> 
> I have a story that might make you feel better. On boxing day in 2010 (it's a public holiday) our old car died just as we got out of the shopping centre. We had to wait an hour for service since it was a public holiday. Bearing in mind it was the middle of summer, we had the shopping in the back, nothing to entertain us and we ran out of water. Then the NRMA man comes and tells us the car is dead and needs towing. So we waited another hour for a tow truck driver. Tow truck man drops us off at the mechanic and we had to walk 20 mins home. With the shopping. In the heat. On the way home my shoe broke and it started raining. All in all not a fantastic boxing day. Funny thing is the shops were so busy we waited over an hour in a line of cars just to get into the carpark. We considered going home but stuck it out. Obviously a bad decision.
> 
> I hope your day turns out better! :hugs:Click to expand...


Oh goodness that sounds horrible! 
I would've changed my tire but it wasn't safe as I was on the side of the highway with tractor trailer trucks driving 80+ mph. Plus I don't know how to change a tire. Well I KNOW how to I just can't. I can't lift the tire out of the trunk nor can I lift the one off the ground to put it in my trunk. Plus im not strong enough to get the lug nuts off to remove the tire. I have to use a tire iron but I can't even do it. I'm a weakling! :dohh: but I got to clinical safe, thank god!! I found out it was basically a miracle that my tire didn't blow. It was my front left tire, I ran over a nail on the highway and it came out after it punctured my tread on the tire. So it went flat rather quickly. When they put air back into here at the shop, the wheel side wall is bulging in parts of it. I was told it could've been a much worse situation. If the tire had blown as it was expected with the situation, I would've crashed my car. I had a guardian angel looking over me this morning. So now I'm just waiting for my car. I'm buying my new tire! I'm praying there are no more tire issues!!!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Hi, I am Stephanie. I am 23 years old. We just had a little baby boy and he was born July 28th..I know for sure we are going to try in 2014...maybe in January. Gavin will be a year and a half...we want them close together. 

Hubby will be 25 years old this month. I am a stay at home Mom and I absolutely love it. We are just using condoms and trying to get my period regular. Birth Control really messed my period up. I have a tilted uterus, and because of that...it took us a year in a half without any help to conceive Gavin.

I hope this time goes by fast, which I am sure for me it will...since Gavin is already two months old.


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome Emma&freya, oceania, momofone, lovemybub, and kittykat10!! :wave: 

I will add you all to the list when I am at a computer...I am on my phone right now :).


----------



## luvmyfam

Junemomma so sorry about your blow tire... but glad to hear you're ok :)! Hope your US goes ok!


----------



## sunnylove

Hello!! Can I join? (Sorry! I know it's kind of late in the game.) You all can call me Sunny. I am 21 years old, my husband is 26 and we've been together for 2 years and married for almost 7 months. While we are waiting until the end of 2013 to try, 2014 is close enough! We would be trying for #1.

We are waiting because he wants to. I guess he wants to become more financially stable (though we make a lot more money than a lot of people our age) and he definitely wants to wait until we can figure out healthcare. We are only using condoms to prevent pregnancy, but there have been plenty of months we were not using protection during the fertile phase, so now I'm convinced I am infertile.  That, along side the fact that he won't budge on the date, I am starting to think we'll never start our own little family. :(


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo everyone!

Firstly, nice meeting all of you! 

I am Nina and am married to the best man in the world. We have one daugther of nine months.

We are planning on ttc end of 2013, but it might as well be 2014. Please can you add me?

:flower:


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome Angelbaby_01 and Sunnylove! :wave:


----------



## luvmyfam

Wow! We are now up to 27 girls on this thread!! :thumbup:


----------



## angiepie

Welcome to all the new people! :)


----------



## xLeeBeex

Hi, room for another?

We don't have an official TTC date, but 2014 is the year i'm aiming for (yet to discuss with the OH :shhh: ). Finances will be sorted by then and should be very close to buying our first house.

I've been on this site for what feels like forever, flitting about and would like to be part of an actual gang now please!

Lee
xxx


----------



## junemomma09

Ultrasound went great!! No evidence of uterine polyps :) and there is no evidence of endometrium growing into the muscle layer of my uterus, though it's still very possible it's growing elsewhere, at least I know it's not in the muscle. So she referred me to a fertility specialist. She said the next step is surgery, laparoscopic. It's the only way to diagnose endometriosis and if they see it or scar tissue they can remove it. I'll be put under general anesthesia though which is scary. But we're on track to ttc in April. If they don't find that I have endometriosis however we will be back to our original date of January 2014! 
On another note I'm nearing the end of week 6 for the semester :) we have 16 weeks total. It's going by rather quickly. I can't wait till December! DH is leaving for Pittsburgh is 3 weeks :( I'm gonna miss him even though he does drive me nuts Lol
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## MissN8

Hi all, june hope you get good news about the endo. i must say cerazette pill has stopped my periods therefore i dont get sore anymore. i am off to a wedding tomorrow so looking forward to that.


----------



## MissN8

xLeeBeex said:


> Hi, room for another?
> 
> We don't have an official TTC date, but 2014 is the year i'm aiming for (yet to discuss with the OH :shhh: ). Finances will be sorted by then and should be very close to buying our first house.
> 
> I've been on this site for what feels like forever, flitting about and would like to be part of an actual gang now please!
> 
> Lee
> xxx

welcome! i am in the same position as you waiting due to finances a good year of saving should do it then will be another year if fall pregnant within first few months.:baby:


----------



## xLeeBeex

Yay we can wait it out together!

Junemomma I had a laporoscopy for exactly the same reason as you. I was terrified but all went ok. Felt like I'd been kicked in the stomach by a horse once the drugs wore off but I was fine again after 2 or 3 days.

:)


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome LeeBee! :wave:


----------



## luvmyfam

Junemomma, so happy to hear all is ok so far:flower:! When are you going to have the laparoscopic surgery? I have had 2 lap's in the past on my ovaries. Ice packs really helped with the pain after. Hoping everything turns out ok for you :).


----------



## xLeeBeex

Ice packs, damn, never thought of that. I just laid on the sofa and vegged out for a few days haha. 

And thank you for the welcomes :)


----------



## luvmyfam

Lol! Yep, the icepacks along with the pain meds. They actually sent me home with and icepack and I felt like I CONSTANTLY needed it. I think I drove my mom crazy at the time because I kept having her switch out my ice packs!


----------



## xLeeBeex

Ah really? They sent me home with bugger all! My mum was there and tended to my every need though. However she did keep making me laugh which hurt lol.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Well I am definitely not looking forward to October 13th....it's my husband's godchilds birthday..and his mom is pregnant. I sometimes miss being pregnant, sometimes I dont. If anyone has advice on how to deal with that kind of stuff...it would be greatly appreciated. This is her fourth child. 

Also, I went in to the ER this past Friday night...and they found that I have a cyst on my right ovary. GREAT!! They gave me a shot which is an antibiotic in my thigh...which hurt like a mother...they said that I wouldn't lose any fertility because of it. So that's always a good thing. 

On a good note...baby Gavin had his two month shots and his appointment this past Monday. He weights 9 lbs, 2 oz. The pediatrician thinks he will probably be crawling by the end of this year (scary)..he is a very strong baby. He rolled over for her as well :) our little man shows off all the time to the ladies!! Gavin cried a little bit from his shots, but he was good after I held him for a while. I love when he cuddles with me. And he gets Halloween pictures taken the end of the month as well :)


----------



## Poppiebug

Just popping in to say a quick hi, I really need to catch up! 

*Kittey *- your little boy sounds very strong! Our Fletcher is a bit the same, has really strong legs and just wants to stand up and jump. I think he'll be crawling soon too (although he is a little older than yours). Don't you just hate the shots? Fletcher is due for his 6 months next week. We go to a clinic for ours and the worst part is hearing all the little babies cry when they get them. I know it's the best thing for them to be protected but I am the biggest sook, I make his Dad hold him and I almost burst into tears when he does the big cry from the 2nd needle they give :(


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I know, surprisingly I didn't cry when he got his shots. My mom did though. Mom comes with me to all his appointments, she even comes to my appointments. Hubby usually has to work during the day. 

It was crazy when they gave them to him...they had to nurses one had one leg, the other had the other...then they both stuck in the needles at once....killed two birds in one stone I guess :)


----------



## junemomma09

I'm so tired lately....I've been run ragged between school, work and my two kids/husband. Will it ever ease up? Lol I'm ready to graduate already. No day off this week, I've worked the last two days, school everyday, INCLUDING today, AND working a 12 tomorrow! UghHey wanted to let you know I got the job!!!! They submitted for my background check and just waiting to get the results...then I go for my orientation!!!


----------



## Jaxvipe

My LO has her shots on Monday and I am petrified! My OH and my mom have to work so I have to go by myself :cry: 

My daughter is the same she LOVES to stand and jump! I was soooo suprised that she could do this already.


----------



## xLeeBeex

Oh damn, dunno how you ladies deal with seeing your babies get their hots, I'd so cry lol


----------



## Poppiebug

xLeeBeex said:


> Oh damn, dunno how you ladies deal with seeing your babies get their hots, I'd so cry lol

It's horrible, but you just have to think that it's doing them good. A few minute of sadness rather than getting the horrible sicknesses that they are preventing. 

*Junemomma *- congrats on the job!!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I know I am very surprised I didn't cry at all...I got my crying done before his doctor's appointment. I am also really impressed that they know how to jump very quickly...no wonder why I hurt like "heck" when he was in my belly...all the kicks at 3 in the morning....

on a great note...Friday night Gavin slept in his crib from 10 pm to 5 am...then had about two ounces...then slept from 6 am to 8:30 am....he only usually gets one bottle....I am very excited, considering when he was first born, he would not sleep in his crib at all, maybe for about 20 minutes (when it was a good night)...


----------



## Poppiebug

That's great Kittey! You feel like a new person when you get some decent sleep hey??


----------



## angiepie

Well ladies, I did it! My client had her baby yesterday after a 36 hour labour! I was there for almost the entire thing and we were at the hospital from 3.30am on Friday night. :( She got the natural birth she wanted (a VBAC) and ended up with a (surprise) boy. :D It was a great experience but I did not like being awake for that long! I slept so long yesterday arvo and last night. Feeling much better today and I got the day off work to recuperate. :D


----------



## momofone08

angiepie said:


> Well ladies, I did it! My client had her baby yesterday after a 36 hour labour! I was there for almost the entire thing and we were at the hospital from 3.30am on Friday night. :( She got the natural birth she wanted (a VBAC) and ended up with a (surprise) boy. :D It was a great experience but I did not like being awake for that long! I slept so long yesterday arvo and last night. Feeling much better today and I got the day off work to recuperate. :D

That is amazing! I can't believe they let her do 36 hours with a vbac. After 14 hours they took my second for failure to progress.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Poppiebug...I do feel like a new person :) I didn't think he would sleep like that this early on, but hey I am not complaining.


----------



## junemomma09

angiepie said:


> Well ladies, I did it! My client had her baby yesterday after a 36 hour labour! I was there for almost the entire thing and we were at the hospital from 3.30am on Friday night. :( She got the natural birth she wanted (a VBAC) and ended up with a (surprise) boy. :D It was a great experience but I did not like being awake for that long! I slept so long yesterday arvo and last night. Feeling much better today and I got the day off work to recuperate. :D

That's so awesome!! Glad it went well :)


----------



## luvmyfam

So exciting angiepie!


----------



## Poppiebug

Angie - glad it went well with your client, but bloody heck! 36 hours!!?!


----------



## luvmyfam

Junemomma congrats on your job!!


----------



## angiepie

Yay Junemomma!

Lol yes 36 loooong hours. They didn't really 'let' her do it per say, it's up to her and if they were unsupportive they couldn't make her have a c-section! IMO FTP is a false diagnosis. She had really slow progress for most of the labour which could easily be labelled FTP but then between hours 30 and 34 she magically went from 4cm to 10cm, so it's a good thing they didn't hassle her for a c-section. We went in guns blazing and ready to do anything to avoid c-section but luckily the hospital was surprisingly natural minded and supportive.


----------



## xLeeBeex

Congrats on the job Junemomma! And well done angiepie :) xx


----------



## loobyloo242

Hi! :) Im Laura!

Im 21 and have been with Tim four years almost five! after a few times of meeting up whilst at school/college and nothing coming of it i knew he was the one, went after him and got him #dreamcometrue :)

Kind of trying for our first, hoping to catch on towards the end of this year, into next but having a few issues at the minute! so fingers crossed!

Reading through some posts on here its so nice to be able to get away from bloody facebook, to come on here and everyone be in the same boat :)

Anyway that is me! Sending everyone lots of luck <3 x x


----------



## xLeeBeex

Hi Laura, 

This site has saved me from turning into a fruitloop :) 

Welcome aboard!

xx


----------



## junemomma09

luvmyfam said:


> Junemomma congrats on your job!!

Thank you! It'll be even better when I pass my 90 day probation period. I'll hit 60 days on October 20th! :)


----------



## junemomma09

Ahh gotta love my clinicals...I was on the PICU floor today. So sad some of the cases you see. It makes you wish there was more you can do to help those children. I did see what a halo looks like in person though. OUCH! 

On a more exciting note: DH and I aren't ttc YET, not till April, but last night we DTD and he didn't pull out. I asked him to just go with it basically and he was a little hesitant at first but we decided to go ahead with it and just enjoy it :) yesterday was the first day of my fertile window. The likelihood of us conceiving from that is very unlikely, especially with the endo, but it's still exciting we are getting to a place where it's not a big deal if we do become pregnant sooner. The fact that we don't have to be super rigid about it made me feel good. So even though it's unlikely, I actually get to be in the 2ww this cycle :happydance:


----------



## xLeeBeex

That is very exciting :) no harm in getting a bit of practice of the 2WW in before april !


----------



## xLeeBeex

Whats everyone's worst day of the week? For some reason, I hate Wednesdays, dunno why, just always have!


----------



## angiepie

Hmm I don't really hate any day but I'd have to say Wednesdays only because my boss hosts a bible study at her house and since I'm the nanny I have to be there looking after the kids and listen to everyone praying and talking about Jesus. (sorry to any Christians on here, but I am an atheist and it's very annoying for me to listen to them as they creep me out and say stuff like 'I'll pray for you' even though they know I'm not religious.) Anyway last time I checked that's not part of a nanny role!!


----------



## junemomma09

Monday's....because its the beginning of the new week...and I know I have a long week ahead of me :/


----------



## rhdr9193..x

We put the forms in for a new house today, it's a bungalow with converted loft and huge garden, hope we get it! X


----------



## junemomma09

rhdr9193..x said:


> We put the forms in for a new house today, it's a bungalow with converted loft and huge garden, hope we get it! X

That's so exciting hun! I hope you get it :flower:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I don't really had a bad day. I guess all my days are the same since I am a stay at home Mom. 

Change diaper...feed bottle...wash up...read books...that's my day :) oh and take the two little mutts out. 

All I know is I am dreading this Saturday though. Hubby's godson's birthday party and godson's Mom is pregnant with number 4...and it kind of bothers me. I miss being pregnant. Her youngest just turned 1 in September. And her oldest which is the godson is going to turn 7. I cry when I see her put baby bump and ultrasound pictures up on facebook. I had such an easy pregnancy..and I absolutely loved labor, so any advice would really help me out.


----------



## xLeeBeex

rhdr9193..x said:


> We put the forms in for a new house today, it's a bungalow with converted loft and huge garden, hope we get it! X


Fingers crossed for you! X


----------



## luvmyfam

Hope you get it rhdr!!

I don't really have a least favorite day because my work schedule is never the same. I guess I just hate when I work Saturday, but I only have to work every 3rd.


----------



## luvmyfam

KitteyKat just try to enjoy this time with your little guy:baby:. They grow up so fast!:flower:


----------



## LadyL

Hey everybody!! I was wondering what happened to everyone on the old thread. Never knew this one had gotten started!! Oops. I hate I've missed so much. 
Will try to properly catch up over the next few days. At work today.
Hi to everyone who I haven't met yet!!


----------



## angiepie

Welcome back LadyL!


----------



## junemomma09

LadyL said:


> Hey everybody!! I was wondering what happened to everyone on the old thread. Never knew this one had gotten started!! Oops. I hate I've missed so much.
> Will try to properly catch up over the next few days. At work today.
> Hi to everyone who I haven't met yet!!

Hey!! I was wondering what happened to you too!!! :flower:


----------



## LadyL

Thanks Angiepie! Glad to be back!! 

I'll reintroduce myself to all the new ladies....

My name is Lauren. I've been married for 3.5 years and we have an 8 month old little boy named Jack, who I am absolutely in love with!! I'm from Mississippi and am an RN in CCU (critical care specializing in heart-related illnesses). 

So, in more updated news....Jack is crawling around everywhere now and is starting to pull up on everything!! He is getting so big. He weighs about 23 lbs (the little chunk!). He is so sweet though and is starting to look like a little boy and not a baby anymore. It makes me sad, but I'm enjoying watching him grow and learn.

And in WTT/TTC news.....I had the Mirena IUD placed back in April, but had it removed a few weeks ago. I just got tired of having it really. I never got a period on it (haven't had an actual period since the one before I got pregnant with Jack in May 2011), and always felt bloated and had actually gained about 10 lbs since I had it put in. And after talking with my husband, we just decided to go ahead and get it removed. He said he had told me he never wanted me to get it in the first place, which I don't remember him ever saying, but there were probably lots of post-partum hormones still going around in my system, so I probably just overlooked what he said! Ha! So we have decided we are just going to do the "pull and pray" method for now! We both agree that while don't want a baby right now, we would also be happy if we were to get pregnant. 

And KitteyKat, if you ever figure out how to not be jealous of pregnant ladies, please let me know!! Ha! I miss being pregnant too! I also had a really easy pregnancy, and...I know this is going to sound crazy, but I loved how my body looked when pregnant too!! One of my best friends (and co-worker) is pregnant now, and every time I see her at work, I get super jealous! Of course I'm happy for her, but still get such bump-envy!! haha!

I look forward to getting to know you all while we chatter on till we start TTC!!!


----------



## angiepie

I agree LadyL, pregnant women are HOT and I am so jealous of the bumps and the way they rub them. I can't wait for that to be me. I'm going to be trying to emphasise my bump even when it's bloat. Well, not really, but as soon as I have a bump I am NOT hiding it like other ladies do. I don't care if I just look fat (I have a big stomach anyway so a bump is welcome) but I am gonig to feel a million bucks. :D


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome back LadyL!! 

I got Mirena back in April and had bleeding/spotting for 4 months. Now I've been spotting very lightly almost every day for the last month. I'm going to try to keep it for a whole year, and if I'm still having issues I will get it taken out. Most of the girls I know that have it love it. I hope my body adjusts! 
Exciting for you that you got it taken out though! If you get to know your cycles well you can always use the natural family planning method. My cycles were never regular enough.


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi LadyL, your Jack is a little cutie!! :)

How's everyone's weekend shaping up?? We're off to a Baptism on Sunday. Looking forward to catching up with a few of our friends there.


----------



## LadyL

Thanks luvmyfam! I didn't hate the mirena, but didn't love it either. I was not on any bc for the first 1.5 yrs we were married and never got pregnant. But I was working night shift at the time, and I don't think I ovulated then bc I had such weird cycles. It actually affected my tsh and progesterone levels. Once I was on days, it worked itself back out. Isn't that weird?

Hi poppiebug!! Thanks! I think my Jack a handsome man myself!! Hope you have fun Sunday. We are going to a college football game on Saturday and then maybe taking Jack to a pumpkin patch on Sunday and let him pick us out a pumpkin!! 

Hope everyone else has a great weekend!!


----------



## junemomma09

Hi ladies!!! Well I hope some of you will be on here today. I need someone to talk to in order to get thru this day lol I'm sitting for a patient for my 12 hour shift today. I'm her till 7pm. I hope the patients sister leaves soon so I can watch something other than CNN.


----------



## luvmyfam

LadyL that is weird! I have worked nights for the last 7 years. I know it does do weird things to your body though so its not that suprising. A lot of my fellow nightshifters have had gestational diabetes when they were prego. I never had it, but a lot more night shifters had it than dayshifters. There's even a girl that had GD with her first two pregnancies on nights and when she was on days with her 3rd she didn't!

Your little Jack is very handsome :)!


----------



## Accounts2010

Hello, can I join you??

I will be trying for #2 at the start of 2014! Feels a long way away at the moment :)


----------



## LadyL

Oh no!! I bet you are so bored!! Hopefully the time will pass quickly for you. And I hope the patient isn't too wild. I know oftentimes when a patient has to have a sitter, it means they are trying to climb out of bed all day! Ha!


----------



## luvmyfam

Junemomma, that's nice you can watch TV. When PCA's at our hospital are sitting they can't watch TV and they can only read if its a magazine. I had to sit a few times as a PCA and the day just never seems like it will end! Hope it goes fast for you!


----------



## babybaker2011

junemomma09 said:


> Hi ladies!!! Well I hope some of you will be on here today. I need someone to talk to in order to get thru this day lol I'm sitting for a patient for my 12 hour shift today. I'm her till 7pm. I hope the patients sister leaves soon so I can watch something other than CNN.


Hope the time goes by quickly for you. 

LadyL - Little Jack is definitely a handsome boy :) What a looker you have.


----------



## junemomma09

Hey ladies, so my day didn't go as planned. I was sent back to my unit when an agency staff sitter showed up because one of the ACP's on my unit was injured and went home early, this happened about 10 am. So I'm walking along on my unit seeing patients, minding my own business. I suddenly start not feeling well. My stomach started hurting, so I went to the break room. I checked my pulse as I have a history of having hypotensive issues. It was very weak on my right side. I was worried about saying anything to anyone because I didn't want them to think I was trying to go home too! :(
But all of a sudden I just didn't feel right. I suddenly felt that something was about to happen and I needed to go into plain sight so I could be found if anything did happen. I mustered up the "energy" to walk out to the nurses station and I saw two of my co-workers who are nurses. The entire time I'm walking I wasn't really sure what was going on and definitely didn't feel like myself. I walked up to one of the nurses, said "guys, I don't feel right"...all I remember is the one girl say "why, what's wrong" with a panic look on her face. Next thing I remember I woke up on the floor with my co-workers standing around me. I was aware of some things and vaguely remember some things but not a whole lot. I remember them saying to check my blood pressure, which I can't remember what it was. I remember I suddenly got very stiff and I could hear them asking me if I have a history of seizures but I couldn't answer them. My hands turned inward an were over my epigastric area and I couldnt move them at all. Then I remember feeling my facial muscles, especially around my mouth, tighten and I couldnt control it. Finally my body relaxed after what seemed like forever, they got me on a stretcher and I remember hearing them tell rapid response my heart rate was in the 170's. My heart rate normally ranges from 50-70's. It was such a scary event. They took me down to the ER and a load of tests were ran, along with an EKG, CT scan, and full blood panel. Everything came back normal according to the ER doctor. He told me he could either admit me and continue testing or I could go home but I had to followup with a neurologist. I chose to be discharged as I didn't want to stay in the hospital :( I'm just hoping that never happens again.


----------



## LadyL

Oh my gosh!! That is so scary!! Good thing you were already in the hospital when it happened. Did they say what they thought could have caused it? So glad you're doing better now though.


----------



## junemomma09

LadyL said:


> Oh my gosh!! That is so scary!! Good thing you were already in the hospital when it happened. Did they say what they thought could have caused it? So glad you're doing better now though.

No the doctor just said I need to followup with the neurologist. My husband seems to think I had some type of seizure. I've never had a seizure in my life that I'm aware of. 
Thank you Hun. I'm pretty exhausted/drained but I'm hoping this doesn't happen tomorrow. I'm at clinical for school tomorrow :( that would suck!


----------



## angiepie

OMG Junemomma!!! That is crazy! I hope you are okay and get better ASAP. :hugs: Did you make an appointment with a neurologist?

Like LadyL said, it's lucky you were already in a hospital and surrounded by nurses! Really lucky!


----------



## luvmyfam

OMG Junemomma! That sounds so scary! Your HR was 170! Hope your vitals were all normal before they let you go home. Rest up and feel better!


----------



## Eline

:hugs: I hope they find out soon what happend!


----------



## Poppiebug

Accounts2010 said:


> Hello, can I join you??
> 
> I will be trying for #2 at the start of 2014! Feels a long way away at the moment :)

Welcome!! The more the merrier!! :flower:


Junemomma - how freakin scary. I hope it was a once off and never happens again. You poor thing. :hugs:


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome Accounts2010! :wave:


----------



## junemomma09

Thank you ladies! I'm still not feeling like myself. Been feeling 'off' ever since yesterday. I've had an awful headache since and been drained. Ugh! So I'm taking tomorrow off from clinical. I have a day I can use to take off because I did an extra day I didn't have to do before. Good thing I did.


----------



## mum_someday

Hi all-- I'd love to join this board! I'm 28, have been married since May 2011, and just starting to get extremely broody as I guess you all call it :) But, as I posted in another board, my husband is in the military and we are currently stationed 5,000 miles from all our family. I'd really, really like to wait until we are close to moving back near people we know to have baby #1. None of our siblings have kids yet and I think our parents would be so sad if their first grandchild were born so far away. Plus, I know I'd end up feeling very isolated as I really haven't made friends here. Soo anyway, we will find out in December 2013 where and when we're going next. Depending on what we find out (pretty much whether we're here an extra year or not), we'll either start TTC January 2014 or December 2014-- if I can possibly wait that long ;) For now, we have two dogs, I am busy with work, and we are planning a few trips for 2013. But I'm starting to think about it all so much. I'm trying to stay positive about the wait, and use it to get informed about TTC, start taking vitamins, getting healthy, etc, but some days it drives me crazy. Glad to see others here in the same long-term waiting boat.


----------



## Poppiebug

Welcome mum_someday! :)


----------



## junemomma09

I've got some devastating news, DH and I had a chat last night and he now says he doesn't feel comfortable starting ttc next April :cry: he says it would be better if we stuck to our original date in January :cry: I'm just devastated. I was getting use to the idea that we were actually going to ttc in April. He doesn't want to do it then because he says if we conceive that month the baby would be due feb when he will be taking his boards. The. He leaves in July 2013 for his last internship. He says he thinks it's silly to start ttc then stop because he's leaving. He thinks it'll mess up things if we suddenly stop :wacko: I'm just feeling gutted. I know it's not that much longer past April but it seems like forever away. He also says he wants to make sure he's settled in a job first. It just feels like its always something :cry:


----------



## junemomma09

mum_someday said:


> Hi all-- I'd love to join this board! I'm 28, have been married since May 2011, and just starting to get extremely broody as I guess you all call it :) But, as I posted in another board, my husband is in the military and we are currently stationed 5,000 miles from all our family. I'd really, really like to wait until we are close to moving back near people we know to have baby #1. None of our siblings have kids yet and I think our parents would be so sad if their first grandchild were born so far away. Plus, I know I'd end up feeling very isolated as I really haven't made friends here. Soo anyway, we will find out in December 2013 where and when we're going next. Depending on what we find out (pretty much whether we're here an extra year or not), we'll either start TTC January 2014 or December 2014-- if I can possibly wait that long ;) For now, we have two dogs, I am busy with work, and we are planning a few trips for 2013. But I'm starting to think about it all so much. I'm trying to stay positive about the wait, and use it to get informed about TTC, start taking vitamins, getting healthy, etc, but some days it drives me crazy. Glad to see others here in the same long-term waiting boat.

Welcome :flower:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Well I have some great news!! I made it through the birthday party and we even stayed over night there Saturday night..which was unplanned :) I had a great time, and I don't feel jealous that Chelsey is pregnant again...I think she feels kind of unedged, she wants a baby boy...she has two girls and the oldest one is a boy...she really wants a boy, but she is determined it's a girl. She finds out December 7th...on her birthday, I cannot wait for that day to know...if she is having a girl, she is getting her tubes tied...and if she has a boy, she wants to try again for a 5th. 

Some more good news...Hubby and I are going on our honeymoon January 2014 to Florida. That is the month Hubby decided we could start trying for number 2..so excited we finally have a month set :) and we aren't using birth control at all..just condoms. It took a year in a half to conceive Gavin because of a uterus towards the back...and I have irregular periods...so we are just tracking my periods until then :) 

I am so excited and so sorry for the long post.


----------



## momofone08

I just wanted to say bye. My husband has admitted that he was only "sucking up" the idea of another baby for my sake, but that he doesn't want one ever again. Also, we have been fighting non stop for weeks so have decided to separate. I will be moving out this weekend. Thanks for letting me be here ladies even just for this short time.


----------



## luvmyfam

Junemomma, I'm sorry! I know it feels like the end of the world right now. Just try to focus on keeping yourself healthy. The time will pass before you know it and then you will both be ready.


----------



## luvmyfam

Momofone, so sorry :(.


----------



## luvmyfam

Kittykat, that's great news!! Your honeymoon will be perfect timing!

mum_someday welcome! :wave:
I will add you as soon as I am on a computer as I am on my phone!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

momofone08 so sorry :(

We got the house! :D we move middle of next month! X


----------



## junemomma09

Momo so sorry to hear that :( I wish you well and hope things turn out for the best!

Luvmyfam-thanks hun! We went to lunch today to spend some time together as DH is leaving for Pittsburgh next weekend for his internship. While there we discussed it further and I explained how I felt. He said what about next September as he would feel much more comfortable and actually be excited to start ttc then. So I'm not going to get my hopes up about September but it's nice to know he'd actually be excited to ttc at a specific time. We shall see!


----------



## junemomma09

rhdr9193..x said:


> momofone08 so sorry :(
> 
> We got the house! :D we move middle of next month! X

That's so awesome!!! I'm so happy for you :) are you going to post pics of your new place? Would love to see them and how you decorate it :flower:


----------



## luvmyfam

Rhdr so happy for you!!


----------



## Platinumvague

Hi I'm Megan! I'm 23 and hubby is 21.(I know we are young!) We are possibly waiting until 2014 to try for our second.We just had a beautiful baby girl May 31st and I was ready for another as soon as I had her but hubby is not.I say possibly 2014 because we are most likely trying next year in June and July.If it doesn't happen then,then we are waiting until Feb 2014.Seems so far away but hoping it goes fast!


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome Platinumvague! :wave:


----------



## luvmyfam

So here's a question for everyone who already has LO's. Let me explain my whole story first.... I was induce with DS 1 at 40+6 and had a terrible and scary experience. To the point where I have PTSD from it . Long story short my nurse made a medical error that ended up in a code situation for my son before he was even born :shock:. Both DS and I ended up being fine.

So, fast forward to two and a half years later when I was overdue with DS # 2. I was completely terrified of going in for an induction. My doctor actually had to sit and calm me down during a couple of office visits when we were talking about induction:wacko:. She tried to strip my membranes twice to avoid induction but that was unsuccessful. So I went in for my induction at 41+1 which was the longest my doctor was comfortable letting me go. My doctor actually requested that I not have the nurse I had with DS1. I was a total emotional wreck and just feared for my little guy's life until he was born and I saw that he was ok. Everything with the second induction went smoothly. 

Now my question is.... Do you think if I have a third, I might still have a chance of going into labor on my own naturally? Or do you think that since both of my first two were overdue and induced that my body just doesn't know how to go into labor and I am doomed for another medical induction?:shrug:

Sorry this is so long. And thank you if you got through it all:flower:. But this is something that is one of the first things I think about when I think about having another.

And if we do end up in the pregnancy forums together, I will probably still be bugging you about it then :rofl:!


----------



## Platinumvague

Luvmyfam-I think it's really a 50/50 chance.So sorry you had such a ba experience with inductions.Heres hoping you can have a natural labor next time!


----------



## junemomma09

Luvmyfam- honestly Hun every pregnancy is different. It really just depends on your body with that particular pregnancy. You could always try all the different techniques to bring on labor when the time comes. Maybe your doctor can start stripping your membranes earlier than in the past? Hope your next experience isn't as terrifying for you :)


----------



## angiepie

luvmyfam said:


> So here's a question for everyone who already has LO's. Let me explain my whole story first.... I was induce with DS 1 at 40+6 and had a terrible and scary experience. To the point where I have PTSD from it . Long story short my nurse made a medical error that ended up in a code situation for my son before he was even born :shock:. Both DS and I ended up being fine.
> 
> So, fast forward to two and a half years later when I was overdue with DS # 2. I was completely terrified of going in for an induction. My doctor actually had to sit and calm me down during a couple of office visits when we were talking about induction:wacko:. She tried to strip my membranes twice to avoid induction but that was unsuccessful. So I went in for my induction at 41+1 which was the longest my doctor was comfortable letting me go. My doctor actually requested that I not have the nurse I had with DS1. I was a total emotional wreck and just feared for my little guy's life until he was born and I saw that he was ok. Everything with the second induction went smoothly.
> 
> Now my question is.... Do you think if I have a third, I might still have a chance of going into labor on my own naturally? Or do you think that since both of my first two were overdue and induced that my body just doesn't know how to go into labor and I am doomed for another medical induction?:shrug:
> 
> Sorry this is so long. And thank you if you got through it all:flower:. But this is something that is one of the first things I think about when I think about having another.
> 
> And if we do end up in the pregnancy forums together, I will probably still be bugging you about it then :rofl:!

I'm sorry you had a bad experience. :nope:

Of course you can go into labour on your own. The only reason they say you didn't go into labour on your own is because they didn't give you more time. I suggest the ultimate solution would be to homebirth or use a birth centre to avoid all of that medical red tape, but if you really want to be in a hospital...they can't MAKE you be induced. There's very minimal risk to the baby being 'overdue' until 43 weeks (then it goes up significantly). So to avoid an induction, when you get to 41 weeks or whatever and they wanna induce say 'I do not consent to an induction because my body will go into labour on its own when my baby is ready'.

I would suggest reading as much as possible on birth, inductions, being overdue etc etc. But know that's it's pretty much impossible that you won't go into labour on your own! They only call it that because they put you on a time limit and if you don't fit into their time frame...tough luck for them!


----------



## luvmyfam

Thanks guys! I REALLY hope if we have a 3rd that I will be able to go into natural labor. Pitocin is the devil:devil:! My doctor, along with a lot of other US doctors aren't comfortable with going too much past 41 weeks. She actually tried to talk me into being induced at 40 weeks since it was my 2nd! I said NO WAY!

Since I am a NICU nurse though, I see a lot! So seeing the sad things that I do at work... I would never have a home birth. I just hope and pray that when that time comes, my body will do the right thing[-o&lt;.


----------



## Poppiebug

Sorry to read of your horrible experience Luvmyfam. I was also petrified of being induced because I thought I'd freak out with the pain getting bad really quickly with the drip. I was induced at 37+3 because of my BP. I had an epi at the end (I wanted it but also my obs wanted me to have it because of the BP thing) and if I could have my next bubba the same way I would do it all over again. Yes, the pitocin was a bitch, but I didn't find the whole ordeal as traumatic as I thought it was going to be. I bet next time though I don't get it as nice! Lol.


----------



## luvmyfam

So how has everyone been? Anything new going on

I have to work tonight then Saturday we are going to "Boo at the Zoo" for the kids! My 3 year old is so excited to be Buzz Lightyear! And my 10 month old is going to be a cute puppy!


----------



## Poppiebug

Not much here, Fletcher got his first cold this week. He was pretty good, just a bit whingey and had lots of long sleeps which was good. Now his daddy has it and he's being THE BIGGEST sook!! LOL! 

I hope everyone is having a good weekend. :)


----------



## xLeeBeex

My OH has been ill too. Men are definitely the worst at being I'll aren't they haha. I have had a very relaxing weekend. And had some great news. The OH has paid off a loan, so that's an extra 400 quid a month we can save. So exciting!


----------



## junemomma09

xLeeBeex said:


> My OH has been ill too. Men are definitely the worst at being I'll aren't they haha. I have had a very relaxing weekend. And had some great news. The OH has paid off a loan, so that's an extra 400 quid a month we can save. So exciting!

That's awesome news!!! I can't wait to pay off things! We don't have credit card debt, just medical bills and student loans.


----------



## angiepie

Oh Lee, jealous! Wish we could be saving that much extra!

I had an interesting weekend. Attended another birth then as soon as I left AF struck and I've been in bed dying since then. :(


----------



## junemomma09

So my hubby is leaving for Pittsburgh the end of this week for 7 weeks :( he's going for his externship. His first out of three for school. I'm going to miss him so much!!! I didn't think I'd miss him as much as I'm anticipating I will. I'm just hoping those 7 weeks go by really quick!!! 
I'm also worried I'm not going to be able to bring in enough money to pay our bills while he's gone. I know I'm stretching myself thin while he's gone by working as much as I'm signed up to work, school and trying to run a household. I'm sure looking forward to graduation so I can just focus on working and my family!!!!


----------



## angiepie

Sorry to hear that, Junemomma. It must be really hard. I know I'd be lost without my DF here. :nope: I hope it goes by nice and quickly! I suppose these next 7 weeks are going to show you how much of a strong woman you are. Oh and it'll prove your multitasking skills. ;)


----------



## junemomma09

angiepie said:


> Sorry to hear that, Junemomma. It must be really hard. I know I'd be lost without my DF here. :nope: I hope it goes by nice and quickly! I suppose these next 7 weeks are going to show you how much of a strong woman you are. Oh and it'll prove your multitasking skills. ;)

Lol thank you Angie!! Yes I suppose it will..though sometimes I wonder if I'll be able to hold everything together or not :dohh: the hardest part I think, will be sleeping by myself in a big bed. I'm so use to having him next to me. It's going to be so weird not to have him there. Though it will be nice not having to kick him every two seconds because he's snoring :haha:


----------



## Eline

When my hubby is away, I always put his sweater or his bathrobe next to me in bed. That way I have his smell with me and the bed doesn't seem so big. Sometimes I also arrange some pillows on his side of the bed. 
I hope you have some support from friends and family over the next week and I hope time will go fast.


----------



## xLeeBeex

Eline said:


> When my hubby is away, I always put his sweater or his bathrobe next to me in bed. That way I have his smell with me and the bed doesn't seem so big. Sometimes I also arrange some pillows on his side of the bed.
> I hope you have some support from friends and family over the next week and I hope time will go fast.


I do that too, glad i'm not the only one!!

Also, back to the thing I said about being able to save £400 a month... The OH said he wants to use that to pay off other stuff too. Which is fair enough, but with me giving up the evening job, and him using his spare cash for other debt, we'll be doing no saving now, from what he said. So i've got no idea how long it's gonna be before we can start saving properly. The WTT time seems to be even longer now.... :nope:


----------



## jessicasmum

Hello all :)
Just here to say that i will be leaving the thread as i now have an new ttc date of an earlier date of 21st may 2013! :happydance:
Ive had a little chat with my husband and if we lose the weight in that time then that's when we will be starting instead. 21st may be a brilliant date as this will be our 10th anniversary of being together :)
I wish all of you good luck and lots of baby :dust: for the future :)


----------



## luvmyfam

Junemomma, that would be so hard to be without DH for 7 weeks! I'm sure you will do fine and hopefully the time will pass quickly!:hugs:
LeeBee- sounds like you guys will be paying off debt a lot quicker than you planned! Thats awesome. The more debt you pay off, the less bills you have,and the quicker you can start saving!:flower:

jessicasmum- That is great news! Good luck with everything!!:thumbup:


----------



## xLeeBeex

LeeBee- sounds like you guys will be paying off debt a lot quicker than you planned! Thats awesome. The more debt you pay off, the less bills you have,and the quicker you can start saving!:flower:

Yeah we will, but it just seems like such a long time, and like we'll be paying it forever. I know this sounds selfish, but it's not even my debt to pay. But i'm helping so we can get it paid off quicker so I can get properly saving for a house and baby lol. But now i've given up my evening job, I won't have any spare cash which is so annoying and frustrating. I need a way of making money whilst at home when I finish my day time job lol.


----------



## luvmyfam

When you figure out how to make more money from home, please let me know lol! I need that too!:winkwink:


----------



## xLeeBeex

Lol, oh don't worry I will! I just feel at a bit of a loss at the moment. There is nothing I can do that I can think of that will aid with the saving. It's all down to OH atm, and his spare cash is going on to debt. Stupid money.


----------



## Poppiebug

Money sucks doesn't it?? 

Things have been really tight for us lately. I resigned from my old job because it wouldn't have been worth my while to put F in daycare, also my job required a bit of travelling and also unpredictable finishing times some days. I think I might have said this somewhere before, but long ago, before baby, I had decided that I wanted to do Family Day Care (at home care for kids). That way I can make money and be at home with my own kids. They will also get to socialise with other kids too. I'm just putting together my application for it at the moment and hoping to start at the end of January. We still need to get a fence for our new home (long story) but hopefully that will be sorted with the neighbours soon. 

I hope everyone is well??? xo


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I was actually thinking about doing a family daycare in my home as well, but decided not to. Hubby and I are very good at not spending money on things we don't need. I go grocery shopping once a week and I never bring hubby along (so he doesn't have the need to buy unneeded grocery items). I make a list, and stick to it. 

We don't have to much debt going on. Just hubby's military thing and his schooling.


----------



## jessicasmum

luvmyfam said:


> Junemomma, that would be so hard to be without DH for 7 weeks! I'm sure you will do fine and hopefully the time will pass quickly!:hugs:
> LeeBee- sounds like you guys will be paying off debt a lot quicker than you planned! Thats awesome. The more debt you pay off, the less bills you have,and the quicker you can start saving!:flower:
> 
> jessicasmum- That is great news! Good luck with everything!!:thumbup:

Thank you :D Good luck to you too :thumbup:


----------



## Eline

KitteyKat2010 said:


> I go grocery shopping once a week and I never bring hubby along (so he doesn't have the need to buy unneeded grocery items).

:haha: That's so true: grocery shopping with a man is like shopping with a little kid: they always want to bring stuff you really don't need. And lots of unhealthy snacks too might I add.


----------



## junemomma09

Hi ladies!!! I hear ya on the money thing. There is just never enough and when you think you'll get ahead, something happens that you have to spend what you thought you were going to save Lol


----------



## junemomma09

Ok ladies, remember when I was really upset because DH wanted to wait till september to ttc? We made that decision AFTER my fertile window this cycle. Up till that point we haven't been strict about not DTD during my fertile window. This past cycle we DTD one time during my fertile window on the first day. I ovulated 4 days later. I had a shorter build up than usual. Well...I'm now 4 days late! I took a HPT 2 days ago and it came back BFN. Though my cycles are kind of weird. My LH phase is at most only 10 days. EVER!! So I'm sitting on 14 DPO today. I'm planning on testing tomorrow. I guess God may have had a different plan than we decided.


----------



## xLeeBeex

Holy Moly! That's so exciting, fingers crossed for you! XX


----------



## angiepie

junemomma09 said:


> Ok ladies, remember when I was really upset because DH wanted to wait till september to ttc? We made that decision AFTER my fertile window this cycle. Up till that point we haven't been strict about not DTD during my fertile window. This past cycle we DTD one time during my fertile window on the first day. I ovulated 4 days later. I had a shorter build up than usual. Well...I'm now 4 days late! I took a HPT 2 days ago and it came back BFN. Though my cycles are kind of weird. My LH phase is at most only 10 days. EVER!! So I'm sitting on 14 DPO today. I'm planning on testing tomorrow. I guess God may have had a different plan than we decided.

Ooooooh! Exciting! *waits for update*

:test:


----------



## junemomma09

angiepie said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies, remember when I was really upset because DH wanted to wait till september to ttc? We made that decision AFTER my fertile window this cycle. Up till that point we haven't been strict about not DTD during my fertile window. This past cycle we DTD one time during my fertile window on the first day. I ovulated 4 days later. I had a shorter build up than usual. Well...I'm now 4 days late! I took a HPT 2 days ago and it came back BFN. Though my cycles are kind of weird. My LH phase is at most only 10 days. EVER!! So I'm sitting on 14 DPO today. I'm planning on testing tomorrow. I guess God may have had a different plan than we decided.
> 
> Ooooooh! Exciting! *waits for update*
> 
> :test:Click to expand...

I have to wait as DH doesnt get paid till tomorrow :( AnD what makes matters worse he's leaving for PA tomorrow morning :( gone for 7 weeks. So if I am pregnant he gets to hear over the phone..haha
We would be happy and excited if I am. We were going to wait till next September because we thought it would be better overall. But we shall see. If I'm not preggo I don't know where AF is :nope:


----------



## junemomma09

xLeeBeex said:


> Holy Moly! That's so exciting, fingers crossed for you! XX

Thanks LeeBee....I just wish I knew either way already. I hate this limbo thing.


----------



## xLeeBeex

junemomma09 said:


> xLeeBeex said:
> 
> 
> Holy Moly! That's so exciting, fingers crossed for you! XX
> 
> Thanks LeeBee....I just wish I knew either way already. I hate this limbo thing.Click to expand...

I can imagine, it would be driving me crazy by now. I literally have everything crossed.


----------



## junemomma09

ok ladies, i went to the dollar tree and bought a cheapie test....lets see if it will upload. I will buy anothing tomorrow, most likely an FRER. Let me know what you think.
 



Attached Files:







photo[1].JPG
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 15









photo[2].JPG
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## luvmyfam

Wow junemomma! So exciting! Keep us updated:).


----------



## luvmyfam

IDK I can't see it that well. I use the same tests from the dollar store and they are actually more accurate than some of the more expensive ones.


----------



## angiepie

I may have line eye, but I think I see something on the first one!! :D


----------



## junemomma09

Thank you! I'm testing again tomorrow to see if the line darkens. I'm going to buy an FRER I think though or an answer one..


----------



## luvmyfam

Good luck junemomma!

On another note- I had to report this guy today. I was just stalking the TTC forum and this lady asked -does orgasm increase your chances of getting pregnant. It was a post from 2009 and this guy was SO creepy and answered it today as if he were some expert on women....so creepy!


----------



## junemomma09

That is creepy!


----------



## babybaker2011

junemomma09 said:


> Ok ladies, remember when I was really upset because DH wanted to wait till september to ttc? We made that decision AFTER my fertile window this cycle. Up till that point we haven't been strict about not DTD during my fertile window. This past cycle we DTD one time during my fertile window on the first day. I ovulated 4 days later. I had a shorter build up than usual. Well...I'm now 4 days late! I took a HPT 2 days ago and it came back BFN. Though my cycles are kind of weird. My LH phase is at most only 10 days. EVER!! So I'm sitting on 14 DPO today. I'm planning on testing tomorrow. I guess God may have had a different plan than we decided.

WHAT!!!???!!! Keeping my fingers crossed:happydance:


----------



## xLeeBeex

I see something on the first one, I hope I do! Let us know asap!!


----------



## junemomma09

Ok ladies I took a FRER a little bit ago but I can't upload it because I'm on my cell. If someone can upload it for me I'll send it to you. There is a darker Lu e than the dollar tree but it's still light.


----------



## luvmyfam

OMG junemomma...so you're seeing double lines...then you're prego?!?


----------



## xLeeBeex

Omgomgomg!!! So, two faint lines one two tests...... :D


----------



## junemomma09

ok ladies....here it is....my FRER test from this morning, SMU...:happydance:
I still hope to keep in contact with you all even though I'm not technically WTT anymore.
 



Attached Files:







photo-oct 27.JPG
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## luvmyfam

CONGRATS junemomma!!

I am so happy for you:happydance:!

You better keep in touch with us lol! But I will definitely be stalking you anyway:blush:!!!

Take care of yourself :friends:.


----------



## angiepie

Congratulations! :happydance:

Ah I am so jealous!!


----------



## babybaker2011

:happydance: CONGRATS!


----------



## xLeeBeex

YEAH!!! Congratulations! SO so pleased for you! xx


----------



## junemomma09

Thank you all so much!!!


----------



## shareema

Hi guys, I have 2 babies 1 girl 2 and a boy 6 months, waiting for my body to rest and to lose a bit more before trying number 3. I'm doing the biggest loser challenge and lost 8 kgs in 8 weeks so far. Hopefully ttc will start in a year time soo the gap between the children is not too much and I don't want want to end up thinking we left it too long so we might as well leave itat 2 kids.


----------



## Poppiebug

Omg! Junemomma! CONGRATS!! :happydance: How exciting!!


Welcome Shareema :wave:


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome Shareema! :wave:


----------



## luvmyfam

Ok, so I really want to start getting to know my body a little bit better and charting my cycles and such. I don't know anything about it though and I'm not sure if it might just be pointless since I have a mirena IUD and it can prevent you from even having cycles. Does anyone know anything about it? If you do I would like to learn everything! Even thought I have PCOS, I never had to learn more about my cycles because I always got prego right away. I'm just curios to know everything though because when I got pregnant with my 2nd I had a really long cycle and had no idea when I ovulated.:flower:


----------



## angiepie

I wish I knew, luvmyfam. I'm interested as well!


----------



## Eline

Congratulations Junemomma! :flower: That's such great news...

I chose a copper IUD specifically to be able to check on my cycle. I know that a lot of my friends using a mirena son't get there periods at all. They do have some info videos on their website (https://www.mirena.com/en/public/key_questions/issues_with_my_periods/index.php). I don't know if they're useful though, because I don't have audio on this computer.


----------



## luvmyfam

angiepie said:


> I wish I knew, luvmyfam. I'm interested as well!

Maybe we can learn together:friends:!

I just wish I knew where to start. If need be I may get my mirena taken out this summer and just use condoms so that I can see what my cycles are doing.


----------



## Poppiebug

I don't know heaps, but started charting doing temps and ovulation sticks. Only started doing it the cycle we fell pregnant, which was only really our 2nd month trying. I used the countingdowntopregnancy website as I found it easier than the fetilityfriend one, but there's lots of useful information there. I will start charting again a couple of months before we want to try as last time my cycle went from being 28 days to 34 and I'd really like to know when I'm ovulating for sure.


----------



## luvmyfam

I walked out of work today in the snow!! Its snowing in October!! Brrrrrrr.


----------



## luvmyfam

Where is everyone?!? Hope everyone is doing good! I will be off work in an hour at 7:30 am here, and then home for a nap, then carving pumpkins with my lil pumpkins before trick or treat tonight! Its Halloween, but it feels like Christmas :xmas9:!


----------



## xLeeBeex

I'm here! 

Went to see the new James Bond film last night and it was actually pretty good. I ate faaarrr to much popcorn though haha.

I'm off to see my little nephew after I get off work today. I can't wait, he's the only child I have in my life and he is just absolutely brilliant.

Thats all i've got to report!


----------



## Eline

I'm here too! Just not much news. We don't really celebrate Halloween over here, but I'm slowly getting into the Christmas mood as well. I was actually thinking about doing some Christmas shopping already as I hate doing these things last minute.


----------



## junemomma09

Hello ladies!!! Just popping over to see how you all are. I've been battling a terrible head cold since Sunday :( It started out with a sore throat and went to flu-like symptoms now a head cold. It's just awful!!! 
I have my first appt November 28th!!! Hope you ladies don't mind me updating you all on how I'm doing. I miss you guys!!!! :)


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Congratulations junemomma! 

Well,we are getting ready to move house,il upload some pics when we are in.we move on the 17th. Getting round to buying all new furniture! 

Anddd iv started Christmas decoration shopping!!! Woop x


----------



## Poppiebug

Junemomma - I hope you keep popping over. It will be great to hear how you are doing.

Halloween is staring to take off more and more here in Australia. There were some kids out and about last night but none came to our door :( I made Halloween cupcakes and everything! I guess I will need to put decorations out next year so they know to come. 

I've already started Christmas shopping too. All of F's presents went back home with his grandparents when they visited last time so we don't have to bring them on the plane when we go up there. I've just got to go and buy some gift vouchers for my nieces and nephews, they are easy cuz they are all 8 years old and upwards so they are happy to get vouchers to buy whatever they want.


----------



## luvmyfam

Poppiebug, hopefully next halloween you will have trick or treaters! I really need to start getting ready for Christmas, I haven't even started!

Junemomma, I hope you keep updating us! We can live vicariously through you until its our turn :)!

Rhdr, hope everything goes well with moving!


----------



## Poppiebug

TGIF!! Not that it makes a difference to me not working but hubby has a 4 day weekend this weekend. Tuesday we have a public holiday here because of the Melbourne Cup (horray to getting a day off for a horse race!) and because of the public holiday Tuesday his work gives him Monday off too! Sunday is also his birthday so it's a double score! 

What is everyone doing this weekend??


----------



## xLeeBeex

This weekend for me is hopefully gonna be a lazy one. Got a friend coming over tomorrow night so we'll probably stick a film on or something. And that is the extent of my plans haha. Will catch up with some housework, and snuggle on the sofa with my blokey. It's all cold outside, plus payday isnt until Tuesday next week for me so don't really wanna be spending any money what with xmas coming up!


----------



## angiepie

Poppiebug said:


> TGIF!! Not that it makes a difference to me not working but hubby has a 4 day weekend this weekend. Tuesday we have a public holiday here because of the Melbourne Cup (horray to getting a day off for a horse race!) and because of the public holiday Tuesday his work gives him Monday off too! Sunday is also his birthday so it's a double score!
> 
> What is everyone doing this weekend??

Wtf cup day is a public holiday in Vic? Not in NSW! Jealous!

We are attempting to have a quieter weekend than in recent times. Will just do some shopping, work in the yard and hopefully see our friends and their LO for Sunday lunch.

I also had my first day at my new job today (did I mention I got a new job? I did- it's 3 days a week, better pay and less responsibilities than my current one). But I just went for less than 4 hours to see what the mom does (I'm a nanny) and we went to the park and supermarket before having lunch. And for just hanging out I got the full daily rate of $150. :wacko: I am so pleased and grateful for that. Until my boss at my former job finds another nanny I am still working there (probably another month) and I also have a babysitting job, so between my 3 jobs next month I'll be rolling in it. Yay!


----------



## Poppiebug

Yeah Angie, it's also a holiday in ACT. We are originally from NSW so we used to hate the Vics for getting it but now it's a yay for us! 

That's cool about your job. I can't wait to work with kids. Have started to get into full swing getting stuff ready for the house.


I hope everyone is having a good weekend! xo


----------



## luvmyfam

Poppiebug, so nice that you get a four day weekend! We are going to a bon fire tonight with the kiddos! And then probably just relaxing on Sunday. We get an extra hour of sleep tonight with the time change!!

Angiepie, congrats on your new job and all the extra$$!


----------



## KalonKiki

Hi ladies! My name is Keely. My DF, Colin, and I are getting married in September 2013, so we want to wait to try until we're at least married. I think I'm going to be too impatient to wait until June 2014, so we may try to conceive in September - November 2013. We're trying for a Spring/Summer baby. We don't want to have a winter baby because I'm not fond of the season and I would rather not have a newborn in the freezing weather and it's too close to the holidays. We also don't want a fall baby because our wedding will be in September, my birthday is in October, and Colin's birthday is in November. We'd rather not have all of our celebrations bundled into one season. Depending on our financial situation in September - November 2013, I may end up having to brood it out until June 2014. It'll be nice getting to know my future bump buddies in the mean time. :)


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome KalonKiki! I will add you to the list when I get to a computer (I'm on my phone). :wave:.


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks! I just hope that I'll be patient enough to wait until June x.x


----------



## Poppiebug

Welcome KalonKiki :wave:


----------



## angiepie

Since we are young I only have 1 friend who has kids and we had lunch with her and her OH and baby today, and it was great. However it has left me feeling super broody after seeing DF mind their baby for a while. :( Trying to do housework to distract me.

In other news I made my first attempt at grain free pancakes, this arvo. :D


----------



## KalonKiki

When we all TTC, do any of you have a gender preference? Do you want to find out the gender or stay team yellow? Personally I would like a girl first and a boy second. I would also like to know the gender as it is better for planning and I feel like I could bond with my baby better and enjoy my pregnancy more if I found out before the baby was born, that way I wouldn't be so horribly impatient to find out that I just wish that my pregnancy would be over already so that I would know if I had a girl or boy. It's also hard to find gender neutral items for babies. I also plan on going on the "girl diet" (lots of calcium and magnesium, no potassium or sodium) 9 weeks before TTC and getting a Baby Comp fertility monitor to ensure my best chances of having a girl first. I know I shouldn't have a preference and I would be just as delighted if it were a boy and would just be happy to have a healthy baby, but it would be nice to have a girl first. Besides, it runs in my family to have a girl first so much so that the first born girl inherits a LOT of stuff from the family (I myself am a first born).


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I would really really love a girl! I say we will have to keep going until we get one! Lol x


----------



## luvmyfam

We will probably try to sway for a girl. I will definitely be finding out the gender as I did with my first two. My main reason is for bonding. I instantly fell in love with my boys, knowing for sure they were boys at my US. I started calling them by name and really bonded with them before they were even born:).


----------



## Poppiebug

I am also going to look into the gender swaying for a girl too. When TTC I really didn't mind what we had first up, DH always wanted a boy first as there's no other males in his family to carry on the name (he does have a brother but he doesnt seem to be going to have kids). We found out at the 20 week scan it was a boy and the look on my hubby's face was priceless. I would definitely find out the gender again as early as possible. I really quite like the fact we did have a boy first up and of course I wouldn't change it for the world. We have only ever planned on having two kids, but I think if we didn't have a girl next, I might try and convince hubby have a third. Boys are pretty gorgeous, but girls have so many cool pink things, not to mention I can do her nursery in ladybugs! :)


----------



## KalonKiki

You do have a handsome little man! I just really want my beautiful little girl before I have my handsome little man. Surprisingly enough, Colin is excited to have a daddy's girl (I always figured he'd want a boy first because he's the only man in his family that can currently carry on the family name). I can just imagine a pretty little girl with long, curly hair (it's inevitable as DF and I both have waves and curls) and Colin's golden eyes. It makes my heart swell. <3


----------



## junemomma09

Hi ladies!!! Popping over to see how you ladies are doing.:hugs:


----------



## luvmyfam

I think the next time around I will convince hubby to get a gender determination scan at 14 weeks! With DS 2 I had a scan at 13 weeks and she said "I'm 85% sure you are having a boy", and I didn't find out that I was until my anatomy scan at 21 weeks and it seemed like FOREVER!! I just wanted to know so bad. Several of my friends have had the 3 D scans at 14 weeks and the gender determination was right, and they let you get a free scan if they end up being wrong. So exciting to think about :)!

Hope all is going well with you junemomma!!


----------



## angiepie

Gender scans would be exciting! I am so torn about it. I'd want to know the gender, but I also want to avoid ultrasounds as I know how unsafe they are...there is no way I'd get a 3D scan :nope: but I think I will get just one ultrasound and leave it til like 20 weeks and then we can also find out the gender. Again, I can't imagine not knowing the gender, but I also don't want to subject my baby and my body to ultrasounds... :shrug:


----------



## luvmyfam

What bad do they do? The ultrasounds today are SO much different than years ago. The frequency is VERY low. With my first I had some issues and had several ultrasounds from 6 weeks on.


----------



## angiepie

If you do some googling, you'll find plenty of reasons why. But in short I believe it's bad for the baby to be subjected to ultrasonic waves and the noise and vibrations can't be good at all. especially in first tri when they're developing the most. Aside from that, I don't believe the effects (especially long term effects) have been sufficiently (and accurately, objectively etc) studied and I'd rather not take the risk. There have been lots of things in the past found to be safe with have now been proven to be completely dangerous now and there's always the possibility that the same thing could happen with ultrasounds or any other medical intervention.

I always try to do things naturally, though, and I have the same attitude towards all medicine and interventions etc etc in most cases (unless the baby or mom are sick and actually require medical assistance).

Anyway, if we're both healthy I think ultrasounds will be completely unnecessary for us as the risk is greater than the reward.


----------



## luvmyfam

I actually googled it after you posted that. I can't believe some of the things I found. I know you can't believe everything on google, but I never thought of ultrasounds as harmful. With both of my pregnancies I got 3D US's just for fun. I will have to do a little more research, but after that I am starting to think the early dating scan and the 20 week anatomy scan will be enough!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I had tons of ultrasounds as I was bleeding at 4 weeks. But everything turned out great. :) My aunt is actually an ultrasound technician and she brought all of us in...my mom, hubby, and my three cousins...to find out the gender it was really emotional for us...big time, and very personal which I love :) when we were trying for Gavin...we were engaged before we started trying...and when it came to nine months before our wedding in May, Hubby and I looked at each other...then we knew from then on...I would potentially be pregnant on our wedding. I didn't mind at all...I happily was almost 30 weeks pregnant and it was one of the best days of my life, the fact that I had my son in my belly, and he kicked when we were saying our vows...and was very active when he heard our wedding vow song and our wedding candle song...it was so great....

Well on a happy note for me...Hubby and I had the house to ourselves this past Saturday night....and one thing led to another and he wore NO CONDOM...I was very wild (I know TMI) but it was strange. Some days I want to be pregnant some days I don't. But we shall see. :) I will be testing December 7th :) so please wish me luck...but I will continue on this thread if there is a negative!


----------



## KalonKiki

Looks like I won't get to be in here anymore. I convinced DF to start trying with me in 2013. So exciting! ;D


----------



## luvmyfam

Congrats KalonKiKi!:thumbup:


----------



## luvmyfam

Wow KitteyKat! Good luck!


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks! Who knows, we might even be able to start trying in June instead of September. :blush:
The more I think about it, the less I mind being a pregnant bride. I want a baby too badly to care about what anyone else thinks. Besides, who expects any couple to be celibate until marriage these days? And our engagement will be announced long before we start TTC so everyone will know that we were planning on getting married before we got pregnant. 

Good luck KitteyKat! Fingers crossed for your :bfp: this month.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

KalonKiki: thank you, I am leaning towards wishing more that it will be positive :) we probably won't be telling anyone until we hear the heartbeat on the ultrasound...with Gavin we had a threatened miscarriage because of bleeding, and I definitely do no want to go through that again. 

Don't worry about being a pregnant bride, like I said, I was and I absolutely loved it, I found the perfect dress, and actually got the dress when I was still really earlier in pregnancy and I got to wear it at our wedding...I probably would of still gotten the dress if I wasn't pregnant too, it fit my personality so much.

I had weekly dress fitting ups until the wedding, then I had a dress fitting the day before the wedding. Luckily, the lady who did it, lived right next door to the church, so she came in handy...when our little man decided to drop that day... :) When Dad walked me down the aisle I told him he better not let me fall...and we made it through. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2877_edited-1-1.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## KalonKiki

Your wedding sounds like it was very beautiful and intimate. <3

I think I'll start trying harder to convince DF that we should start trying in June. I was playing around with conception and due date calculators last night and found that if I got pregnant in June, my due date would most likely be February 27, 2014. For some reason, I saw that and felt like it was meant to be. Like that was the cycle my perfect LO was meant to be conceived on. The dress I have picked out already looks like it could support the small bump I may have if I did get pregnant in June. If I didn't get pregnant in June though then I would ideally like to get pregnant in October. Then I could find out that I was pregnant on my birthday. :happydance:


----------



## Poppiebug

KalonKiki said:


> Looks like I won't get to be in here anymore. I convinced DF to start trying with me in 2013. So exciting! ;D

Wow! That's awesome!! :)

Kittey - how gorgeous were you on your wedding day! :)


I must catch up.... haven't been on for a few days...


----------



## luvmyfam

Angiepie, I got on to fertilityfriend today, and here I already had an account! I had started charting Jan 2011 when we started TTC #2, so the only cycle that was charted was my last period before conceiving DS LOL! 

Well anyway, I decided to start charting even though the Mirena IUD will probably throw everything off. At least I will be able to have a reference to what is going on with my body. They have TONS of information on the site about everything (how to check CM, BBT, OPK's ect.):coffee:. Its all very interesting.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Well here we go :) If I am not pregnant (that one time)...then we are going to be actively trying for #2. We want them close in age, especially since we have a boy...I want twins for sure...but we will see. Twins definitely run in the family, so I have high hopes :) Well I will be popping in and seeing everyone!! I really hope we get pregnant before 2014. 

It took us about a year in a half to conceive number 1 since I have a tipped back uterus...and a lot of cysts. But doctor said the cysts shouldn't be a problem. :) Good luck everyone, and I hope time flies by.


----------



## angiepie

Yay for KitteyKat! :D

I must admit, I am feeling kinda upset at how many people have gotten to leave this thread early (but of course happy for them) as I feel like I'm being left behind and people come back in to say hi (which is gret, don't get me wrong) and I feel really jealous and I get sad. Like coz I'm bring reminded that I can't just try now or be careless with the condom. :(

I feel like the WTT section is becoming less of a protected space and I find myself just posting in journals now, coz pregnant and TTC people are everywhere. It's really hard.

On a happy note I officially start my new job on Wednesday. :D


----------



## littlemommy

Hi everyone! I would love to join you! 

Im Desiree, and Im 19. I had my first babygirl on July 18, 2012. Shes my world. Me and OH want to have another baby around the time my daughter turns 3. so we are going to TTC in September 2014. 

We want another in the next year but it wouldnt be possible. OH is a lobsterman and the winters are tough right now. Within the next year he should be drilling oil out west and making enough to support another little bundle of joy. Im a stay at home mom, and I have extreme back issues and have to have a surgery this year which will take up to 8months recovery and they said I will most likely have to learn to walk again. So that poses an issue in TTC. So until September 2014 I would love to be in this group with all of you:)


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Well I am back..after thinking about it today and talking with hubby. We have decided to wait until January 2014. Gavin is just going to be hitting milestones soon, so I will be busy with that all day...and we are going on our honeymoon January 2014 as well. Gavin is staying at grandma and grandpas house. 

so we have decided I will be going on birth control until September 2013 next year then using condoms until January 2014. :)


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome littlemommy! :wave:

And welcome back kittey!


----------



## luvmyfam

So what is everyone up to this weekend? The wheather is amazing here! Its going to be 68 and sunny tomorrow!! DH and I had a date night last night! Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi ladies, can i join you? I had Poppy in April 2012 and we were going to TTC again almost straight away but have decided to WTT until 2014 now, we thought after waiting so long too have Poppy (5 years trying too decide if we would have kids then 3 miscarraiges, ugh!) we just want too enjoy every single day and every new milestone she has! So here i am now WTT until she is around 2 and a half so id say September/october 2014 xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Welcome littlemommy and babyhopes :wave:

Kittey - that's fair enough, we'll be TTC around the same time! 

We had a nice weekend. DH was working in the yard and we popped out to the shops for a bit. The weather was lovely.


----------



## luvmyfam

We are getting ready to go to the park. Probably going to be the last nice day until spring comes :(.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I am so glad you guys all get to go to the park...it's really raining here...but it's supposed to get really cold. So I hope it doesn't freeze. I stocked up on all my cleaning supplies for the winter...I am a very extreme couponer...and I save about $300.00 a month and I only go on Mondays every week with my mom and little man while Hubby is @ work :)


----------



## junemomma09

Hi ladies!!! Just wanted to say hi...I hope you all are doing well. I miss my group :( I don't feel as accepted in my new group. So I don't really post quite as much as when I was here. I'm so glad most of you ladies are ok with me dropping by every now and then. 
I hope you all are doing well and enjoying your weekend! :)


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome babyhopes 2011! :wave:

Nice to see you stopping by Junemomma! Hope all is going well with nursing schooland your pregnancy :)!


----------



## luvmyfam

KitteyKat2010 said:


> I am so glad you guys all get to go to the park...it's really raining here...but it's supposed to get really cold. So I hope it doesn't freeze. I stocked up on all my cleaning supplies for the winter...I am a very extreme couponer...and I save about $300.00 a month and I only go on Mondays every week with my mom and little man while Hubby is @ work :)

$300 a month!! That's amazing! Wish I had time to do all of that couponing!


----------



## Poppiebug

I wish we had coupons here!

Hi Junemomma. How are you feeling?? You'll probably find you will post more in your preggo group the more you go along. Love that you are still popping in here though! :)


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I know I love saving coupons...Hubby thinks I am crazy for all the work I put in to them, especially with a 3.5 month old...but I survive :) 

I can't believe Thanksgiving is next week already...that's crazy. Little man is not even sitting up yet and he is almost 4 months old. But the good news is he is sleeping through the night...well from 8:30 pm to 5:30 am...so I can handle that. It sucks that my sleeping schedule is different...I am up every morning at 3:30 am, but I get everything done before baby even wakes up :) So in a way it's nice!!


----------



## KalonKiki

I had an awfully vivid dream last night. It involved my younger brother and his girlfriend having a baby girl (her name was Breana). DF and I were feeling a bit jealous and disheartened because we'd been trying for a while and hadn't been successful. It ended up being a very odd dream. x.x


----------



## luvmyfam

Kalonkiki, I have had 3 dreams in the past where someone wes pregnant, and the dreams were vivid and in color and... they all turned out to be true. First one was my cousin (a week before her wedding) and I told my mom about it and she said "they're not even married yet". Well when they came home from their honeymoon, they told everyone they were prego!

The next was my twin sis. She was married at the time but they were not trying yet. I called her and jokingly said "I had a dream last night that you were pregnant"! She just laughed, and later told me that after we got off the phone she checked her calender and realized she was late. She took a test that night and it was BFP!

So crazy!!


----------



## Poppiebug

Oh wow! Dreams can be so awesome hey?? I had a couple of friends dream that I was pregnant with a boy before they even knew I was. I have another friend who sometimes dreams the winners of football matches or horse races. I wish I had insight like that!

Kittey - you get up at 3:30am?! Wow! F usually sleeps from about 8pm til 3-4am when he has a little feed and usually a nappy change, then will sleep til about 7:30am. It's great for us. He settles so easily too. I bet my next one isnt as easy as this.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I know my next one probably wont be so content like the first one. Gavin hated his car seat and car rides in the beginning but is now starting to like them which is great. 

Yeah when I used to work I worked at 4:00 am so I guess my schedule in that aspect has remained the same. Which is okay, because then when hubby and little man get up...I snuggle with Gavin the 2nd time around in the chair and watch some TV. That's our "cuddle time". Then I have hubby's lunch all ready to go.


----------



## KalonKiki

Well I certainly hope it doesn't come true anytime soon! My brother is only 18 and his girlfriend is only 16 (besides, he's all the way over in California right now for boot camp). o.o
Besides, I would like to be the first one to have a baby, after all I am the oldest. All of my younger siblings are also much too young to have a baby anyway (my next oldest sibling after the 18 year old is only 15). I think everyone is expecting Colin and I to have a baby shortly after we get married, but it might happen sooner than that. I'm thinking that by some fluke I might be pregnant now. I'm trying not to get too hopeful though. I've thought that I was pregnant before and have been very let down (like last month).


----------



## luvmyfam

Kalonkiki, you think you might be prego now?!? If you are, our WTT group won't have a very good track record lol! FX for you!:flower:

DH wants me to get my Mirena taken out. I am going to post about it in WTT just to see if anyone else with Mirena has any issues, but I have been having a lot of things going on. I'm just not sure if it is the Mirena or not. I have been getting headaches, I've been very moody, and I am having a lot of problems with anxiety. I have NO libido, and I have been dizzy and shaky (jittery) feeling:wacko:. DH told me today that he thinks it's the Mirena because he says everything started when I got it put in. BC pills never seem to work for me or make me sick. So I told him that we would have to use condoms. He said he would much rather use condoms than go on with me this way. I just don't know what to do:shrug:.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm sorry, hormonal birth control has never been very good for me either. The depo worked, but my body had a terrible reaction to it and it took me a long time to recover from the shot's effects. The pill also made me sick. Have you ever thought about getting a fertility monitor for natural family planning? I'm saving up for a Baby Comp right now. :)


----------



## rhdr9193..x

We get the keys to our new house tomorrow! :D eeeeeekkkk :) x


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats! That's amazing news. :hugs:


----------



## luvmyfam

KalonKiki said:


> I'm sorry, hormonal birth control has never been very good for me either. The depo worked, but my body had a terrible reaction to it and it took me a long time to recover from the shot's effects. The pill also made me sick. Have you ever thought about getting a fertility monitor for natural family planning? I'm saving up for a Baby Comp right now. :)


Well I'm starting to learn more about NFP, but what exactly does the fertility monitor do? 
I just wish I knew for sure weather the Mirena is actually causing all of this or not.:wacko:


----------



## luvmyfam

Rhdr, that is so exciting for you!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

https://www.raxmedical.com/babycomp.php

That should be all the info you would need to know about it. The Ovacue Fertility Monitor is also a very good choice if the Baby Comp and Lady Comp are too pricey, but it's a bit more invasive as there is a vaginal reader.


----------



## Poppiebug

rhdr9193..x said:


> We get the keys to our new house tomorrow! :D eeeeeekkkk :) x

How exciting!! :thumbup:


Thank God it's Friday!! 

I have a friend coming this morning to take some photos of F for our Christmas cards. She's just starting up her photography business and was happy to do them for me. She's very good so can't wait to see how they turn out. :)

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## luvmyfam

Poppiebug, I hope your pic's turn out great! Would love to see them!

I'm working all weekend, but I'm off for thanksgiving! Have a great weekend!


----------



## luvmyfam

Kalonkiki, DH and I were reading about the baby comp monitor and he said if I end up needing to get the Mirena removed, we might look in to getting one!


----------



## KalonKiki

Great! It's such a cool device and well worth the money if you ask me. I haven't heard a single bad thing about it and it's the most high tech thing on the market right now. I'm considering getting one from ebay because they're still brand new and quite a bit cheaper, but the format is the metric system (why can't America use the metric system like everyone else?). RaXmedical has both the Celsius and Fahrenheit version. So basically with DF and I, the argument is "Should we spend an extra $200 to not have to do conversions or should we spend $200 less and have to do conversions?". I guess that the real question is "How difficult would it be to do the conversions?". If it wouldn't take much effort to do them, then I would definitely choose the cheaper option, however if it would be very confusing and difficult to do them then I would rather spend more money to get the Fahrenheit version.

Ooooh, please do post pics, Poppie! I bet he's going to be so cute. :3


----------



## xLeeBeex

I am so so glad its Friday. Just need to make it to 5pm. Has been such a crappy week and i'm sick of looking at numbers!! 

Hope everyone has a great weekend :)


----------



## KitteyKat2010

So excited...for a few reasons :) 

My brother (from another mother) is graduationg from Navy Boot Camp either today or tomorrow :) so I am very excited to see him...he made our wedding great. He took his clothes off...well at least his shirt, he was the life of our wedding. :) :) 

And my birth control is not working for me, it is making me puke and have diarrhea. So hubby and I have decided to just use the natural family planning stuff.....and see what happens. I guess if it's meant to be it will happen :) :)


----------



## luvmyfam

Kalonkiki, I always wonder why we don't just switch to the metric system. I use the metric system at work (medical) so it probably wouldn't be that bad for me. You would prob get used to it pretty quick!


----------



## KalonKiki

Well, until I got the hang of it, there are always internet converters out there I suppose. Haha.


----------



## luvmyfam

Have had a terrible couple of days with the stomache bug. Ugh!

Kitteykat, glad you get to get off BC! There is a lot to NFP! I'm trying to learn. Hope you had fun at the graduation!


----------



## luvmyfam

Kalonkiki, just wondering how you're feeling? Have you tested?!


----------



## KalonKiki

Well, still none of my normal PMS symptoms, my breasts only feel tender to the touch sometimes (and they feel fuller), and I think I need to see a doctor about a possible UTI. I'm still testing on the 25 (although I may crack and test on the 22nd and just still surprise DF with the result on the 25 if it's positive). Colin found out on his own that I suspected pregnancy, he can read me like a book. He reminded me that I thought this last month, but this month my symptoms are far from normal for me for AF. It's so frustrating having to wait to find out.


----------



## luvmyfam

FX for you!!!

This was my due date last year for DS 2! He wasn't born until the 27th. I just can't believe how fast this last year flew by :(!


----------



## KalonKiki

Well ladies, I think I got some implantation spotting today. My period is still three days away and I was surprised to find a little bit of brown spotting in my underwear at work today when I took a bathroom break. I've never had my period early before and I've never experienced spotting in between periods. I think my chances of being pregnant have just increased by quite a bit. If I'm pregnant then I'd be due about July 31. :D
DF is excited. He's more worried about whether it's a boy or a girl rather than actually being pregnant (based on Shettle's Method it should be a boy, but the Chinese Gender Prediction Calculator says that it's a girl, so we'll see, haha).


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Wow that's great KalonKiki please let us know as soon as you can :) my due date was July 31st...I can't believe it's already been a year since I found out I was pregnant. I found out on November 18th. 

I took a test because all of my ex coworkers...made fun of me..since I was complaining my boobs hurt so bad, even to the guys (the guys were really cool there) :) 

On another note: I believe little man is teething...either that or he has his first cold. He has been really drooling alot, and chomping on his fingers. And he has been very very fussy these past few days. Last year I was pregnant on Thanksgiving :( and was sick (couldn't even look at the Turkey). Now my son might be pregnant for Thanksgiving :(.


----------



## KalonKiki

Awww, I hope he starts feeling better soon!
I also hope that I won't be sick on Thanksgiving. x.x

And I will post a pic of my :bfp: if I get one. Also, I'll still be here with you lovely ladies. Even if I'm pregnant, I'm not going to abandon my group. :)


----------



## Poppiebug

Kalonkiki - are you going to wait til your AF is late to test? I got my bfp at 10dpo so you'd certainly be right to test now I think. Either way, good luck!! :)


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm afraid to test right now, I don't think I could face an ugly :bfn:, even if it did turn out to be a :bfp: later.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I got my BFP really early. When we went in I was only 3 weeks and 2 days :) I used the First Response...it would definitely show up positive if you are....definitely doesn't hurt to try :) the earlier you find out, the better :) :) then you can start taking pictures of your baby bump :) 


It was great seeing my belly bump from 3 weeks to 39 weeks :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Well, alright, I'll get a test tonight, but I don't think it's going to show up positive. If I'm pregnant then I would have only just implanted yesterday or the day before. I think it takes at least three or four days after implantation to get a positive.


----------



## Eline

Good luck KalonKiki! I'm rooting for a BFP! :thumbup:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Good luck KalonKiki....I hope it's a BFP for you :) <3 

Make sure you send me some luck if you get a bfp too...we are not trying...but little Gavin is getting 2 teeth in and has his 1st cold...he doesn't sleep in his crib now, he just wants to snuggle with Mommy. We have taken him to the ER 2 times already...Friday and last night. I have a doctor's appointment for him today...with a pediatrician...not his regular one, but at the same clinic...he is so congested he will not lay down...he prefers to sit up while sleeping.


----------



## luvmyfam

Kalonkiki I hope you get your BFP! I tested super early with DS1 but with DS2 I got a BFN on a First Response and then had my annual gyno apt the next day and she wanted urine to test and it was my BFP. So even first response sometimes won't catch it to early! FX for you!

Kitteykat hope your little guy is feeling better soon! Did they give him breathing treatments?


----------



## KitteyKat2010

No they didn't, today I am going to the clinic with a pediatrician so we will see what he/she says.


----------



## MamaByrd

Hi everyone! :hi: Unfortunately, this is just the thread for me. Broody til 2014...at least! :growlmad: I've been around some other threads and even had a pretty close called in TWW last cycle! Exciting, but eventually led to disappointment. :cry:

Little about meeee, I'm 22, OH is 24. We met on an airplane 3.5 years ago and then ran into each other on the beach in June :kiss: Had a long distance relationship until he just moved to me last month! :happydance: Pretty much a love story I couldn't write any better. Now we're trying to get financially stable and settled before planning our wedding and then hopefully not long after it's baby time!

It's so great to have a place like this because sometimes I feel like I'm going to explode with broodiness. It's nice to meet all of yew :flower:


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm really worried that this is a chemical pregnancy guys. I'm always very regular and this is the earliest I've ever been. I'm still bleeding, it's gotten a little heavier, and it's a deeper shade of red (it looks black when it drips out but comes off red when wiped). It's still just dripping though, no clots, clumps, or discharge. This doesn't look or feel like my normal period, but I'm worried that it might be too heavy for implantation bleeding. My underwear was soaked through with it this morning. Also I tried to pee and I couldn't at all! I've never been able to not pee (my bladder doesn't really feel full right now though, which is weird because it's morning). :cry:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Hmmm KalonKiki I have no idea about any of that. I'm sorry...and you always have people here you can talk to. :)


----------



## luvmyfam

I'm sorry Kalonkiki :(. Hugs.

Were you dehydrated?


----------



## Poppiebug

Sorry to hear that Kalonkiki, I hope everything is ok. 

Welcome Mamabyrd :wave:


----------



## Buddysmum89

_Peeking my head sneakily around the corner here..

Im Danii, im 23 years old and engaged to my fiance Ian who is 26, we've been together for 2 years and 8 months, and engaged for 2 years and 2 months. We have one little boy together called Sebastian and he's 5 months. I live in the small-ish town of Sutton In Ashfield in Nottinghamshire with my mother in law, fiance, baby and one cat called Millie! 

At the moment we're WTT indefinitely as i had such a hard time when giving birth with my son (32 hours and c-section), and its sort of dampened my spirits to have any more, and when i do eventually get over it ill have to persuade OH to have another..Its going to take me a while!..So ill try and get myself a 2014 TTC date!..As my son will be 2 by then and hopefully rely on me less!

Sooo...Thats me_


----------



## KalonKiki

No, luvmyfam, I wasn't really dehydrated. I did finally manage to go, but not enough for a test (at least not until later on in the day). I've basically just accepted that this is probably a chemical and have moved onto my next cycle. I think the bleeding is too heavy to be implantation.

Welcome Mamabyrd and Danii!


----------



## MamaByrd

Hi everyone!!! :hi:

Welcome Buddysmoms89 :flower:


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome Mamabyrd and Danii :wave:!


----------



## MamaByrd

The holiday season makes me want a LO so much more.. wrap them warm in a red onesie, take holiday pictures as a family, have my relatives obsess over my gorgeous child... Is it just me?!

Hopefully this is one of the last holidays I'm just wishing! :flower:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Joining this thread for now! I was in the May 2013 thread but OH told me last night that he's just not ready to be thinking about babies yet. I'm hoping by 2014 we will be ready!!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Welcome :) men I tell ya!! They are always changing their minds. Mine is actually very good about trying. He doesn't really mind if we would try now...but I want to wait until little Gavin is about a year in a half...he actually told me last night...not to tell him the month we will start trying...he wants to be very very surprised. :)


----------



## luvmyfam

welcome canthrdlywait :wave:!


----------



## KalonKiki

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Joining this thread for now! I was in the May 2013 thread but OH told me last night that he's just not ready to be thinking about babies yet. I'm hoping by 2014 we will be ready!!

Hey friend! Welcome to the group. These ladies are all amazing here. :)


----------



## luvmyfam

Does anyone watch X Factor? Holy Carly Rose batman! Lol! She's AMAZING! Tate is going to win this though I believe!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Welcome CantHrdlyWait

These girls are great and are always willing to help you out. Happy Thanksgiving (to whoever celebrates Thanksgiving :) )


----------



## Buddysmum89

_Broodiness is kicking my ass again . One of my Facebook friends just had a baby, about 2 days ago and shes so tiny..It just made me stop and think about all the nostalgia that surrounded my sons birth!.

I nearly cried today throwing out all his first size and 0-3 stuff! , im so sad!_


----------



## KalonKiki

Happy Thanksgiving, girls!


----------



## Poppiebug

Happy Thanksgiving to all those celebrating. 

I know what you mean buddysmum - I have been putting clothes away that are now too small. I cannot believe that he was only 6lb 5.5oz (less than 3kg) when he was born. He's now about 9kg! Time flies so fast.


----------



## aimee-lou

Please can I join? 

We were going to be TTC from December 2013, but looks like we'll have to postpone until at least March 2014 as I'm hoping to start a course for 1 academic year in September 2013, so can't do it then. Never mind. Not a major biggy - I'm happy to wait and enjoy my 2 I've already got. 

3 will complete our family and I'm excited to do it all again! 

Nice to meet you all :flower:


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome, Aimee-lou!


----------



## aggievet2015

Hey everyone! Is it me or does 2014 seem really far away right now?? I think it's the holidays. I'm seeing so many cute baby pictures. I'm really looking forward to new years eve though for many reasons. It's our anniversay, we're taking a romantic trip, and when the calendar hits 2013 I will actually be able to say "we're going to get pregnant next year". granted it will be like sept 2014 when we start trying, but still :) Somehow, it makes it feel closer.


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcom Aimee-lou! :wave:

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving! Mine was perfect, spending the day with my big family. Betwen me and my cousins we have 12 kids and all are 4 and under! It was just so much fun watching them play together!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

My thanksgiving was pretty good. :) we had dinner over at my parents...saw some people who I haven't seen for probably about 2 years. Gavin was very scared of them...so I am wondering if he will be a shy one :) if he is, I will be dreading when my mother in law comes down the end of December :(. Her and I don't get a long..and this will be the 1st time my husband and his brother have been together in 5 years..so it will be interesting. 

The only bad thing is...Mom and I went Black Friday (well early morning) shopping...got all of Gavin's toys for Christmas and I got all my hubby's gifts for Christmas, and mine (yes I know what I got :) ). And we both ended up with a cold. I really hope it's gone by Monday (since I am a stay at home Mom...and I have a really big headache so I really don't need the fussiness on Monday). 

Other than that nothing else is new. Except I have my 2nd period for the month (stupid witch)..I had one on the 10th and now have one now...but I just got off birth control since we are just going to see what happens...and officially try in 2014. So I am guessing it's withdrawal bleed or whatever it's called :) so we will see.


----------



## KalonKiki

I hope you start feeling better soon, KitteyKat!


----------



## luvmyfam

KitteyKat, I went black Friday shopping with my Mom too and got lots of good deals (Toys for the boys). Hope you get better quickly!

We are having Jacob's first birthday party tomorrow! It is going to be cookie monster themed! I can't wait to see if he digs in to his smash cake! I'm feeling a little sad though that my baby is already 1!


----------



## Babyinfuture

I'm waiting until 2013....
Too young and unprepared.


----------



## aimee-lou

luvmyfam - I know how you feel. Eddy is 6 months old in 2 days time. I simply annot believe that half a year has gone by, but then he's so big I often look at him and think he looks a lot older than that. 

Not a lot going on here. Took a HPT this morning and got BFN - mixed feelings on that one. I know it's the best result (still no AF but on cd32 and really bloated so I thought I would test either way lol) and I'll be happy when the witch arrives, but obviously a baby is always a blessing really. Still, as soon as AF arrives, I will be off down the Dr's to get myself on the pill again. :blush:


----------



## luvmyfam

Sorry about your BFN, I know they can be a little disappointing no matter what.


----------



## KalonKiki

Well, I swear I saw a :bfp: on an equate test this morning, but DF said he couldn't see it. So I got a clear blue digital today and plan on taking it tomorrow. =/


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Kalon please let us know what it is :) you know I will be praying for you.


----------



## KalonKiki

Well, here's the equate test, mind that the test was hours old at the time of the picture though:

https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/invertedtest.jpg


----------



## luvmyfam

Hmm, pictures blurry so can't tell. Hoping you get your BFP tomorrow!


----------



## KalonKiki

I know, all I have is my camera phone and it sucks, sorry for the crappy picture quality. I wasn't happy with the equate test, it was incredibly hard to read. At least the digital will have a clear result.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

The digital will definitely have the best result :) I am praying for you!! 

It's about midnight where I live...little guy woke up at about 11:30 pm just screaming...so I changed his diaper, and not even 15 minutes later, he fell asleep on my chest. 

I guess he knows that when he is sick I snuggle with him at night, now that I am sick he must think to snuggle with me at night :) He didn't even need a bottle to fall asleep...and I cannot sleep at all. My nose is so plugged up, when I sit up it's all better...instead of laying down. 

I just found out my hubby's cousins kids...the 2 girls have pnemonia and the little boy got sick from Thanksgiving. 

These are the days I am very thankful for having my parents only about 20 minutes away from our house. I don't expect hubby to get up with him at night, since he works early in the morning...and Gavin is used to me when he wakes up...hubby woke up with him the other day, and Gavin just screamed and screamed...until I got him. 

I think I will be taking a trip to Mom and Dad's today....luckily Dad has to work, but Mom used to be a stay at home Mom...so she is always there for me. She even went and goes to all of my Doctor's Appointments....and Gavin's. He has one this week on Wednesday at about 9 in the morning, she is willing to stay overnight Tuesday night so I can get some sleep.


----------



## luvmyfam

That is so nice to have your mom so close, and able to help out!


----------



## aimee-lou

We all have an annoying cold or something here. Earl was really subdued and snotty all day yesterday and I've woken up today really sick, dizzy and faint feeling with a stuffed up nose. 

My test I took yesterday developed quite possibly the nicest looking evap I have ever seen! :haha: Hubby keeps asking me if I'm sure it's just an evap (given my nausea and dizziness lol) but I'm still so bloated I'm certain that AF will be here soon.


----------



## oceania

I guess I should be back on this thread after really hoping I'd be able to convince DH to push our TTC date to summer 2013...I thought before that the original date would be April 2014 which is 3 years since we got engaged but according to him he meant August 2014 which will be 3 years since our wedding... SIIGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...Are there any other ladies out there WTT for their 1st lo?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Hello girls! I haven't been on in a few days. I had a big busy weekend! KalonKiki.. did you ever take the other test??


----------



## KalonKiki

Well, I'm incredibly annoyed, I got a negative test. I'm seeing a doctor tomorrow because something HAS to be wrong with this cycle, even if I'm not pregnant. I know my body well and that bleeding was way too short, light, and early to have been my period. I also know when I ovulated, my period should have have been right on time, not early. ):


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

KalonKiki said:


> Well, I'm incredibly annoyed, I got a negative test. I'm seeing a doctor tomorrow because something HAS to be wrong with this cycle, even if I'm not pregnant. I know my body well and that bleeding was way too short, light, and early to have been my period. I also know when I ovulated, my period should have have been right on time, not early. ):

Well I hope everything works out! You'll have to let us know what is up!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Kalon I hope everything is okay. 

Well we may be trying earlier...my hubby's cousin just found out she is having a boy (4th child) and she will be trying when we are trying in January of 2014...I do not want to be pregnant the same time as her. She is a witch, I don't get along with her at all.


----------



## luvmyfam

Oceania, if you look on the first post in this thread, you can see who is TTC # 1. 

KalonKiki, how many DPO are you?

Kitteykat, don't let what other people are doing effect your family. What is important is your family alone and what is best for you guys!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Yeah I just talked to Hubby about it, and he told me the same thing. We just have to do what's best for our family. We will be trying January of 2014...as planned. We are just using condoms I am not on birth control, it's messed up my system so bad. 

I have our "late" honeymoon to look forward to :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Honestly, I've pretty much just accepted that maybe my luteal phase changed or I had a weird AF. I would probably have had a positive test by now, so I'm just shrugging it off and moving on to my next cycle. I just hope I can get my cycles figured out on my next one. The good news is that DF is very understanding and supportive and says that he may even want to move our TTC date up a little. Maybe in the next two or three cycles (although I still might want to wait until at least May to start trying anyway). <3


----------



## Eline

A big hug to you KalonKiki! I hope you get good news soon!

At the moment my hormones are driving me crazy. AF is in town and I could cry all day long without any effort. Even for the stupidest things. Almost every show on tv makes me cry, but also little things at work, even when there are clients around. It seems to get worse with getting older. Do others get this emotional too with AF?


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Yeah I definitely get very emotional :) I have mine for the 2nd time this month it sucks...my hormones are all out of whack...birth control pills made it out of whack so I am not taking them anymore. We will just be using condoms and being careful..well sometimes we are going to be careful ;) 

I was watching this movie yesterday...and it was so sad. It was about a 2 year old having Leukemia...and it goes through all the ups and downs of it. It was so sad and refreshing (in a way). Knowing how grateful I have it, and how I need to cherish every single moment I have. 

I on the other hand, I am feeling a lot better than I have been. Now it is just a stuffy nose..and little man slept better last night...I stayed overnight at my parents house...Gavin gets his 4 month shots tomorrow and Hubby is staying home tomorrow since he is sick now with the cold..it is definitely going around :(


----------



## KalonKiki

KitteyKat: It's definitely going around. Colin has been sick all Thanksgiving weekend and I guess he felt well enough to go to work today. I'm surprised that I don't have it to be honest. It used to be that when I lived with my family, I'd get sick almost immediately if someone else in my house was sick. I never seem to get sick when DF is though.

Eline: I get soooo emotional, but I'm a generally emotion driven person though. Or I guess you could call me moody, haha. I'm so thankful that DF puts up with my eccentric emotions very gracefully. He's a wonderful man and I can't imagine my life without him.


----------



## luvmyfam

I definitely have been crazy emotional and its almost all the time. I think its the Mirena. I cry sometimes for absolutely no reason! It makes me feel crazy!

My youngest is one today! He is such a happy, curious, silly little guy! I am so incredibly blessed with my 2 boys! Love love love them so much!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I've been super emotional lately. Crying all the time and don't even know why i'm crying. My mom said it could be my medication.. i think it's just PMS. LOL


----------



## KalonKiki

Happy birthday to little Jacob! One year is such a milestone. Colin and I are excited to eventually experience all of those milestones ourselves. :)


----------



## aimee-lou

Happy birthday Jacob! Edward was 6 months old yesterday. He's grown up so much in this short time, I can only imagine what he'll be like at 1. Earl was walking and everything before his 1st birthday - scary to think I'll have a toddler instead of a baby soon. :wacko:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Happy Birthday Jacob. :) 

I can't believe my little man is already 4 months old. :( He gets his shots today, and we will get to see if he is teething or not. I believe he is...he has all the signs, but who knows. Lol. Time is sure flying. It's hard to think he could be crawling by next month. The doctor said at his 2 month appointment, he is very advanced in his development. He rolled over for her about 6 times..when she was checking him out the last time. It's crazy!!! 

He is such a flirt too...we have the best pediatrician in the world, she is so wonderful with him, and she does such a great job. Especially when she circumsized him, he didn't even cry when she did it...she was very gentle.


----------



## aimee-lou

KitteyKat - how do you find out if they're teething? :shrug: Surely the only way is when teeth start to show lol Sorry if that's a dumb question lol.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Yeah I see his teeth coming in, but when we took him to this other pediatrician last week (when he was sick, and this is was not his normal doctor)...she had said he wasn't teething at all. 

The doctor thought he was too young, she said they don't start teething until 7 months. So she didn't even check him

I see white on his gums, he's been drooling like crazy, and he puts everything in his mouth. His regular doctor checks everything and looks in his mouth too. Not just tells us that he is too young.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm sorry KitteyKat, it seems like everyone on here has been getting crappy doctors lately. It makes me wonder if standards for doctors have gone down the drain these days. Especially in America, the land of "we don't give a crap about your health, we just want money". =/


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

KalonKiki said:


> I'm sorry KitteyKat, it seems like everyone on here has been getting crappy doctors lately. It makes me wonder if standards for doctors have gone down the drain these days. Especially in America, the land of "we don't give a crap about your health, we just want money". =/

AMEN! I agree so much. I fought and fought with my doctors when I knew I had undiagnosed celiac disease. They told me it was rare and i didn't have enough symptoms. I demanded the blood work and they called and said my antibody levels were through the roof..

Now i'm battling what I'm PRETTY sure to be a thyroid problem. All of the women in my family have hypothyroid and my doctors won't really address it. I read and heard several people to do temping. More than 7 days of temps under 97.8-98.2 are indicative of hypothyroid. I took my temp yesterday morning and it was 96.6. UGH!


----------



## aimee-lou

I'm not sure how it works in america (sounds very confusing to me) but the NHS do blood tests for thyroid as a par for the course in women over 25 as it's a condition suffered by over 10% of the female population in some way (any form of thyroid condition that is). I have hypothyroid, as does my Mum, her sister, her mother, her mother before that....etc etc etc. It was kind of when not if with me lol. I would be asking for blood tests for T4 and TSH, asap if you're worried. Thyroid conditions can manifest themselves in all sorts of ways, so make a really detailed list of what you think is linked. For me it was: temperature fluctuations(continuously cold), funny taste in my mouth, hair falling out like crazy, skin really dry, nails really brittle, really low feeling (am actually now on anti-d's aswell as levothyroxine). I recognised a lot of it from my Mum and her experiences so I went to the Drs and within 3 days I'd got my results and some new medication. 

As for teething - babies can be born with teeth already through. That's a really weird thing for a Dr to say. Both my boys started at 3 months. Earl didn't get any teeth until 8 months, and Eddy is yet to get any pearly whites.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Well just got back from the doctor. Gavin is doing really good. :) He is a very petite individual but is very healthy. :) She mentioned we can start him on baby cereal but we do not know if we want to do that yet. 

She did say his two bottom teeth were inflammed, so it will take about 2 months for them to come in. And he will be an early crawler...like in a month or so. I just hope he isn't like his daddy, and just start walking....Gavin is 24 inches long, and he weighs 12 pounds, 5 oz.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

aimee-lou said:


> I'm not sure how it works in america (sounds very confusing to me) but the NHS do blood tests for thyroid as a par for the course in women over 25 as it's a condition suffered by over 10% of the female population in some way (any form of thyroid condition that is). I have hypothyroid, as does my Mum, her sister, her mother, her mother before that....etc etc etc. It was kind of when not if with me lol. I would be asking for blood tests for T4 and TSH, asap if you're worried. Thyroid conditions can manifest themselves in all sorts of ways, so make a really detailed list of what you think is linked. For me it was: temperature fluctuations(continuously cold), funny taste in my mouth, hair falling out like crazy, skin really dry, nails really brittle, really low feeling (am actually now on anti-d's aswell as levothyroxine). I recognised a lot of it from my Mum and her experiences so I went to the Drs and within 3 days I'd got my results and some new medication.
> 
> As for teething - babies can be born with teeth already through. That's a really weird thing for a Dr to say. Both my boys started at 3 months. Earl didn't get any teeth until 8 months, and Eddy is yet to get any pearly whites.

I've had my TSH levels test twice! They keep saying that the levels are normal although i've read from several sources that the numbers in their ranges are WAY outdated. I need a REAL doctor that's going to take me seriously. My doctor is kind a quack, and still the best I can find. After I take my temps for 2 weeks i'm going back and insisting on a referral to someone who will look further into it. My temp at lunch today was 96.7 BRRRRR!!! No wonder i'm always cold!


----------



## aimee-lou

TSH	0.1-6.0 miu/L
free T4	10-25 pmol/L
total T3	1.0-2.5 nmol/L

These are the levels that the NHS deems as 'normal'. If you're pregnant, they want your TSH to be 2 or below. Obviously the extremes of the ranges are a cause for concern. Just for your comparison hun. I hope you get it sorted soon, it's horrid!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

aimee-lou said:


> TSH	0.1-6.0 miu/L
> free T4	10-25 pmol/L
> total T3	1.0-2.5 nmol/L
> 
> These are the levels that the NHS deems as 'normal'. If you're pregnant, they want your TSH to be 2 or below. Obviously the extremes of the ranges are a cause for concern. Just for your comparison hun. I hope you get it sorted soon, it's horrid!

The first time I had it tested my TSH was 4.5 and range ENDED at 5. and the second time I had it It was 2.0 same range. So yes, it's in the normal range but i still have all symptoms of hypo. It's so frustrating. Seeing that I already have ONE autoimmune disorder, I worry about Hashimoto's.


----------



## KalonKiki

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Happy Birthday Jacob. :)
> 
> I can't believe my little man is already 4 months old. :( He gets his shots today, and we will get to see if he is teething or not. I believe he is...he has all the signs, but who knows. Lol. Time is sure flying. It's hard to think he could be crawling by next month. The doctor said at his 2 month appointment, he is very advanced in his development. He rolled over for her about 6 times..when she was checking him out the last time. It's crazy!!!
> 
> He is such a flirt too...we have the best pediatrician in the world, she is so wonderful with him, and she does such a great job. Especially when she circumsized him, he didn't even cry when she did it...she was very gentle.

I laughed at Colin when he didn't realize that he was circumcised. He actually had no idea what circumcision was, which really surprised me. He thought that it was nothing more than a Jewish tradition of some kind and had no idea that men were born with a foreskin. He was seriously like "well I was never circumcised, why would we need to get our son circumcised?" and then I clued him in on what a circumcision was and why he was indeed circumcised. I found it absolutely hilarious and horribly ironic that as intelligent as my dear future hubby is (his IQ is about 220), he had no idea what something so common sense as a circumcision was. XD


----------



## KitteyKat2010

That is very funny Kalonkiki. I hear it is alot more harder to keep clean when they are not circumsized...it's way more easier that he is. :)


----------



## KalonKiki

That's what I've heard too. It just seems so much more simple and convenient to get your son circumcised. I've known men who were uncircumcised and most of them wish that they had been.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Yeah I do too. The pediatrican actually let us watch when she did it with Gavin...she was so great with him. 

It was an interesting experience, and it got me out of my hospital room. She did it 1 day after he was born.


----------



## Eline

I find it rather odd to read about circumcisions for baby's as here in Europe circumcision isn't customary at all. I've never been with a man who had a circumcision. I don't think being uncircumsized is unhygienic. If you can shower or wash yourself everyday, I don't see why a foreskin should be a problem. But I guess sometimes it might give problems. And it's probably just what you're used to.


----------



## luvmyfam

CantHrdlyWait said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> TSH	0.1-6.0 miu/L
> free T4	10-25 pmol/L
> total T3	1.0-2.5 nmol/L
> 
> These are the levels that the NHS deems as 'normal'. If you're pregnant, they want your TSH to be 2 or below. Obviously the extremes of the ranges are a cause for concern. Just for your comparison hun. I hope you get it sorted soon, it's horrid!
> 
> The first time I had it tested my TSH was 4.5 and range ENDED at 5. and the second time I had it It was 2.0 same range. So yes, it's in the normal range but i still have all symptoms of hypo. It's so frustrating. Seeing that I already have ONE autoimmune disorder, I worry about Hashimoto's.Click to expand...

I have hashimotos. I was diagnosed 6 years ago when I started losing clumps of hair, couldn't lose weight, slept all the time (like 14-16 hrs straight), and my pulse and blood pressure were low. My pulse was about 50, BP was 80/40. 

Anyways, you don't always have a high TSH in the beginning, so they can check for the antibodies that attack the thyroid in hasimotos, but the test is really expensive.

Hope you get it figured out soon!


----------



## luvmyfam

Kalonkiki that is HILARIOUS about your OH not knowing about circumcision!! Lol! 

Both my boys are circumsized. I can't imagine teaching a young boy how to keep it clean and trusting that they will keep up with that hygeine!

Thank-you so much everyone for the happy birthday wishes for Jacob :)!


----------



## aimee-lou

Hmmm - I had hyper before having hypo so not sure about the hashimoto's side of things, but I would definitely see if you can find an endocrinology specialist to speak to about it if you've got all the symptoms.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Just curious... i was looking at my period tracking app today and it says i'm OUT of my fertile window. Today is CD15. Today is when I started getting EWCM. Is my app off, or is it possible to get EWCM after ovulating, but not before? I'm just trying to learn my body a little bit for practice! LOL


----------



## Poppiebug

LOL, that's a bit funny about your OH not knowing about circumcision Kalon. It's a pretty hot topic (at least here in OZ) about it. My DH isn't and has never had any trouble keeping clean etc and therefore our son isn't done either. It doesn't seem to be common practice here and since having him, there was no mention of it by any Dr we saw, but I know you can opt to have it done as a good friend had her boy done last year. I guess it's just a personal decision for the parents. 

Canthrdlywait - my mum has hashimotos and had pretty much the same symptoms as luvmyfam described. She's also developed atrial fibrilation as well. Everything is managed well for her and has been for 20+ years. 

I hope everyone else is well. Its starting to really heat up for the summer here. Yesterday was 39 degrees (102 f)!!


----------



## luvmyfam

Wow poppiebug its "starting" to heat up and its 102 degrees! I think the hottest it was here in Ohio this past summer was 108. Is it humid there, or more of a dry heat?


----------



## luvmyfam

Canthrdlywait, EWCM is the most fertile CM. Sometimes you can mistake seminal fluid for EWCM, but if you know you usually ovulate aroud this time, this is prob your most fertile time. After ovulation, your cm begins to dry up.


----------



## Poppiebug

luvmyfam said:


> Wow poppiebug its "starting" to heat up and its 102 degrees! I think the hottest it was here in Ohio this past summer was 108. Is it humid there, or more of a dry heat?

Where I live in Melbourne, it's generally a dry heat, which is sooooo much better than humidity in my books. Luckily it's not that hot everyday in the summer. It was just a very hot day for November - hottest on record for awhile anyway. it was our first very hot day coming into the summer. 

It can get as hot as 45 celcius (113f) in summer which luckily doesn't happen too often. Last time it did we had very awful and tragic bush fires. Generally though the average temp in summer is about 25-30c (77-86f). Inside my house right now its about 24c (75f).


----------



## angiepie

Lol poppie it was 40 in Syd today and again tomorrow. It suuuucks. Too hot to even go to the beach. I heard it was 45 in Melb yesterday. Lame.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

luvmyfam said:


> Canthrdlywait, EWCM is the most fertile CM. Sometimes you can mistake seminal fluid for EWCM, but if you know you usually ovulate aroud this time, this is prob your most fertile time. After ovulation, your cm begins to dry up.

Yeah.. I think my app is a little off! LOL


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Well I would take any heat these days :) it was 20 degrees today. BRRRRRR I didn't even go outside. I love being a SAHM, I sit in my sweatpants all day long :) 

Little man is doing good since his shots, but he has not been sleeping very good. I have not changed his routine at all, it's been crazy. I tried putting him in his crib about 15 times last night and no hope :( He lays there and screams...I even tried letting him cry it out...he finally fell asleep for about 10 minutes...I got to sleep 10 minutes in my bed!!


----------



## MamaByrd

Arizona's still 80 degrees! I've never had a white Christmas and I want one!

Has anyone thought to wonderful names for future LO's? I'd love to hear them :flower:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

We've been pretty warm here in Maryland it's been in the 50's and sometimes 60's! Pretty good for november!


----------



## luvmyfam

Mamabyrd, we don't usually get a white Christmas here either. It doesn't usually start snowing until January. 

Poppiebug, I totally agree about the humidity! It makes it so much worse!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I would hate not having snow for Christmas, that would be crazy. In Wisconsin, we always get cold wintry snow :) 

The only thing I ask for is..on Christmas Eve we don't get a huge blizzard (we have to drive to hubby's aunts house about an hour in a half away) luckily, it's all highway :) 

For our future baby names we have 

Girl: Sophia Ann
Boy: Isaiah or Jameson


----------



## MamaByrd

KitteyKat2010 said:


> I would hate not having snow for Christmas, that would be crazy. In Wisconsin, we always get cold wintry snow :)
> 
> The only thing I ask for is..on Christmas Eve we don't get a huge blizzard (we have to drive to hubby's aunts house about an hour in a half away) luckily, it's all highway :)
> 
> For our future baby names we have
> 
> Girl: Sophia Ann
> Boy: Isaiah or Jameson

Sophia is a beautiful name. I've always liked the name Isaiah.. DH, not so much :shrug:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Yeah I love the name Sophia :) we had that name picked if our 1st was a girl, but turned out he was a boy!! <3 Dh really doesn't care what we choose, as long as it's not a common name. That's why we chose Gavin..there are no Gavin's in either of our families...and Isaiah is not a common one amongst our families...so that will be our next boys name. 

Dh wants his "little princess" so we shall see. Which, I think every boyfriend/husband wants him princess :)


----------



## MamaByrd

My little brother's name is Gavin. I picked it out :hugs:

My DH wants his own baseball team.............. so we'll see about having a girl :haha:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I really like Noah Michael or Nathaniel for a boy and Fiona or Lillian (Lily) for a girl!


----------



## MamaByrd

CantHrdlyWait said:


> I really like Noah Michael or Nathaniel for a boy and Fiona or Lillian (Lily) for a girl!

DH and I decided on Noah too! Noah James :flower: I like it because my DH reminds me of Noah from The Notebook :winkwink:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

MamaByrd said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> I really like Noah Michael or Nathaniel for a boy and Fiona or Lillian (Lily) for a girl!
> 
> DH and I decided on Noah too! Noah James :flower: I like it because my DH reminds me of Noah from The Notebook :winkwink:Click to expand...

great book! and movie! I really like Noah.. and I like Owen too! I want all boys so hopefully I get both!


----------



## KalonKiki

CantHrdlyWait said:


> I really like Noah Michael or Nathaniel for a boy and Fiona or Lillian (Lily) for a girl!

I have a sister named Lily. She was named after Princess Lily from "Legend". :D

Congrats on your happy surprise #3, AimeeLou!

Colin gave me a cold, so I've been sick the past couple of days. ):


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Congrats Aimeelou :) that is so exciting. 

I think we are going to see what happens soon :) I am not on any birth control..and hubby hates condoms...so we made an agreement. 

We can have sex 5 days out of each cycle...that we don't use a condom. The rest of the times we do. So if it's meant to be it will happen. But we will really actively start trying in 2014, so I hope I can still be here :) 

So I am on to a new cycle..so we shall see ;)


----------



## luvmyfam

Congratulations AimeeLou!!! :)! Keep in touch!


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks ladies. I wasn't quite sure what to write :blush:

It's all been confirmed so i'll be a mummy to 3 by August.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

aimee-lou said:


> Thanks ladies. I wasn't quite sure what to write :blush:
> 
> It's all been confirmed so i'll be a mummy to 3 by August.

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

That's so exciting that you are going to be a Mommy again :) I hope after the "oopsie" we had today, I am not far behind!! <3


----------



## KalonKiki

Colin and I have been pretty risky this cycle. If the last bleeding I had really was my period then I'm not sure how long my cycles are now or when I ovulate or when my period is due for this cycle. We figured that if I don't have my next period by Christmas then we should just test. :blush:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Yeah since my periods are very irregular, we won't be testing until I miss my whole period for a month. If I don't get it by January 1st, that is when I will be taking it, but I am debating it, because I won't be able to tell hubby until the 2nd of January. 

My mother in law is coming to stay with us from December 28th to January 2nd. And she is crazy lol and not a very good grandma to little Gavin, and not a very good mother in law to me!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm so glad that all of our in-laws get along with us and each other. It must be hard to have in-laws that you don't get along with. ):


----------



## KitteyKat2010

His mom gets along great with Kyle. But ever since his Mom called me a bad Mom when she was down here, I haven't talked to her since. She lives 5 hours away, she's crazy. Even Kyle thinks she is crazy...so we don't talk/call her very much.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Wish an "oopsie" was even possible for me! OH makes sure that's NOT a possibilty. LOL


----------



## KalonKiki

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Wish an "oopsie" was even possible for me! OH makes sure that's NOT a possibilty. LOL

I think OH secretly wants to have an oopsie. <3
He tries to sound serious about being careful this cycle since we don't know when I'm ovulating or when my period is due this month because of that early bleeding that I had on November 19th (period was due November 22nd and I O'd between November 6th-8th according to OPKs), but then when we have sex, he's very risky and certainly does not pull out. :blush:


----------



## angiepie

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Wish an "oopsie" was even possible for me! OH makes sure that's NOT a possibilty. LOL

Same here. We would love to have one but are both too sensible to have an accidental pregnancy when we know we have our date for a good reason. I sympathise; it's extremely frustrating having to watch other people be careless and get pregnant by accident. Especially as we're 2014 waiters!!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Hubby doesn't really mind if we get pregnant again, but we aren't really doing anything about it. If it's meant to be for us it will happen. :) If not, oh well....2014 here we come then!!!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I honestly think we are not being careless about it, or having an "accidental" pregnancy.

If both of you don't mind having a baby...then why not. 

I would love to wait for a while, but I know I would love a baby no matter what to. God is the only one who has a say in all this, especially when it took us a year in a half to concieve. I don't want to risk any of those chances again. 

We will for sure be trying in 2014 sometime, but if it happens sooner. I guess that is just another blessing and miracle from God. :) :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Well, my parents are paying for the castle that Colin and I are getting married in and they are paying for my dress. Also, the lady at Pythian gave us the Friday rate to change our wedding date to Saturday because she has a ghost event that she wanted to do on our original wedding date. :happydance:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Yay congrats Kalon :) my parents paid for the "reception hall" for our wedding, and it was absolutely beautiful. I didn't know what our reception looked like until we arrived...married!!! 

My parents knew the lady who owned the "reception hall" so she made it extra special for us...she has known me since I was a baby!! And now she knows our baby.


----------



## KalonKiki

That's awesome! We're having both our ceremony and reception at Pythian. My parents are paying for the whole venue. They are also paying for my dress, and I found the perfect one! I'm going to try it on today. :happydance:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Yay...I loved trying on dresses for my wedding. I had to wear a pillow underneath my dress though, so I knew (somewhat) on how I would look when I walked down the aisle :) :) 

How are you feeling these days Kalon?


----------



## KalonKiki

Well, a little nervous to be honest. I'll feel a lot better when I know what my cycles are like again. Other than that though I'm over the moon with wedding joy. :D


----------



## luvmyfam

That is so exciting Kalon!! Saturday wedding at Friday prices... cant beat that!! I remember the excitement of getting married, and my wedding day was one of my best days ever :). Have fun trying on your dress :flow:!!


----------



## luvmyfam

I am getting so excited for Christmas with my 2 boys :xmas23:!! Gabe is getting so excited, which makes me excited because I think this is going to be the first year that he REALLY get's it :xmas8:!! I am pretty much done shopping for the boys, but I have NO idea what to get the hubby :shrug:!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Kalon I remember how excited I was for my wedding...I danced the night away even though I was pregnant, I surprisingly lasted until about 1 am Sunday morning. Weddings are great, and I love weddings. 

Luvmyfam..I have no idea what to get my hubby either. He is in to video games (a little)...so I got him a video game, and that's about it.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm certainly excited! Everything just seems to be falling into place easily and perfectly and I couldn't be happier.

I'm pretty stuck on what to get Colin for Christmas. We have a joint bank account, so it's hard to buy presents sneakily. :shrug:


----------



## luvmyfam

DH and I went to my work Christmas party the other night. My mom had the boys. It was really nice getting out for some fun adult only fun!


----------



## KalonKiki

Colin got my ring today! It had to be re-sized though, so I still won't know when he actually "properly" proposes with it. :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## JoyArtist

Hi all,

I am newish to this forum posting stuff, but ever since an oopsie that ended in miscarriage this summer I have been wanting a baby so badly! I tried to get an iud on Oct. 31st, but after 40 min of horrible pain and 2 doctors trying to get it in they couldn't do it. Then last month I missed my period and had preggo signs and got excited again... then my period came this month and I was devastated again... my future husband wants to wait until he finishes his residency, but his mom thinks we should start 9 months before he graduates. I want to start now but I think I can convince him to start trying in April of 2014. We will be married by then and if I have a date in mind I think I can tolerate the wait. It is amazing that you all are supporting each other here along the way. Can I join?

A little about myself; I am 30 and about to graduate from a master's program in May 2013


----------



## luvmyfam

Yay Kalon!! So exciting :)!

Welcome joyArtist :wave:!


----------



## JoyArtist

To catch up on the convo, we already have a boy name picked out and we have no idea for a girl because his sister stole the name he was going to use.
Boy - Miles
Girl - He liked Mia, but that is now his niece. I like Aravis Pearl, but he doesn't like Aravis

Thanks for the welcome, Luvmyfam!


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome, Joyartist! Make yourself at home here. :flower:


----------



## MasT

Add me,


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome MasT :wave:! A little about yourself? Are you WTT # 1?


----------



## luvmyfam

Well... after much research, thought and discussion with DH, I am getting my Mirena removed. I am completely not myself and feel that I owe it to my boys and my husband to try and get my self and my life back. I have an appointment on the 19th to get it taken out. I know that we will have to use condoms again and hopefully I can really get to know my body and eventually use NFP. Just asking for thoughts and/or prayers girls....anything positive you can throw my way, that I can return to my old happy self.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

hey ladies! How is everyone doing? I was just laughing at myself because I keep getting these strange pains/twinges in my lower back and on mostly my left side. I keep thinking that "MAYBE" it could be pregnancy somehow, and it's not even really possible! Have you noticed that you tend to make up symptoms for pg even though you know theres a 99% chance it's not possible? LOL I crack my self up!!!:blush::nope:


----------



## KalonKiki

luvmyfam said:


> Well... after much research, thought and discussion with DH, I am getting my Mirena removed. I am completely not myself and feel that I owe it to my boys and my husband to try and get my self and my life back. I have an appointment on the 19th to get it taken out. I know that we will have to use condoms again and hopefully I can really get to know my body and eventually use NFP. Just asking for thoughts and/or prayers girls....anything positive you can throw my way, that I can return to my old happy self.

Good luck honey! You've gotta do what you've gotta do. Some types of hormonal (or all types if you're like me) BC just don't set right with some women. Follow your heart and do what your instincts tell you to. We all care about you and are here for support any time that you need it. :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

CantHrdlyWait said:


> hey ladies! How is everyone doing? I was just laughing at myself because I keep getting these strange pains/twinges in my lower back and on mostly my left side. I keep thinking that "MAYBE" it could be pregnancy somehow, and it's not even really possible! Have you noticed that you tend to make up symptoms for pg even though you know theres a 99% chance it's not possible? LOL I crack my self up!!!:blush::nope:

I actually find myself doing the opposite these days. It's very possible that I could be pregnant, but instead I try to think of everything else it possibly could be instead of a baby. If I get a :bfp: for Christmas, I might faint..and cry..and then laugh hysterically like a crazy person all in that order before finally calling a doctor. Haha. :dohh:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

KalonKiki said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies! How is everyone doing? I was just laughing at myself because I keep getting these strange pains/twinges in my lower back and on mostly my left side. I keep thinking that "MAYBE" it could be pregnancy somehow, and it's not even really possible! Have you noticed that you tend to make up symptoms for pg even though you know theres a 99% chance it's not possible? LOL I crack my self up!!!:blush::nope:
> 
> I actually find myself doing the opposite these days. It's very possible that I could be pregnant, but instead I try to think of everything else it possibly could be instead of a baby. If I get a :bfp: for Christmas, I might faint..and cry..and then laugh hysterically like a crazy person all in that order before finally calling a doctor. Haha. :dohh:Click to expand...

LOL. Well a christmas BFP would be amazing! :happydance:
AF is due tomorrow, so I guess that's what these strange back pains are. I've never had them before so it's strange to me. I feel slightly crampy, so i'm 100% sure I'm not pg. Just wishful thinking! :wacko:


----------



## KalonKiki

Oh no, a Christmas :bfp: would be horrifying right now! I'd have the baby right before my wedding. A June :bfp: is very doable though. :winkwink:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

KalonKiki said:


> Oh no, a Christmas :bfp: would be horrifying right now! I'd have the baby right before my wedding. A June :bfp: is very doable though. :winkwink:

oh yes!!! very true!! :flower:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Wow I haven't been on this thread for a while. 

Just to update everyone:

Hubby and I have decided to Not Try but not Prevent. :) :) We really would like them close together...so we shall see what happens, after this next period!! 

No more birth control for me (it just really messed up my cycle) I had 2 periods last month, so I told hubby "no more pills" lol!!! And he agreed, he said taking birth control pills made me crazy and he missed the old me. 

The whatever happens, happens girl :) so ladies wish me luck. I will probably still post in this thread as we are actively going to still try in 2014, I hope that's still okay with everyone, if not I completely understand.


----------



## luvmyfam

Thanks so much Kalon! It has been a rough few months for me. I actully downloaded the prescriptive information sheet last night for Mirena (the one for the prescribing physician to read). The information sheet for the patient says nothing about mood disturbances being a side effect, but the one for the doctors does! And there are so many women posting online who are going through or went through the exact same things as me. There are even lots os support threads. 

So when I talked to the nurse at my doctors office today to tell her my side effects, she said that the hormones in Mirena are localized to the uterus. I said that can't honestly be, or why would the side effects include high blood pressure, stroke, and the possibility of breast cancer. That is obviously showing that the hormones are systemic. She said well, time will tell...if your symptoms don't go away its probably something else. I said "yep, time will tell".

If my symptoms do go away after I go through the supposed "mirena crash", I will be calling the FDA and reporting my side effects.


----------



## JoyArtist

luvmyfam said:


> Well... after much research, thought and discussion with DH, I am getting my Mirena removed. I am completely not myself and feel that I owe it to my boys and my husband to try and get my self and my life back. I have an appointment on the 19th to get it taken out. I know that we will have to use condoms again and hopefully I can really get to know my body and eventually use NFP. Just asking for thoughts and/or prayers girls....anything positive you can throw my way, that I can return to my old happy self.

Are the hormones in it affecting you?
I tried to get one on halloween and after 40 min, a shot of lidocaine in my cervix and two doctor's trying to get past the inner 'door' of my cervix they gave up. That was the most excruciating pain I ever felt and I can't willingly go back for a second try.... it looks like it is a good thing it didn't go in though. Good luck!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

luvmyfam said:


> Thanks so much Kalon! It has been a rough few months for me. I actully downloaded the prescriptive information sheet last night for Mirena (the one for the prescribing physician to read). The information sheet for the patient says nothing about mood disturbances being a side effect, but the one for the doctors does! And there are so many women posting online who are going through or went through the exact same things as me. There are even lots os support threads.
> 
> So when I talked to the nurse at my doctors office today to tell her my side effects, she said that the hormones in Mirena are localized to the uterus. I said that can't honestly be, or why would the side effects include high blood pressure, stroke, and the possibility of breast cancer. That is obviously showing that the hormones are systemic. She said well, time will tell...if your symptoms don't go away its probably something else. I said "yep, time will tell".
> 
> If my symptoms do go away after I go through the supposed "mirena crash", I will be calling the FDA and reporting my side effects.

I feel the same way about the depo provera. My gyno at the time told me there were no side effects. There definitely were. Terrible ones at that. If I have problems TTC, I'll be reporting to the FDA as well. I should report to them anyway stating that it can take longer than a year after getting off of it seeing as I didn't get my normal periods back until two years of being off of it.


----------



## luvmyfam

Joy, yes- the hormones are really affecting me. I have been having terrible anxiety, mood swings and irritability, headaches (several times a week, when I have never had problems with headaches), brain fog, complete loss of libido (don't even want DH to touch me most of the time), bloated all the time, insomnia ect ect. I mean, I feel like I'm going crazy... until I go online and search mirena side effects or mirena and anxiety, and read tons of posts that sound like I could have written it! The crazy part is, I had issues when they were trying to insert it too and finally got it on my 3rd appointment... should have taken that as a sign!

Kalon, I have heard so many terrible things about depo. I can't believe its still on the market!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

i'm so excited today ladies!! right now my OH currently commutes over an hour and a half ONE way to work in Baltimore, MD. He's been looking for a job closer to home, and expressed that he didn't want to TTC until he lived closer incase anything ever happened while I was PG. Well today he got a call and has an interview with our city department for a job! maybe this means we could start TTC sooner if he gets the job!!! FX!!!


----------



## JoyArtist

luvmyfam said:


> Joy, yes- the hormones are really affecting me. I have been having terrible anxiety, mood swings and irritability, headaches (several times a week, when I have never had problems with headaches), brain fog, complete loss of libido (don't even want DH to touch me most of the time), bloated all the time, insomnia ect ect. I mean, I feel like I'm going crazy... until I go online and search mirena side effects or mirena and anxiety, and read tons of posts that sound like I could have written it! The crazy part is, I had issues when they were trying to insert it too and finally got it on my 3rd appointment... should have taken that as a sign!
> 
> Kalon, I have heard so many terrible things about depo. I can't believe its still on the market!

Ooof! Thanks for the heads up! Damn hormones! You must be a strong women to go back 3 times!!!!! There is just noooo way! So you may have said it before, but what are you going to use for birth control now? I am going to the doctor on the 19th to talk about this. Every time I research to find something that would be good for me I get emotional and frustrated!


----------



## luvmyfam

Well, no hormonal birth control has ever worked well for me, and there is no way I would consider paragaurd. We decided to go back to using condoms until my cycle regulates and then we are hoping to use natural family planning and might buy a fertility monitor. 

Hope your hubby gets the job! FX!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I was on BC for 10 years. It got a point where it ALL made me horribly sick so I stopped taking it. I would never go back at this point.


----------



## angiepie

My DF got the first full time job he interviewed for and he starts in the beginning of Feb! TTC train full steam ahead!

Also we are going on an outback roadtrip after xmas til Jan and we will celebrate less than a year to TTC on New Years Day in the middle of the desert. :haha: I bought a board book copy of On the Day You Were Born and wrapped that for us to open on one year to go. We will read it to our LO on the day they are born. :)


----------



## KalonKiki

JoyArtist said:


> Ooof! Thanks for the heads up! Damn hormones! You must be a strong women to go back 3 times!!!!! There is just noooo way! So you may have said it before, but what are you going to use for birth control now? I am going to the doctor on the 19th to talk about this. Every time I research to find something that would be good for me I get emotional and frustrated!

My plan is the same as luvmyfam, only I'm not on hormonal BC of any kind right now and DF hates condoms. I told him that if he didn't wear them then he can't complain if we end up with a surprise baby. XD
I do keep track of my ovulation though and so far that has appeared to work. This month it may not have though because I had a weird period and a 28 day cycle when I normally have a 30-31 day cycle last month, so I have no idea when I actually O'd this month because I don't know if my cycles are now 28 days or still 30-31 days. :dohh:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Hopefully everything works out Ok this cycle Kiki!


----------



## xLeeBeex

Hey Ladies, it's been a while since i've been in here.....

I don't think i'll be joining you all in 2014.....

I screwed things up with the OH, we've worked it out though and have said that we're gonna focus on us and do some fun things together, plus, we haven't started saving for a house yet as we just don't have enough spare cash. That's one of the stipulations unfortunately. He won't even consider, or talk about TTC until we own our own place.

The saving will begin in the middle of next year. So we're not gonna know how much we can save until we know whats going on with my job, whether i'll be getting a promotion or not (which i'll find out in July). So I can't even try and work things out to give myself a rough date....

:(


----------



## KalonKiki

Good luck Lee honey. You're always welcome to come here for support, even if you don't end up TTC in 2014. :hugs:


----------



## Shineystar

Wow I can't believe there's a group for this already! I'm just saying that as I know it will be here so quickly, time goes in too fast.

We always wanted ours to be 2 yrs apart so as I fell pregnant jan 2012 we are going to try again jan 2014. 

My LO is 8wks old today and it has gone in far too quick already! Roll on no2! 

Gd luck ladies xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi everyone! I've missed so much goings on in here. 

I hope everyone is well?? 

Looking forward to going back home to my parents and my brother's place for Fletcher's 1st Christmas. 

This time next year I can't believe we'll be almost TTC!! :)


----------



## luvmyfam

Angiepie, that is so sweet about the book! That will be so fun and exciting with the two of you on a roadtrip together! :flower:


----------



## junemomma09

Hi ladies! Wow it's been forever since I've popped over. Just wanted to update you all and see how you've been.
I've had three ultrasounds so far: the first at 7+0 weeks to date the pregnancy, the second at 9+0 weeks because I started spotting and having a lot of cramping, they found a subchorionic hematoma and baby with HR 152 then the third at 9+3 weeks subchorionic hematoma reduced in size and a HR 172! Baby is doing wonderful! I had a bout of hyperemesis gravidarum but it's being controlled now thankfully, with around the clock meds. Was admitted at 8 weeks for 5 days with severe dehydration and imbalanced electrolytes. Whew! I believe that's it!
Anyways, that's my little update. I hope you ladies have been well and if I don't talk to you beforehand, MERRY CHRISTMAS and happy new year!!!!


----------



## luvmyfam

LeeBee, hope things work out for the better. Feel free to come to us for support :hugs:!


Welcome Shineystar :wave:!


Nice hearing from you Junemomma!! Have a Merry Christmas :)!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Well I just wanted to pop in and see how everyone is doing. I just got my period last night...so we are just waiting to ovulate now :) my average cycle is 28 days now..so we shall see. 

I can't believe we are TTC already. Hope everyone is well. Feel free to check out my journal.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Well tomorrow is CD30.. Never had a cycle longer than 30 days. I had one tiny bout of dark brown spotting/CM(?) tonight, but it was just one little spot. Nothing since. I'm sure the witch will show tomorrow!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Well tomorrow is CD30.. Never had a cycle longer than 30 days. I had one tiny bout of dark brown spotting/CM(?) tonight, but it was just one little spot. Nothing since. I'm sure the witch will show tomorrow!

Are you trying or just going with the flow?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

KitteyKat2010 said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> Well tomorrow is CD30.. Never had a cycle longer than 30 days. I had one tiny bout of dark brown spotting/CM(?) tonight, but it was just one little spot. Nothing since. I'm sure the witch will show tomorrow!
> 
> Are you trying or just going with the flow?Click to expand...

I wish we were trying! LOL. We BD right around the time I ovulated.. OH likes to wait awhile before putting the condom on nope:) so I guess it's POSSIBLE, but not probable that i'm pg. I'd love if I were, but I'm sure AF will be here :wacko:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Well you never know :) your not out until AF shows up!! Good luck to you.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Well you never know :) your not out until AF shows up!! Good luck to you.

Thanks! I'm always hoping, but it never happens. I can't wait until i'm actually trying. That's the sad part of WTT. I know the chances are almost 0% now, but I still get SO hopeful when AF is late.


----------



## luvmyfam

Hi Poppiebug :wave:! How have you been? I can't believe some of us will be getting ready to TTC this time next year! It seems so close! I won't be trying until July/Aug 2014 at the earliest.... seems like forever away:coffee:. But thats ok, Im ok to wait!

Can't believe Christmas is in 11 days :xmas23:!!


----------



## xLeeBeex

KalonKiki said:


> Good luck Lee honey. You're always welcome to come here for support, even if you don't end up TTC in 2014. :hugs:

Thank you, i'm sure i'll stop in here from time to time, you never know, I may win the lottery! (Or more realistically, things might change and we could manage some amazing saving next year lol).


----------



## luvmyfam

I am so heartbroken for the whole town of Newtown Connecticut. I just can't even begin to understand what they are going through. So tragic:cry:.


----------



## KalonKiki

I know, it's terrible. You have to be a very sick individual to believe that killing little kids is a good idea. ):


----------



## wtbmummy

Hi, can I please join you guys??? 
Im 24 and a newlywed. 
Wont be trying till at least next christmas just because of accomidation really. I need advice on how to control my broody emotions. They seem to have taken over my life :( so this thread seems like the place I should be :)


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome wtbmummy :wave:!!


----------



## luvmyfam

Well, I'm getting my Mirena removed tomorrow. A little nervous.:neutral:


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome to our little thread, wtbmummy! :flower:

Good luck, luvmyfam! :hugs:

Well, today is CD31 and the :witch: still hasn't showed up, so I'm testing again tomorrow morning. =/


----------



## luvmyfam

The Mirena is out! No problems coming out, it was done in a second. Weirdly enough I already feel a little lighter in my lower abdomen...not as much pressure? I really hope my mood starts to improve soon! My doctor said that another girl that was having mood issues had hers removed and noticed a difference very quickly!

She also said another good BC option for women who have side effects from the hormones is low loestrine. She said its half the dose of the old low dose.

But for now I'm going hormone free for a while to try and get myself back!

Good luck Kiki!!


----------



## KalonKiki

The way I see it is that I win no matter which result I get. If it's positive then I get to say "Yay, I'm going to be a mommy!" and if it's negative I get to say "Yay, I won't give birth two weeks before my wedding!". Lol


----------



## luvmyfam

LOL thats funny! Good luck either way!:haha:


----------



## KalonKiki

Ugh, I got a :bfn: but AF is still MIA. Frankly I'm pretty annoyed, I wish that either she would show up or I would get a :bfp: so that I would have my answer already. =/


----------



## wtbmummy

Hey guys, 
I had a chat with my DH today:winkwink: We started talking about goals, health and fitness, weight loss. All the things I/we need to do before we start TTC. 
In the chat I said how it's great having all these goals and doing all this research but I'm still in limbo not knowing when we will TTC. (Which has been my biggest problem not knowing) 
DH said that if we had a preliminary date so I could focus and to help keep my head in check that would be good (Although it could change, but he wont agree to something he thinks we wont do) So I told him I would quiet like a summer baby and he agreed and we have a TTC date!!!!! 
YAY:wohoo:
It's September 2013 I know it's not quite 2014 but I do hope you girls wont shun me for it :winkwink: I'm still going to need all the help I can get to get to that point.
Just put me in a good mood for the first time in ages and wanted to share :happydance:


----------



## luvmyfam

So exciting wtbmummy!! That will be here before you know it!


----------



## luvmyfam

Sorry Kiki :wacko:. Hope you can get your answer soon :hugs:! How are you feeling?


----------



## Buddysmum89

_Ohhh my god i am so excited  ...Had a discussion with the OH yesterday!!..He caught me looking at Seb's tiny baby pictures and asked me if i was getting broody again!, couldn't do anything but nod in agreement, he then proceeded to place his hands on my shoulder and say 'Give it another 2 years, maybe we'll have another'

And this coming from the man that said..No more kids..Ever!! ..So we're officially TTC in 2014..Very excited _


----------



## KalonKiki

luvmyfam: I feel fine. I don't feel pregnant or like I'm about to start my period. I'm just wondering what happened to my super sore boobs. I got so confused this cycle when I didn't get them because that's always the tell tale sign for me that I'm about to start my period. :hugs:

Congrats on the TTC dates and good talks with OH's, ladies! And don't worry wtbmummy, DF and I are also shooting for September to start trying (maybe even a few months sooner!). :winkwink:

Also, I made more wedding plans! I finally got most of the guest list figured out and created a wedding website (it's still under construction though). :D


----------



## luvmyfam

That is weird Kiki, but I guess all of us are bound to have an off cycle from time to time. I usually never get sore boobs, but that was my first pregnancy sign with DS 1.


----------



## luvmyfam

Congrats buddysmum89!


----------



## KalonKiki

I never used to get them either until I started getting my cycles back after the depo shot. Last month they were only sore for two days and my period came early. Maybe it's stress from the holidays? :wacko:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Well I am back for good now until 2014. My parents got us our tickets for our honeymoon for Janaury of 2014. We can maybe start trying in December, depending on where my cycle is then. 

I am very happy and positive. :) how is everyone's Christmas shopping/plans coming along?


----------



## sweetpea2

Hello! I'm waiting to try until jan 2014. I would love to try now but my OH says no. I understand why, we have a 15 month old, and to be honest i'd love as much time with him as possible, but I can't get over this broody feeling at the moment! 12.5 more months to go...


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome sweetpea2! :wave:

Well guys, my period still hasn't showed up and I *think* my test was negative this morning, so if AF doesn't show up on or before Christmas I'm going to see a doctor. =/


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome sweetpea2 :wave:! 

Kat, that's so exciting!

Kiki, hang in there! Hope you get an answer soon.


----------



## angiepie

Only 2 (and a bit) days til we leave for our road trip. :headspin: I'm having a really hard time with WTT lately and to top it off AF is being pretty much non existant, just spotting for some reason. It's tricking me into thinking I'm pregnant but I KNOW there's no way. :nope: Just can't wait to get away and for this year to be over. :cry:

I will be so far away from civilisation on this holiday that I won't have any service to go on facebook or BnB to get depressed, though, so hopefully that will help. And I'm sure 45 degree heat and battling snakes will provide a good distraction. :) Just so over seeing everyone else move ahead while I feel like I'm going nowhere or backwards...


----------



## KalonKiki

angiepie: Hang in there honey, your time will come soon enough and then all of those women will either be done having children or WTT for another and they'll be jealous of your bump and your new baby. :hugs:

Grr, I'm so tired of being able to clearly see the test strip outline but not being sure if it actually has any color. Stupid 88 cent Walmart tests. ):


----------



## JoyArtist

I am so happy! My bf proposed to me on the 13th! We are going to get married in May 2013 and start trying in Feb. 2014! I can't believe this is finally happening!!!


----------



## luvmyfam

Angie, it will be your turn before you know it...even if it seems so far away right now! We are here waiting with you!! I sometimes get down, thinking #3 won't ever happen for us...2014 is the earliest for us. We are here for support if you need us!

Joy CONGRATS!!! So exciting! Happy wedding planning :)!


----------



## luvmyfam

Oh... and Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## JoyArtist

luvmyfam said:


> Joy CONGRATS!!! So exciting! Happy wedding planning :)!

Thank you!!!
It is going to be really really simple and instead of registering I wish I could just ask for checks and say "the more you give us the sooner you get babies"!
I wouldn't do that, but it is funny!


----------



## loeylo

Hey, I hope you don't mind be joining you! I am desperate to have a baby, I have been pregnant twice since 2011 but miscarried both times, the pregnancies were unplanned as I am at uni, I graduate in June 2013 and then need to complete a pre-registration year before trying to get a full-time permanent job, ideally i would like to be due in July or August 2015 which means getting pregnant late 2014, so I guess I belong here! 
This Christmas has been really hard as I should be going into my third trimester just now, and I should also have a toddler. Instead, I spent Christmas with other family members kids. Watching my boyfriends niece (she is 3) snuggle into him and fall asleep was the cutest thing I have ever seen, it really upset me but was lovely at the same time =[ can't wait until Christmas 2015 when hopefully it will be his baby he is snuggling!


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats Angie! :hugs:

Well ladies, AF is officially at least a week late so I have a doctor's appointment for tomorrow. :thumbup:

How was everyone's Christmas? Mine was pretty great. We went to DF's parents' house. :D


----------



## babydino

Hi, we are getting married July 2014 and so will be TTC concieve sometime after then. We would love one right now but it's not practical, so keeping myself busy with wedding planning just now. Hope everyone had a good Christmas.


----------



## charlenej

Hello my name is charlene and i am waiting to have my tubal ligation reversed because of the following


I have had 4 lovely children and after the 4th i was sterilized, I was only 24 and not really given all the details and just jumped into it to start with i regreted this but soon i became happy with my 4 and realised i had no need for any more children. My husband is in the royal marines, we had a great life and a wonderful family, when this march after my husban had spent a year pretty much solidly away we left the 3 girls with their grandparents and i whisked my husband away for a long weekend to amsterdam for his 30th birthday, we were enjoying a nice weekend together when my entire life was turned upside down, we got a call from my father in law to say there had been a accident and Kaycee, Annabella, Lily0Mae and their nan had been hit by two motorbike travelling at 50mph, Lily-Mae and her Nan were in a really bad way and we had to get back from Amsterdam straight away, we rushed back to the hotel grabbed our passports and headed to the airport, we booked the next plane which thankfully they held for us to get on and stopped anyone els getting off before us when we landed in the UK.
We were met by police officers from southampton and rushed through customs and blue lighted to the hospital, we knew that Lily-Mae probably wasnt going to make it but nothing prepared us for seeing her 5 year old little body being kept alive by machines, we spent 7 hours with her before we were told that she was brain stem dead and they would keep her alive for as long as we wanted but she had gone, we left it a few more hours before we realised that we were keeping her alive for us and we should let her go for her. It was the hardest thing i have ever done and i doubt anything will ever come as close.
We miss Lily-Mae every second of every day and even more in august on her birthday and christmas we can never replace Lily-Mae but the loss of our baby has left a unfillable hole. we thought quite early on that we would like another child not to replace Lily-Mae or fill the void she has left behind but to bring new life and new joy. the NHS have said they will not do the reversal so i am looking at getting done privately in the new year, i hope that the fact i am only 30 and was sterilized just under 6 years ago would mean i would be successful.
All i can think of is my loss and need for another child so thought people on here could be of support while i wait and with a success rate of 50% im sure it wont be simple and hopefully i can help and support others on here too.
Many thanks
Charlene


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm so sorry about what happened to you, Charlene. :hugs:
No one should ever have to bury their child. I wish you the best of luck in your reversal and I hope that you can feel that joy and happiness once more.


----------



## rhdr9193..x

sorry i havent been around for a while. how is everyone? 
we got moved into the new house, got tonnes of problems with it so been constantly on at the estate agents to get it sorted. oliver is now crawling, cruising and nearly standing unaided. god how time flies. hope you all had a good christmas x


----------



## luvmyfam

Charlene, you have been through so much :(. I just can't imagine. We are definitely here for support if you need it! Welcome. 

Welcome babydino and lieylo :wave:!


----------



## KalonKiki

Well, looks like I'm getting a new doctor. The one I have now won't even humor the possibility of pregnancy for me, yet I am now on CD41, which makes AF at the very least 10 days late for me. ):


----------



## luvmyfam

Kalon, when I was TTC my second I had a crazy cycle that was really long. I just treated it as though I hadn't ovulated yet everyday. I had my LMP on Jan 7th that year and we had decided to start trying that month. When AF never showed, I kept testing, just to get negative tests:wacko:. By March I was really wondering what was going on and my doctor fit me in for an appointment on march 11th. I kept testing every few days and took a test on the 10th that was negative. I went in to my appointment thinking something was really wrong and I was frusterated:shrug:. The nurse asked when my LMP was, and I told her Jan 7th. She said "could you be pregnant" to which I answered no I took a test yesterday that was negative:nope:. She said well give us a little urine. Anyway... my doctor came in the room about 10 min later with a smile on her face, holding the test in her hand and said "good news!":bfp:. I was shocked. She had me come back 2 weeks later and dated me at 6 weeks. I had just ovulated very late. 

Hoping that your cycle is just a little crazy this month and that you will soon get your answer! Hang in there!:hugs:


----------



## magicteapot

Hello! My name is Hannah, I was here a while ago before my current bubah! We are waiting to sort out our finances before trying, and in the meantime have decided to get married next year (we are having 2 weddings! ahh!) and will be going to a festival in 2014, so straight afterwards we will be trying (if our finances are in order of course!). That is if my hormones can wait that long! I am super excited wheee! :D
Look forward to chatting to you all 
Much hugs xx


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome, Hannah! :wave: :flower:

Well luvmyfam, I think I got my answer. I got some light pink discharge on the toilet paper this morning, so I think AF is on her way. I can't help feeling a bit disappointed. I just want to be trying already. ):


----------



## luvmyfam

Sorry Kalon. It will be your turn before you know it!


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome Hannah :wave:!


----------



## Caite

Hi

I was going to read all the posts before posting then saw there were 56 pages of them (!) so admit I haven't. Charlene, I'm so sorry, that it just awful. Best of luck with the reversal.

I hope to start trying for a baby in summer 2014.

I read the first few pages and saw that there were a few nurses/student nurses. Until recently, I was working as a nurse but have gone back to uni and will graduate in 2014 (hence why I am waiting).

I am currently single - although I have been ready to be a mum for some time, I have never been in a relationship where I thought he had father/long term potential. I have therefore decided that, if I find a suitable man in the next 18 months or so, then great. If I don't, then I will do it on my own. I'll spend the next 18 months on my degree, hoping that there is a job at the end of it (I really, really hope so) and getting myself as fit and healthy as possible.


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome Caite :wave:! Sounds like you have a good plan! What are you going to school for now?


----------



## luvmyfam

How's everyones New Years? I'm ringing in the new year in the NICU with co-workers and the babies! They like to party too! Heres to a happy and healthy new year for all of us!! HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## Caite

Hi luvmyfam, didn't want to admit it here, but I'm now studying midwifery. I have a NICU/special care placement in the summer - I'm dreading it!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Hi ladies,

Can I join you :blush: :flower:


----------



## xLeeBeex

Hi Ladies, 

Just dropping in to wish you a very happy new year


----------



## Eline

Happy Newyear everyone! :happydance: I hope you all had a great time over the holidays.

Even though we still have quit a wait ahead of us, from now on, we can talk about 'next year' which sounds a whole lot better :winkwink:


----------



## luvmyfam

Caite- why are you dreading it? Just not your thing? It so exciting that you are going to school for midwifery!

Welcome Rainbowdrop :wave:! 

Hi again LeeBee, hope all is well with you!


----------



## luvmyfam

Happy New year Eline!


----------



## Onions

Hi, would I be ok to join the fun over here? Looking for people in the same boat as me to share my wait with as I think the OH is sick of me talking about it now!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Hi, welcome Onions...by the name I like your name!! I <3 onions. :) 

My husband is like that too, especially since I am one to go back and forth on wtt, but we have officially decided to TTC in January of 2014, and NTNP in December.


----------



## Onions

Thank you for the welcome! I kind of can't help talking about it, because as a couple we have never talked about kids, other than the mutual "we both want them" and so now knowing he is fine with talking about it (within reason) has me super excited.

To be honest its the first time in my life I have been with someone to the point of it being almost baby making time. I think my hormones just hit me hard and I told him I want a child NOW :haha: 

Its just nice that he agrees with me, not sure how I will deal with the wait though.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Well I completely understand. We have a handsome 5 month old, and I would love to just start trying again, because we don't know how long it's going to take. It took us a year in a half to conceive #1. :( 

Hubby told me the other day, he doesn't want one, then he tells me he does want one...so I don't know how long we are going to wait. I am not on any birth control or anything, we are just using condoms...so there may be nights where...something happens, and nothing is covered LOL. 

We are on the same page that we want another baby to say the least. :) at least we are on the same page about that one. :)


----------



## younglove

Hey all, may I join your thread too? 

I can't talk to DH since he wants to start trying now. I want to WTT because he has little job security and I make more than him but would prefer to work PT once LO arives since my job is stressful. I also can't talk to my best friend because she is having fertility issues so I don't think she would understand why we are waiting and I don't want to hurt her.

Our first baby (which we lost) was conceived when I had one moment of weakness and said we could start trying... I think I am doing the right thing by waiting but I am wondering how long I can continue waiting before I give in again lol. Hopefully you ladies can help me stay strong.


----------



## KalonKiki

Happy 2013, lovely ladies! Finally!

DF gave me my engagement ring for New Years. He wanted to start the year out "officially (ring and all)" engaged and to end the year with me as his bride. <3


----------



## Caite

luvmyfam - I'm just not used to patients that are tiny. I looked after adult patients before, I don't know how I will get used to looking after tiny little patients. Midwifery is something I have wanted to do since some time during my nurse training - I was so excited when I found out I had been accepted on the course. It's just really weaird being a student again and not being the one who knows what she is doing and telling other people what needs to be done.

Kalonkiki - congratulations, I'm so excited for you


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome Younglove and Onions :wave:!

Cait, it would be weird being the student again. I actually love the tiny ones and at work I am a "small baby" nurse. We work mostly with babies born 26 weeks gestation and under. Its so funny though because we are always saying "we don't do big people". They are just so completely different!

Kiki, yay!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Eline

Yay Kalonkiki! Congratulations. Are you gonna give us a glimpse of your ring? (not being curious at all :blush:)

Hi onions!


----------



## younglove

KalonKiki said:


> Happy 2013, lovely ladies! Finally!
> 
> DF gave me my engagement ring for New Years. He wanted to start the year out "officially (ring and all)" engaged and to end the year with me as his bride. <3

That is really exciting!! Congrats :happydance:


----------



## KalonKiki

Of course! Here it is. :)
I apologize for the poor picture quality and the fact that my hand looks all weird in the picture, but that's my ring! Haha

https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/0103132129_zpsc9d422a5.jpg


----------



## luvmyfam

Wow its gorgeous!


----------



## Eline

That's a lovely ring! I really like the blue stone. Your fiance did a great job choosing this one. :thumbup:


----------



## Caite

Your ring is beautiful


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Congrats Kalon..your ring is absolutely stunning and beautiful :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Actually I picked out my ring, but it had to be resized so he ended up getting to surprise me with when I actually received it. XD
I figured a sapphire was perfect because we're getting married in September. :D


----------



## luvmyfam

Well, It's 5:00 in the morning, and I woke up at 4:30 wide awake. I guess that's what I get for being a nightshifter!

Anyway, I was trying to get to sleep and my mind is wandering. It's hard to think about having another baby right now because it feels so far away, but I can't help but try and "plan" things in my head, and I can't help but daydream. 

Sometimes I feel guilty saying that I don't feel quite like our family is "complete". I have two amazing, sweet, healthy little guys:cloud9:! They are my world. But I can't help but want one more sibling for them. Family is incredibly important to me. I have a twin sister and an older brother, and I love having two siblings. We are so close. I want that for them! I want them to be close, and to be support for eachother. 

Ideally I would like to get preggo in Aug 2014 and I will be 31. I keep thinking about my age, as I was 25 when I conceived DS 1. I just get nervous about how my body will do with actually getting pregnant at that age, and how it will deal with pregnancy, and having a healthy baby. I also worry because I am a fraternal twin, and your chances of having multiples only goes up with age. 

Sorry for the early morning ramblings:blush:! I just can't help but think about all this stuff! I'm sure with the broodiness of this crew that I am not the only one:haha:

~Stacey


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi everyone, I've been busy being away, visiting family and all the stuff that goes with Christmas and New Year. We are still at my parents house for another week. It's soooo hot! It does get hot where we live but it's just so much warmer and a dry heat for days on end here. I grew up here but just not used to it anymore. 

I hope everyone is well and had a lovely Christmas and New Year. I promise to catch up with you all very soon. 

xoxo


----------



## KalonKiki

Don't worry too much about pregnancy at your age, luvmyfam. My mother is a mother of five, me being her first at age 18 and my youngest brother (2 years old now) being her last child at age 37. She always had healthy pregnancies and healthy babies, even in her mid to late 30s. And twins wouldn't be all that bad seeing that you only have two boys right now. If you had two girls it would be perfect! Haha. :D


----------



## luvmyfam

Haha kiki you sound like my mother in law! She was sure I was pregnant with twin girls last time! Now you know if that does happen it will be all your fault! Lol.


----------



## Eline

I do hope 31 is not too old, as I am 30 atm and still WTT #1 :winkwink: But I worry a lot as well.


----------



## KalonKiki

My mom is sure that I'm going to have twin girls at some point. I keep telling her to stop scaring me. :p


----------



## luvmyfam

My mom has her high school year book and in it someone signed "when you grow up and have twins dont come to my house for safety pins". Its crazy! Maybe your mom knows something deep down that you don't know yet! Lol :). 

Eline, you're not to old! Its just my paranoid NICU nurse brain that worries about EVERYTHING!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Twins run in my family, and I am scared to death of having twins. Arghhh I barely could stand one when he was only 2 months old. I can just imagine what I would do with twins. Arghhhh.


----------



## KalonKiki

Well the scary thing is, my mom has never been wrong about this kind of thing! With all five of us she knew what gender we were long before a doctor ever told her, she never got it wrong. x.x
And Eline, you're not too old. Many women these days decide to wait until they are at least 30 to start having children.


----------



## luvmyfam

I know, the thought of 2 at once scares me too! My mom has some horror stories lol :). But when people just have that gift, a lot of times they are right! DA DA DAAAAA :rofl:!


----------



## luvmyfam

I was talking to DH about our conversation on here and he said "yeah, that's what I was thinking...if we had twin girls it would be nice" :shock:! He can say some crazy things!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Well my MIL wanted us to have twins one girl and one boy...since I wanted a boy, and Kyle wanted a girl....but she doesn't have to deal with 2 at once...:rofl: I am the one that would have to LOL!!! 

My grandma had twins (1 girl, 1 boy) at the age of 16...plus 10 kids after that...ahhh I could not imagine that. It's weird to even think of my grandma when she was 16. She absolutely hates "men" the only 2 guys she likes is my husband and my father. 

Because they both bring her flowers on holidays :) they see her more than some of her kids do. My mom and her are very close, I think that's why my mom and I are very close...my mom is the best mom ever, she is always there for me, she even goes to all of my doctor's appointments with me, and she goes to all of Gavin's doctors appointments with me. ;) :)


----------



## KalonKiki

It must be nice having your family close by. My closest family is 3 and 1/2 hours away (unless you count DF's family at 1 and 1/2 hours away).


----------



## luvmyfam

I've been reading up on gender swaying on ingender.com because we would like to try and sway for a girl next time. It's really interesting! I just don't know if I can do it lol! I told DH that he wont be able to eat red meat for at least 6 weeks and he gives me this look and says..."we're havin a boy":rofl:! And HE's the one who had the idea in the first place!


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm actually okay with temporary diet changes. Especially for a girl since my diet wouldn't really change all that much (I already do a lot of dairy).


----------



## luvmyfam

I'm not really that much of a red meat eater anyway. I could have a little trouble with the "starvation" part though! They say not to eat from 7pm until 1pm the next day! For weeks!


----------



## KalonKiki

Seriously? o.o
Why eat within that time frame, what's that supposed to do?


----------



## luvmyfam

Put your body into "starvation" mode and lower your ph. They basically say to cut your calories by one third to one half.


----------



## KalonKiki

Wow, that seems a bit ridiculous. I think you can still have a good chance of having a girl even without taking that step.


----------



## luvmyfam

Yeah, I don't think I would take it that far.


----------



## Eline

That doesn't seem right, to bring a baby into a body in starvation mode. Especially since you won't know immediately when you're pregnant and you might follow this diet even during the important first weeks of pregnancy. 
Do you know any people with whom the diet worked?


----------



## KalonKiki

That's exactly what I was thinking. It doesn't seem right for the baby's health to do that. I would rather risk having a boy than risk harming my baby.


----------



## luvmyfam

I do know a couple of girls at work who used supplements and diet to conceive a certain sex, but it wasn't this diet. It definitely wasn't a starvation diet. But no matter what diet you are on, you are still supposed to be taking your prenatals and folic acid. I would never even imagine doing something that could possibly harm my baby. Having said that, the baby wouldn't even be effected by my nutrition until about 6 weeks anyway. 

I don't want you guys to think that I would go as far as harming my baby, or that ALL I want is a daughter. This is really all in fun and right now I'm just looking at the sway options. Both DH and I would be thrilled to have a 3rd boy. We would just like to have a little more of a chance at a girl with it being my 3rd and final pregnancy. :flower:


----------



## Eline

luvmyfam said:


> I would never even imagine doing something that could possibly harm my baby.

I'd never think that you would. But sites like that do annoy me because you just know that there are women out there who will follow this advice very strictly...




luvmyfam said:


> Having said that, the baby wouldn't even be effected by my nutrition until about 6 weeks anyway.

 This I don't completely agree with because your own body is affected and what affects your body, affects your baby. Like the fact you have to take the prenatal vitamins in advance to make sure you have enough of them when your baby is growing. Maybe they don't go directly to your baby yet, but you take them for the baby. And after all, your body has to build a safe home for your baby with a strong placenta and umbilical cord, which I presume will also require a lot of energy. I really hope there are not too many girls doing what this website advises.


----------



## luvmyfam

Most of the girls that posted their diets didn't follow the starvation part of it. Only one girl followed it strictly that I noticed. It's not so much the website that advises it, but the posters. The website itself has different methods of timing, diet, supplements, douches, but does not talk about the starvation part of it (just lowering calories). I totally agree that you need to be healthy with good nutrition while TTC. The prenatals being taken in advance though are for your nutrition stores, which even the website states that everyone needs to be taking prenatals and folic acid. The diet is only for the TTC stage and is changed as soon as ovulation is over or with BFP. I don't know if I agree with it, but for the most part it is not harmful (the regular sway diet, not the starvation).


----------



## KalonKiki

I wouldn't think that you ever would do it, I just think the person that came up with the idea for the starvation swaying diet is insane. And while the regular swaying diet isn't harmful, it is to be switched to a pregnancy diet as soon as you get your :bfp:. It's okay for a little while, but not good to do forever. I imagine it would start to become harmful if a person were to follow that diet strictly if it were for more than a few months.


----------



## luvmyfam

Totally agree girls :)! I didn't know at first what I thought about even swaying at all. But after DH and I talked a little about it we decided that we will have what we are meant to have no matter what. If we are meant to have a little girl, it will happen! Its so funny that when I was pregnant with DS 2 I was secretly wishing for another boy. I was terrified at the thought of a girl for some reason. And just a few months ago I stared seeing baby girl stuff in a whole new way and think it would be nice to have a daughter! But I also think I would make a great Mom of all boys :)!


----------



## KalonKiki

You seem like a great mom in general. :D

DF admitted today that he's starting to get pretty impatient to hop on the baby train, too. It's nice to know that my OH is feeling almost as broody as I am, which means that as soon as we're making the reasonable income that he's hoping for he's immediately going to want to start trying. :happydance:


----------



## luvmyfam

Thanks Kiki :hugs:!

And that's great news! Its always good to hear your DH's broodiness coming out :happydance:!


----------



## Eline

It's sooo nice if your OH feels a little broody too! I've noticed with friends that often the girls are the ones wanting to try and having to convince their OH. This month my period was late (it's always late as I have PCOS) and my boyfriend noticed (he always seems to keep an eye on my cycle) so I told him I wasn't pregnant but just late as usual and he said: well, should you be pregnant, that would be ok as well :) I was so happy I could hug him! (Which I didn't, trying not to put any pressure on him :winkwink: ).


----------



## luvmyfam

That's so sweet of him Eline! Sounds like your guy is a little broody too :happydance:!


----------



## KalonKiki

Men get broody too, they just don't like to admit it. XD


----------



## Beffy

Hey guys! I'm coming back from a long hiatus, because I've definitely got the baby bug... Ugh. You can put me down for the end of 2014 because that's basically the earliest my SO and I could start trying, but I'm gonna stay positive about it. :thumbup:

I'm WTT for #1, by the way!


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome, Beffy! :wave: :flower:

Are you hoping for :pink:, :blue:, or are you team :yellow:? What are some goals that you would like to reach before TTC?


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Welcome Beffy...I completely understand the baby bug!!! <3


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome Beffy :wave:! I will add you to the list as soon as I get on the computer!


----------



## angiepie

Having a really hard time waiting, lately, so I've been avoiding the forums. It's also our 4 year anniversary this week, which just adds insult to injury because I know 'us' is ready, it's just the money/house deposit (and thus housing) issue holding us back. We already have plenty of money for our wedding, honeymoon and to afford to rent with a LO in the town we want to move to, we just don't have the 10-20% mortgage deposit yet (we have about a 3% deposit saved lol). We have decided, though, that if we don't have a house by the end of the year we're going to rent and move away to the town and buy a little later. At least renting will be a nice 'sampler' to try out the town (we might do that either way actually, since it's a big change from Sydney). I've lost my job just this week which is a HUGE set back and I'm not finding any others yet. :nope: Luckily DF starts his full time job in 2 weeks, but that's still only 1 income. :( Anyway, the point is, we're aiming for the house thing but our number 1 priority is to get pregnant next year and we're going to do it whether renting or owning. :)

One thing that has cheered me up this week is having my first woven wrap arrive in the mail!!! :D:D:D It's a natibaby kalahari and was $80 (I *think* RRP is about $120+) so that was a huge bargain. It's pretty much brand new and only has 2 small pulls on it, no stains etc. I did 2 practice goes on my teddy. :haha: Can't wait til I'm doing it on my LO. :)

ETA: Luvmyfam- just noticed my name on the front page doesn't have what LO I'm waiting for, so can you add that? I'm WTT #1.


----------



## luvmyfam

Great hearing from you Angie!! You guys sound like you are definitely ready for LO's! Renting sounds like a good plan, because then you would be right there and would have plenty of time to find the perfect place for you! Let's see a pic of this woven wrap! I will add your waiting # 1, just keep us updated on how you're doing and new things you buy!!:flower:


----------



## angiepie

There's a pic of the woven in my journal, in one of the recent posts. :)


----------



## Eline

Hi Beffy & Angiepie!

I hope you find a new job very soon Angiepie! :thumbup:


----------



## MacBabby

Hello Ladies, It looks like I belong here :hi:
I was on the May TTC thread as I get married in April this year but with my OH being the voice of reason we need to wait until 2014. We really need to save for a house deposit before I lose my income given that I'll only be on SMP.
I think I'm going a bit loopy because I'll be 33 by then and want to get a move on.

We're WWT #1 and we're team yellow.

Nice to meet you. BTW my ticker is clearly not for testing at the end of the month, lol, I'm just getting used to my cycles as it seems to be a steady 28 days!


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome MacBabby :wave:!


----------



## Beffy

I want one of each preferably, but if I definitely want at least one little girl!

I'm a nursing student right now, and I graduate May 2014. I'm so excited to be done with school and start my career! And then I need to decide where I'm going to live and work and all that lovely stuff 

My other goal (Beside financial stability/graduation) before TTC is losing weight. I have PCOS so losing weight would help a ton with getting pregnant. 

Nice to meet all you ladies, too!


----------



## luvmyfam

Nursing school.... I remember those days :coffee:! So exciting to have it all planned out!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## angiepie

We were traveling back from a camping holiday yesterday and aquaplaned in heavy rain and our car got totaled. :( insurance will pay for most of a new one, but we will have to fork out 1000-2000 on top. Hopefully this doesn't affect our house buying plan, but it's looking more and more like we have to postpone house and wedding. :( As I said above, though, we will just rent and TTC either way coz we really don't want to wait after this year. So no matter our housing situation, we're still TTC NYE this year.

It's so depressing being careless now, and DF, who was driving, blames himself even though it was totally not his fault. He was doing nearly 30 under the speed limit and he pulled the handbrake and saved our lives and stopped us hitting other cars.


----------



## Eline

We do have a lot of nurses on this thread :)

I've been a bit ill, but after sleeping 12h straight last night it seems the worst part is behind me. And I've made an appointment to talk to my doc about the spotting I experience. It's probably nothing, but I still worry about it.


----------



## Beffy

I wanna work in NICU or OB, too. And yes, nursing school... :coffee:<Is literally me 12 hours out of everyday!

Angiepie that stinks :( I hope it doesn't affect your plans quite that much :(


----------



## luvmyfam

Angiepie, that sounds terrifying :(. So glad you guys are ok.

Eline, feel better!


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm glad you two are okay, Angiepie! That's always the important thing, being alive and safe, unharmed.

Get well soon, Eline!

AF was supposed to start for me today, so if she doesn't show up in the afternoon I'm going to test tomorrow. My breasts are super sore, which always tells me that she's going to show up soon, but she hasn't yet, so I'm a little worried.


----------



## Caite

Would a BFP now not be good, Kalonkiki? (Actually, I just noticed the ticker in your thingywotsit, I guess not the best timing).

Well, I don't know what is up with me at the moment. We had a sad case at placement the other day (don't really want to go in to details) I wasn't even there, but it upset me (then I was cheered up by all the lovely new mummies and babies and the most adoreable set of twins). Then today, we were in class, talking about something that often leads to fertility problems (a blood condition, which I do not have!) and I could feel the tears welling up. And then I was on the phone to pay services who have mucked up my pay this month and I was actually in tears to him. I would like to think it was me just using whatever I had available to get my own way, but I know it wasn't.

I never cry. Well, hardly ever. Only at films and stuff and never, ever in front of other people.

On a more positive note, and kind of sort of related to the thread, I saw my first birth as a student midwife recently. It was amazing. I saw one once before (back when I was a student nurse) but didn't understand that one, but I knew what was happening this time. It was wonderful, she did everything ever so well, had about two puffs of gas and air and then had this wonderful little baby. I was thrilled, both for the mum having such a wonderful delivery and for me getting to see it. The two I have seen now are both very natural, very calm, so I am going to enjoy the illusion for the time being that that is how labour is. I am on the high risk unit soon so no doubt I will see the opposite end of the spectrum there.


----------



## KalonKiki

Well, now wouldn't be the best timing as our wedding is in September and I'm not going down the isle at 8.5 months pregnant and miserable. We would be thrilled of course if we were as we've both been terribly broody, it would just mean that we would have to postpone our wedding plans. It must be an amazing thing getting to witness birth like that. I hope that the high risk unit won't be too stressful!

I forgot to add that I will be testing tomorrow. We have to get DF a new car, so he's been using mine. I asked him to pick me up a test tonight after he gets off work.


----------



## Caite

How did the testing go, KalonKiki?


----------



## KalonKiki

:bfp: ! I'm over the moon! <3

https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/bfp_zpsa37b1131.jpg


----------



## SophieEl

Hi everyone, I'm a 2014 hopeful too! My name's Sophie and my BF and I have been together almost 7 years. I've wanted a baby for as long as I can remember (I'm 28, he's 27) but he's never really been ready and deep down I always knew it wasn't the right time. 

I'm glad we waited, now I am working as a primary school teacher, which I love, and we have moved from the UK to Australia, which I love! Now I feel like starting a family is the next step for us and thankfully, so does he! He has gone from saying 'in a couple of years' (which he's been saying for about 5 years...) to 'how about next year?' Lol, I would be happier with this year but I don't want to rush him. 

I'm kind of anxious about waiting any longer, although I'm only 28 I've recently supported my best friend (who is 32) through two unsuccessful rounds of IVF and it really made me realise we can't take these things for granted. I just hope, hope, hope that I'll get to be a mummy some day.


----------



## SophieEl

Oh and congrats to KalonKiki! :) You must be so happy!


----------



## KalonKiki

Thank you so much, and welcome to our humble thread. :flower:
This is an "oops" baby, but a very welcome baby in any case. DF and I are a bit shocked and a little scared because this is our first baby (and my first pregnancy), but we're also very happy and excited.
What gender are you hoping for, or are you team :yellow: ? :)


----------



## SophieEl

So it just came a little earlier than planned! It's natural to feel scared... I'm sure I will feel both terrified and happy when the time comes!

I don't mind about gender and probably won't find out. I would be happy with either and would quite like the surprise :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Haha, I know I was! I shed a few happy tears and I had to stare at the test over and over again to make sure that I was really seeing another line there and that it wasn't just my imagination. I still almost don't believe it. XD


----------



## angiepie

Congrats! Wish I was able to have an 'oops', I could've been pregnant last year. :/


----------



## luvmyfam

OMG Kiki!!!! CONGRATULATIONS:happydance:!!! Wow that is a dark line! No second guessing that one! Hope you have a very happy and healthy 9 months! I hope you will still be part of our thread :). Maybe I should start putting BFP announcements beside names of people on the first page. This is our second BFP...without even trying!:hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

Aww, I'm sure you'll get your turn soon enough. :)
And it's DF's own fault that we had an "oops" because he didn't care enough about protection, haha. He realizes this too. It's just ironic that the one month that we didn't BD much and that I didn't think I had an oops was the one month that I actually got pregnant, haha.


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome Sophie :wave:!


----------



## KalonKiki

Thank you, luvmyfam! I know, I couldn't believe how dark it was! And it showed up almost immediately, like before the urine even reached the control line. And of course I will still be a part of the thread, you ladies are much too lovely to leave. :D
Which one was the first :bfp:? I'm not sure if I was here for it or not. x.x
And that might be a good idea, haha. It's kind of impossible for me to wait until 2014 now. XD


----------



## luvmyfam

Junemomma- I believe she is second tri now.


----------



## KalonKiki

Ah, that's right! I remember.
Hehe, I'm pretty excited to get to a point in my pregnancy where I actually look pregnant. It's so weird being pregnant, but not really looking or feeling pregnant (except for the SUPER sore boobs and nipples, they're killing me D:).


----------



## luvmyfam

There! Its so funny because you two are right next to each other on the list!

First pregnancy takes FOREVER to show! I didn't look preggo to DH until 17 weeks, strangers until 20 weeks. Second pregnancy I was in maternity pants at 8 weeks lol. Sore boobs was my first symptom with DS 1, it was really bad!


----------



## KalonKiki

That's what I hear. I'm probably going to get really impatient by the time I reach 20 weeks. XD
I have a friend where, with her first pregnancy, she wasn't showing at all even at 6 months pregnant. I really hope I start showing sooner than that. x.x


----------



## Caite

That's fantastic, congratulations.


----------



## Mummy1506

Hello All,

Would love to join your thread! I already have two boys & waiting to add our final addition next year :) super broody at the moment & luckily my DH is too !!

Hoping for a girl but wouldn't mind if I ended up with 3 boys either. 

Congrats KalonKiki on your lovely news :) H&H 9 months.

K
xx


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome Mummy1506 :wave:! I also have two boys! We are thinking of swaying for a girl next time! Definitely wouldn't mind 3 little boys though!


----------



## Mummy1506

Hello & thanks for the welcome :), haven't really looked into anything yet about ways of swaying for gender I have heard about the time of conception which is true for my boys. Do you know any other methods ??? I'm not totally convinced on how true any of it is or if it really is just a 50 50 chance lol. 

x


----------



## Girly123

Congratulations kalonkiki that is fab news .

I have made a ticker for WTT date even though it isn't confirmed.

Hope you all had a good weekend girls xxx


----------



## luvmyfam

Mummy1506 said:


> Hello & thanks for the welcome :), haven't really looked into anything yet about ways of swaying for gender I have heard about the time of conception which is true for my boys. Do you know any other methods ??? I'm not totally convinced on how true any of it is or if it really is just a 50 50 chance lol.
> 
> x

From what I have read, the timing really isn't that accurate. It's more about the ph of your cervical mucus and also ph of your DH. I've been reading alot on ingender.com and a lot of the girls there do diet, supplements, douches to change ph. Its all very interesting because the typical "boy" diet includes meat, potatoes, tomatoes (high sodium and potassium). I unknowingly swayed boy both times! The girl diet is milk, cranberry juice, diet drinks (low sodium, high calcium and magnesium). 

They also talk about how lower sperm counts conceive more girls, so a lot of people swaying for girls do frequent BD'ing (everyday when TTC) and "jump and dump" by BDing in missionary position (shallow) and going to the bathroom and "dumping" right after. Sorry if TMI :blush:!


----------



## Mummy1506

[/QUOTE]

From what I have read, the timing really isn't that accurate. It's more about the ph of your cervical mucus and also ph of your DH. I've been reading alot on ingender.com and a lot of the girls there do diet, supplements, douches to change ph. Its all very interesting because the typical "boy" diet includes meat, potatoes, tomatoes (high sodium and potassium). I unknowingly swayed boy both times! The girl diet is milk, cranberry juice, diet drinks (low sodium, high calcium and magnesium). 

They also talk about how lower sperm counts conceive more girls, so a lot of people swaying for girls do frequent BD'ing (everyday when TTC) and "jump and dump" by BDing in missionary position (shallow) and going to the bathroom and "dumping" right after. Sorry if TMI :blush:![/QUOTE]

oooh really interesting as this probably explains both my boys too & maybe the timing was just coincidence??? where do you look this information up as I'd be keen to read more & get prepared in advance lol. 

My OH is probably going to be pleased with the frequent BD'ing part :haha:

Don't worry not TMI best to know all the facts :thumbup:

xx


----------



## luvmyfam

I know...DH will love it if I say we have to frequent BD lol:wacko:! Theres also a newer method called O+12 where you abstain for greater than 7 days (also lowers sperm count) and only do one attempt at 8-12 hours AFTER ovulation. They say that your ph is lower at this time. But I wouldn't be able to do this as I have PCOS and wouldn't be able to pinpoint ovulation this closely. 

If you want to read up go to www.ingender.com and click on forums and blogs-->gender swaying--> FAQ--> "TTC a girl? read this" (thread)

also under forums and blogs you can click on the thread "swaying attempts and outcomes" . This is where people put what they did to sway and what the outcome was!

Maybe we can be sway partners:friends:!


----------



## Mummy1506

I wouldn't be able to pinpoint either I also suffer from PCOS!! How strange we also both have two boys..... yes we should be sway partners & get as much info as possible lol. When are you planning TTC ? We will be starting around March 2014. 
x



luvmyfam said:


> I know...DH will love it if I say we have to frequent BD lol:wacko:! Theres also a newer method called O+12 where you abstain for greater than 7 days (also lowers sperm count) and only do one attempt at 8-12 hours AFTER ovulation. They say that your ph is lower at this time. But I wouldn't be able to do this as I have PCOS and wouldn't be able to pinpoint ovulation this closely.
> 
> If you want to read up go to www.ingender.com and click on forums and blogs-->gender swaying--> FAQ--> "TTC a girl? read this" (thread)
> 
> also under forums and blogs you can click on the thread "swaying attempts and outcomes" . This is where people put what they did to sway and what the outcome was!
> 
> Maybe we can be sway partners:friends:!


----------



## luvmyfam

Yay! We are going to start TTC late July-Aug 2014!


----------



## KalonKiki

d Welcome to the thread, Mummy1506! :wave:
DF and I have a hunch that we're having a girl, but it could be because we really want a girl, haha. Of course we would be just as happy with a boy, as long as the baby is healthy that's all that matters! My diet probably swayed more towards a girl though, I drink a LOT of milk. I also think that our intercourse was more timed for a girl, if that even counts for anything.


----------



## luvmyfam

I know it will be a while but I can't wait to find out what you are having Kiki! Are you going to find out or wait?


----------



## Eline

OMG Kalonkiki! Congratulations! :happydance: I'm so happy for you. I really hope you won't leave the thread and keep us updated!

I hope you feel a bitter better now Angiepie! Sorry I didn't respond to your post before, it hadn't shown up yet when i replied to luvmyfam's post.

Welcome Sophie & Mummy1506! :hi:


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm definitely going to find out as soon as possible, and when I do I'll be sure to let you all know! Anyone want to take a vote on what they think I'm having? :D


----------



## luvmyfam

Kiki, do you eat a lot of dairy? or a lot of meat and sodium?


----------



## skye93

May I join? 
Skye 20 (will be 21 when ttc #2) OH and i have been together for 2 years and have a four week old little man. 
Waiting till march 2014 [oh is a farm worker, so we have to plan with the season for harvest] 
Lo wasn't planned, we weren't planning to have kids for a few years but lo had other ideas lol. So hot the ball rolling quicker then anticipated! 

We've both agreed we'd like at least 2 kids. 3 if we extend the house :) 
Hoping for a girl next time round


----------



## KalonKiki

LOTS of dairy, not a whole lot of sodium and the type of meat I generally tend to get in my diet the most is chicken, I don't do a whole lot of red meats.

Welcome, Skye! I turned 21 back in October. DF and I were planning on waiting until at least September this year to start trying, but we just found out that we are pregnant recently, so I guess our baby also had other plans! DF and I have also agreed that we want at least two children, but no more than four. :D


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome Skye :wave:!

Kiki, maybe a girl then :)!


----------



## KalonKiki

That's what we're thinking! I also think that the only day that we weren't as careful as we should have been that would have been anywhere close to my fertile period (and obviously it was!) was probably about three days before ovulation for me.

By the way, for anyone that really wants to be able to stalk my pregnancy, this is the best place to do it! Hehe:
https://www.youtube.com/user/keelypregnancyblog?feature=mhee


----------



## luvmyfam

So cute Kiki! Hope you dont get "morning sickness" or what I call all day sickness. I had it with DS 1 and it takes over your life...ugh!


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

hello can i join?

my names kim. im 22. I have two beautiful children, one girl whos 5 and a boy whos 3. I will be marrying my man in july when im 23, he will be 30. I want/need another baby next year. Still working on hubby, but getting there. Im hoping to try for a girl, but will be happy with either. Have chosen names already lol. 

been with my hubby 7 years x


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

hello can i join?

my names kim. im 22. I have two beautiful children, one girl whos 5 and a boy whos 3. I will be marrying my man in july when im 23, he will be 30. I want/need another baby next year. Still working on hubby, but getting there. Im hoping to try for a girl, but will be happy with either. Have chosen names already lol. 

been with my hubby 7 years x


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome Taylorsmummy :wave:! What are your names?!


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

luvmyfam said:


> Welcome Taylorsmummy :wave:! What are your names?!

im kim, hubby is adam and i have a Taylor-Jade and dexter James


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome Kim! :waves: :flower:
I'm currently baking #1, we're also hoping for a girl, but as long as the baby is healthy, we don't mind. :)
Our baby names are River Lee for a girl and Liam Van for a boy.


----------



## Poppiebug

Hey all,
I've been MIA a bit. Been busy trying to get my business going, which hopefully won't be too far away.

Congrats Kalonkiki!! How exciting!!! I watched your first vlog, such a great idea. I hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## luvmyfam

Hi poppiebug! What is your business in again? What is little Fletcher up to these days?


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

Hubby has made is clear he really doesn't want anymore children. I don't know what to do? I really feel incomplete. I want just one more baby, I can't imagine never holding a newborn close, smelling, cuddling ect. I think my two babies would make brill older siblings. I feel I have a need to fill. I feel so hurt that he's "decided" without even talking to me about it. His reasons are real genuine reasons, and I understand what he's saying. But still, I feel hurt :(


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks Poppiebug! I'm super excited and can't wait for my first appointment with my OB. :D
What's your business? Is everything going well? How's Fletcher?

Kim: :hugs: I'm sorry to hear that your hubby said that he didn't want anymore children. I've seen DHs before though that said the same thing and ended up changing their minds, so give him a little time and he might come around. If you don't mind me asking, what were his reasons?


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

KalonKiki said:


> Thanks Poppiebug! I'm super excited and can't wait for my first appointment with my OB. :D
> What's your business? Is everything going well? How's Fletcher?
> 
> Kim: :hugs: I'm sorry to hear that your hubby said that he didn't want anymore children. I've seen DHs before though that said the same thing and ended up changing their minds, so give him a little time and he might come around. If you don't mind me asking, what were his reasons?


His reasons are:

- he likes being able to afford to go away with kids ---- we've not gone away in years!

- he says we can't afford another ---- ok money will be tight but oh we'll.

- he says he doesn't think he could love another child that he doesn't want

- we would need a bigger car

- the kids would ave to share a room (2in a room n one single)


----------



## KalonKiki

Personally, I think those reasons are just excuses. Having a third child is really not much more expensive than having two. Also, I grew up in a household with SIX children living there full time (I also had a step-sister that would visit, she lived with her mom the rest of the time), we all had to share rooms because we lived in a three bedroom house and we did just fine. My parents weren't rich, but we got by pretty comfortably. And how many people does your car seat? If it seats five then you can probably get away with that. If it doesn't (which would surprise me, most cars do) then you could always trade it in for a reasonably priced car that does.


----------



## KalonKiki

Look everyone, I think it's just best for everyone if I left the thread. I ended up having a bad run in with newcomers from the 2013 thread that I was also in, and I don't want the same thing to happen here too. Besides, apparently it's against the rules for me to be in these threads now anyway because of the risk of offending long time WTTers and women who've had miscarriages, so this is the last post you'll see from me in here. Feel free to message me if you still want to talk. I'd be happy to give you a link to my journal if I make one.


----------



## angiepie

KalonKiki said:


> Look everyone, I think it's just best for everyone if I left the thread. I ended up having a bad run in with newcomers from the 2013 thread that I was also in, and I don't want the same thing to happen here too. Besides, apparently it's against the rules for me to be in these threads now anyway because of the risk of offending long time WTTers and women who've had miscarriages, so this is the last post you'll see from me in here. Feel free to message me if you still want to talk. I'd be happy to give you a link to my journal if I make one.

Truthfully, as someone with a close to 4 year wait all up, it is very hard for me to read your stuff and that is why I've been avoiding the thread- I didn't feel like I have any safe haven to post. However I would never have a go at you about it. :wacko: Indeed, you're not supposed to post any pregnancy stuff in the WTT section and that can get you in trouble with the mods, but you can still hang out in here and talk about general stuff!

ETA: I think everyone would be happy to read your journal, coz then they have the option of seeing pregnancy stuff when they're up to it, or avoiding it on days that are hard.


----------



## Poppiebug

Thanks girls. I'm starting up day care from home. I am looking forward to being home with Fletcher but also having other kids come for him to play with (and get paid for it!).

Fletcher is well, getting into everything, not walking yet but pulling up on things and pulling his way along the furniture. 

:)


----------



## KalonKiki

:hugs: I'm sorry that I've caused you to avoid the thread, Angiepie, I promise I didn't mean any harm.
Like I said though, for anyone that would still like to talk, you can always message me, and I'll let you know when I make a journal.


----------



## angiepie

Poppiebug said:


> Thanks girls. I'm starting up day care from home. I am looking forward to being home with Fletcher but also having other kids come for him to play with (and get paid for it!).
> 
> Fletcher is well, getting into everything, not walking yet but pulling up on things and pulling his way along the furniture.
> 
> :)

Are you doing family day care? I'd loooooove to run one but our place isn't appropriate and I've heard they're like super strict with paperwork and standards and stuff now.

I like being a nanny coz no one tells me what to do. :haha:


----------



## luvmyfam

Kiki, I'm sorry you dont feel welcome :(. I hope you will come back from time to time to say hi. I will just have to check on you in the pregnancy threads :). Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## luvmyfam

TaylorsMummy, I hope you can convince your OH to at least give you a "maybe". That would be really hard to hear that he is absolutely done when you don't feel quite complete. I would just talk with him and let him know exactly how you are feeling, and how important it is to you.:flower:


----------



## luvmyfam

How is everyone today? I can't believe how fast time goes by... yesterday was 14 years since I lost my Dad to brain cancer. I still miss him everyday, and my 3 year old, Gabe, has his beautiful blue eyes. I have just been so emotional lately because February is always a hard month for me. And DH's Dad was just diagnosed with colon cancer :cry:. They think it has gone to his liver, but we don't know his prognosis yet. I'm praying that they are wrong about the metastasis. 

Its times like this that I know for sure that I want one more baby. Family is so important to me and I want my kids to have eachother to go to for support. If I could afford it I think iwould have 8 babies lol! I am a twin and have an older brother and I can't imagine only having one other sibling.

Thanks girls for being here to talk to:flower:.


----------



## Mummy1506

Kiki sorry you're having to leave this thread, personally I love seeing others pregnancy journey & reminds me of all the excitment that comes with it maybe thats because I already have children I don't know, can also see why some may find it difficult if it's a long wait. 

Hope you have a great pregnancy!! 

luvmyfam - sorry to hear you're having a difficult time at the moment, hopefully February will pass quickly for you & remember how much you have to look forward too :) . Hope your FIL gets some good news soon. 

We are decorating our new home this weekend which is exciting, hopefully by next year the house will all be ready for a new baby too :). 

XX


----------



## Caite

Kiki, it doesn't upset me that you were posting in here. Sorry that you feel like you have to leave us.

Luvmyfam, :hugs: I'm sorry you're not having a good time at the moment. Best wishes for your father in law.


----------



## Poppiebug

angiepie said:


> Poppiebug said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls. I'm starting up day care from home. I am looking forward to being home with Fletcher but also having other kids come for him to play with (and get paid for it!).
> 
> Fletcher is well, getting into everything, not walking yet but pulling up on things and pulling his way along the furniture.
> 
> :)
> 
> Are you doing family day care? I'd loooooove to run one but our place isn't appropriate and I've heard they're like super strict with paperwork and standards and stuff now.
> 
> I like being a nanny coz no one tells me what to do. :haha:Click to expand...

Yep, Family Day Care. 

I've just been to the orientation weekend and yeah, there's a lot of policies and standards and stuff, but the scheme I'm going with are really good, really down to earth and helpful. I'll be asking lots and lots of questions I'm sure. They are fairly relaxed with letting you set things up the way you want and the paperwork side of things isn't too bad. I guess it's just the initial set up and stuff, once you've got everything going I can see it sort of just working - if you know what I mean?? 

Looking forward to getting going, I've got another educator in my area who is already telling people about me. :)


----------



## luvmyfam

That's exciting poppiebug!


----------



## Misstrouble19

my name is Shell and im 25 in april and WTT number 2


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Welcome Misstrouble. :)


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome misstrouble :wave:!


----------



## xLeeBeex

Hey Ladies, can I come back in here to play please?


----------



## callumsmummy

hiii can i join in? xx


----------



## luvmyfam

Of course Lee :flower:!

Welcome callumsmummy :wave:! Will you be WTT # 1?


----------



## callumsmummy

Number two hun :) xx


----------



## KalonKiki

For those who would like to follow up with me on days when WTT isn't as hard, here is the link to my journal. :) 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/1730279-keelys-baby-1-pregnancy-journal.html

I miss my girls so much. <3


----------



## Eline

I'll be keeping an eye on your blog for sure. And as far as I'm concerned: you totally can still post in this thread. I don't mind, after all, I always read the pregnancy and labour and birth forums as well :blush:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Yeah I don't mind you posting here Kiki :) if someone is mad because you post here, well TOO DANG BAD!!! They are probably just jealous. I read the labor and pregnancy journals as well <3


----------



## KalonKiki

I appreciate the love and support guys, but it's best that I try not to post in here too often though. After all, the forum rules are in place for a reason, and I don't want to upset anyone new that might come into the thread and get offended when seeing me post in here. You're very welcome to come talk to me in the journal anytime though. I promised I wouldn't abandon my lovely ladies, and I won't. :D


----------



## luvmyfam

I feel that its fine for "the preggo's" lol, to come and chat, but they will have to keep the pregnancy chatter in their journals. This wait isn't as easy for some:flower:.


----------



## luvmyfam

What was everyone up to this weekend? Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## Misstrouble19

i cant wait to have another baby again it seems so ages away :( my little man is nearly 20 months if it was upto me i would have another one now x


----------



## luvmyfam

I know! I start talking about labor, pregnancy, ultrasounds and I get so excited for the future to have just one more! My littlest one Jacob is 14 months and just started walking in the last few days! I still sneak extra cuddles from both of them but they grow up so fast!


----------



## xLeeBeex

Pretty quiet weekend for me, just chilled on the sofa. Had a really odd backache all week, trying to get in the docs for this week as it's really uncomfortable, lower left side. Constant dull ache, but its getting worse now :(


----------



## luvmyfam

Hope you can get to the doctor soon Lee and find out what's up. Maybe some heat would help the pain.


----------



## xLeeBeex

I tried that over the weekend, was laying on the sofa with my hot water bottle! I'm guessing its a UTI, is a similar backache anyways. I've taken some painkillers for the first time today and its much better, so that will do me until I can get in to the docs. 

Will try again tomorrow as I couldnt get in today :(


----------



## luvmyfam

Hopefully you can get in tomorrow, especially if you think its a UTI. I had a UTI go to my right kidney and ended up in the hospital overnight with IV antibiotics. In the meantime drink TONs of water and some cranberry juice. Feel better!


----------



## xLeeBeex

Yep, already doing that! Thank you :) 

So, how was your weekend then? xxx


----------



## luvmyfam

It was good, spending time with my 2 little guys <3! My 14 month old just started walking and he was walkin all over the place.... so cute :)! Got a nice nap yesterday lol! I've been so tired with all of this cold, crappy wheather.


----------



## xLeeBeex

Aw :) that's good, and tiring now your 14mnth old is walking too! Glad you got a nap though.

I can never nap in the day, makes me feel worse if I do that, although I can obviously see why it can be essential at times!


----------



## luvmyfam

I work nightshift (3 12 hr shifts/week), so when I do get a daytime nap it's great! Thats when I get my best sleep unfortunately.


----------



## luvmyfam

I had to go to the ED tonight because I was having pain on my right side. They did a CT scan that showed a large cyst on my right ovary. Hope this resolves on its own...and quick! I forgot how painful they are.


----------



## xLeeBeex

Oh no! Do they give you any medication for it or is it just a wait it out kinda thing?


----------



## luvmyfam

They gave me some pain meds but I can't take them at work. I guess I will just have to wait through the pain.


----------



## angiepie

:shock: Hoping for a speedy recovery for you! That must suck. :(


----------



## luvmyfam

Thanks guys. It does suck:wacko:. It hurts SO bad. I'm in my stretch of 3 days at work and I don't know if I am going to make it through.


----------



## Girly123

Struggling with thinking how long I have to wait at the moment :-(


----------



## angiepie

Girly123 said:


> Struggling with thinking how long I have to wait at the moment :-(

Same here. Although I always am. I don't know how I managed when I was 3 years away. :nope:


----------



## luvmyfam

I know its hard Girly123. Maybe try and focus on wedding planning? If all you need to do is vent, vent away!


----------



## KalonKiki

And that's why I've been trying to stay out of here as much as possible. I'm sorry, I know how agonizing the wait can be. It'll be over before you know it though and you'll be in baby bliss. :hugs:
I just wanted to check up on my lovely ladies. I'm sorry about the pain, luvmyfam. I'm sure that cysts are not fun at all and I hope that you'll feel better soon!
Has anything exciting been going on? I see that you have less than a year of WTT to go, angiepie. I'm so happy for you! I'm glad that your OH agreed to move the date up and start trying this year. :D


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI

can i join?

I have my little boy who is 4 months and DH and i have agreed that we will WTT till he is 18 months (so this would be end of April 2014) we have several reasons for waiting..... want to find out what sort of child LO will be. right now he is a very easy baby (we have been so lucky), we feel we are enjoying it just being us three, but we also know we want to give Isaac a brother or sister.

another reason for waiting is i want to loose weight, i was plus size before i had Isaac and i gained 4 stone in pregnancy (10lbs 7 of that was Isaac!). I had an easy pregnancy but struggled at the end as i was huge and i am sure being a little lighter pre-pregnancy would have made the end of my pregnancy easier.

My labour was horrific and i am kind of traumatised by that too so i need some time to mentally get over that too.

I love LO so much and a huge part of me wonders if another baby could spoil what we have but i have brothers and sisters and so does DH and overall we both feel Isaac should have someone, but we are scared that it will change our family so much that we could regret it (i hope this is a normal(ish) fear or i am just crazy LOL)..... yet i know i want to do pregnancy and labour again one day. (must be mad!)

Dawn x


----------



## Girly123

How is it going Kalonkiki?

Thanks luvmyfam. How is the pain? Cysts are no fun at all *hugs*. I would plan the wedding if I knew it was happening. I am wishful thinking it will be when my ticker says. He hasn't proposed yet but after 4 years together and buying a place together last year I am really hoping it will be some time soon this year lol. Fingers crossed.

Angiepie not long for you now. Exciting times ahead.

Welcome Dawnlouise30 .


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome Dawnlouise :wave:! It is a normal fear, but as soon as you see baby # 2 you realize how silly the fear was and, again, you are in love <3! The love isn't split between your kids, it grows. 

Girly, the pain is still pretty bad. Hopefully you get that ring soon so you can start the wedding planning. A girl at work had everything planned before her fiance proposed, so by the time he asked her, she had everything booked about a month later lol!


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome Dawnlouise! :wave: :flower:
Your little Issac is so cute. <3
I know how scary it can seem when you think about your family changing, but just remember what you're feeling now with LO #1. You'll be feeling all of those things and more when baby #2 comes along and you see them play and learn together and grow up with the strong bond that most siblings do. It will be a new experience from now, but it's also a better one in a lot of ways. :D

So it looks like you're hoping to get married sometime around July next year, Girly123? DF and I were originally going to get married in September of this year and were WTT until about June of next year. Accidents happen though (happy ones in this case of course!) and now we're hoping to get married in June of next year. I hope that you get that ring soon and that beautiful wedding. :hugs:
And I'm doing alright. I'm working on getting my medical billing and coding certificate right now. Is there anything that you're working on right now to help with broodiness about engagement and WTT?

Aww, luvmyfam. I'm sorry that you're still hurting. ): :hugs:


----------



## Girly123

It would be nice to get married summer next year. Hoping he will propose by summer tho year for that to happen though. I also like the idea of a winter wedding though so if he agreed it could be winter 2014. I know winter 2013 would be too quick. But who knows. I want to look at wedding stuff and it is hard when my best friend is getting married in 8 weeks and another in TTC (already married) and another is 7.5 months pregnant. 

I find when I look at stuff tho I am getting annoyed that OH hasn't proposed yet so I try to stay clear of it all as much as possible I guess.

I am finding that one day I want a baby more than anything and the next I really want to get married and then I try to just forget it all and tell myself I would be crap mum and I won't manage with children. My mind is very confused. I know I do want a baby but not being able to makes it soooo hard :-(. Anyway I am off on a rant again lol xx


----------



## Sparkle2

Hi can I join? I have a 6 month old baby girl and we have now decided to NTNP when she hits 2, lets leave it to God after then :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Aww, I'm sure that you'll be a great mom, honey. I know how you feel though. I would get so depressed every time that I was ovulating and every time that I was on AF. I was just starting to come to terms with WTT and getting more excited about the wedding than a baby when I got my surprise pumpkin. It's actually kind of sweet, the night that DF finally got me an engagement ring (we were already making wedding plans and were officially engaged, but we didn't have a ring yet until then) was technically the day I became, well, you know. :p
It really hit me hard with the realization of why it was so important that we were WTT, but we're making the most of the situation. We just have to change some plans around a bit, that's all.
If the two of you have been together for four years and have a house together, I'm sure he'll propose soon. You really only need 10 months tops to plan for a wedding. I'm sure he's just out trying to find the perfect ring and the perfect way to propose to you. ;)

And welcome, Sparkle2! Congrats on a 6 month old girl, I hope that you'll be able to give her a sibling as soon as you like in 2014. :wave: :flower:


----------



## sugrad2007

I'd like to join this group also. My husband and I are waiting until Aug 2014 to start trying so that I will be due after I graduate from veterinary school in May 2015. It's a long wait, but it's what we need to do. Right now it feels like an eternity, but I am keeping busy with school so that helps. He's much better about the waiting than I am even though we both really want to have kids. It's also really nice to have other women who are waiting to talk to. I talk to him, but then he feels bad because there's nothing he can do to make it work now. We just can't afford it because we are both finishing up school. In spite of myself I find myself hoping each month that there was an accident and we're pregnant, but then I don't because there are very real reasons on why we're waiting. I'm looking forward to getting to know all of you as we wait for it to be our turn :)


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome Sparkle2 and sugrad2007 :wave:!


----------



## luvmyfam

How are all my broody girls doing? I have been sooooo broody the last few djjsays. I just keep thinking about the future and having another baby and I can't wait! Well I can, because I have to lol. 

Sorry about the ramblings. So, what are some of the things that you really think about and look forward to?

I think about getting another exciting BFP, that first ultrasound and first glance at my baby's beating heart, having another baby bump to rub, and introducing my boys to their little brother/sister. 

I would love to hear what you guys all daydream about!


----------



## Bumblebee117

Hi there,
My name is Nadine, I am nearly 24, OH is nearly 28 and we have 1 year old twins Ella and Finn. 
We are waiting to try for #3 end of 2014... Hope I will be patient for that long. 
Xx


----------



## Girly123

Hi luvmyfam. I am soooo broody as well. I won't shut up about it to OH and I think he is getting pissed off but I really can't help it. Want a baby sooooo much. Arghhh why does he insist on being married first lol.

I dream about seeing that BFP and having a baby bump to show off and be proud of. I love the idea of just seeing my baby looking at me with big eyes and seeing him/her learn every day. 

I don't like the idea of little sleep but I really wouldn't care because I would be so happy to have a beautiful baby to care for. 

Oooo I so can't wait lol x


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome Nadine :wave:!

Let's all hope we can be patient until we can be TTC buddies!


----------



## callumsmummy

how is everyone? xx


----------



## luvmyfam

Pretty good callumsmummy, how are you?


----------



## smallpeanut

Hello :) my names josie. I've just had my beautiful daughter annabelle. Me and the oh are getting married in may next year and that day I'll come off the pill to try for a baby brother or sister for belle... So broody already :( loved my pregnancy and loved giving birth... Can't wait for round 2...


----------



## xLeeBeex

Hey Ladies,

Hope everyone has a good weekend :)


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome Josie :wave:!

You too Lee! What are you up to? I have to work tomorrow night (Saturday).


----------



## angiepie

Wow, we have so many new members now. :D

We are having a good weekend as we found a car! Put a deposit on it and going back to pay and get it this week. It will be so good to have a car again as I can resume my driving lessons (getting my Ps is one of my goals before having a baby) and DF can drive us places and we don't have to go in MIL's car (which stinks of cigarettes) ever again. Yay! And most importantly, I had to skip the gym today as we couldn't borrow anyone's car, but I'll be able to go every day again once we get it. :)


----------



## luvmyfam

How exciting Angie! That will be awesome for you guys!


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Can i join? We are WTT in feb of 2014.. 
A lil info on me! My name is Kayla Im 19 and my Oh is 21 we have a almost 3 month old lil boy that we love to death! we have been married also 7 months now :)


----------



## Caite

I'm getting really impatient waiting now. I'm so tempted to think about starting TTC in December as I could get a job before I finish uni in March and even if I did get pregnant first time (which I know is so unlikely) I wouldn't need to say anything/it be known at intervies. Plus, I think my student time will still count as employment as I am employed by the NHS to go to uni. I'm not sure though if I'm just being impatient and not thinking rationally.

On the other hand, I'm on placement on a consultant labour ward at the moment and therefore we are having all the high risk women come in. I've seen three nice deliveries (actually, I've seen one and delivered two:happydance: !) everything else hasn't been nice (eg forceps, emergency c/s, prem labour) - it's a bit off putting!


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome Kayla :wave:!

That sounds exciting caite! I remember seeing deliveries when I was in nursing school and loving it! I thougt I wanted to be an L & D nurse, but decided the babies were more for me lol.


----------



## sugrad2007

I am feeling very sad about waiting right now. My birthday is in a couple of weeks and usually I look forward to a day that's all about me. But right now I just want to ignore the whole thing. I will be turning 32. I thought we would be trying by now but we're waiting so that I can be due after I graduate from graduate school. (I don't want to wait, my husband does) So roughly another 1.5 years before we start trying for our first. I feel old and sad and in no way wanting to celebrate being a year older. sorry for the pitty party, I just needed to vent. My husband wants kids, but he doesn't really understand what I'm going through on a daily basis with waiting. I try to not even bring it up any more, but he does know I've been in a bad mood lately. I feel like something is always going to get in the way of getting pregnant and that by the time we're "ready" I won't be able to. I don't want to wait anymore.


----------



## callumsmummy

im ok thanks luvmyfam xx


----------



## callumsmummy

hope your ok sugrad2007 xxxx


----------



## luvmyfam

So sorry sugrad. Maybe you can talk him in to trying 8 months or so prior to you graduating so that you wouldn't be due until after you graduate? Is there any way you two could plan a trip this year so that you could try and look forward to that and talking about TTC. So sorry :hugs:. Hope you end up having a good birthday :flower:.


----------



## luvmyfam

Oh sorry, just re-read and saw you will be trying so that you can be due after graduation :(.


----------



## sugrad2007

Thanks everyone. I am fine, it's just a rough week. My husband is completely right about waiting. I'm just ready to get done with school and move on with my life. But I'm almost half way done. So, the end really is in sight :)


----------



## emmalovesnick

Hi everyone can I join? 

My name is Emma I'm 22-23 in September, I have been with my boyfriend Nick for 5 years this June 12th, we don't have any children as of yet but I'm hoping we start to try for a baby next year hopefully! We are both in college (training to become a personal trainer) and I'm also learning to drive. I hope to chat and get to know all your experiences of having children, just so I can get an idea of what you all went through.

Feel free to message me and I will get back to you all as soon as I can ladies.


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome Emma :wave:!


----------



## Eline

Hi Emma!

How is everyone doing? I went to visit a friend yesterday who's just had a baby. It's was the cutest little girl ever! :cloud9: Luckily I didn't feel sad or blue afterwards, just happy for my friend. Although I did attack the cookie jar quit a bit after that :s

Do all of you girls have an exact date yet to TTC? I just have 2014. I was thinking to wait until August to bring it up. I don't want to be too pushy.


----------



## Quicksand

luvmyfam said:


> *Welcome to the official WTT until 2014 thread! Feel free to introduce yourselves! Those of us that were part of the previous thread.... you are can re-introduce yourselves if you would like.
> 
> We will be each others support through the next 16 months or more!
> 
> I think I got everyone! Let me know if you would like to be added! *
> 
> *Broody and Babbling till 2014!!!*
> Accounts2010, WTT # 2
> angiepie, WTT # 1
> Anglebaby_01, WTT # 2
> babybaker2011, WTT # 2
> babydino, TTC # 1
> Beffy, WTT # 1
> bloominbroody, WTT # 3
> Buddysmum89, WTT # 2
> Bumblebee117, WTT # 3
> caite, WTT # 1
> callumsmummy, WTT # 2
> charlenej
> Dawnlouise30, WTT # 2
> Eline, WTT # 1
> Emmalovesnick, WTT # 1
> Emma&Freya, WTT # 2
> Jaxvipe, WTT # 2
> jessicasmum, WTT # 2
> junemomma09, WTT # 3
> KalonKiKi, WTT # 1
> Kaylacrouch, WTT # 2
> KitteyKat2010, WTT # 2
> LadyL, WTT # 2
> loeylo, WTT # 1
> longing_mum
> LovemyBubx, WTT # 2
> luvmyfam, WTT # 3
> MamaByrd, WTT # 1
> Mark&Annie, WTT # 3
> Miss N8
> Misstrouble 19
> momofone08, WTT # 3
> mum_someday, WTT #1
> Mummy1506, WTT # 3
> mummymunch, WTT # 2
> Oceania, WTT # 1
> Onions, WTT # 1
> Platinumvague, WTT # 2
> Poppiebug, WTT # 2
> RainbowDrop_x, WTT
> rhdr9193..x, WTT # 2
> RoryandKirby
> Shareema, WTT # 3
> Shineystar, WTT # 2
> Shudknow, WTT # 1
> skye93, WTT # 2
> SophieEl, WTT # 1
> Sparkle2, WTT # 2
> sugrad2007, WTT # 1
> Sunnylove, WTT # 1
> sweetpea2, WTT # 2
> Swinx, WTT # 1
> tasha41, WTT # 2
> TaylorsMummyx, WTT # 3
> wtbmummy, WTT #1
> XLeeBeeX, WTT # 1
> Younglove, WTT # 1


Mind if I join you ladies?! My name is Liv, I've been with my FI for 1 year and 2 months and we plan to wed next April. We have decided to TTC for #1 pretty much right after we say 'I Do' ..well, maybe not RIGHT after hehe ..I'm so excited!! :happydance:


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome Quicksand :wave:!

Eline, we are thinking end of July/Aug 2014.

I broke my toe last night :(. My almost 4 yr old was sick and vomiting last night and I went to grab him to guide him to the toilet at one point and kicked his bedpost so hard I broke my toe. So painful!

On a better note, my little guy is feeling a little better today and out of the blue told me he wants one more baby and he was asking Jesus for a baby sister <3.


----------



## Caite

Hi Quicksand.

Luvmyfam, hope you're not in too much pain with your toe. And that is so sweet about your little boy.


----------



## xLeeBeex

Hi Quicksand!

Ouch about the broken toe luvmyfam, with the amount of times i've done similar things I have NO idea how i haven't broken my toes before. I mean, its painful enough when you do it without breaking them!

Hope the pain eases soon and your little guy is feeling better (DS, not your toe!), its lovely hearing that he wants a baby sister :)


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi all, just popping in really quickly. I have been so slack not even visiting the forums much at all! 

Still working on getting things done for my business and at the same time getting ready to celebrate Fletcher's 1st Birthday next month. I can't believe how fast this year has gone. It'll be 2014 before we know it and we'll be all getting ready to TTC. I'm not sure of exactly when we'll start, I was hoping beginning of the year but I think maybe we'll have to reassess the finances and perhaps try for #2 a little later on in the year.

Anyway, I hope everyone is well and going ok. 

xo


----------



## luvmyfam

Thanks everyone! 

Nice to see you popping in poppibug! Hope little Fletchers birthday is fun!


----------



## Sparkle2

Anyone getting an itch to ttc sooner?! Trying hard to remember why it's a better idea to wait - this is #1 baby's year...got to save a little money, and get used to working part time and being a mama too...AND if OH pulls his finger out maybe we will get married and baby number two will have my surname!!!!!


----------



## callumsmummy

oh no hope your ok luvmyfam? xx


----------



## luvmyfam

I am on the mend callumsmummy. It still hurts but apparently a broken toe heals fairly quickly. I can't imagine what it would feel like to break a big bone!

Sparkle, I'm definitely not getting the itch yet! I mean, I know I would like another one, but its just not time yet. Enjoy your time with # 1. I love having 2, but it is so nice when you just have the one! In a way, you'll miss it.


----------



## Caite

Sparkle, I'm definitely getting the itch to TTC sooner. I am trying to be sensible and grown up about it, but I am convincing myself that TTC sooner will be OK. I'm thinking at the moment if I start TTC in December, that would be fine. Even if I got pregnant first month (and I know that's not likely) but that would be OK. I could get job interviews and a job offer in Jan/Feb (hopefully) finish uni in March and go straight in to my new job and it would be fine. I'm employed by the NHS to go to uni, so getting a job in the NHS would count as continuous service, so it would be fine for my maternity leave. But then the rational side starts thinking well, what if I didn't get a job offer straight away, and they knew at interview that I was pregnant and they didn't offer me a job, I would have to keep working on the bank, which would be fine, but there would be no maternity pay.

Luvmyfam, I'm glad your toe is getting better.

We've had a lovely mother's day today. I was off, so I cooked for my mum, my gran and my sister. We had a lovely meal, though perhaps I made a bit too much, and we had a nice day. It's been really cold, though and we've even had some snow, though it hasn't stuck.


----------



## Sparkle2

Patience is a virtue lol it's so frustrating!!! 
I'm trying to think the most loving thing to do for my kids (the one I have and the ones to come) is for us to be financially ok etc....can't think about what I want at this point- it's about what's best for a family xxxx


----------



## sugrad2007

I am having a hard time being patient also. On the one hand I completely agree with waiting from a practical perspective. On the other hand, part of me secretly hopes we will get pregnant over my birthday this month. So, I'm really trying to focus on how I can prepare for pregnancy, meeting financial goals, being as healthy as possible. I am hoping that setting some specific goals for myself will give me something to do and allow me to feel like we are moving forward to being able to ttc. It's a long wait though and it is hard to be patient.


----------



## MamaByrd

Man, you guys all sound like me with the patience right now. I'm having a veryyyy hard time looking at TTC in a practical manner.

I'm convinced that if OH didn't want to TTC by 2014 I'd find a sperm donor! :haha: jk. Maybe. Maybe not.

It's hard to focus my mind on anything else :cry:


----------



## luvmyfam

How is everyone? I'm feeling a little down today. I am so sick of the cold weather! I could really use some warm sunshine right now.


----------



## Sparkle2

Y u down? Just the weather? It really does suck. Come on summer!!!!!


----------



## Caite

Ahh, no luvmyfam. What's up with you?

Mamabyrd - I don't have an OH to keep me in cheek - sperm donor is my plan (unless I meet the right man before). I really am relying on willpower alone.

I'm off for easter soon, just 2 shifts left on placement this week, and uni next week, then 2 whole weeks off. I have so much stuff to do round the house, tonnes of sorting out to do and I need to get on with the redecorating - I have tins of paint lined up in my hallway. But I think I will also do some bank shifts at the hospital and start paying off my credit cards. I also need to get on with training my dogs, and I have friends to catch up with - I've seen my best friend, who lives about 15 miles up the road, once since the new year, which is really, really bad.


----------



## luvmyfam

I think it is partially the cold weather getting me down, but I've been thinking lately that I'm dumb for even thinking we can have a 3rd baby. I said that to my DH today and he said "why do you say that?, its going to be fine. Just think about the here and now right now". 

Caite, you seem busy. It will be nice to have a couple of weeks off.


----------



## Caite

Luvmyfam - :hugs: I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## luvmyfam

What's everyone doing this weekend? I just got home from work (8:30 am here). I am headed to bed! Later we are going to get the boys pictures done. Here's hoping and praying they do well! And then tonight DH and I are going to have some green beer for St. Patricks day and just relax on the couch. Hope everyone is having a good weekend :)!


----------



## sugrad2007

We are celebrating my birthday with my family tomorrow and then it's back home on Sunday. We have been staying with my parents on vacation for the past week and it's been wonderful. Lots of sunshine and beautiful weather. It's my favorite time of year in TX. I'm determined to have a happy birthday. I've kind of been stressing about turning 32 given we won't start trying to get pregnant until I'm 33. I'm secretly hoping for an oopsie birthday present though even though I know I shouldn't I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## angiepie

I graduated yesterday. And now I'm relaxing before I face my life for the next year. I found a second job so now I'm permanently busy. I'll be working about 45-50 hrs a week, but it take me an hour and 20 to get to work.


----------



## Caite

Happy birthday sugrad - I hope you get your oopsie.

:thumbup: Well done angiepie, on graduation and on the second job.

I've just finished my last night shift of this placement. We had two deliveries, one was really nice and I did it almost completely on my own. A couple of days on placement next week and then annual leave - I am so ready for a couple of weeks off.

luvmyfam - hmm, green beer sounds interesting. Is it actually green in colour? I have imagines of pint glasses full of lime green beer with big frothy heads, and it doesn't look terribly appealing!


----------



## Rachie004

Can I join please? My OH and I have just agreed a date of May/June 2014! 

I was really hoping for September of this year but we knew that was overly optimistic so if we weren't going to be ready by September then it was unlikely that we'd be ready this year which pushes us to May because I don't want to try in Feb/March/April because I don't want a Christmas/New Year baby! 

I'm so excited to have a date, it's not like it really changes anything immediately but I'm thrilled!


----------



## luvmyfam

Congrats Angie on graduating! You sound busy!

Caite, that sounds so exiting! Congrats on doing it almost all on your own! And yes lol... it is actually green, but its just dyed with food coloring!

Welcome Rachie004 :wave:!


----------



## luvmyfam

Here are a couple of the boy's pictures from yesterday! My hansome little guys, Gabe and Jacob <3.
 



Attached Files:







90C.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 5









81C.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 6









76C.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## KalonKiki

Aww, they are so handsome! I have no doubt that #3 will also be super adorable. ;) :thumbup:


----------



## luvmyfam

Thanks Keely!


----------



## Rachie004

Thank you for the welcome luvmyfam and thank you for the photos, your boys are lovely xxx


----------



## Caite

Hi Rachie

Your boys are gorgeous luvmyfam.

I've started looking at the price of baby stuff, and its not actually as bad as I thought it would be. I think the most expensive item would definitely be the pram - I really, really want one of those big old fashioned Silver Cross ones.


----------



## Rachie004

Hi Caite! 

I was having a sneaky look at baby stuff yesterday and thought I'd cleared my tracks but there was a little advert at the side of an internet window for Mamas and Papas so I've been busted by my OH :blush:


----------



## luvmyfam

Hahaha Rachie!!! Did he say anything?


----------



## geckorachel

Rachie004 said:


> Can I join please? My OH and I have just agreed a date of May/June 2014!
> 
> I was really hoping for September of this year but we knew that was overly optimistic so if we weren't going to be ready by September then it was unlikely that we'd be ready this year which pushes us to May because I don't want to try in Feb/March/April because I don't want a Christmas/New Year baby!
> 
> I'm so excited to have a date, it's not like it really changes anything immediately but I'm thrilled!


Hi Rachie! I'm going to use your post to say - me too! We plan to try May/June 2014 as well :) not *allowed* a baby in November time as my husband has exams at work! Do you have a child already? 

We have a lovely daughter who is nearly 10 months old, its been a bit of a struggle as she is intolerant to dairy and soya - and as I'm breastfeeding her still it means I have to be dairy and soya free too - 7 weeks in and I haven't really seen much of an improvement although I am now also cutting egg out as feel that is an issue too... but I still want to have another baby. Hoping by May/June 2014 Alice will be better and I wont be breast feeding her anymore. I'm so broody, I just look at her and want another one! When I'm not with her (which is not very often admittedly) I'm looking at photos and videos of her when she was younger! Just wanted to say hi! x


----------



## Rachie004

He didn't say anything but I could see him looking at the advert and wondering why it was there. Luckily friend sent me some photos of his baby girl yesterday so I said I was looking at the details for the pushchair they have :haha::blush:

Hi Rachel! I'm sorry to here your little girl isn't very well, she's really beautiful! I'm coeliac so you have all my sympathies, it's a nightmare having to cut things out, especially to begin with when you find your forbidden item is in things you wouldn't have thought. It will get easier I promise! There a loads of good items in the 'free from' aisles of the supermarkets these days, it's much better than it used to be :)

We don't have any children at the moment. I just can't wait to get going, I still keep wondering if we should 'just go for it' earlier in case it takes us a while to get pregnant. Fingers crossed it happens quickly for all of us :happydance::happydance:

So envious of all the lucky ladies who are trying 'our time' but this year! xxx


----------



## xLeeBeex

luvmyfam - your boys are gorgeous!


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome Geckorachel :wave:! Hopefully your LO grows out of her milk/soy intolerances. Both of my boys had it and grew out of it by 18 and 15 months. 90% of kiddos grow out of it by 2 years old. 

Thanks Lee! They are my heart and soul :cloud9:.


----------



## BabyBabbler

Hey, can I join? :hi: I'm willing to bet I'm the baby!

Well.. I'll introduce myself! I'm Sasha, I'm 18, and I've been with my OH for 3 years. He's 19. We live in Cape Breton & we plan on TTC in March 2014 for #1!

We're waiting because I need to finish up school, he wants to make sure that his job is stable (he started it about 6 weeks ago) and we want to find an apartment. We've been looking for about 6 months with no luck, and everytime we find the perfect apartment by the time we find it and book a viewing, etc. it's gone! :cry:

I'm going to go to a 19-month long course for Early Childhood Education, after which I plan on working in a daycare until we save up for a house of our own and then I'll open an in-home daycare. With the course I'm taking it has debt-reduction and the government subsidizes in-home daycares. I'm actually really excited to start that, it's my dream job! I love children and couldn't imagine having a career that didn't include kids in some way! On the other hand, I'd love to be a SAHM but with the economy the way it is, especially in our area, it's not looking like that's likely to happen. 

Nice to meet you lovely ladies and I'm looking forward to spending the next year here with you!


----------



## callumsmummy

hello everyone! how are we all? xx


----------



## jexter

MamaByrd said:


> Man, you guys all sound like me with the patience right now. I'm having a veryyyy hard time looking at TTC in a practical manner.
> 
> I'm convinced that if OH didn't want to TTC by 2014 I'd find a sperm donor! :haha: jk. Maybe. Maybe not.
> 
> It's hard to focus my mind on anything else :cry:

I know the feeling! :)


----------



## jexter

Hey there.

I'm Jay. I used to be very active on this website awhile ago! :) I'm back. 

I live in Sydney, Australia. I work full time and have had the most amazing supportive conversations with some awesome people on here :) I've found it rather hard to be a younger guy who is very broody. I haven't met that amazing girl who is keen to experience making a family...yet. 

And yes, trust me.. I know how it feels.. it's weird to be a guy and crave a family/baby so badly haha. 

Anyways, I am here to chat to if any of you need some advice, or a guy to talk to for whatever reason. :) 

Nice to 'meet' you all haha.


----------



## BabyBabbler

jexter said:


> I've found it rather hard to be a younger guy who is very broody.

You're not the only guy that is broody, my OH is the one who brought up when we should start trying for a baby! :flower:


----------



## angiepie

I'm good callumsmummy, what are you up to lately?

Welcome everyone. There's new people each time I come in here now. Jexter- I'm from Sydney too, where abouts do you live? I gotta say it's very refreshing to see a broody guy in here!!

My news- nothing exciting. I've started my second job and am working 10 and 11 hour days for the next year of my life. Depressing! Even thinking of the money and future LO isn't helping. Plus I travel 80 mins to work one way and an hour back, so I have an hour at home each day now and that's just to eat dinner. And I only have Sunday off. :wacko: oh well, I suppose I shouldn't complain, really! Many people would love to have a job, house etc so I guess I'm lucky. Thought for the day haha.


----------



## jexter

angiepie said:


> Jexter- I'm from Sydney too, where abouts do you live? I gotta say it's very refreshing to see a broody guy in here!!

Hey! I'm from the Alexandria area :) yourself?


----------



## MissN8

hey ladies cant believe its almost April already just shows you how fast this year is going so far. Our ttc dates will be here in no time. We had to push ours back a few months but don't mind. 

is anyone in their 30's on this thread would love to chat with others my age?? :flower:


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome BabyBabbler and jexter :wave:!

MissN8 I will be 30 in May.


----------



## angiepie

jexter said:


> angiepie said:
> 
> 
> Jexter- I'm from Sydney too, where abouts do you live? I gotta say it's very refreshing to see a broody guy in here!!
> 
> Hey! I'm from the Alexandria area :) yourself?Click to expand...

Cool. We live in Bexley. :)


----------



## Poppiebug

MissN8 said:


> hey ladies cant believe its almost April already just shows you how fast this year is going so far. Our ttc dates will be here in no time. We had to push ours back a few months but don't mind.
> 
> is anyone in their 30's on this thread would love to chat with others my age?? :flower:

I'm 30 :)



angiepie said:


> jexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angiepie said:
> 
> 
> Jexter- I'm from Sydney too, where abouts do you live? I gotta say it's very refreshing to see a broody guy in here!!
> 
> Hey! I'm from the Alexandria area :) yourself?Click to expand...
> 
> Cool. We live in Bexley. :)Click to expand...

Hi fellow Aussies. I'm in Melbourne :)


I hope everyone is well. xo


----------



## Eline

I'm 30 as well.

Good luck with your second job, Angiepie. You should be very proud of yourself working so hard for yourself and your family! I'm not sure if I would have the strength to do that.


----------



## BabyBabbler

How did you ladies wait until 30, and still WTT? Maybe I'm just crazy and wishing my youth away but I can't wait 10 years to TTC :shrug:



luvmyfam said:


> Welcome BabyBabbler and jexter :wave:!

Thanks love x


----------



## sugrad2007

I am 32.


----------



## Caite

Loads of new people. Hi.

Jay, I understand how difficult it must be for you. I'm sort of in the same position - I'm single and am planning on doing this alone. At least, being a woman, I have that option. I hope you find a nice woman and you are both ready to have children soon.

Sasha, that sounds like a good plan. And I think you are the baby of the thread.

Angiepie - you sound very busy. I hope your new job is going well.

I came off nights Sunday morning and really struggled to get back in to a day routine, even though I didn't sleep very long Sunday. I really struggled to get to sleep Monday night and ended up with about 2 hours and have been in uni the rest of the week. Ah well, I'm counting down til the easter holidays - two more days to go! I can't wait. I will completely forget about uni for two whole weeks (I have no exams coming up and no assignments due in for months) and get through the big long list of things I have not had time to do over the last six months.

My mum has some health issues going on at the moment, nothing serious, but she is waiting for the results of some tests. Logically and professionally, I know if there was something serious, they would have contacted her by now, but it is so frustrating that she hasn't yet had the results. The GP receptionist told me today when I found (after them having not phoned my mum back as promised) they still hadn't received them. I asked to speak to the practice manager and was put through to the reception manager. I told her that mum was expecting a phone call and she claimed that they obviously hadn't received the result, when I informed her that a phone call telling mum that would have been polite, she tried to claim that they had been too busy (two surgeries have amalgamated and my gran said there are so many receptionists, presumably from both surgeries, that they are almost falling over each other and fighting over which one answers the phone!) - I informed her that, having worked on a busy ward, I still ensured I returned patient/families' calls. I think she needs to try a 14 hour shift where she barely has time to pee before telling me she was too busy. She says she will phone my mum tomorrow. If she doesn't, or the results are not there, I will be turning up in their reception after uni and not budging until someone gets the results.


----------



## BabyBabbler

I guess being the baby won't be a bad thing, I do a lot of my own "research" but I'm sure those who are actually going through the same things I will be will be able to say things much better than an article or book


----------



## luvmyfam

Caite, I hope you get some answers soon about your Mom. And I hope everything is ok!


----------



## Caite

Thank you, luvmyfam. I'm sure it will be ok. They have said that they the results will be there tomorrow. At least they had the decency to phone her back today.


----------



## MariposaTam

Butting in but have been partially stalking the thread for a bit. Glad to hear that they finally called Caite-sorry that you had to pull it out of them =/ I am keeping your mom in my thoughts-vibes for good results!


----------



## Caite

Thank you. My mum got her results and they were fine, just as we suspected they would be. I think mum would have still be waiting if I hadn't phoned, though. She kind of lets people get away with stuff like that, whereas I can be quite authoritative (but still polite) when I want something. I think it was my last job that made me like that.

We've had a fair bit of snow over here today and it is forecast to continue all tomorrow, too. It looks pretty, and the dogs absolutely love it. But driving home tonight, after collecting my dogs, was a bit of a nightmare. Getting to the village was fine, but once I got into the village, it was a bit more difficult. I have to turn immediately after a bridge to get in to my road - I think I was doing about 5mph to get into my road - I've never taken that junction so slow!

I'm on my holidays now - two whole weeks off. I didn't manage to get in to uni today cos of the snow, so I just have to catch up on today's work, which won't take more than an hour or so I guess (I've done the work for one of the lecturers already), and then two whole weeks with absolutely nothing planned at the moment. So excited.


----------



## MariposaTam

Glad to hear the good news! Our dogs love snow too, but I need new tires in my car so the last few snowfalls we had I've been terrified to drive in. Spring seems to be in the air over here, everything has melted much to our dismay because our backyard turns into a swamp each spring and our poor dogs have to deal with it. Fingers crossed for these few months to pass quickly!


----------



## Rachie004

Caite, I'm glad the results were all good for your mum. We have had a reasonable amount of snow fall in the last couple of days too! I hope you enjoy your holiday :)

In other news for me; we've made some good progress on the house today. OH has stripped the family bathroom of tiles today so all that is left in there now is the bath - we've been steadily burning the bathroom floor in the wood stove over the last week. 

I've finally finished putting filler onto the living room walls/ceiling, it is such a big room that is has taken me a week to do. OH has taken down the light fittings and switched them for just regular bulbs which is more practical for painting. We're upto 19 paint swatches on the wall too which is a personal best for us! I'll be so pleased when the room is finished, the other rooms will seem super easy in comparison.

It is only a little progress but I feel like we're two steps (of many) closer :)


----------



## luvmyfam

Glad to hear everythings ok with your Mom Caite. We are about to get some snow hear today. I REALLY hope this is our last snow. 

Welcome MariposaTam :wave:!

Rachie, it sounds like you and your OH are busy! That's pretty hard work, and sometimes it just feels like it takes forever to get done!


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Hi there! New girl to this thread. I am WTT with my boyfriend until at least November/December 2014... So I might as well hang out in this thread for a while :) I'm 21, my boyfriend is still at 20... which is why we're waiting till at least late 2014 to sort things out, live together for a while, for me to gain independence (I have a mood disorder and last time it hit bad I became very timid and low) again and so on. SO yeah hi ladies! <3


----------



## sugrad2007

Welcome :)


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome bornthisway :wave:!


----------



## smallpeanut

Anyone wtt for their second and want to pair up? I'm waiting til may x


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome smallpeanut :wave:!


----------



## comotion89

I'm joining you guys we were originally 2015 dec 2016 or later but now we r getting married next may and ttc dec 2014 onwRds till April 2015


----------



## Eline

Welcome! And congratulations on your engagement! :flower: Did you start planning the wedding yet?

I'm counting the hours until the weekend begins. *yaws* I'm a terrible employee today :blush:


----------



## luvmyfam

How is everyone? We had a great Easter, and the boys had so much fun hunting Easter eggs and seeing their cousins. My twin sis announced she is preggo with her baby # 2. Mixed emotions... but I'm very happy for her. When she was pregnant with her first I was kind of the one to tell her... I had a dream she was preggo and she took a test and BFP. This time I didn't even have a feeling until minutes before she told me.


----------



## Rachie004

Congrats on your sister's pregnancy luvmyfam

We've have been making a little more progress with the house this week. We've had a bereavement which made my OH say yesterday that he really thinks we need to have children much sooner rather than later, I was quite shocked that he said this and I asked if he meant sooner than next year. He hasn't thought it through that far because of everything that is going on but I feel like I don't have a date again, even if it the new date will be closer I don't like uncertainty lol!


----------



## xLeeBeex

I'm really hoping 2014 will be our year, I may have said but I'll be asking OH when we're on holiday in January when he wants to start a family. I have never asked him outright when he wants to start trying or anything. And by January we'll be financially stable, and we may even have moved by then (I'm hoping so) in to a two bed. So the only thing stopping us will be whether OH is ready or not.

All I will do, is just ask if I can have a rough idea, or even a proper date when he wants to start, or for me to at least come off my pill. I'm gonna save up and make sure that our January holiday is bloody brilliant and we can do lots of fun stuff so he's in a really good mood lol.

Hope everyone had a great Easter :)


----------



## luvmyfam

That sounds like an awesome plan Lee!! I hppe you will be TTC in 2014!:flower:


Sorry about your loss Rachie:hugs:. Hopefully you can be sure of your date soon. 


Welcome comotion89 :wave:!


----------



## Pukite

Hi! Can I join? My name is Baiba, I'm married, 28 years old and have 2 amazing sons.
Me and hubby decided this evening that we will be TTC our 3rd baby (I'm sooo hoping for a girl..) next Fall, so I'm officially WTC till September 2014. Seems long, but with 2 little ones already under 3 years the time will probably fly. My youngest one will be 1 in few weeks and I keep thinking - wait, where did the time go???
:)


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome Pukite :wave:! We will probably be TTC around the same time!


----------



## Pukite

luvmyfam said:


> Welcome Pukite :wave:! We will probably be TTC around the same time!

Thanks! :)
It's really nice to know I'm not the only one waiting more than a year to even start trying. :) And I see You have 2 boys as well.. Let me guess - you would like to have a girl, right? I think boys are amazing, i know they are, but I just want one little "mini-me" in the house. 
What are your plans inbetween? I was just thinking that I should get my health checked and regulate my hormones.. And it wouldn't hurt to lose some weight - I want to be a beautiful mom, right now I don't feel like one. :blush:


----------



## Rachie004

I have to confess that I'm a bit obsessed with watching my ticker. For example it's just changed today to 1 year 3 weeks 6 days, somehow it changing to 3 weeks and 6 days is better than it saying 4 weeks yesterday, it's almost crossing a little threshold


----------



## Pukite

Rachie004 said:


> I have to confess that I'm a bit obsessed with watching my ticker. For example it's just changed today to 1 year 3 weeks 6 days, somehow it changing to 3 weeks and 6 days is better than it saying 4 weeks yesterday, it's almost crossing a little threshold

I'm the same! I'm glad my ticker doesnt't say years, although it's just the same, 16 months just seems sooner than 1 year 4 months. :)


----------



## xLeeBeex

luvmyfam said:


> That sounds like an awesome plan Lee!! I hppe you will be TTC in 2014!:flower:

Haha, yeah.... That's unless I chicken out and don't bring it up in January!


----------



## Rachie004

Pukite said:


> Rachie004 said:
> 
> 
> I have to confess that I'm a bit obsessed with watching my ticker. For example it's just changed today to 1 year 3 weeks 6 days, somehow it changing to 3 weeks and 6 days is better than it saying 4 weeks yesterday, it's almost crossing a little threshold
> 
> I'm the same! I'm glad my ticker doesnt't say years, although it's just the same, 16 months just seems sooner than 1 year 4 months. :)Click to expand...

Teehee, yes I totally understand! My next 'thing' to look forward to is when it says '2 weeks and 6 days' it's so silly but I can't help it :blush:


----------



## Pukite

Rachie004 said:


> Pukite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachie004 said:
> 
> 
> I have to confess that I'm a bit obsessed with watching my ticker. For example it's just changed today to 1 year 3 weeks 6 days, somehow it changing to 3 weeks and 6 days is better than it saying 4 weeks yesterday, it's almost crossing a little threshold
> 
> I'm the same! I'm glad my ticker doesnt't say years, although it's just the same, 16 months just seems sooner than 1 year 4 months. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Teehee, yes I totally understand! My next 'thing' to look forward to is when it says '2 weeks and 6 days' it's so silly but I can't help it :blush:Click to expand...

And soon it will be less than a year for You to wait.. ;)


----------



## Rachie004

Pukite said:


> Rachie004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pukite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachie004 said:
> 
> 
> I have to confess that I'm a bit obsessed with watching my ticker. For example it's just changed today to 1 year 3 weeks 6 days, somehow it changing to 3 weeks and 6 days is better than it saying 4 weeks yesterday, it's almost crossing a little threshold
> 
> I'm the same! I'm glad my ticker doesnt't say years, although it's just the same, 16 months just seems sooner than 1 year 4 months. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Teehee, yes I totally understand! My next 'thing' to look forward to is when it says '2 weeks and 6 days' it's so silly but I can't help it :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> And soon it will be less than a year for You to wait.. ;)Click to expand...

I think that will make a massive difference psychologically! As I've mentioned previously, we may bring the date forward but that is very much up in the air at the moment with everything that is going on etc. You're not too far behind me with your date! It's funny, a year seems a really long time away but it seems like nothing at all at the same time. Broody sillyness!


----------



## luvmyfam

Pukite said:


> luvmyfam said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Pukite :wave:! We will probably be TTC around the same time!
> 
> Thanks! :)
> It's really nice to know I'm not the only one waiting more than a year to even start trying. :) And I see You have 2 boys as well.. Let me guess - you would like to have a girl, right? I think boys are amazing, i know they are, but I just want one little "mini-me" in the house.
> What are your plans inbetween? I was just thinking that I should get my health checked and regulate my hormones.. And it wouldn't hurt to lose some weight - I want to be a beautiful mom, right now I don't feel like one. :blush:Click to expand...

Yes, I would love a little girl! We are actually thinking about swaying for a girl and I have been visiting the ingender website sometimes to learn how. Boys are amazing and just full of energy and love, so I would be just as blessed to have an all boy household! But I feel like it doesnt hurt to give a girl a little bit of a better chance lol. 

I also want to lose about 30 lbs. I don't know if I will be able to lose that much though, because that would be at my pre pregnancy weight for DS 1. I just need to get motivated! I am with you on regulating hormones too. 

So nice meeting you here:flower:!


----------



## Pukite

luvmyfam said:


> Pukite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luvmyfam said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Pukite :wave:! We will probably be TTC around the same time!
> 
> Thanks! :)
> It's really nice to know I'm not the only one waiting more than a year to even start trying. :) And I see You have 2 boys as well.. Let me guess - you would like to have a girl, right? I think boys are amazing, i know they are, but I just want one little "mini-me" in the house.
> What are your plans inbetween? I was just thinking that I should get my health checked and regulate my hormones.. And it wouldn't hurt to lose some weight - I want to be a beautiful mom, right now I don't feel like one. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I would love a little girl! We are actually thinking about swaying for a girl and I have been visiting the ingender website sometimes to learn how. Boys are amazing and just full of energy and love, so I would be just as blessed to have an all boy household! But I feel like it doesnt hurt to give a girl a little bit of a better chance lol.
> 
> I also want to lose about 30 lbs. I don't know if I will be able to lose that much though, because that would be at my pre pregnancy weight for DS 1. I just need to get motivated! I am with you on regulating hormones too.
> 
> So nice meeting you here:flower:!Click to expand...

I guess we're thinking similar. I's love to have all boys as well, I like being the only princess in the house. :D Can You tell me something more about that ingender website? What are the main things to do for a girl? ;) 

I want to lose some 10 lbs or so, I'm not overweight, it's just that my old clothes don't fit me anymoer and I can't afford right now to buy a whole new wardrobe so I have to shrink myself! :D And the summer is coming (it doesn't seem that way right now - it's SNOWING! It IS April and it isn't normal! Global warming? Yeah, right! :D ), wanna look my best. 

It's nice to meet You, too! :flower: 
P.S. Sorry about my English, it isn't my first language..


----------



## Pukite

Rachie004 said:


> I think that will make a massive difference psychologically! As I've mentioned previously, we may bring the date forward but that is very much up in the air at the moment with everything that is going on etc. You're not too far behind me with your date! It's funny, a year seems a really long time away but it seems like nothing at all at the same time. Broody sillyness!

I usually count the time in cycles - I have long ones, about 37 days, so for me it's like 13 more to start TTC. ;)


----------



## luvmyfam

Pukite, the website is ingender.com (there are others, that is just the one I visit). According to the website there are several things you can do to increase your chance of having a girl, by decreasing your ph. They say that if your cervicl mucus has a low ph, you are more likely to have girls (high ph = boys). There is a very specific diet that they follow for about 6 weeks prior to TTC, douches (before and after DTD), positions, ect. 

The website has tons of information and there is a section where everyone posts their "sways" and what all they did, and what result they had. All very interesting!


----------



## Pukite

Good morning! How is everybody doing?
For me - the time seems to go by soo slowly.. and today I feel so heavy-hearted about all the baby-situation, life itself.. Seems ridiculous that I kinda feel jelous to those moms-to-be who are expecting their babies - I already have two and I shouldn't be.. But I can't help myself. I keep looking at my pregnancy photos and I really regret that I didn't enjoy that time to the max. And now I have to wait so long to have another baby. The main reason I want to wait is - when both my boys will go to Kindergarden, I will have time for myself, I will be able to do all those cute pregnant women things - go to Yoga, go to all those classes (I never did it with my first 2 babies), do an outdoor photosession with my family and so on. Yeah, that is definately worth waiting. :) 
I wrote this and don't feel so bad anymore. :)


----------



## mandaa1220

Hi everyone! May I join?

I've been a member of BnB for years, but have been in and out of the forum since I've been WTT. I'm Manda, 23 and engaged to my amazing fiance who is 25 next month. We have been together a few years and are getting married April 2014. We live in the US. 

We've been back and forth about a TTC date. He really has been go with the flow, as long as it is not until after the wedding. Originally, we had talked about TTC on our one year anniversary, but recently after hearing about several old friends who are pregnant, I've been incredibly broody. We talked about it last week and he agreed that we could start NTNP on our wedding night. I already am off BC and have been for the past year, we just use the pull out method, which has been incredibly successful, so I know my cycles fairly well.

I've literally been broody since I was out of highschool and with an ex. I knew it wasn't the time to have a baby of course and I'm so glad we never had any accidents, because he was not the right guy for me, but now it feels so real to have a wedding and TTC date.

For the most part, we are pretty set. We bought our own house in October 2012. We have three cars between the both of us. I have my bachelors and am a graduate student and will graduate in May 2014. We both have reliable and steady FT jobs. We could definitely work on saving money, which is difficult with the wedding also, but for the most part I feel confident we've met most of our goals. Though I'd really like to get a new job before we have a baby! We'll see.

Anyways, now that I feel like a real WTT, because I have a date, I'm here to stay! Hope all is well with you!


----------



## Rachie004

Hi manda, welcome!

I'm so massively baby bonkers since OH said about babies needing to happen sooner rather than later, I thought I'd got myself under control with the idea of it being next year. I really want to throw my birth control in the bin and just NTNP. The *only* thing stopping me is that I have a half marathon in September and I don't think it would be sensible to run that while significantly pregnant. I'm trying VERY hard to not badger my OH about it due to everything else atm.

I'm a bit bummed at the moment because I was really wanting to pay for an independent midwife and go in for a home waterbirth using natal hypnobirthing but I was chatting to my Doctor the other day about an on going issue I have and the effect it would have in pregnancy and he said that I would automatically be considered high risk and would need consultant led care so I'm not sure if that would discount me from a homebirth :(


----------



## Pukite

mandaa1220 - welcome! I'm new here, too. :)
Rachie004 - I can't even imagine how I could continue to take BC after hearing what Your OH said to You. Well, anyway - good luck, and maybe marathon can wait till next year? ;)


----------



## Rachie004

Teehee Pukite, that is naughty. You never know, I did say earlier 'I wonder just how fat and pregnant I could be to do the run'. I'm running it to raise money for SANDS so I wouldn't want to put it off. I think things need to settle down before I bring it up to talk about it seriously. 

OH *did* nearly make me choke on my dinner because he sat there and said 'aw, we're going to have a baby soon, how exciting' but he was referring to the vegetabled we'd just planted!

*stares at my ticker some more*


----------



## mandaa1220

September really is not that far away in the grand scheme of things ya know? Focus on the marathon for now... once you have babies, it will be more of a challenge to do something like a marathon, so think of it as a *possible* once in a lifetime opportunity. You could definitely get back into it afterwards, but it will definitely be more challenging and it's for a good cause!

I keep thinking about my wedding in that way. We've already bought my wedding dress, which was far more than I intended on paying. My mom bought it for me, but it is incredibly formfitting and there is no way I could wear it if I got pregnant. When I look back on my life, I don't think I'm going to regret waiting to get pregnant by a year really. It's just difficult now. 

I think the best way not to obsess completely is to obsess about something else, like training for the marathon, getting fit, etc. It has to be something that occupies you every single day though, otherwise baby thoughts can take over your life. I've been trying to lose weight since the day after Christmas and have lost 11 pounds, but my goal is still 8 pounds away. I've been trying to focus on getting back on track and exercising daily.


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome mandaa1220 :wave:!


----------



## Rachie004

Thank you for the post manda, everything you have said is very sensible! Your dress sounds gorgeous :) Well done on the weight loss, you've done fantastically well. It looks like we'll be trying at the same time if we stay with the same date.

I know that it's sensible to wait and really it isn't that far away but I still feel like all I'm doing is waiting to have babies. Ignoring the fact that we have work to be getting on with on the house, holidays to have, a wedding to fit in, our garden projects etc lol x


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Hi can I join you? Me and OH are going to be trying for a baby as of beginning of 2013. We had a miscarrage in November last yr after a surprise pregnancy and after complications with pregnancy retainment and being ill, we decided to take some time out and enjoy ourselves and let my body get back to normal. We will have been together 3 years in May, have lived together over 2 of them and just in the process of buying our first house together. :) My OH finishes his studies in September this year too. :)


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome LauraLoo :wave:!


----------



## Rachie004

Hi LauraLoo! Welcome xx


----------



## mandaa1220

Rachie004 said:


> Thank you for the post manda, everything you have said is very sensible! Your dress sounds gorgeous :) Well done on the weight loss, you've done fantastically well. It looks like we'll be trying at the same time if we stay with the same date.
> 
> I know that it's sensible to wait and really it isn't that far away but I still feel like all I'm doing is waiting to have babies. Ignoring the fact that we have work to be getting on with on the house, holidays to have, a wedding to fit in, our garden projects etc lol x

Yes, if you guys wait it will be the same month and all! I'm pretty excited. Today is one of those days that the "wanting a baby" situation is getting to me. I try to distract myself, but it gets so tough sometimes!!


----------



## Rachie004

Aw, bless you. What is it about today that is making it get to you? 

I've been freaking out I think because of the prospect of it being closer - not because I don't want it to be but I have so many what if questions. What if it takes us forever to get pregnant, what if we suffer losses, what if I don't know what to do with my baby, do we really want to inflict our pale skin onto a child etc lol


----------



## mandaa1220

Rachie004 said:


> Aw, bless you. What is it about today that is making it get to you?
> 
> I've been freaking out I think because of the prospect of it being closer - not because I don't want it to be but I have so many what if questions. What if it takes us forever to get pregnant, what if we suffer losses, what if I don't know what to do with my baby, do we really want to inflict our pale skin onto a child etc lol

I think it is that several other people I know (not necessarily friends, just mutual friends) have had a baby or found out they were pregnant within the past week. People who aren't in the best circumstance to have a baby too... just makes me jealous. I know it will be worth the wait. Just having one of those days.

I am the queen of the "what ifs". I was just speaking to a friend about this the other day... I am so paranoid that I will not be able to conceive and will have issues with it. It worries me so much and I have no idea where this fear stems from. I almost feel like I'm desperate to start trying, just to see if I can get pregnant.


----------



## Rachie004

Yeah, I totally get where you're coming from. I think it's really hard to see people get pregnant because however happy you are for them there is just a teensy part of you that thinks 'why not me' but then it's even harder to see people get pregnant when their circumstances aren't great. I know there isn't ever a perfect time to have a baby but it's still super frustrating! 

I almost feel like that by not trying that we're losing time almost just in case we can't conceive quickly. I think it's an irrational fear that most women have (or maybe it's just the two of us?). I think I'd like to stop BC soon and get my AMH tested just to put my mind at ease, or not at ease as the case may be!


----------



## mandaa1220

Can you explain what AMH testing is? I'm not familiar with it. I feel exactly the same as you, so I think it's probably normalish. I came off my BC about a year ago, so me and OH use the pull out method. I bought an ovulation testing kit, because I want to make sure I'm ovulating and better track my cycles because I think I'll feel a little better. I just keep forgetting to do it, because after my AF I'm thanking god it's gone and not worrying about testing the weeks after!


----------



## Rachie004

AMH is Anti Mullerian Hormone and it indicates how good your ovary reserves are. You need to have at least one cycle clear of BC for it to be accurate and in the UK I believe it costs £75 to have it done as it isn't a routine test that a Dr would do unless you have cause ie you have been trying for a long time or have fertility issues. I think the higher number you come back with the better. Hope that helps xx


----------



## mandaa1220

Rachie004 said:


> AMH is Anti Mullerian Hormone and it indicates how good your ovary reserves are. You need to have at least one cycle clear of BC for it to be accurate and in the UK I believe it costs £75 to have it done as it isn't a routine test that a Dr would do unless you have cause ie you have been trying for a long time or have fertility issues. I think the higher number you come back with the better. Hope that helps xx

Thanks :)


----------



## mandaa1220

Sooooo.... a slight update on my WTT situation. It is exactly 1 year until our TTC date on Friday :happydance:

We will also be going to look at puppies on Friday. We had talked about how once we bought our own house, we could get a dog. My recent obsessive broodiness has definitely pushed me to pursue getting a dog more quickly than I had anticipated and it kind of came from nowhere, so OH was not immediately on board. After two days of convincing, we will be going to look at puppies at a shelter this Friday and I'm very excited. I'm hoping it calms my obsessive desire to have a baby right now and I want to get a puppy, so it will grow with our family. 

I'm pretty excited. I'm also pretty excited, because my OH recognized that Friday when we look at puppies, it will be one year from when we start TTC and he mentioned it without me mentioning it! :happydance:


----------



## Pukite

mandaa1220 said:


> Sooooo.... a slight update on my WTT situation. It is exactly 1 year until our TTC date on Friday :happydance:
> 
> We will also be going to look at puppies on Friday. We had talked about how once we bought our own house, we could get a dog. My recent obsessive broodiness has definitely pushed me to pursue getting a dog more quickly than I had anticipated and it kind of came from nowhere, so OH was not immediately on board. After two days of convincing, we will be going to look at puppies at a shelter this Friday and I'm very excited. I'm hoping it calms my obsessive desire to have a baby right now and I want to get a puppy, so it will grow with our family.
> 
> I'm pretty excited. I'm also pretty excited, because my OH recognized that Friday when we look at puppies, it will be one year from when we start TTC and he mentioned it without me mentioning it! :happydance:

Seems like You will have an amazing day today! Congrats, Mandaa! Can I ask why did You choose to get married on this date? :)


----------



## angiepie

Some slight (but very exciting) progress on our TTC front. We were going to go away for a weekend to TTC but now we're using our before wedding honeymoon as our babymoon so we don't have to do 2 trips and I don't have to worry about being pregnant on the 2nd trip. So we are going to NZ for our babymoon. I really look forward to planning it in the following months.

I'm managing the broodiness really well lately and I think that's because it's actually getting feasibly closer, so I have more to look forward to.


----------



## xLeeBeex

Yessss! How exciting :) thats good news then :)


----------



## luvmyfam

Your turn is so close Angie! And with so much to look forward to, it will fly by!!! So happy for you :). 

How are you Lee?


----------



## callumsmummy

how is everyone? im so broody ;(


----------



## Rachie004

callumsmummy said:


> how is everyone? im so broody ;(

Having a few bad broody days too. I just had a bit of a rant on a different thread though :blush:

Manda - super exciting about the puppy! I can't wait to see photos xx


----------



## luvmyfam

I've been a little more broody these last few days. I hear people talking about pregnancy or labor and I get soooo broody. I see a newborn on TV I get the baby itch! Some days I'm like "maybe we should just be done with our two" and DH says "no, we'll have one more". But lately.....getting pretty broody!


----------



## Pukite

Well.. I just started my own business, I'm selling toys and baby-stuff, so it gets hard sometimes to see something like beautiful activity mat for girls or a nice stroller.. But I will need them one day, I know, so that's what keeps me going. 
Have you thought about which stroller or something else You would like for your baby? I love watching them online, and I love seeing other moms-to-be choices!! :)


----------



## mandaa1220

Pukite said:


> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> Sooooo.... a slight update on my WTT situation. It is exactly 1 year until our TTC date on Friday :happydance:
> 
> We will also be going to look at puppies on Friday. We had talked about how once we bought our own house, we could get a dog. My recent obsessive broodiness has definitely pushed me to pursue getting a dog more quickly than I had anticipated and it kind of came from nowhere, so OH was not immediately on board. After two days of convincing, we will be going to look at puppies at a shelter this Friday and I'm very excited. I'm hoping it calms my obsessive desire to have a baby right now and I want to get a puppy, so it will grow with our family.
> 
> I'm pretty excited. I'm also pretty excited, because my OH recognized that Friday when we look at puppies, it will be one year from when we start TTC and he mentioned it without me mentioning it! :happydance:
> 
> Seems like You will have an amazing day today! Congrats, Mandaa! Can I ask why did You choose to get married on this date? :)Click to expand...

No special reason... we wanted March and my mom didn't want me to have it in March. She wanted a summer wedding for me. I decided April would be a fair enough compromise and it was a Saturday in April that wasn't a family members birthday!! 

We got our puppy!! His name is Carson and he is sooo tiny!!
 



Attached Files:







Carson.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 4









Carson2.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Pukite

mandaa1220 said:


> We got our puppy!! His name is Carson and he is sooo tiny!!

Congrats on Your new addition to the family! He is tiny, indeed. What king of dog is that? (I'm not familiar with most dogs, my favorites are German Shepherds..)


----------



## luvmyfam

Congrats Mandaa on your new puppy! Carson will definitely keep your days busy until you are WTT! He's so cute :). 

Pukite, do you just buy baby stuff and toys cheap and sell it online?


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Hey everyone i know im not on here much but i got a question? My son will be 4 months old 2moro and i am really wanting another baby so badly.. anybody have any things i can do to keep my mind off of it.. i mean my best friend is heavily pregnant with her second and it makes me want to have another one so bad... i guess i just miss having a tiny newborn baby. Evan is getting so big on me so fast it makes me sad :(


----------



## mandaa1220

Pukite said:


> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> We got our puppy!! His name is Carson and he is sooo tiny!!
> 
> Congrats on Your new addition to the family! He is tiny, indeed. What king of dog is that? (I'm not familiar with most dogs, my favorites are German Shepherds..)Click to expand...

We got him from a shelter, so he's a mix and they don't know for sure what breeds he is. They are pretty sure he's part jack russell terrier, maybe part cattledog, and personally, I think he looks part chihuahua, but his brothers did not look chihuahua at all. He's 7 weeks old and not even 5 lbs. We're pretty sure he'll be under 20 pounds full grown, probably less than that honestly. My OH really wanted a big dog, like a siberian husky, but I'm just not all that comfortable with big dogs. Saying that, now that we have Carson home, I'm scared to break him because he's so tiny.


----------



## MUMOF5

Hi, can I be added to the 2014 ttc list please. We are going to start ttc baby no. 7 :wacko: around September 2014 (after sterilisation reversal). :happydance::happydance:


----------



## BumbleBee10

Thought I would join here, hopefully going to start TTC number 1 in Feb 2014 :)


----------



## kaylacrouch93

well everyone we have decided to start tryin in aug of this year!


----------



## luvmyfam

mandaa1220 said:


> Pukite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> We got our puppy!! His name is Carson and he is sooo tiny!!
> 
> Congrats on Your new addition to the family! He is tiny, indeed. What king of dog is that? (I'm not familiar with most dogs, my favorites are German Shepherds..)Click to expand...
> 
> We got him from a shelter, so he's a mix and they don't know for sure what breeds he is. They are pretty sure he's part jack russell terrier, maybe part cattledog, and personally, I think he looks part chihuahua, but his brothers did not look chihuahua at all. He's 7 weeks old and not even 5 lbs. We're pretty sure he'll be under 20 pounds full grown, probably less than that honestly. My OH really wanted a big dog, like a siberian husky, but I'm just not all that comfortable with big dogs. Saying that, now that we have Carson home, I'm scared to break him because he's so tiny.Click to expand...

I thought he kind of looked like a chihuahua too. I have pomeranians and my female was 0.8 lbs when I brought her home at 8 weeks old. She is now 10 years old and 7 lbs. My male is 12 lbs and 7 years old. Love little dogs! Although we got them when we lived in an appartment and now DH says that since we have the space, we will be getting a big dog someday. I just can't imagine living with a big dog. There would definitely have to be some major training involved!


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome Mumof5 and bumbleBee :wave:!

Congrats Kaylacrouch! Thats great news! Wow will that be close in age! If you get preggo right away, your kiddos will probably be super close! I don't think I could do it though!


----------



## Pukite

luvmyfam said:


> Pukite, do you just buy baby stuff and toys cheap and sell it online?

Yeah, something like that. :)
Happy bithday to Your big boy - if I remember right, today is his 4th birthday. :):flower:


----------



## luvmyfam

I can't believe my sweet Gabe is 4 today. A little emotional at the moment. He is such a blessing in our lives. Seems like just yesterday he was my 7lb 15oz newborn baby boy.


----------



## xLeeBeex

Happy birthday to Gabriel  I bet time has flown when you think about it. It's a shame they can't stay little for just a bit longer!


----------



## luvmyfam

xLeeBeex said:


> Happy birthday to Gabriel  I bet time has flown when you think about it. It's a shame they can't stay little for just a bit longer!

I know... I can't describe the feeling of seeing your child grow and see and do new things...it is amazing, but I wish I could just hit the pause button sometimes!


----------



## angiepie

Aww happy birthday! Can't wait til I have a 4 year old to celebrate birthdays!


----------



## smallpeanut

Having a bad day :( my friend found out she is pregnant and her lo is 2 months old. I desperately wanted to try about now for number 2 as i really dont want a big age gap at all but oh wasn't keen. So we compromised for next year. Tad jealous but I'll get over it, dead excited for her!!! On the plus, belle is finally out of our bed after 3 months of co sleeping and is in her cot asleep ATM :) good times. I'm enjoying every min of being a mummy. She's so special. I'm also quite excited for her to be an age she can understand she's having a baby brother or sister so that's another reason to wait. Roll on 2014!!!


----------



## luvmyfam

Don't worry smallpeanut... it will be great for you to have this time with just Annabelle! It's great having two... but it is so nice to have that one on one!


----------



## Poppiebug

Hey all, just popping in to say hi. I've been terribly slack keeping up with this thread.

I'm not sure what our time frame is on TTC #2, hopefully it will still be sometime next year as I don't want a huge gap between kiddies. At this stage our financial situation isn't very good (haven't been able to start work as yet - hopefully very soon though) and we had always thought we could TTC early next year but probably won't be. I would also like to get a pretty good timeline in mind as I think it would really motivate me to lose weight and get my blood pressure in better condition before we try again. The whole weight thing makes me quite depressed really. I might have a good chat about it soon with DH and hopefully we can work out some goals to aim for. 

Anyway... that's us for now. I hope everyone is well. 

xo


----------



## Rachie004

luvmyfam - Happy Belated Birthday to Gabe, I hope he had a lovely day! 

Smallpeanut - I know it's hard seeing other people get pregnant but that is a SUPER small age gap that your friend is having and I can imagine that it is going to really hard work for her, plus it's not much of a break for her body. Try to take some comfort in that at least, lol.

Poppiebug - Hello, nice to see you popping in :)

We're almost definitely going to be bringing our date forward but we haven't been able to think about it cleary. I feel quite anxious because I like to plan and wanted to come off the pill quite far in advance (I had planned to either stop the pill this September or in January to TTC in May) but I expect I'll probably end up just stopping it and NTNP straight from there. Eek!


----------



## luvmyfam

Hi Poppiebug :wave: it's been a while! Glad to see you on BnB! I am in the same boat as you are with weight. I would really love to get in really great shape, but I just don't have the motivation. I get really seasonally depressed. I am hoping that now that the weather is starting to get warmer here, I will be a little more motivated:dohh:!


----------



## Rachie004

Having a bad day. Feeling really frustrated with the uncertainty of it all, even though hopefully it's hopefully going to be sooner. Also, I've been internetting too much and generally terrifying myself about my underactive thyroid and the impact that has in pregnancy etc.


----------



## Poppiebug

So I had a chat to DH the other day about TTC as I feel that I will benefit from having a goal to work towards. We are really uncertain about our financial situation (which hopefully will only improve over the next few months when I can finally start my business) and also I need a time frame for me to be motivated to get on top of my health and weight situation. So we chatted and decided that we'd aim for July 2014 to begin more closely looking at TTC. We may not exactly start in July, but we've given us that time frame to work towards, if things are good, we might start Aug / Sept, I feel September onwards would be best as if we conceived in Aug and all things going well, baby would be born the same month as #1, so I'd rather keep them apart just a little. I also like the thought of having another winter baby as the swaddling and rugging up worked well for our first, and we didn't have to worry about the summer heat until later on. I also want to sway for a girl so I will need time to get all those things happening with diet, tracking etc which I will probably start doing in April / May next year.

So I'm a bit excited about that and it will give me something to work towards. :)


----------



## mandaa1220

Hi everyone! Haven't been in here too much this past week. We've been super busy since getting our puppy Carson a week and a half ago. We're also renovating our laundry room, and it's the end of the semester for me (I'm in grad school). All the chaos is definitely making time go by quickly. I picked up my wedding dress yesterday, as it had come in and fit perfectly! Less than a year until our wedding and TTC date, so I'm feeling exciting, but antsy of course!


----------



## luvmyfam

Poppie, You sound just like me lol! We are thinking we will start TTC in Aug 2014... and will probably sway girl!

Mandaa, that is all so exciting! It will FLY by for you :).


----------



## callumsmummy

hi everyone xx


----------



## Pukite

Hi, everyone!
I haven't written anything lately - I've been busy with my little man's first birthday and other "real life activities". :) I would inster a photo from our party but I don't know how to do that. :(


----------



## angiepie

I think our TTC date is back to NYE, as DF couldn't get leave approved for our NZ holiday in November, so we're taking it at the end of December. It's wise not to TTC in November as I'd be risking being pregnant and sick and tired on holiday where we have to do long drives etc.

I'm not too sad about it as I was the one who suggested moving it back, and it's no later than our original date was and it's only an extra month. Still, it's disappointing. But I'm looking forward to TTC on NYE again, as that is a more meaningful date and event (being on holiday and all) than our random November date was.

Now, just gotta get the courage to change my ticker back and make it official. :p


----------



## luvmyfam

NYE is a nice time to start trying :).


----------



## luvmyfam

Pukite, happy birthday to your little guy!


----------



## luvmyfam

Rachie004 said:


> Having a bad day. Feeling really frustrated with the uncertainty of it all, even though hopefully it's hopefully going to be sooner. Also, I've been internetting too much and generally terrifying myself about my underactive thyroid and the impact that has in pregnancy etc.

Are you being treated with synthroid? I have been hypothyroid for years and my endocrinologist monitors me very closely. She told me when I could TTC. Between DS 1 and DS 2 my thyroid was way out of control and she gave me guidlines and said "you cant TTC until your TSH is under 2". So we waited until it was perfect. But we didn't have any problems with both pregnancies. Feel free to talk to me about it:flower:.


----------



## Rachie004

luvmyfam said:


> Rachie004 said:
> 
> 
> Having a bad day. Feeling really frustrated with the uncertainty of it all, even though hopefully it's hopefully going to be sooner. Also, I've been internetting too much and generally terrifying myself about my underactive thyroid and the impact that has in pregnancy etc.
> 
> Are you being treated with synthroid? I have been hypothyroid for years and my endocrinologist monitors me very closely. She told me when I could TTC. Between DS 1 and DS 2 my thyroid was way out of control and she gave me guidlines and said "you cant TTC until your TSH is under 2". So we waited until it was perfect. But we didn't have any problems with both pregnancies. Feel free to talk to me about it:flower:.Click to expand...

Aw, thank you so much. That is really kind of you! I take thyroxine. The last time I had my levels checked I was 12 :cry: which is an improvement of my previous reading of 16! I've since had another dosage increase and will have my levels checked again in 2 weeksish. We won't try until my levels are right, seems to be too risky. Shall I send you a pm? You might not want to share all the gory details lol. Thank you xxxx :hugs:


----------



## luvmyfam

Yeah, you can pm me- not really sure how it works on here though lol!


----------



## luvmyfam

What has everyone been up to?

DH and I were discussing our future TTC plan the other day and goal wise we have so much to do! We have about 15 months until TTC and I'm not sure if thats enough time. It's exciting to talk about it, but it can be stressful at the same time lol :). 

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## xLeeBeex

Me and the OH have been working out our finances and lookin at 2 bedroom houses online :D and even had a lighthearted joke about me stealing the 2nd bedroom has a baby room instead of an office for him lol. Getting there :D OH said I need to sort my job out first which is what I'm doing anyway. Its all so exciting!

What goals do you have left luvmyfam?


----------



## luvmyfam

Well, we both would like to lose some weight, we want to get our debt completely paid off and there are several projects we would like to get done on the house prior to trying again. We'll see if all of this gets done before TTC again!


----------



## Varenne

Hello...We'll (hopefully) be TTC our first next year. So excited! Glad to see we've got company!


----------



## Rachie004

We had a big chat on Monday and OH has said once we've done the family bathroom and made a start on the en-suites that he thinks we'll be in a good position to start trying. When we do the en-suites we'll be having the builders in to knock down a couple of walls to open out the shower areas so we'll have them knock out some built in wardrobes at the same time - one of the rooms affected will be the nursery. 
I'll keep plodding on trying to get other rooms done in the meantime but progress is slow due to my health issues atm! 

17 days until I stop taking the pill, squee!


----------



## luvmyfam

I haven't been on here much this week... busy week! How is everyone? Anything new?


----------



## Rachie004

Hello! 11 days until I finish my BC pills :happydance:

We're SO close to being able to finally get some paint on the living room walls and we've finally decided on a sink for the bathroom, apart from that, nothing new from me - I live a very boring life at the moment! How are you? xx


----------



## luvmyfam

Rachie, that will be so nice to get of the pill! Not a whole lot going on here. Went out with my sis this past weekend to celebrate our 30th birthday... that was fun!


----------



## Rachie004

Aw, that sounds lovely! I haven't ever been one for doing big birthday celebrations but I think they always look fun :)

I'm hoping that coming off the pill will improve my thyroid stuff as well, I've felt completely wiped out the last couple of days - did you find that while you were increasing your dosage that you'd start to improve and feel better and then slump again? I've had one peak week after each dosage increase where I've felt okay then I go back to being completely shattered. We managed to choose a bath today too, we now just need to decide on light fittings, a toilet and whatever we're going to have for under sink storage lol! xx


----------



## luvmyfam

Honestly, I would always feel exhausted the whole time my body was getting used to a new dose.


----------



## ImSoTired

May I join? I just had my 1st in December and I'm already broody from time to time. I have decided to wait until June 2014 to try for another. I'm thinking the time will fly as it has since I got pregnant and had my daughter but I've never been good at waiting...:blush: I thought I'd like somebody to wait with!


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome ImSoTired :wave:!


----------



## ImSoTired

luvmyfam said:


> Welcome ImSoTired :wave:!

Thank you! Are we all wtt here?


----------



## luvmyfam

Yep. Most of us throughout 2014... some are WTT the end of 2013.


----------



## ImSoTired

I've only just decided to ttc again in the summer of 2014. That's a whole year away which I know will drive me mad, then the whole ttc process wasn't easy for us at all so I'm sure I'll be a crazy woman, but I just can't imagine having another sooner than that. I'm broody but not, do you know what I mean?


----------



## luvmyfam

Definitely! I am in the same boat!


----------



## ImSoTired

Knowing my body, it'll take at least 6 months to conceive again and I think that is adding to the broodiness. 

luvmyfam when are you going to start ttc?


----------



## Varenne

Anywhere from autumn 2013 to the middle of 2014 here!


----------



## luvmyfam

ImSoTired said:


> Knowing my body, it'll take at least 6 months to conceive again and I think that is adding to the broodiness.
> 
> luvmyfam when are you going to start ttc?


Most likely August 2014. I would like another spring/summer baby!


----------



## MUMOF5

Most likely August 2014. I would like another spring/summer baby![/QUOTE]

Me too, I've had one April baby, all my others are Nov, Dec & Feb babies. If I do manage to get my timing right we plan to have a July/August baby :happydance:

Its gives you so much more choice for arranging something to celebrate their birthdays too, a bouncy castle in the garden, or nice trip to the zoo etc :thumbup:


----------



## ImSoTired

I have a Dec baby. It's not really when I wanted it to happen but we had been trying with no success for months to get a late summer/ fall baby. Figuring I wouldn't get pregnant anyway we continued to dtd and I got a Dec baby. I love her so much but I hate being so busy in Dec and also her bday is too close to Christmas and we can't have any outdoor parties. I want a summer or spring baby this time around (or at the very least fall!) so we will be trying from June/July 2014 until Jan 2015. I'd try this year but my baby is only 5 months old. Although a close sibling might be good for her, I can't imagine having two so young and I want to save myself a bit of sanity....:wacko:


----------



## luvmyfam

I can't imagine having them so close either. My first was an April baby and it was perfect. We will probably TTC from Aug but if we don't conceive by december we will probably wait until Aug 2015. I had some post partum depression and I think it was mostly due to the season!


----------



## ImSoTired

luvmyfam said:


> I can't imagine having them so close either. My first was an April baby and it was perfect. We will probably TTC from Aug but if we don't conceive by december we will probably wait until Aug 2015. I had some post partum depression and I think it was mostly due to the season!

I had a bit also and it never occurred to me that the season may have added to it. I figure this way, Cait will be 2 by the time the second is born so it won't be like having 2 little babies. It might still be tough but it's really a good age gap imo.


----------



## luvmyfam

How is everyone doing:D? What is everyone doing in preparation to TTC? I have started to try to be more consistent with my vitamins and supplements... Now if only I could get the motivation to lose a little weight:haha:!

To try and get myself from stalking the ingender site constantly on ways to sway for a girl, I have been OBSESSED with The Vampire Diaries on netflix:blush:.


----------



## xLeeBeex

luvmyfam said:


> How is everyone doing:D? What is everyone doing in preparation to TTC? I have started to try to be more consistent with my vitamins and supplements... Now if only I could get the motivation to lose a little weight:haha:!
> 
> To try and get myself from stalking the ingender site constantly on ways to sway for a girl, I have been OBSESSED with The Vampire Diaries on netflix:blush:.

At this present moment, I'm not doing anything to prepare. I'm not gonna start taking vitamins or anything until I know what our date is for me comin off BC. Although when we're all nice and moved into the new house I'm gonna get back into exercise and work on getting fit and healthy. I have kinda been trying to lay off fizzy drinks, and make sure I eat a bit more fruit and veg though.

I love vampirey books/shows. I would probably like Vampire Diaries too. Is it anything like True Blood?


----------



## Rachie004

2 days of BC left! I started taking my temp this morning so I can hopefully see a difference when I stop taking the BC after Saturday. Drs appointment this afternoon to see what my thyroid is doing - I always feel nervous!


----------



## xLeeBeex

Good luck at the docs! :)


----------



## Rachie004

Thank yoooou :D


----------



## luvmyfam

xLeeBeex said:


> luvmyfam said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing:D? What is everyone doing in preparation to TTC? I have started to try to be more consistent with my vitamins and supplements... Now if only I could get the motivation to lose a little weight:haha:!
> 
> To try and get myself from stalking the ingender site constantly on ways to sway for a girl, I have been OBSESSED with The Vampire Diaries on netflix:blush:.
> 
> At this present moment, I'm not doing anything to prepare. I'm not gonna start taking vitamins or anything until I know what our date is for me comin off BC. Although when we're all nice and moved into the new house I'm gonna get back into exercise and work on getting fit and healthy. I have kinda been trying to lay off fizzy drinks, and make sure I eat a bit more fruit and veg though.
> 
> I love vampirey books/shows. I would probably like Vampire Diaries too. Is it anything like True Blood?Click to expand...

I never watched true blood. I loved Twilight. Vampire Diaries is always suspensfull! And of course the two brothers who are vampires are so hot! Wish I could watch it right now, but I have to go to sleep so I can go back to work tonight :(.

Rachie, good luck at your appointment! Hope your levels have improved even more :).


----------



## Rachie004

Apparently I'm all better. My levels are now at 2!

I've cried all the way home because I still feel like a bag of crap. I've had one day in 3 months where I've felt fine :(


----------



## angiepie

I'm going to the gym 4 days/week, taking fish oil and cinnamon, hoarding baby items and reading books! Starting my prenatals end of next month (6 months before).


----------



## luvmyfam

Rachie that's amazing that your levels are in the "ok to TTC" range:happydance:!! I know exactly what you mean though about feeling like crap still. Did they check your vitamin D levels?

Angie you are getting so close! I wish I could get motivated to go to the Gym 4 times a week. Are you feeling pretty good then?


----------



## upsy daisy1

hey everyone. i introduced myself in another thread but no one answered so thaught i would join you here. im samantha and ive been on this forum for the last few years but not in this section. i have a daughter who is 3 but wasnt planned so have never gone through the dreaded wwt and ttc. im getting married in feb 2014 and plan to try straight after.im also moving back to the uk from cyprus after the wedding so have a few things to sort.i also suffer anxietyattaqcks and am currently on meds so want to get them under control and hopefully off the meds before ttc. even though i knew i wanted another baby i wasnt sure when but a few days ago me and oh spoke and he said he wants to start trying straight after the wedding. today he told me i can start buying stuff for the baby if i like. i am so excited!!! ive been looking at stuff anyway and fantasizing about buying it but now i actually have permision lol. so yeh i thaught i would join you ladies in the wait till 2014.xx


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome Samantha :wave:! So exciting to have a wedding to look forward to while you wait!


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm still in 'recovery' from giving birth in December so I'm still taking a prenatal vitamin. I may just continue taking it because it really is the best kind of vitamin there is, it has everything in it. I also have to get back to exercising and lose this baby weight as I doubt I'll have normal cycles once I discontinue bc if my weight is where it is. So I'll need to prepare in that way. As for baby things, I have plenty so I won't have to buy anything straight away, just a few new odds and ends when the time comes. I guess the only thing I really need to work on in preparation is getting healthy again. Also I know enough to go off of birth control earlier this time as last time it took us 6+ months to conceive.


----------



## luvmyfam

Imsotired, you are just going to use other forms of BC then for a while? We have been using condoms and I am charting my cycles with FF. I had never really paid much attention before to my fertility signs and some months I am right on with predicting when I ovulate and other months are more confusing. Like this month I thought I ovulated (ewcm and ovaries aching), but then a week later I had all of te symptoms of ovulation again:shrug:. I have also noticed that the last couple of months, both of my ovaries hurt during ovulation or I will get ovulation pain in one and 1-3 days later the other. Do you chart?


----------



## taleasoldas

Hiya, do you mind if i join you ladies?

I am getting married August 2014 and we are hoping to start TTC sept/oct ish :D
We have one little boy already who is 2 in July. I am a childminder and OH is a secondary school teacher


----------



## upsy daisy1

hey everyone feeling really broody today so thaught id come chat to you girls who understand it all lol. so ive been addicted to ebay in the last few days, scrolling through baby things.thank god they dont send much to cyprus otherwise i would be spending a fortune.:dohh: anyway few questions i wanted to ask you girls. me and oh are hoping to start ttc on our honey moon. sorry if too much info, so that is in feb 2014. when do you suggest i stop taking my pills to start regulating my periods. i was always irregular but i want to hopefully be ovulating around the time of the wedding so we can start trying.rathger than beig on my period hopefully:nope: also when should i start prenatal vitamins. i want to prepare my body as much as possible. i have already lost weight and im now at the weight i was before i had mia. a bit less infact. how are you girls all doing today. anyone else feeling broody and addicted to looking and buying baby stuff already??!!


----------



## dani_tinks

Hi Ladies, mind if I join? I think we've kindof decided we'll be TTC next year. 
I joined this forum when I was pregnant with my first. It was a pretty crappy pregnancy, I had MS for months and also had SPD. My son was two weeks late and I was induced. Which was a horrible experience and I was bed ridden on the ward for 48 hours due to the midwife failing to read I had SPD in my notes. I'll probably be a nervous wreck going through it all again!! But here I am :lol:.


----------



## Rachie004

Hi Dani, welcome! I'm sorry to hear (or read) that you had such a rubbish pregnancy. Have you thought about having some counselling to try and come to terms with your experiences and maybe try to get some sort of closure on it? I'm having therapy at the moment to 'tidy up' a few issues that I have and I sort of see it as an extension of taking prenatals because I don't want to go into a pregnancy with any sort of bad feelings. It's not for everyone but it might help you? :)

Upsy daisy - I think it's never too soon to start taking prenatals. I've been taking prenatals since October and I'm glad I did because we want to bring our TTC date forward. I've read books which state that taking folic acid and B vitamins for a year in advance can have advantages - reduced risk of miscarriage amongst other things. I would come off the pill sooner rather than later to give your body a chance to regulate itself and also if there are any issues, ie short luteal phase, then it gives you time to work on those too :) I love looking at baby stuff, I think it's kind of crazy in some respects but I justify it by telling myself it's like buying a new car - you have to shop around first :)

Luvmyfam - thank you for the kind words. I know it's awesome that I'm at the right levels to TTC but I just feel so rubbish still. I've definitely improved but I just want the energy level light to stay on all the time instead of flickering on and then off again. At least I'm having the occasional bout of feeling good I suppose xx


----------



## dani_tinks

Rachie004 said:


> Hi Dani, welcome! I'm sorry to hear (or read) that you had such a rubbish pregnancy. Have you thought about having some counselling to try and come to terms with your experiences and maybe try to get some sort of closure on it? I'm having therapy at the moment to 'tidy up' a few issues that I have and I sort of see it as an extension of taking prenatals because I don't want to go into a pregnancy with any sort of bad feelings. It's not for everyone but it might help you? :)

Hiya. It has crossed my mind a couple of times. But i've always talked myself out of it. I didn't used to be very good at opening up about how I felt but I have a good support network around me so I think i'll be ok. I know that each pregnancy is different so i'm just hoping the next one will be a bit smoother :thumbup:. I am excited though!


----------



## Rachie004

Well, you sound really positive about it so that is a really good start :) xx


----------



## ImSoTired

luvmyfam, I am currently on the mini pill. Because I was breastfeeding when I went to my follow up appt after giving birth they thought this would be the best solution and I thought it was probably for the best as I can't handle two babies so close together. DH and I have never been fond of condoms and often used the pull out method. I know...not so reliable. I will be on the mini pill until at least October when I will go see my gyno again and then I may go on a full hormone pill for a few months just to get kickstarted again. I was charting before I got pregnant but I am not now because my baby doesn't sleep too well and I take advantage of sleeping in when I can and I never wake at the same time which would make my bbt inaccurate. I hope I can start again next summer when we start to ttc again because it really was easy to tell when I for sure ovulated. Also my cycles were all over the place for a while and using opks and charting was the only way I could ttc effectively. I was exercising and dieting and I lost nearly 30 lbs and I took vitex which all really helped my cycles get back to 28 days. On my second 28 day cycle I got pregnant after months of ttc. This time I will go off bc in about march and hopefully start using opks, temping, exercising( hopefully having already lost some weight), and hope that by the time june/july comes along my cycles will be regular and I'll be healthy and ready for baby. 

welcome all you new broody ladies:flower:


----------



## Rachie004

babies babies babies, phew, had to get it out lol x


----------



## cazi77

Hiya all please can I join you all?

Both D/H and I are nearly 29 and we have 7 1/2 month old daughter. We got married in 2009 and started trying for #1 in June 2010. 4 heartbreaking M/C's later our beautiful DD was born in October. I was diagnosed with antiphosphlipid syndrome after m/c #4 and was put on asprin and clexane which I am sure helped me carry to term!

We would like to start ttc #2 May 2014 so there will be around a 2 1/2 year age gap. I look forward to getting to know some of you x


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome taleasoldas, dani_tinks, and cazi77 :wave:!

Upsy daisy, I would personally stop the pill at least 3 months prior. As far as prenatals, I have pretty much been taking them for the last 5 years. They recommend women of childbearing age take a vitamin with folic acid anyway to cover your bases for unplanned pregnancies. So you can start those anytime!

Rachie, I hope your energy increases! I unfortunately feel tired a lot of the time but I also work nights 3 times a week and am on a daytime schedule with my boys on my days off. I think it is a little bit related to my thyroid though (even when my labs are within the normal range).

Imsotired, sounds like a good plan! I can't really temp either because of working nights 3 nights a week. I have been just trying to monitor cm and ovary pains. Its interesting that you have a girl, because vitex MAJORLY sways girl! Also losing weight while TTC sways girl lol.


----------



## ImSoTired

luvmyfam said:


> Imsotired, sounds like a good plan! I can't really temp either because of working nights 3 nights a week. I have been just trying to monitor cm and ovary pains. Its interesting that you have a girl, because vitex MAJORLY sways girl! Also losing weight while TTC sways girl lol.


lol, I've never heard that vitex and losing weight sways girl...


----------



## Rachie004

Thank you luvmyfam. I think I'm just having a bit of a low ebb this week. I've pushed myself a bit more today and feel good for accomplishing a few things although I'm struggling to stay awake. I think I need to get myself into a better sleep regeime - ie forcing myself to get up and dressed rather than sleeping for aslong as I can 

xx


----------



## Pukite

'Morning!
Haven't been here a while and came to say goodbye, 'cause I have decided not to have any more children, two is enough for me! 
Good luck to all of You!


----------



## luvmyfam

Hi Pukite! What changed your mind? I definitely have those days where I think the same thing, but that nagging feeling that we're not done never goes away.


----------



## Pukite

luvmyfam said:


> Hi Pukite! What changed your mind? I definitely have those days where I think the same thing, but that nagging feeling that we're not done never goes away.

Well, there are some days I still think I could have another one but most of the time the feeling is - it's enough. Actually - I want to start living, for Crist's sake! I'm sooo sick and tired of diapers, crying all day and every day.. I just want them to be at least 5 years old, i want to travel, I wanna do soo many things I can't now because of my kids, because of HOW they are - constantly crying, never "normal kids". My 2 and a half y.o. doesn't speak yet.. The one year old one is basicaly attached to my leg these days. :D Yeah, I want to be a woman, not just mom. So two will be enough. And no 'maybe in some years'.. I have always said I'll be a young mom, I am 28 now, 30 is THE age for me, after 30 - no kids for me, please. ;)
To You - good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Rachie004

Good luck Putkite - we'll still be here if you change your mind :) xx


----------



## Pukite

Rachie004 said:


> Good luck Putkite - we'll still be here if you change your mind :) xx

Ha, ha! :D


----------



## luvmyfam

Good luck to you Pukite! It would be hard to have 2 high needs children! I've got one like that, but he sleeps 14 hrs a night and takes a 2 hr nap in the afternoon, so I feel like I get breaks lol! He will be 18 months old in a couple of days, and to me this is one of the busiest ages. He will be almost 3 when we are planning to start TTC again... I can't imagine a pregnancy with him at this age! Again, good luck in your future!


----------



## Springermommy

Just wanted to poke in and say hi! :) We are WTT until August 2014 so I can complete my Master's. Looking forward to getting to know everyone!


Elizabeth


----------



## spicyorange

just wanted to say hi. we are WTT until january 2014 (im hoping 1st jan) - so only 218 days to go


----------



## Rachie004

I'm struggling at the moment, part of my feels like there is no end in sight and it will never happen even though I know now isn't the right time, it feels like it will never be the right time..


----------



## BabyDust20

Hey ladies :) not been on here in sooooo long since my 2 mc's last year..me and OH are WTT yet again for number 1 next year or possible at the end of this year so can be added to the list?! :D were waiting mainly because i have just taken a new job and you have to be in a job for a year now before getting maternity pay.. but i work in an antental clinic and i am soooo broody! :L how is everyone else getting on? :) xx


----------



## angiepie

Rachie004 said:


> I'm struggling at the moment, part of my feels like there is no end in sight and it will never happen even though I know now isn't the right time, it feels like it will never be the right time..

I feel like this a lot, too. It's just ALWAYS far away and it gets pretty tiresome after a while!


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome Springermommy, spicyorange, and BabyDust20 :wave:!

Rachie, I remember feeling like that before TTC DS 2. I don't really feel that I was "completely" ready when we did TTC. It all works out! I think its hard for women to ever feel 100% confident to TTC, it always feels like there's more to get done! I felt the same way at the end of my pregnancies too lol!:flower:


----------



## BabyS14

I am hoping to begin trying January 2014. Hopefully Jan 1st! I am so excited and cant stop researching everything! I will be 25 and my Husband will be 26 when we start trying and we will have been married for 3 years. 

I started taking prenatals recently and am working on losing weight to become healthier before trying. Bring on 2014! The next 6 months will go by so slow!


----------



## upsy daisy1

hey everyone nice to see lots of new ladies joining in the wait. seems like lots of people are planning to start ttc around beginning of next year. hoping for some bump buddies with this one!!!! hope you are all well. xx


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome BabyS14 :wave:!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Is it too late to join you? 

I am 25 and have been married for almost 3 years, together for 8. I have a 20 month old daughter called Isla and a 6 month old son called cohen. I am lucky to be a stay at home mum thanks to my oh being in the Royal Navy. We are planning to ttc #3 mid 2014. Although we are saying June that wont be set in stone until we know where and when oh will be going away next year....we are hoping for an early year deployment meaning he will be gone from january and will hopefully be home in August :). 
Xxx


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome Sailorsgirl :wave:! Your babies are gorgeous!!


----------



## luckz

Hi thought id join too! 
I am 28 and partner is 38 we are hoping to try next august!
we have a little boy who has just turned one!
we have been together 13 years.
Im so excited and cant wait to be pregnant again!


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome luckz :wave:!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I am back on here. We decided to start TTC in January :)


----------



## Springermommy

luckz, we are also WTT until August next year! :) Exciting!


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome back KitteyKat2010 :wave:!


----------



## xLeeBeex

Hope you all have a lovely weekend :)

We're gonna be looking online for a weekend away in August for our anniversary. I'll probably do a bit more packing for the move (only 3 weeks and 6 days now OMG!!!) and doing chores etc I think.

What are your plans ladies? :)


----------



## luvmyfam

So exciting Lee :happydance:!!! I will be sleeping mostly tomorrow because I work again tonight. I hope to spend the day Sunday with my boys outside! You can start planning your nursery in your head here soon lol !


----------



## xLeeBeex

Haha, so excited!!

Once we've moved and our Sept hol has been paid off, I think I may start putting a little bit aside in the baby fund :D


----------



## Springermommy

I work nights also and spent most of the weekend sleeping and just hanging out with my husband and puppy... my "weekend" begins after work tonight! Can't wait!


----------



## luvmyfam

Well, I had a dream last night that I had a daughter. In my dream she was 2 years old. It was a good dream :).


----------



## xLeeBeex

Springermommy - enjoy your weekday weekend lol.

And luvmyfam - I love dreams like that :) I wish I had more of them!!


----------



## luvmyfam

I have 5 days off after tonight:dance:!!!!! DH and I are going to leave the kiddos with Grandma on Saturday and we are going to visit my brother and his GF! We are just going to go to a carnival and go out for drinks/dinner :drunk:.I am so excited for a date night with DH :kiss:! 


Hope all is well with everyone :flow:!


Just have to add.... this smilie is definitely my boys LOL -----> :ball:


----------



## xLeeBeex

Ah excellent, hope you enjoy your five days off!

I'm going to stay with my brother this weekend, so excited for that.

Hope everyone else has a good weekend :)


----------



## Springermommy

luvn-Enjoy your mini-vaca! Sounds like a fun time!
xLee-have a blast with your brother!
After tonight, I have 3 nights of. DH and I are going to my hometown where my parents are which is 4 hours away. My sis, BIL and 2 nephews will be in town who I don't get to see very often. We were going to go to an amusement park, but weather isn't looking promising. Regardless, I can't wait hang out with my whole fam!!! We don't get to all get together that much, but when we do, it's a ton of fun.
Sidenote... can't wait for new LO to be added to the fam in (God-willing) about 2 years! My sister is done having kids, so it's our turn next! Yay!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ooh hope everyone has lovely weekends. 

We will be stuck fairly close to home as hubby has injured himself playing rugby and is on crutches. I do however have a photoshoot to do on saturday afternoon :) 

Xxxx


----------



## angiepie

It's a long weekend this week, so I have 3 days off, which I am glad about. But broodiness is really bad atm. Just had 2 pregnancy announcements in one week, so I'm not doing well at all.


----------



## Springermommy

Sorry Angie :/ I know it's rough, especially because we want one NOW... especially when it's someone who is a lot younger/less stable in life. Just doesn't seem fair! 
Hope your wait goes quickly!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hi ladies :wave:

I was wondering if it would be ok for me to join you girls?? I'm currently WTT due to health issues ad although I'm not 100% sure with my date I'm thinking it will be November 2014 when we start to try! I have to wait due to my recent diagnoses of Graves' disease. It's reccomened to follow a course of treatment for 18 months but I've heard lots of people say you can TTC while on treatment. Anyway I will be talking to my specialist about it all and HOPEFULLY will be able to move my date to earlier in 2014! 

I haven't read back on any of this thread yet but would just love some people to talk to, to help pass the time!! Hopefully you ladies have room for one more!


----------



## xLeeBeex

Always room for more! Welcome :D


----------



## seateal

May I jump in? We are TTC #1 June 2014, after we move. Luckily we have so much to do this last year I shouldn't get too broody, especially with learning charting to keep me distracted :winkwink:


----------



## Rachie004

Welcome everyone! I don't think I've been around much in the last week, pesky work keeping me busy.

I met 13 babies yesterday, including a very gorgeous pair of twins and lots of other children. I managed to have a cuddle of a twin and now I'm super super broody again. I said to the parents that I needed to go home and make one and they said it was the best thing they ever did, by accident :haha: 

I think I've just ovulated for the first time since stopping the pill and feel stragely proud of myself :blush:


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome wouldluvabub and seateal :wave:! 

Hooray for ovulating Rachie lol!!


----------



## lauraloo24

Hi everyone!! 

I'm Laura, 28, and WTT till January 2014 (provided I've lost some weight first, more about that in my WTT journal I started yesterday)

Nice to meet you all and may the months pass quickly!


----------



## Springermommy

Welcome wouldluvabub, seateal and Laura! 
That's awesome, Rachie! :D

Back to work tonight for a 7-night stretch... boooooo...


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome Lauraloo :wave:!

Ugh, 7 night stretch springermommy.....hope it goes by quickly!


----------



## Springermommy

Me toooooooo... Plus it's rainy here and a Monday... Blah!!!
We are looking at a house today, so that is something to look fwd to... Price seems too good to be true... Hope nothing major wrong with it!


----------



## ImSoTired

Having a day where I just want to get pregnant and get it done with! I've got to remind myself this isn't the time and I have much to do before another comes along! :dohh:


----------



## Springermommy

<3
Some days it is so hard to wait.


----------



## Rachie004

Woo, definitely ovulated. I got the cross hairs on fertility friend. 

I managed to tame the broodiness for a short while but it's back with a vengence. Thankfully the days seem to be ticking by quite quickly as we're busy with work and the house.

Have a good week xx


----------



## xLeeBeex

Good luck with the house Springer!

Rachie, yay for ovulation!

And for those struggling with the wait, you aren't alone. Wish we had a date that I could work towards.


----------



## Varenne

I'm almost officially BABU2014 now. If we do go for 2014 it'll be in the autumn (starting Sept) I've settled into the idea that it's not going to be sooner. Ouch. Anyone starting around the same time?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Hello ladies! I'm back here again. i've been in every WTT's board I think, but the way it's looking is more likely late summer next year. I'd like to try earlier, but I really don't want a Christmas baby. I'm getting married in September (of this year) and I want to start trying right away but I think my FI feels rushed into trying for a baby. So i'm trying to relax a bit, and thinking of SOME sort of date makes me feel a little better!!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Varenne said:


> I'm almost officially BABU2014 now. If we do go for 2014 it'll be in the autumn (starting Sept) I've settled into the idea that it's not going to be sooner. Ouch. Anyone starting around the same time?

i'm thinking August! But not too far off! By then we'll be married for almost a year.


----------



## Springermommy

Hi Varenne and CantHrdlyWait!!!
Sounds like you will be TTC around August '14 like me! Yay!!! The more TTC buddies, the merrier. 
CantHrdly-Good luck on your wedding plans!

We are in love with the house we saw on Monday. We may actually make an offer by the end of the week. Also, trying to work as much overtime as I'm able to handle so we can put money away for it. Definitely helps to keep the mind off of TTC!


----------



## Caite

I've not been on here for weeks now, have been far too busy with everything else. How is everyone?

Lots of new people - hi.

I'm so unsure about when the best time is to start TTC. I want it to be as early as possible, but want to make sure I get full maternity pay (one of the other girls on the course is planning on TTC after finishing and we were discussing it and think she will get full NHS maternity pay as we are employed by the Trust to go to uni), and I want a job at the end of the course - I guess I would have to tell placement/my mentor/the ward manager if I were pregnant and then, perhaps they wouldn't want to offer me a job as they wouldn't want to have to pay maternity leave. Decisions, decisions!

Anyway, I'm trying to be good and prepare my body for pregnancy. I'm trying to drink more water and eat more healthily (both not going too bad), and I want to lose about a stone or so, but I'm putting off getting on the scales at the moment. I've also bought some supplements and keep meaning to start taking them but keep forgetting.


----------



## Varenne

Springermommy said:


> Hi Varenne and CantHrdlyWait!!!
> Sounds like you will be TTC around August '14 like me! Yay!!! The more TTC buddies, the merrier.
> CantHrdly-Good luck on your wedding plans!
> 
> We are in love with the house we saw on Monday. We may actually make an offer by the end of the week. Also, trying to work as much overtime as I'm able to handle so we can put money away for it. Definitely helps to keep the mind off of TTC!

:happydance: New house of your own, how exciting! We'll be buying within the next few months.


----------



## luvmyfam

Hello again CantHrdlyWait and Caite :wave:! It's so nice to have all of you girls to get through the wait with!!

I have to tell you all this story!... A couple of days ago, DH and I were sitting on the couch with our 4 year old, and he randomly just said "I want another baby boy". So I said "oh you want another brother... what about a baby sister?". To which he said " oh, yeah a sister would be fun". So I say "Do you think Mommy will have another baby someday?" and he said "We have to have another baby because I want to have TWINS!" :rofl:. 

He is so imaginative Lol!


----------



## Rachie004

luvmyfam, that is so cute!

Have you heard of multi-maca? It's supposed to be good for energy and reproductive help but I'm wondering if it would impact on our thryoid medication. I will ask my pharmacist the next time I see him but I'm curious to see if you have any experience of it? xx


----------



## luvmyfam

Is it the same as maca root extract? I was taking maca root last year when I had my mirena to help with my mood and it didn't effect my thyroid medication. But I never take anything within 4 hrs of taking my synthroid.


----------



## Rachie004

Yes, same stuff. I expect I would take it on a morning with my prenatal so would be keeping everything completely separate to my thyroid medication as usual.

Did you find it helped? xx


----------



## luvmyfam

It seemed to help when I remembered to take it. I haven't needed it since the mirena removal. Keep me updated if you do start taking it. I would like to know if you feel like its helping you!


----------



## angiepie

I take maca with my breakfast. Tastes funky but works great! When I remember to have it, that is. :dohh:


----------



## Springermommy

luvmyfam said:


> Hello again CantHrdlyWait and Caite :wave:! It's so nice to have all of you girls to get through the wait with!!
> 
> I have to tell you all this story!... A couple of days ago, DH and I were sitting on the couch with our 4 year old, and he randomly just said "I want another baby boy". So I said "oh you want another brother... what about a baby sister?". To which he said " oh, yeah a sister would be fun". So I say "Do you think Mommy will have another baby someday?" and he said "We have to have another baby because I want to have TWINS!" :rofl:.
> 
> He is so imaginative Lol!

Lol that is too cute! :D

Varrene how exciting!! We are def crazy excited. 
We did put an offer in today and should hear back Sunday at the latest if it has been accepted...... Ahhhhh!!!


----------



## mandaa1220

Hi Guys! Popping in after a while of not popping in much... just been busy with work, school, and wedding planning. Officially less than 10 months til the wedding, which means less than 10 months until we TTC!!! It feels insane that it's getting closer. I remember feeling like it was years away and now here we are just ten months out. I'm tracking my cycles right now and taking folic acid, but was wondering if there is anything else that anyone is doing in preparation of TTC? I'm open to ideas!


----------



## MUMOF5

Caite said:


> I've not been on here for weeks now, have been far too busy with everything else. How is everyone?
> 
> Lots of new people - hi.
> 
> I'm so unsure about when the best time is to start TTC. I want it to be as early as possible, but want to make sure I get full maternity pay (one of the other girls on the course is planning on TTC after finishing and we were discussing it and think she will get full NHS maternity pay as we are employed by the Trust to go to uni), and I want a job at the end of the course - I guess I would have to tell placement/my mentor/the ward manager if I were pregnant and then, perhaps they wouldn't want to offer me a job as they wouldn't want to have to pay maternity leave. Decisions, decisions!

Caite I am in a similar dilemma, I am not employed by a trust to go to uni, but I was planning on ttc in my final year, so baby would in theory be due just after I qualify, but if I do that then I worry that I wont be offered a job by the trust and complete my preceptorship year. I am fully prepared to not take maternity leave, and just maybe have a couple of months off then go back part time, but not sure if I can do my preceptorship part time :shrug:, decisions are so hard. I really would rather not put off having another baby much longer though :nope:


----------



## Springermommy

mandaa1220 said:


> Hi Guys! Popping in after a while of not popping in much... just been busy with work, school, and wedding planning. Officially less than 10 months til the wedding, which means less than 10 months until we TTC!!! It feels insane that it's getting closer. I remember feeling like it was years away and now here we are just ten months out. I'm tracking my cycles right now and taking folic acid, but was wondering if there is anything else that anyone is doing in preparation of TTC? I'm open to ideas!

Sounds like youre doing all the right things. :) congrats on your wedding and ttc fairly soon!


----------



## mandaa1220

It's so annoying how so many things get in the way of our plans... I would love to be a SAHM, and my OH would be fine with it, but realistically I just don't think it's financially something that will work out. Good luck with deciding :)




MUMOF5 said:


> Caite said:
> 
> 
> I've not been on here for weeks now, have been far too busy with everything else. How is everyone?
> 
> Lots of new people - hi.
> 
> I'm so unsure about when the best time is to start TTC. I want it to be as early as possible, but want to make sure I get full maternity pay (one of the other girls on the course is planning on TTC after finishing and we were discussing it and think she will get full NHS maternity pay as we are employed by the Trust to go to uni), and I want a job at the end of the course - I guess I would have to tell placement/my mentor/the ward manager if I were pregnant and then, perhaps they wouldn't want to offer me a job as they wouldn't want to have to pay maternity leave. Decisions, decisions!
> 
> Caite I am in a similar dilemma, I am not employed by a trust to go to uni, but I was planning on ttc in my final year, so baby would in theory be due just after I qualify, but if I do that then I worry that I wont be offered a job by the trust and complete my preceptorship year. I am fully prepared to not take maternity leave, and just maybe have a couple of months off then go back part time, but not sure if I can do my preceptorship part time :shrug:, decisions are so hard. I really would rather not put off having another baby much longer though :nope:Click to expand...


----------



## luvmyfam

Hi mandaa :wave:! You are getting so close! Its all so exciting with having a wedding to look forward to also :happydance: !! The time is going to fly by so fast for you:plane:!!


----------



## Springermommy

Well, we found out yesterday afternoon that our offer was accepted and WE'RE GETTING OUR HOUSE!!! 
We move in sometime in August!! :D


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Congrats on getting your house!!!


----------



## xLeeBeex

Yay! That's great news!!


----------



## luvmyfam

Awesome springermommy:happydance:!!


----------



## Rachie004

Congratulations Springermommy xx


----------



## Caite

Congratulations Springmommy.

Mumof5 - the maternity pay is a big issue for me. I'm planning on doing this on my own so need the maternity pay in order to pay my mortgage etc. I think you can do the preceptorship part time. Most of the contracts offered in my Trust are part time and there are a lot of newly qualified midwives working there.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Well ladies, looks like i'm leaving you again. My fiance texted me this huge text this morning and said that he's been thinking about it, and he's ready to start NTNP after we get married, so looks like i'll be leaving the group. I hope his decision sticks!


----------



## luvmyfam

Wow, in a text! Thats good news! You will have to tell him there's no going back on his decision!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

luvmyfam said:


> Wow, in a text! Thats good news! You will have to tell him there's no going back on his decision!

luvmyfam - Oh he knows. this is about the 4th time he's changed on me, and I told him today that he can't keep doing this to me. He said he's ready and he won't change his mind.


----------



## xLeeBeex

Oh that is brilliant news! Yay!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Yey brilliant news!!!

Cant believe how little time there is until we start ttc.Time is passing rather quick 

Xxx


----------



## Springermommy

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Well ladies, looks like i'm leaving you again. My fiance texted me this huge text this morning and said that he's been thinking about it, and he's ready to start NTNP after we get married, so looks like i'll be leaving the group. I hope his decision sticks!

That's awesome! Will be here before you know it!


----------



## Caite

Yay Canthardlywait, that's brilliant news. And he can't change his mind now, you've got it writing practically!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Happy weekend ladies...are any of you up to anything exciting? 

I have a photoshoot of a lovely family to do then I need to get myself prepared for a craft fayre in a few weeks. Unfortunately hubbies knee is still playing up so no walks with the kids again this weekend :(

Xxx


----------



## luvmyfam

Just got off working the last 3 nights... going to sleep for a few hours and then spend the day with my boys and my sis and neice and my Mom! Hopefully they can deal with me being a zombie:wacko:! Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## xLeeBeex

Hope you managed to get a nice sleep and enjoy your weekend too :)


----------



## Mrs. Vet

I guess I'm waiting until 2014 too! Soooo...hi there! :) 
How is everyone doing? :)


----------



## mandaa1220

Confession time: In the past month, I have ordered a total of 4 cloth diapers. It started with wanting to order one just to really see it, but it has become a problem. I even ended up ordering some on ebay, which were pre-owned. I now have started my stash. Is this terrible? :wacko: I might be nuts, but my OH is okay with it, so it must be ok.


----------



## sailorsgirl

mandaa1220 said:


> Confession time: In the past month, I have ordered a total of 4 cloth diapers. It started with wanting to order one just to really see it, but it has become a problem. I even ended up ordering some on ebay, which were pre-owned. I now have started my stash. Is this terrible? :wacko: I might be nuts, but my OH is okay with it, so it must be ok.

Lol they are rather addictive. I spent £150 last month starting my stash, and I have another £70 set aside to buy more next month. Oops. 

Xxx


----------



## mandaa1220

YES... BUT... you have babies. I do not :dohh:



sailorsgirl said:


> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> Confession time: In the past month, I have ordered a total of 4 cloth diapers. It started with wanting to order one just to really see it, but it has become a problem. I even ended up ordering some on ebay, which were pre-owned. I now have started my stash. Is this terrible? :wacko: I might be nuts, but my OH is okay with it, so it must be ok.
> 
> Lol they are rather addictive. I spent £150 last month starting my stash, and I have another £70 set aside to buy more next month. Oops.
> 
> XxxClick to expand...


----------



## Mrs. Vet

If my husband wouldn't keep me from doing it I'd have bought some baby clothes by now! 
I wouldn't even know where to put them, our place isn't even near ready for a baby, we need new furniture to get our stuff all from the office into the living room once we are actually having a baby..


----------



## sailorsgirl

mandaa1220 said:


> YES... BUT... you have babies. I do not :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> sailorsgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> Confession time: In the past month, I have ordered a total of 4 cloth diapers. It started with wanting to order one just to really see it, but it has become a problem. I even ended up ordering some on ebay, which were pre-owned. I now have started my stash. Is this terrible? :wacko: I might be nuts, but my OH is okay with it, so it must be ok.
> 
> Lol they are rather addictive. I spent £150 last month starting my stash, and I have another £70 set aside to buy more next month. Oops.
> 
> XxxClick to expand...Click to expand...

Haha I suppose that is a good point. Oh well we all need something to keep us occupied while we wait. Lol

Xxxx


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome Mrs. Vet :wave:!


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi everyone! I've finally got my family day care business going. It's great being able to stay home with my little one and also make money. He loves having the kids come to play. Needless to say we've been pretty busy. I hope everyone else is well? xo


----------



## shudknow

Hi luvmyfam,

I just realized I was a part of this group since my original TTC date was in 2014 but now it has moved to Oct 2013 (yipee..!). Sorry, I didn't inform you earlier. I thought I should let you know :)


----------



## Rachie004

Congrats shudknow! You've not long to wait not at all :)

I have it bad this week, really really bad :( I wish I could switch it off, I don't think it's healthy to feel like this and I'm not sure I could stand it for another 10 months! Argh! I'm waiting on a scan for something and I think if that comes back all okay then I think OH would bring our date forward but I really want to be married first xx


----------



## ImSoTired

hi all. I've been on here silently stalking since I joined...maybe a month ago? I haven't a clue. My brain is all over the place! I've seen many of you have great things happen to you and congrats to you all! I've also seen some of you going through rough times and having troubles, to those of you :hugs: and hang in there. 

I'm feeling much like I was when we started ttc our daughter. I feel just awful and unhappy and unhealthy. The baby is really the best part of my life (and DH I guess). I've had issues with depression and anxiety for 6 or 7 years now and I've been off all meds for about 2 years but sometimes I really think I need them. What I'm really missing, and I know it, is exercise. I lost a lot of weight before falling pregnant with lo and I was exercising at least 3 days a week and feeling amazing. I just can't seem to get out of this rut of feeling tired, grumpy, and useless. I really want to lose the weight again to have another healthy pregnancy, hopefully next year, and feel better about myself in the mean time. Bah! Come on time and energy!


----------



## luvmyfam

No problem shudknow! :) I don't really update the list once people are added.... there are some girls on there that are prego! Thanks for letting us know and congrats on your very soon TTC date!!


----------



## mandaa1220

I'm with you on the exercise! I'm so back and forth with it. I wish I had the brilliant advice to encourage you, but there is none. You have to be ready and feel ready for yourself :hugs:



ImSoTired said:


> hi all. I've been on here silently stalking since I joined...maybe a month ago? I haven't a clue. My brain is all over the place! I've seen many of you have great things happen to you and congrats to you all! I've also seen some of you going through rough times and having troubles, to those of you :hugs: and hang in there.
> 
> I'm feeling much like I was when we started ttc our daughter. I feel just awful and unhappy and unhealthy. The baby is really the best part of my life (and DH I guess). I've had issues with depression and anxiety for 6 or 7 years now and I've been off all meds for about 2 years but sometimes I really think I need them. What I'm really missing, and I know it, is exercise. I lost a lot of weight before falling pregnant with lo and I was exercising at least 3 days a week and feeling amazing. I just can't seem to get out of this rut of feeling tired, grumpy, and useless. I really want to lose the weight again to have another healthy pregnancy, hopefully next year, and feel better about myself in the mean time. Bah! Come on time and energy!


----------



## luvmyfam

Rachie... hope all is ok with you:hugs:. 

ImSoTired, I've been having a lot of anxiety myself lately. I really need to start exercising to and I think I would feel better about myself. Hope you can get back to yourself soon! :hugs:


----------



## Springermommy

ImSoTired, I am the SAME way. I have a gym membership and I never go. I do walk my dog a few times a week, so I guess that's better than nothing.
I also suffer from depression/some social anxiety, so I understand. <3


----------



## Misstrouble19

..


----------



## luvmyfam

How is everyone? I've been ok... just busy! Hope all is well!


----------



## Rachie004

I'm okay, working hard at the moment so really tired! We have half the downstairs painted and a new sofa ordered. It's just the other 3/4 of the house that needs our attention :haha: I have a scan date but I think I will have AF then so I'm expecting that I need to change it! 

I think that time has stopped in the last couple of weeks, I feel like my ticker has said 10 months for forever!


----------



## angiepie

Good over here, less than 6 months to go now. Took my first prenatal today! :D


----------



## xLeeBeex

Great here too! Had my first ever BBQ in our new house, absolutely love the house. And it was the fastest move of my life, and completely stress free. Had such a laugh. We'd moved all our stuff to the new house an 1.30pm and was pretty much unpacked by 7.30pm which was brilliant, shattered the next day though lol. And new sofas arrived Saturday and we hit the shops and spent £100 on new decor accessories for the bathroom, living room and kitchen. Sorry, I'm waffling now lol. So excited though, and the second bedroom is lovely, will be perfect when we eventually have a LO! Until then, it will make a lovely office for the OH.

Hope everyone else had a lovely weekend.


----------



## luvmyfam

Rachie, it all sounds exciting, and at least you will have enough to keep you busy during your wait!


----------



## luvmyfam

Angie that is so close!!

Lee, that's amazing! I don't think I've ever had a stress free move, or one that went that quick!


----------



## xLeeBeex

Haha I think it helped because I was so organised and had it all packed and sorted over a couple of weeks rather than last minute stuff :)


----------



## Poppiebug

Just popping my head in to say hi and it's now a year until we think about TTC #2. We have the year goal in mind to work on finances and health (for me anyway). We probably won't start TTC straight away but that's the time we've given ourselves to get sorted and then probably a month or so after we'd actually start. This is also for the reason that #1 and #2's birthday would be very close if we fell pregnant straight away.


----------



## boomersooner8

I am waiting until sometime after March 2014 to start trying for a baby.


----------



## luvmyfam

Yay Poppiebug! its about the same for us too.... I think! We will probably have to see as time gets closer! 

Sorry I missed it because I was at the Fireworks events all day but Happy Fourth of July to everyone from the USA!!


----------



## angiepie

Something I've rapidly come to realised is that I'm shocking at remembering to take my prenatals. I've forgotten like 4 pills already. :dohh: Really gonna have to step it up when I'm PG.


----------



## luvmyfam

Lol... its hard to remember at first! You will start to get used to it!!


----------



## YoungMummy08

Hello, I would like to introduce myself I am Eva I have two beautiful babies 5 and 23 months I've been broody for a while but didn't know how to ask OH for another but as of yesterday he asked if we could start trying next year so yea Goodluck to everyone xx


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome Eva :wave:!


----------



## YoungMummy08

Thank u luvmyfam xx


----------



## xLeeBeex

How exciting! Welcome :) I love your little ones names!


----------



## luvmyfam

Just got home from my 4th nightshift in a row. I'm exhausted! Hoping I can wake up at a decent enough time today because after working 44 hours in 4 days I miss the boys so much! Then tomorrow night I am going to see fun. In concert!! What is everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## angiepie

I had my pre conception dr and dentist appointment. Going back next week for blood test results etc. It's Sunday morning here already and we're just lazing about and then we've got to run errands for the rest of the day. I know the feeling, I work 11 hours days Mon-Wed and I am so tired after. I only have 90 minutes between getting home and going to bed and an hour of that is spent on dinner, so those three days are pretty much lost to the space time continuum every week.


----------



## Bumblebee117

Hi everyone! I wanted to introduce myself... Now that OH has finally agreed that we will have one more (1!!!...not 2!) :) 
I am 24, OH is almost 28, we've been together for almost 5 years and are proud parents of Ella and Finn, our 17 month old twins. 
We want to start ntnp in November 2014, I have been broody for a while now but have to finish university (april2014) first and find a part time job after that. 
The twins were conceived after 10 months of ntnp. So keeping an open mind and not expecting anything to happen quickly. But the earliest we want to have a new baby would be July 2015. 
Can't wait. Time is flying at the moment, fingers crossed it continues. Xx


----------



## jamiemcbride1

Hey guys can i join yous?

Omggg im so broody for a little girl lol, i have 2 beautiful boys , Kayden who will be 4 in december and Riley who will be 2 in september, currently have the implant in WTT for age gap reasons also but hoping to get the implant out between jan-july 2013 and TTC #3 :D then he/she will be due 2015 which wont be so bad :)


----------



## mandaa1220

Hi everyone! I haven't been around much... really just been lurking a lot. I've been feeling super broody lately, but am getting so excited. I've been WTT for so many years and I'm finally down to the last 8-9 months of waiting. It feels so surreal, but I'm wicked psyched. 

I recently bought Taking Charge of Your Fertility and a BBT and am going to start charting tomorrow! I was recently talking to a friend, as we have pretty much the same cycles and I was telling her how I've been looking forward to my period (which NEVER happens), because I know it's one less before we TTC. 

I'm thinking that we'll start the month of the wedding, depending on where my cycle ends up (my cycles have been ranging between 26-28 days). So we might start just a little before the wedding (as in like a week). 

DF has been getting very involved and excited recently too... talking about names, which we've agreed on some we both love and the nursery ideas. We also bought a few cloth diapers out of pure craziness.

How's everyone else feeling? How many of you are WTT until April? Looking for some buddies!!


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome jamiemcbride1 and Bumblebee 117 :wave:! 

Bumblebee, I am a twin myself and they told my mom after having us that if she ever got pregnant again it was a very good chance of being another set of twins or more!


----------



## xLeeBeex

I can't believe for some of you it's goin to be under a year until you're TTC. 

I want January to hurry up and get here so I can find out when our time will be. I'm seriously hoping the end of 2014, would love to have a baby by the time I'm 
25 but I don't think that's going to happen at this rate. I'll be 24 in march next year.

Feeling real broody at the moment, even the new boss has already assumed I'll be going off to have children soon which isn't helping!!


----------



## mandaa1220

xLeeBeex said:


> I can't believe for some of you it's goin to be under a year until you're TTC.
> 
> I want January to hurry up and get here so I can find out when our time will be. I'm seriously hoping the end of 2014, would love to have a baby by the time I'm
> 25 but I don't think that's going to happen at this rate. I'll be 24 in march next year.
> 
> Feeling real broody at the moment, even the new boss has already assumed I'll be going off to have children soon which isn't helping!!

So is your plan to make a date in January? Do you have any other idea of a time frame in mind? It's still coming in the near future and very exciting!


----------



## xLeeBeex

mandaa1220 said:


> xLeeBeex said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe for some of you it's goin to be under a year until you're TTC.
> 
> I want January to hurry up and get here so I can find out when our time will be. I'm seriously hoping the end of 2014, would love to have a baby by the time I'm
> 25 but I don't think that's going to happen at this rate. I'll be 24 in march next year.
> 
> Feeling real broody at the moment, even the new boss has already assumed I'll be going off to have children soon which isn't helping!!
> 
> So is your plan to make a date in January? Do you have any other idea of a time frame in mind? It's still coming in the near future and very exciting!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed yes! We'll be on holiday, and we're settled in the new house and I'll have been in the new job role for a while so we'll have worked out our finances etc, already got £250 in the baby fund so will have a lot more in there by then too. So I will be bringing it up with the OH and hopefully he'll be more open to discuss it.

It is indeedy in the near future I'm just not sure when it is yet which isn't helping lol. Even if he says he wants to wait until 2015 that will be fine because we'll have at least agreed on a year rather than no idea lol.


----------



## Rachie004

Hi girls, how we all doing?

I'm just taking a break from painting - would much rather be out in the sunshine!

I have an ultrasound tomorrow, feel a little anxious about what it might show. Fingers crossed it will all be okay.

Hope you're all well xxx


----------



## xLeeBeex

Fingers crossed for you lovely, let us know how you get on.
What are you painting?


----------



## Rachie004

Thanks LeeBee. Frustratingly, I don't think I will get to find out tomorrow, I think I have to make a follow up appointment for the results.

We've been painting skirting boards today.. We had a phone call yesterday to say our new sofa is ready for delivery and the skirting board/door frame was the last bit of painting we needed to do in the living room. Got the window seat area thingy of the conservatory painted too. Not very exciting I'm afraid!

Total fail; I just realised that I left bnb open on the laptop all afternoon and now OH is teasing me about it!


----------



## mandaa1220

xLeeBeex said:


> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLeeBeex said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe for some of you it's goin to be under a year until you're TTC.
> 
> I want January to hurry up and get here so I can find out when our time will be. I'm seriously hoping the end of 2014, would love to have a baby by the time I'm
> 25 but I don't think that's going to happen at this rate. I'll be 24 in march next year.
> 
> Feeling real broody at the moment, even the new boss has already assumed I'll be going off to have children soon which isn't helping!!
> 
> So is your plan to make a date in January? Do you have any other idea of a time frame in mind? It's still coming in the near future and very exciting!Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed yes! We'll be on holiday, and we're settled in the new house and I'll have been in the new job role for a while so we'll have worked out our finances etc, already got £250 in the baby fund so will have a lot more in there by then too. So I will be bringing it up with the OH and hopefully he'll be more open to discuss it.
> 
> It is indeedy in the near future I'm just not sure when it is yet which isn't helping lol. Even if he says he wants to wait until 2015 that will be fine because we'll have at least agreed on a year rather than no idea lol.Click to expand...

Yes, a date definitely makes it more real... especially as you get closer. I'm starting to feel like HOLY MOLY IN LESS THAN A YEAR I COULD BE PREGNANT!!! It's so insane. Although once you have a date its like a countdown, watching everyday go by too. I keep looking at my ticker each day to see what it says (even though I know). We'll all be in TTC and then the pregnancy sections before we know it!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Hi! I'm brand new to this site, I'm from New Zealand.

We're WTT and currently on track to start in Feb 2014... I feel pretty lonely in this waiting journey to be honest, doesn't seem to be many places for WTT people to hang out.

It'll be our first baby.

We're waiting as I'm a teacher and need to get my registration which is two years of full time teaching - by the time baby is due this will be done. I'd love to have one tomorrow but 6 months of waiting isn't sooooo bad I suppose. We've been married over 3 years.


----------



## sailorsgirl

tuesdaysbaby said:


> Hi! I'm brand new to this site, I'm from New Zealand.
> 
> We're WTT and currently on track to start in Feb 2014... I feel pretty lonely in this waiting journey to be honest, doesn't seem to be many places for WTT people to hang out.
> 
> It'll be our first baby.
> 
> We're waiting as I'm a teacher and need to get my registration which is two years of full time teaching - by the time baby is due this will be done. I'd love to have one tomorrow but 6 months of waiting isn't sooooo bad I suppose. We've been married over 3 years.

I feel the same, I think this is my life line when im extra broody haha xxx


----------



## luvmyfam

Hi girls!! Sorry I haven't been on here much lately.... just been so busy and working some overtime! Seems like everyone is doing well! 

Lee, hopefully you can get a date soon so you can start to see the light at the end of the tunnel!! Its still kind of up in the air when we will be TTC too. I'm thinking maybe sep/oct 2014. But some days I think it could be more like 2015. IDK I guess we shall see!

Rachie I hope your US went ok! You made me laugh so hard with your fail comment :rofl:!!

Welcome tuesdaysbaby :wave:! 

To all of the ppl that have recently joined the thread, I will add everyone to the list soon!


----------



## xLeeBeex

Yes, that date is all I need! Then I can work towards it and it would make the waiting so much easier!

I'm hoping that perhaps we'll be trying around the end of 2014/start of 2015. It all depends what the OH says, and if he wants to try for the baby to be born at particular time of the year perhaps.

We shall see, in the meantime, really gonna crack on with my saving etc and make sure that everything is going smoothly.


----------



## mandaa1220

I started charting this week... been pretty good about taking my temperature in the mornings. I can't wait for the cycle to be over, so I can make sure that it all went as planned. My temperature has been 98.0 two days and 98.1 for the other two days. I'm impatiently waiting for it to rise, but I know it's not supposed to yet, as I'm just getting over my period.

Crazy the things I get excited over now! :dohh:


----------



## Miss_Bump

Hello everyone! Can I join you please?

We are WTT next year due to me just getting a new job (yay) and wanting to be there long enough to get a decent maternity lol


----------



## Rachie004

luvmyfam - I'm glad it made you laugh! My OH is still teasing me but it's nice that he asks 'whats the general consensus' on whatever it is that I may be asking on here lol. 

The ultrasound was awful :( Not so much because of where they were probing around but mostly because the people were really rude and abrupt. I felt like a piece of meat that needed to be dealt with as quickly as possible and then be disposed of, I cried after I left/ran away from the clinic when it was all over. I'm to have a Drs appointment next week but I can only book an appointment online for the next week so I'll give them a call tomorrow and see if they have any telephone bookable appointments available. I'm really anxious about the results and what it may mean for us. I'm not sure if being on here is making things easier or harder in my mind :s

Welcome miss bump! Congratulations on the new job xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: can I join you lovely ladies? We're waiting until we're married to try for no' 3 but i'm sooo broody! Especially with news of the impending birth of the future king or queen of England today! and then Peter Andre's new baby. Feels like everyone is pregnant or having babies! :haha:


----------



## MissN8

hi girls haven't been on in a while think our ttc date been pushed back to nov/dec 2014 although might come off pill few months earlier to get cycles back to normal. been just concentrating on saving and doing house up, enjoying this lovely weather thinking though how awful it wud be to be really pregnant in this heat would much prefer to be bigger in autumn/winter. what time of year would everyone like to give birth? time is going fairly quickly to be honest - our time will be here soon girlies :happydance:


----------



## MissN8

xLeeBeex said:


> Yes, that date is all I need! Then I can work towards it and it would make the waiting so much easier!
> 
> I'm hoping that perhaps we'll be trying around the end of 2014/start of 2015. It all depends what the OH says, and if he wants to try for the baby to be born at particular time of the year perhaps.
> 
> We shall see, in the meantime, really gonna crack on with my saving etc and make sure that everything is going smoothly.

hi Lee, hope you get your date, would you like to have a baby at a particular time of the year, I think it will be hard to do this but going to try but if I am trying for a long time then I will take anytime of year lol


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome miss bump and 30mummyof1 :wave:!

Hi MissN8! I would really like to have my next in the spring or summer! I had my 2nd in the winter and I felt like the baby blues were quite a bit worse because I was stuck inside and there was so many germs going around we never left the house! My first was a spring baby, and I really enjoyed being able to take him on walks and outside ect...!


----------



## luvmyfam

Oh yeah... I'm so excited that the Royal baby is here!!!


----------



## xLeeBeex

I'd quite like a spring/summer baby for that reason, being able to go for a stroll to get me out the house and not worrying about everyone having colds!


----------



## 30mummyof1

We're hoping for a baby at the beginning of the year after having a September and December baby! Be nice to have the birthdays spread out too! :haha:


----------



## MissN8

it would be very hard to time it though I think as some people take longer to conceive. I am just going to stick to my date I think and go with the flow :thumbup:


----------



## MUMOF5

Providing my reversal goes well, we are going to start trying the first cycle that comes in November 2014, then hope to be due in August 2015 (or just after is fine), then I would have finished my Degree and be a qualified midwife :happydance:


----------



## luvmyfam

Hi girls! I have been very broody this week! I think DH is too... he took the boys to get a haircut and he said he was telling the hairdresser we are going to try for a girl lol:haha:! And of course my four year old occasionally saying things like "I want another baby" or "I want there to be a baby in your belly again" makes it so hard sometimes:laugh2:! 

I love hearing about everyones plans and things that are getting done during the wait! Hope all is well with everyone!:flower:


----------



## xLeeBeex

Aw that's lovely that your OH said that!

Started the new job role today :D


----------



## sailorsgirl

We are waiting to hear if oh needs one or two knee operations...if he needs two we wont be able to ttc for quite some time. I cant quite process that at the moment. 

Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## xLeeBeex

Oh no, sorry to hear that :( fingers crossed its just the one!
xxx


----------



## GlitterandBug

Hey ladies, just wondering if I could join you all?

We're WTT at the moment and then hoping to start TTC #3 next Sept onwards. We had our DS in Feb this year and he's nearly 6 months and DD is 3 in Oct so would love a summer baby but will just go with whatever happens!

After DS was born I was immediately broody again (I think I was broody even during pregnancy :wacko: ) but DH has taken some convincing although he slowly seems to be coming round and starting to make reference to having a 3rd :happydance:

I've got a copper coil at the moment and still BF so AF hasn't shown since last year. I'm just assuming all will be ok again when the time comes (plus I need to decide when to have it out again, not sure how much it affects cycles etc).

Look forward to chatting!


----------



## ImSoTired

Hi,it's me again.

My DH has also come around to the idea. Yesterday he asked DD whether she would like a little brother or a sister. DD is too small to know or care but he asked her anyway, lol. I think he's on board with trying next summer sometime. I'm hoping for an April, May, June baby because there are far too many winter babies. I'm not sure if I can handle the heat of July or August while heavily pregnant. If we don't get a spring baby perhaps we will go for Sept or Oct. I'll be pregnant during the summer but I won't be as huge. I guess I'll take what I can get but I do not want a Nov through Feb Baby. I won't be able to afford gifts for the poor thing.

I need to get into the doctors and get my cycles in order. The came back in May after I stopped breastfeeding and I'm still on the mini pill so I think it has me all messed up. I get a light/moderate Af every 2 weeks. It lasts from 3 to 6 days and once it was only one day:wacko: It's got me annoyed so I'm thinking of asking to be on a full hormone pill for about 6 months and then going off again to regulate my cycles naturally and try again after (because it took me 9 months to regulate last time I went off BC:dohh:). 

I am trying to find the time to drop a few lbs so I can get healthy, de-stress, and lower my bp which isn't quite high but close for another pregnancy next year. It's hard finding the time with LO but I think I'll be able to get down to a reasonable weight by then. Hopefully at least in the 130-140 range. 

I'm still taking a prenatal and trying to eat as healthy as I can....it's not going that great because with my lack of time and energy it's easier to just grab whatever. I'm still trying though so hopefully it starts working out for me. As DD is getting bigger she's a little less dependent so maybe I'll have some more time soon, hopefully?

I just thought I'd pop in and update...I hope the rest of you are well and welcome new comers.


----------



## luvmyfam

Hope all is going well with your new role Lee!

Sorry sailorsgirl :(. Hope he will just need one.

Imsotired,that's about where I would like to be weight wise too. My goal is to get there by April because my Brother is getting married. Then I would just have to maintain until aug/sept!

Welcome Glitterandbug :wave:!


----------



## ImSoTired

luvmyfam said:


> Hope all is going well with your new role Lee!
> 
> Sorry sailorsgirl :(. Hope he will just need one.
> 
> Imsotired,that's about where I would like to be weight wise too. My goal is to get there by April because my Brother is getting married. Then I would just have to maintain until aug/sept!
> 
> Welcome Glitterandbug :wave:!

I would like to be there by June because I'm in a wedding then. I know I can do it because I lost 30lbs in a little over 3 moths last year before falling pregnant. And I was bigger then so I have a little bit of a smaller goal this time. By maybe 10, 15 lbs? It's finding the time that is difficult...

Also I am a bit nervous about the lack of time I'll have with 2 LOs! How do you moms of more than one do it!?


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hi Ladies!! I havent posted for a long time but I just had to get this off my chest! So my BFF and I had our daughters a month apart last summer. I knew that her and her OH were going to try again in July/August of this year. She told me that they did start trying and I cant help but be SOOOOO jealous!! I know that we definitely cannot afford another baby right now and I only have 1 more year left with school and I will have my degree. We are planning on trying in the Spring, so less than a year away but I am soooo broody now!! Its all I can think about!


----------



## luvmyfam

Hi Jaxvipe :wave:! This next 9 months will go by so fast and then it will be your turn!!


----------



## luvmyfam

Imsotired, it does get really difficult finding the time to exercise and such with two little ones. Some day's I feel like they are enough exercise themselves lol! But I really want to lose weight and tone so that I can be a really nice weight for pregnancy. I had been working out and losing weight about 6 months ago or so, but I was getting home from work in the morning (after working 12 hr nightshift) and working out before DH and the boys woke up. It worked out great.... I just don't ever feel like I have the energy for it lol!


----------



## ImSoTired

luvmyfam said:


> Imsotired, it does get really difficult finding the time to exercise and such with two little ones. Some day's I feel like they are enough exercise themselves lol! But I really want to lose weight and tone so that I can be a really nice weight for pregnancy. I had been working out and losing weight about 6 months ago or so, but I was getting home from work in the morning (after working 12 hr nightshift) and working out before DH and the boys woke up. It worked out great.... I just don't ever feel like I have the energy for it lol!

I'm thinking we are going to be finished having babies after we have #2 so I will be trying to lose weight afterward also but not for a future pregnancy...maybe for another wedding of something though. I'm just thinking it's going to be tough to do anything, especially keeping up with house work and keeping in shape. 

You are one tough lady exercising after working a 12 hour shift and chasing after 2 LOs! I have one LO and no job and I'm exhausted! I am considering getting a job though as we are tight on money recently. That'll be another thing we have to work on before ttc.

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Springermommy

Hi ladies :) 
We moved into our new house last week... makes me feel broody, but we will most likely stick to our original plan. Less than a year to go!
Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## SoBroody91

Hi all :) I'm WTT until Nov/Dec 2014, but I'm crazy broody at the moment! I hope you can all keep my company and save me from gong mad for the next year! Haha x


----------



## MissN8

SoBroody91 said:


> Hi all :) I'm WTT until Nov/Dec 2014, but I'm crazy broody at the moment! I hope you can all keep my company and save me from gong mad for the next year! Haha x

welcome!! are you on any birth control? if so wil you be coming off it a bit earlier? I am thinking about 4 months before ttc to get cycles back to normal.


----------



## xLeeBeex

Welcome!!

Ladies, help me! Broodiness is overwhelming right now!!!


----------



## cazi77

Hi all haven't posted for ages! My 2 best friends are having babies in the next 10 weeks making me broody!! I know I have to wait and when I put my sensible head on I don't want another just yet as Freya is still a baby and I want to enjoy her. BUT sometimes I really want another! Less than a year to go then we will ttc again x


----------



## SoBroody91

MissN8 said:


> welcome!! are you on any birth control? if so wil you be coming off it a bit earlier? I am thinking about 4 months before ttc to get cycles back to normal.

I'm currently on Levest (bc pills) and was on Microgynon before that, been taking bc pills for about 6 years.
I wasn't planning on coming off sooner, but will be taking folic acid a few months beforehand x


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome SoBroody91 :wave: !


----------



## AussieChick

Hi everyone :flower:

I have just come off Implant BC & onto the pill for medical reasons. But am very Broody and WTT ! 

OH wants to wait another 6-12mo to be financially stable & move interstate.. But am struggling to not bring up the subject everyday! 

I'm going crazy :dohh:


----------



## kellyrae

Hello everyone :flower:

I am a new mum to my #2....last week we decided we would like to try for #3 as from next May when #2 turns 1yr old :happydance:

Only problem is I hate waiting :haha:


----------



## babydino

We might have to move our date to 2015 :( I am just about to start a new job, then we have the wedding next summer. I want to have been in my job and settled for a while before having a baby but I don't know if I can cope with adding another year to our wait.


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome AussieChick and Kellyrae :wave: !

Babydino, that wouldn't be too bad :(. But couldn't you still try shortly after your wedding.... you would probably be pretty settled into your new job if you're starting soon!:hugs:


----------



## luvmyfam

Has anyone watched "The Business of Being Born"? I watched it on netflix yesterday. Its pretty interesting!


----------



## Teilana

Hi all! I would like to be added to the list :)

DH and I are both 26 and we will be hopefully meeting our last condition (which is buying a hosue) before TTC sometime this year. We may try in December this year but it will more than likely be next year. We have been waiting about 3 years now since the bug bit us (okay mainly me) and the waiting has been tough.


----------



## Teilana

luvmyfam said:


> Has anyone watched "The Business of Being Born"? I watched it on netflix yesterday. Its pretty interesting!

I haven't seen it yet as I am saving it to watch when we do get our BFP. As much as DH has said that he wants to do what the doctors think is best for me (I am 5'1" and 100lbs, not a big gal at all so he is concerned that its going to be worst case scenario pregnancies), I think that this movie will change his mind (or at least help).


----------



## Rachie004

Teilana, I hope you don't mind me asking but what is your OH's issue with your weight? It seems perfect to me!

We've moved over to TTC/NTNP this cycle but if nothing happens then I think I will be happy WTT again. We've been talking about our wedding the last couple of days so I think it's better for us to wait - I can't believe I'm saying that but I'm not sure that I'm actually ready RIGHT NOW! 

In other news for me; my thyroid levels are probably the best that they have ever been in my whole life; 0.36 and my ultrasound results came back all fine.

Lots of love ladies and hello to the newbies xxx


----------



## Teilana

Rachie004 said:


> Teilana, I hope you don't mind me asking but what is your OH's issue with your weight? It seems perfect to me!
> 
> We've moved over to TTC/NTNP this cycle but if nothing happens then I think I will be happy WTT again. We've been talking about our wedding the last couple of days so I think it's better for us to wait - I can't believe I'm saying that but I'm not sure that I'm actually ready RIGHT NOW!
> 
> In other news for me; my thyroid levels are probably the best that they have ever been in my whole life; 0.36 and my ultrasound results came back all fine.
> 
> Lots of love ladies and hello to the newbies xxx

Rachie004, he doesn't have any issues with my weight at all. He is just concerned that because I am so petite that when we do get pregnant that I am going to have lots of complications and be put on bedrest etc especially towards the end. He would prefer to have a hospital birth but I am kind of pushing for home/birth center birth. There is one situation that I would agree with him on and thats if we end up having twins. They run on both sides of our family so we have been trying to wrap our heads around that one.


----------



## luvmyfam

Rachie thats awesome about your thyroid!! I'm really excited to see if you get prego this cycle lol!

Teilana welcome :wave:! You are petite, but I've heard of my petite women that have perfectly healthy pregnancies!


----------



## mommybearx

Hello! :) Love this thread, I'm WTT for baby #2 until Summer 2014! And definitely babbling an brooding!
I have an 8 month old daughter and LOVE being a mom, but waiting until she's at least 18 month to try for #2 :)


----------



## Rachie004

Ah okay Teilana, I hope I didn't cause any offence, I read it the same way as someone saying I'm 5ft 1 and 200lbs because of all the extra complications being overweight can have so I was concerned that your OH thought you were really big? Obviously not, my mistake, sorry again. I can sympathise, my OH has mentioned in the past about me being so petite that he worries about me having problems. I would expect thought that because you're on the small side that your baby will be too or at least in proportion if that makes sense?

luvmyfam, thank you for the kind words again! It's exciting but terrifying, lol xx

Hello mummybear, welcome xx


----------



## Jaxvipe

Im 5ft2in and pretty petite, I only had to push 3 times and DD was out! So I dont know if size really matters that much. Our bodies are built to have babies :flower:


----------



## ImSoTired

mommybearx said:


> Hello! :) Love this thread, I'm WTT for baby #2 until Summer 2014! And definitely babbling an brooding!
> I have an 8 month old daughter and LOVE being a mom, but waiting until she's at least 18 month to try for #2 :)

We also have an 8 month old daughter and will be ttc again next summer! Same here! Good luck!


----------



## ImSoTired

Teilana tell DH you will be fine! That is really a good weight for you or even a tad underweight (but that all depends on your genetics and build really). I'd say you'd have less issues than an overweight person most likely and that's great. Best of luck! Hope you get your house!


----------



## xLeeBeex

Rachie004 said:


> Teilana, I hope you don't mind me asking but what is your OH's issue with your weight? It seems perfect to me!
> 
> We've moved over to TTC/NTNP this cycle but if nothing happens then I think I will be happy WTT again. We've been talking about our wedding the last couple of days so I think it's better for us to wait - I can't believe I'm saying that but I'm not sure that I'm actually ready RIGHT NOW!
> 
> In other news for me; my thyroid levels are probably the best that they have ever been in my whole life; 0.36 and my ultrasound results came back all fine.
> 
> Lots of love ladies and hello to the newbies xxx

Glad to hear your thyroid levels are so good! That's great news about your ultrasound too :).

And yay for ttc/ntnp, even if you're back in WTT after this cycle its still exciting!!!


----------



## Rachie004

Aw, thanks ever so much leebee, that is really lovely of you :) 

I'm always eagerly awaiting news for you! xx


----------



## Teilana

Thanks everyone :)

I have told him that everything should be fine (which is why I am leaning towards out of hospital birth). I think some of the reasons that he wants a hospital birth is that "its what you are supposed to do", lack of education about out of hospital births (he will be educated when our time comes though :haha:) and that his mom works in the NICU at the hospital that we would most likely deliver at if we were to go the hospital route.


----------



## xLeeBeex

Urgh... It seems like everyone is extra broody at the moment. Lots of pregnant women everywhere at the moment.

However, weeks are absolutey flying by, can't believe my boss left nearlm two weeks ago. Job is going really well. Get my first pay packet on the 28th. Looking forward to sticking a bigger amount in the savings this month, as well as a little amount into the newly started baby fund :)


----------



## luvmyfam

Oh my gosh Lee, definitely been more broody lately lol!! It's just so exciting seeing some of the girls we know in WTT getting prego or getting close to their TTC dates. I get really excited with you first time Mom's to be getting so close :)!!


----------



## MUMOF5

I am sooo broody at the mo its ridiculous :wacko:. We are planning ttc in November next year at the earliest, but I am seriously wanting to bring it forward, in my head I know its completely ridiculous as I wont have finished my degree by the time baby comes, adn really dont think Id be able to complete my degree with a newborn, but the urge is overpowering :cry:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Broody beyond belief here too! :haha: it seems like everyone around me is expecting a baby once I decided to wait till after the wedding! I thought the planning of my wedding would more than make up for waiting but some how it doesn't! :dohh:


----------



## xLeeBeex

Well I'm glad I'm not the only one! Its so exciting when people who we've grown to know over the months/years have their turns and move on to TTC etc, but its also difficult at the same time, especially if they've been around the WTT boards for a while. I've been here since 2010, surely it must be my turn soon?!?


----------



## 30mummyof1

When are you waiting until? 10 months more waiting for me... Hope it goes quickly for us. I think once Christmas is out of the way, it will seem so much closer. :p


----------



## xLeeBeex

I currently don't have a date :( I'm waiting until January to bring it up with the OH as we'll be on holiday in Mexico, I'll have been in my new job role for 6 months, and by then we'll have a clear idea of how much we can save each month for the house fund, debt will be a lot smaller etc. So I'm hoping to have a proper talk with OH about when to come off bc, we'll be ntnp to keep things as normal as poss, I don't wanna go all baby crazy and put any pressure on OH. If my little waffly post makes sense?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep makes perfect sense hun x


----------



## xLeeBeex

Good :) I just dunno how to bring it up, dunno if I'm brave enough yet lol.


----------



## Rachie004

LeeBee, I was thinking about you while I was cleaning my shower :p

You and your chap have been together for 6 years, that is a long time! Your OH knows how much you want babies and I really hope he knows how important it is to you. I don't think you need to be brave about it, this is a natural progression in any relationship, especially if you've both said from the outset that you want children in the future - the only time I would be concerned is if you had both said that you didn't want children and one of you changed your mind but I don't think that is the case here. The latter happened with my ex but thankfully it wasn't that much of an issue because he was/is a complete tool :p

You've had lots going on recently with the move and the new job so I'd say it is probably wise to let the dust settle. Men can be strange creatures, I know my OH said only a couple of months ago that he only just felt like the dust settled on us buying our house and this week it will be a year since we've moved. I felt like the dust had settled after living here a couple of months and unpacking all of our stuff so I guess it's down to individual perspective.

Anyway, I kind of feel like this sounds like I'm telling you off which isn't my intention (and I hope it doesn't come over that way) but I don't think you're being at all unreasonable in wanting to talk about it with him. Give him a bit of advance notice that you want to have a serious talk about things, make a date, at least that will hopefully get him thinking about it?

I SO want good things for you, you seem like such a lovely warm hearted person that you totally deserve it :)

Lecture over, lol xxx


----------



## xLeeBeex

Rach. I love you. :haha:

That was very well worded. I don't know why you thought it seemed like a telling off, I didn't think it was scolding in any way. It was lovely.

I think perhaps over the Christmas period I'll let him know that whilst on holiday when everything is nice and relaxed that I'd like to talk about the future and where he's at. No pressure. No getting worked up. Just a nice chat :)

The fact that I am actually waiting to talk to him about it is a big thing for me, normally I just jump the gun and start babbling but I'm trying to be a lot more patient and understanding of our situation and reasons for waiting etc.


----------



## xLeeBeex

The first line of your message made me chuckle too, thinking about me whilst cleaning your shower haha. I think about the bnb girls at odd times too, my one is when cleaning out the cat litter!


----------



## xLeeBeex

In fact, can you post it in my journal please :) easier for me to read again then too.


----------



## Rachie004

I've just reposted to your journal. I'm so glad you didn't think I was telling you off. I'm so blunt and honest that things often aren't well received :p

I admire you for having the patience to wait, the wait to try and the wait to talk (or pester) about it. I'm forever taking my own little vow of baby talk silence but I usually last all of 3 days then I get on a 'wah, I want a baby' moo fest :blush: It's usually after seeing a baby at work or finding out that yet more people are pregnant etc. We've been talking about getting married the last few days and that has kind of distracted me a little. 

I'm glad you think of bnb girls at odd times too. I think it's slightly strange how emotionally involved I seem to find myself with some posters because I want good things for them, I find myself hoping and praying for some people on here as much as I do for people in real life :blush:


----------



## xLeeBeex

I'm glad it isn't just me. I am surprised at how attached I've become to a load of people I've never met!

As for the patience thing, don't get me wrong I do have days where I mention kids or whatever. Like the other day there was somethin on the tv that riled me up and he asked what was wrong. I just said that it gets on my nerves that there are people out there like that when I'm sitting here patiently waiting to do things right and achieve the goals we've set and making sure we're financially secure and what not. He just laughs at my little outbursts :haha:


----------



## xLeeBeex

Oh dear..... I'm trying not to go into panic mode here, but just got off the phone with the boss and they're already talking about my next promotion to full contract manger in around a years time..... But in around a years time, possibly sooner. I want to be at least getting ready to start a family in a years time, this is all happening too fast! I know it could be a year away yet but that means more time to settle in to that new role and then I'd feel like I'd be letting them down by having a promotion and then buggering off to have a baby. If that makes sense?


----------



## xLeeBeex

Spoke to O H about this when I got in about this, and he had a look online and my company offer childcare vouchers instead of part of your wages which would help with costs when going back to work. He wants me to go back to work after mat leave is up, which I'm OK with, but I hate the thought of them being looked after by someone else all day so hopefully I would be able to work from home in the afternoons perhaps. ... But he actually looked online to see what offers my company had, I thought that was lovely. Not panicking now, OH has reassured me yet again :)


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Hi eveyone, I'm currently a mother of 5 lovely boys and our beatiful angel (our girl) was born sleeping in 2011. I had a TL in 2007 after my 4th son was born, but in 2010 I had a TR. I got pregnant in Janurary 2011 and our daughter(our angel) was born sleeping at 20 weeks and 4 days. I concieved again in September/October of 2011 and we had our 5th boy our lovely rainbow baby was born on June 13, 2012. So we are going to ttc one more time for our last baby. We are WTT until July 2014(as long as everything falls into place, if not might have to wait longer). We are hoping to be blessed with our 2nd girl and I will be doing a few things to sway, but if we are blessed with another boy he will still be a blessing.


----------



## MUMOF5

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Hi eveyone, I'm currently a mother of 5 lovely boys and our beatiful angel (our girl) was born sleeping in 2011. I had a TL in 2007 after my 4th son was born, but in 2010 I had a TR. I got pregnant in Janurary 2011 and our daughter(our angel) was born sleeping at 20 weeks and 4 days. I concieved again in September/October of 2011 and we had our 5th boy our lovely rainbow baby was born on June 13, 2012. So we are going to ttc one more time for our last baby. We are WTT until July 2014(as long as everything falls into place, if not might have to wait longer). We are hoping to be blessed with our 2nd girl and I will be doing a few things to sway, but if we are blessed with another boy he will still be a blessing.



Welcome TTCbaby2011, another mum of a big family :thumbup:

Hope you get your second princess :flower: Id really like another boy rhis time, but like you say, either would be a blessing :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## luvmyfam

Rachie and Lee... I also think about and pray for people on BnB! I've always wondered if anyone else did the same! I sometimes talk to my DH about what is going on with people on BnB!:blush:

Lee I feel like everything is falling into place for you! That's so sweet that your OH looked up childcare at your workplace :). He definitely knows you have the baby bug, and it seems like he has it too!:haha:


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome TTCbaby2011 :wave:! I will probably be TTC in aug/sept 2014 and we are going to sway pink too!


----------



## Rachie004

TTCbaby2011 - Welcome! I'm sorry for your loss :( I hope you get your princess xx

Leebee, I think it's awesome that your OH looked at what your company offers for childcare, it's definately on the horizon for him :)

OH said he'd been looking at new cars while he had his for a service, he came home with details for a 3 door coupe. He quickly said it wouldn't be sensible or practical considering how fat and pregnant we're going to make me :) I love it when he says things like that <3


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: ttcbaby2011, so sorry for your loss. :hugs: 5 boys must keep you busy, i'd love to have 5+ kids but think my oh is only on board for 4 max but we'll see hey! :haha:

Love your oh's way with words rachie04. :haha:


----------



## xLeeBeex

Haha Rachie that made me chuckle too!


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm happy that my DH wasn't the only one who took a little convincing to ttc. It took me over a year to convince him to ttc our daughter and then birth control had my cycles all messed up so I had to wait even longer. I remember the waiting game ladies, it's torture. Someone said a few posts back that the feeling is overpowering when you are broody and it is sooo true. It's so instinctually strong that it's hard to ignore. I am happy that we waited until after we were married and bought the house but if it were up to me I'd have more than one by now!(once we were in the house I decided we were ready to ttc...DH was about a year behind me there...) And I've been wanting another for a few months now, not as badly as I wanted DD but I'm sure the desire will only increase with time as it did the 1st time. I'm hoping by the time I get that 'just can't wait' feeling DH and I will be on the same page and it'll be sometime next Summer/Fall. SO far we seem to have the same idea but I'm still wondering if either one of us will chicken out.


----------



## luvmyfam

Rachie, that's so adorable that your OH said that!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

MUMOF5 said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi eveyone, I'm currently a mother of 5 lovely boys and our beatiful angel (our girl) was born sleeping in 2011. I had a TL in 2007 after my 4th son was born, but in 2010 I had a TR. I got pregnant in Janurary 2011 and our daughter(our angel) was born sleeping at 20 weeks and 4 days. I concieved again in September/October of 2011 and we had our 5th boy our lovely rainbow baby was born on June 13, 2012. So we are going to ttc one more time for our last baby. We are WTT until July 2014(as long as everything falls into place, if not might have to wait longer). We are hoping to be blessed with our 2nd girl and I will be doing a few things to sway, but if we are blessed with another boy he will still be a blessing.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome TTCbaby2011, another mum of a big family :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you get your second princess :flower: Id really like another boy rhis time, but like you say, either would be a blessing :cloud9::cloud9:Click to expand...

Thank you MUMOF5, I see that you getting a TR. When is you set date to have it done? I had my done June 7, 2010. With tube lengths 6cm and 6.5 with a 75%-85% concieving. I want to wish you GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

luvmyfam said:


> Welcome TTCbaby2011 :wave:! I will probably be TTC in aug/sept 2014 and we are going to sway pink too!

Thank you luvmyfam! GOOD LUCK on your pink sway. It does work. I swayed for a girl when I got pregnant with my angel baby. I used some of the information on in-gender. If you have not checked this site out its a good site to help with swaying.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Rachie004 said:


> TTCbaby2011 - Welcome! I'm sorry for your loss :( I hope you get your princess xx
> 
> Leebee, I think it's awesome that your OH looked at what your company offers for childcare, it's definately on the horizon for him :)
> 
> OH said he'd been looking at new cars while he had his for a service, he came home with details for a 3 door coupe. He quickly said it wouldn't be sensible or practical considering how fat and pregnant we're going to make me :) I love it when he says things like that <3


Thank you Rachie004, I see that you are running the BUPA Great North Run in aid of Sands, Stillbirth and Neonatal Death Charity. I want to THANK YOU not to many people are aware of stillbirth and neonatal death. Its nice to get the awareness out there. I have alot of friends that have been through one of these, such as myself having a stillbirth.


----------



## luvmyfam

TTCbaby2011 said:


> luvmyfam said:
> 
> 
> Welcome TTCbaby2011 :wave:! I will probably be TTC in aug/sept 2014 and we are going to sway pink too!
> 
> Thank you luvmyfam! GOOD LUCK on your pink sway. It does work. I swayed for a girl when I got pregnant with my angel baby. I used some of the information on in-gender. If you have not checked this site out its a good site to help with swaying.Click to expand...

Thanks! That's the site I've been researching! A friend of mine used smartstork.com to sway pink and it worked! But you have to pay to use that site. Hopefully sometime we can talk about your sway.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

30mummyof1 said:


> :hi: ttcbaby2011, so sorry for your loss. :hugs: 5 boys must keep you busy, i'd love to have 5+ kids but think my oh is only on board for 4 max but we'll see hey! :haha:
> 
> Love your oh's way with words rachie04. :haha:

Thank you 30mummyof1, 5 boys does keep us on our toes, but I love it! You never know maybe your hubby will change his mind. Mine did. Our rainbow baby was going to be our last, but agreed to try one more time for another girl, but either gender would be a blessing.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

luvmyfam said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luvmyfam said:
> 
> 
> Welcome TTCbaby2011 :wave:! I will probably be TTC in aug/sept 2014 and we are going to sway pink too!
> 
> Thank you luvmyfam! GOOD LUCK on your pink sway. It does work. I swayed for a girl when I got pregnant with my angel baby. I used some of the information on in-gender. If you have not checked this site out its a good site to help with swaying.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! That's the site I've been researching! A friend of mine used smartstork.com to sway pink and it worked! But you have to pay to use that site. Hopefully sometime we can talk about your sway.Click to expand...

 Your Welcome! That sounds great!! Maybe we can help each other out!! I know I will do the samethings that I did to get my angel baby. And in-gender is for free which is great! and can you add me to the front page to ttc in July 2014(if everything works out) Thanks!


----------



## luvmyfam

That would be great! You will be WTT # 7 then?


----------



## TTCbaby2011

luvmyfam said:


> That would be great! You will be WTT # 7 then?

Yes it would be #7. We have 5 boys and 1 angel.


----------



## 30mummyof1

TTCbaby2011 said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ttcbaby2011, so sorry for your loss. :hugs: 5 boys must keep you busy, i'd love to have 5+ kids but think my oh is only on board for 4 max but we'll see hey! :haha:
> 
> Love your oh's way with words rachie04. :haha:
> 
> Thank you 30mummyof1, 5 boys does keep us on our toes, but I love it! You never know maybe your hubby will change his mind. Mine did. Our rainbow baby was going to be our last, but agreed to try one more time for another girl, but either gender would be a blessing.Click to expand...

Yes exactly, I think it will depend on what house we move into in the future. I'm hoping i'll have twins at some point too :)
We'll be swaying too, I was looking into it earlier this year when we ttc for a month before deciding to wait until after the wedding and it doesn't seem easy. Love to know what you did for your sway.


----------



## angiepie

I'm useless, I always forget to come in here now. :dohh: But hello! Hope everyone is well. :D


----------



## Rachie004

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Rachie004 said:
> 
> 
> TTCbaby2011 - Welcome! I'm sorry for your loss :( I hope you get your princess xx
> 
> Leebee, I think it's awesome that your OH looked at what your company offers for childcare, it's definately on the horizon for him :)
> 
> OH said he'd been looking at new cars while he had his for a service, he came home with details for a 3 door coupe. He quickly said it wouldn't be sensible or practical considering how fat and pregnant we're going to make me :) I love it when he says things like that <3
> 
> 
> Thank you Rachie004, I see that you are running the BUPA Great North Run in aid of Sands, Stillbirth and Neonatal Death Charity. I want to THANK YOU not to many people are aware of stillbirth and neonatal death. Its nice to get the awareness out there. I have alot of friends that have been through one of these, such as myself having a stillbirth.Click to expand...

Bless you, it's a real honour. All of the angel mummies that I have met in real life and on bnb are amazing. It is because of a bnb member that I chose Sands, but you are all a true inspiration and so courageous. 

It's frustrating how little awareness there is out there xxx


----------



## xLeeBeex

Rach where abouts in the UK are you?


----------



## Rachie004

xx


----------



## xLeeBeex

Ah ok, just wondered :)

X


----------



## Rachie004

You should move here, we can go baby browsing :p xx


----------



## xLeeBeex

That would be awesome, I haven't got anyone to go with :( I darent push my luck with OH. There's a massive kiddicare near me and I'd love to go and have a look around there! Xxx


----------



## Rachie004

I went to Sainsbury's earlier and I decided that if there was something that I *really* liked then I would buy it.. The section was closed for refurbishment :growlmad:

I love browsing John Lewis online. Private browsing windows are awesome :thumbup: xx


----------



## luvmyfam

Aww Lee and Rachie, my friends across the pond:friends: ... how far from each other are you? I've never been to the UK! It would be so neat to go and be around you all with your amazing accents (well accent to me!):flower:.


----------



## Rachie004

Probably 2-3 hours away from eachother unfortunately, I'm just having a look to see where would be in the middle and does it have good shopping there :p . Still we're closer to eachother than you are to us luvmyfam. Imagine if we could have a global gathering on broody and babbling ladies? That would be awesome! xx


----------



## xLeeBeex

Haha, that would be cool. Where is in the middle then? 

I will admit to online browsing :haha:


----------



## Rachie004

It looks like St Albans, but that would mean you taking the smelly M25. Or Cambridge looks middle-like too. Or possible Harlow but I know know nothing about Harlow other than I think alot of aircrew might live there, is that near an airport? 

I feel like a stalker - this is luvmyfam's fault for giving me the idea :p 

xx


----------



## xLeeBeex

Haha, how do you know where I am? Harlow isn't too far from me, 40 mins max but there's nothing there lol.


----------



## luvmyfam

Haha! You guys aren't that far from eachother at all! It totally is my fault Rach :blush:!


----------



## luvmyfam

Rachie004 said:


> Probably 2-3 hours away from eachother unfortunately, I'm just having a look to see where would be in the middle and does it have good shopping there :p . Still we're closer to eachother than you are to us luvmyfam. Imagine if we could have a global gathering on broody and babbling ladies? That would be awesome! xx

That would be awesome!


----------



## Rachie004

Remember when you were going for your new job interview and I said I was going to come along and be your cheering squad? You mentioned it then, I can't remember the exact town you're in and I'm not planning on trawling through old posts to find it either but I can remember the county you're in at least. Seriously.. I feel like a total stalker.


----------



## xLeeBeex

Not stalkerish at all, just a great memory!!


----------



## luvmyfam

Hahahaha! Stalker! Jj lol!


----------



## Rachie004

*shuffles off to find some bushes to hide in* :p


----------



## xLeeBeex

I have bushes outside my house.............


----------



## Rachie004

I know.... :p




ok, no I don't! haha xx


----------



## luvmyfam

OMG you guys are HILARIOUS! :ROFL:


----------



## xLeeBeex

Hahahaha this is cracking me up. I don't have bushes outside, I have a big green bin, you could be in there I suppose lol.


----------



## Rachie004

Do you not have bushes? Damn, I'm outside the wrong house again.. I'll never get my degree in stalking :(

I'm kinda of glad my OH is at work, I don't think I'd be able to hide my laughing!

Do you think we've derailed and hijacked the thread enough? I'm sorry again luvmyfam xx


----------



## xLeeBeex

Yeah I think we've hijacked enough, I can see you, you're definitely outside the wrong house. And shuttingxyours eyes doesn't mean I can't see you! Its a shame there isn't a messenger on here or somethin or like a group chat room xxx


----------



## Rachie004

I'm covering my eyes, if I can't see you then you can't see me... lalala..


----------



## xLeeBeex

:haha:

That just doesn't work, face the facts, you need to go back to spy school.


----------



## Rachie004

Yeah, I guess you don't see James Bond doing such things but I've redone the training so many times, I don't think I'm ever going to pass. What other sort of nuisance could I be? :cry:

Thank you so much, I haven't laughed so much in ages :haha:


----------



## xLeeBeex

Haha, its been funny :)

Laughs all round tonight. Watching 8 out of 10 cats does countdown lol


----------



## Rachie004

I think I may have seen that by accident while in a hotel - very funny!


----------



## xLeeBeex

It is indeedy, particularly funny tonight actually. You don't have a tv do you?


----------



## Rachie004

No, we don't.. I really don't miss it either, it's weird now because we forget that everyone else has tv's, lol!

Is it a regular series? I thought what I watched was a one off - I might try to find it online xx


----------



## luvmyfam

Well off to clean the house! You guys have been truly entertaining :).


----------



## luvmyfam

angiepie said:


> I'm useless, I always forget to come in here now. :dohh: But hello! Hope everyone is well. :D

Hope you are well Angie! I usually come to your journal from time to time to catch up with you! :flower:


----------



## xLeeBeex

I think it is a regular series at the moment actually.

Enjoy your cleaning luvmyfam!

I'm off to sleep now, has been fun chatting tonight. Enjoy your weekends ladies :)

Xxx


----------



## TTCbaby2011

30mummyof1 said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ttcbaby2011, so sorry for your loss. :hugs: 5 boys must keep you busy, i'd love to have 5+ kids but think my oh is only on board for 4 max but we'll see hey! :haha:
> 
> Love your oh's way with words rachie04. :haha:
> 
> Thank you 30mummyof1, 5 boys does keep us on our toes, but I love it! You never know maybe your hubby will change his mind. Mine did. Our rainbow baby was going to be our last, but agreed to try one more time for another girl, but either gender would be a blessing.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes exactly, I think it will depend on what house we move into in the future. I'm hoping i'll have twins at some point too :)
> We'll be swaying too, I was looking into it earlier this year when we ttc for a month before deciding to wait until after the wedding and it doesn't seem easy. Love to know what you did for your sway.Click to expand...

I got most of my infomation from a site called in-gender. BTW the site is free. https://in-gender.com/Gender-Selection/ this is the web site and this is the information that you use to sway for a girl https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/t/3584.aspx I did'nt do everything on the list. I just picked out what I thought would work for me. If you ever need to ask me something about the sway I try to help has much as I can. :0)


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Stoping by to tell all of you ladies to have a blessed weekend :0)


----------



## Eline

Just popping in to say hi! I'm still reading the thread and the forum occasionally, but I try not to visit too much as it tends to increase my broodiness A LOT. Time just goes faster thinking about and planning other things :) Only 10 months to go though, yay!

I hope everyone is doing fine in here.


----------



## luvmyfam

Hi Eline :wave:. Good to hear from you!

Well we took the kids to an amusement park yesterday and they had so much fun. My neice was with us and she was sick.... now we're all sick! Oh the joys lol! Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## xLeeBeex

Glad they all had fun, but shame you're now sick too! Hope it passes quickly xx


----------



## luvmyfam

Well, my little Jacob had a little harder time with this cold. He started having a lot of trouble breathing and needed to go to the ED. After several breathing treatments and steroids he's feeling better and they sent us home! My poor little Jake... they say he could have asthma as it was an asthma like reaction. 

In better news its almost SEPTEMBER!! Where has this year gone?! Those of you that are starting in january have just over 4 months left!!!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

luvmyfam said:


> Well, my little Jacob had a little harder time with this cold. He started having a lot of trouble breathing and needed to go to the ED. After several breathing treatments and steroids he's feeling better and they sent us home! My poor little Jake... they say he could have asthma as it was an asthma like reaction.
> 
> In better news its almost SEPTEMBER!! Where has this year gone?! Those of you that are starting in january have just over 4 months left!!!!!

Glad to hear your son Jacob is doing better and sorry to hear that your son Jake may have asthma.


----------



## MellyH

Please add me to the list! We are waiting until Feb 2014. I didn't realise this thread was for everyone, for some reason I thought it was someone's journal! :haha:

My office mate is pregnant, about 16 weeks, and she's starting to have a gorgeous little tummy (it's her second so she's popping more quickly this time!) and it's adorable but I'm definitely feeling envious!


----------



## xLeeBeex

Welcome MellyH!

Some of you are going to be leaving us soon :( how sad and exciting at the same time!

It's very nearly Friday, and I am very glad of that. Been a busy week for me, for those of us in the UK at least we have a bank holiday to look forward to!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend, anyone got anything exciting planned?


----------



## TTCbaby2011

:hi:and Welcome MellyH!

Nothing exciting here for the weekend. You have a nice weekend too xleebeex.O:)


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome MellyH :wave:!

I've been off work all week due to all of us being sick! I think we are all getting better and my brother and his fiance are coming over tonight to hang out and play cards! 

DH and I both keep bring up the TTC topic lately. I think he is excited too! We have a little less than 1 yr to go!


----------



## xLeeBeex

Sorry to be a pain and ask again but when are you TTC again?


----------



## luvmyfam

Haha! We are planing on the beginning of Aug 2014... so about a year lol!


----------



## xLeeBeex

Oh man that is when I would absolutely love our time to be. I'm so hoping it will be next year but who knows!


----------



## luvmyfam

What are everyone's plans for this weekend? We might take the boy's out on my in-law's boat. Gabe has been asking to go!


----------



## angiepie

Dinner with some relos tomorrow night, then Australian father's day is on Sunday, so bbq at my parents' house. Other than that, chillin with DF and gym. Typical weekend lol.

Jealous of the boat, I'd love to be able to go out on a boat whenever I like. The weather is always fab here and we're by the ocean and the river.


----------



## luvmyfam

Angie I'm jealous that you live near the Ocean! We have to drive for hours to get ito the Ocean. But the little boat out on a big lake is pretty nice too. I'm jealous of your wheather too! But I don't think I could handle all of the big insects in Australia. I would love to go there someday though!


----------



## xLeeBeex

Got the brother down this weekend :) that's as far as my plans go!!

Unfortunately ladies, I'm going to be leaving this thread. Had a proper talk with the OH. I need to get my career sorted first. So I have another 2 to 3 year wait. I'd always hoped to have my first by 25 but that doesn't look like its going to be possible. Nevermind eh? More time to save for the eventual LO and childcare costs for when I go back to work I guess. 

I'll still stay subscribed to this thread so I can keep track of you all :)

Lots of love and best wishes to all of you in here  x


----------



## Reidfidleir

Hi :wave: Can I come play with you all? I don't know if I've ever posted in this thread. We are thinking of trying for a second child next year sometime. Probably April will be the earliest we would start. I'd rather not be heavily pregnant during the summer. I got so hot when pregnant last time!
Are any of you teachers? I'm not, but I teach dance, and I'm wondering if I should "plan" a pregnancy around the school year. Like, get pregnant around September so baby comes after the dance recital haha.


----------



## angiepie

luvmyfam said:


> Angie I'm jealous that you live near the Ocean! We have to drive for hours to get ito the Ocean. But the little boat out on a big lake is pretty nice too. I'm jealous of your wheather too! But I don't think I could handle all of the big insects in Australia. I would love to go there someday though!

Insects are smaller here than in America, actually. The only huge 'insect' we have is the huntsman spider but it's not venomous and it's shy, it just likes to hang out in people's houses for some reason. :dohh: We have all the deadly spiders and snakes, though, but they don't live in the city.

You'd probably cry if you went into the outback. :haha:

I love lakes too coz there are no waves and you can just bob in the water and relax.


----------



## angiepie

xLeeBeex said:


> Got the brother down this weekend :) that's as far as my plans go!!
> 
> Unfortunately ladies, I'm going to be leaving this thread. Had a proper talk with the OH. I need to get my career sorted first. So I have another 2 to 3 year wait. I'd always hoped to have my first by 25 but that doesn't look like its going to be possible. Nevermind eh? More time to save for the eventual LO and childcare costs for when I go back to work I guess.
> 
> I'll still stay subscribed to this thread so I can keep track of you all :)
> 
> Lots of love and best wishes to all of you in here  x

:hugs: I'll still be in your journal! :D


----------



## luvmyfam

xLeeBeex said:


> Got the brother down this weekend :) that's as far as my plans go!!
> 
> Unfortunately ladies, I'm going to be leaving this thread. Had a proper talk with the OH. I need to get my career sorted first. So I have another 2 to 3 year wait. I'd always hoped to have my first by 25 but that doesn't look like its going to be possible. Nevermind eh? More time to save for the eventual LO and childcare costs for when I go back to work I guess.
> 
> I'll still stay subscribed to this thread so I can keep track of you all :)
> 
> Lots of love and best wishes to all of you in here  x


Sad to see you leave this thread :(. But we will still be chatting I'm sure!


----------



## luvmyfam

angiepie said:


> luvmyfam said:
> 
> 
> Angie I'm jealous that you live near the Ocean! We have to drive for hours to get ito the Ocean. But the little boat out on a big lake is pretty nice too. I'm jealous of your wheather too! But I don't think I could handle all of the big insects in Australia. I would love to go there someday though!
> 
> Insects are smaller here than in America, actually. The only huge 'insect' we have is the huntsmen spider but it's not venomous and it's shy, it just likes to hang out in people's houses for some reason. :dohh: We have all the deadly spiders and snakes, though, but they don't live in the city.
> 
> You'd probably cry if you went into the outback. :haha:
> 
> I love lakes too coz there are no waves and you can just bob in the water and relax.Click to expand...


OMG OMG OMG!!! Why in the hell did I just google "huntsman spider" ?!:shock: I would just die if one of those were in my house! My DH gets so annoyed with me because I'm so terrified and call for him the second there is a tiny spider in the house. :haha: Have you ever had one of those things in your house?


----------



## angiepie

luvmyfam said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!! Why in the hell did I just google "huntsman spider" ?!:shock: I would just die if one of those were in my house! My DH gets so annoyed with me because I'm so terrified and call for him the second there is a tiny spider in the house. :haha: Have you ever had one of those things in your house?

:rofl: Yeah all the time. Only once this year but about 10 times last year coz it was rainy and they wanted shelter I guess. But the biggest I've seen is only about 6cm all the way across. But again, they're not dangerous so I'm not scared of them unless they go near me. I just get DF to put them back into the garden. Go look up the funnel web spider. Now THAT'S scary. They're huge AND one of the deadly ones. Never seen one though, which is lucky coz they're aggressive. I've seen a few redback spiders at my mom's house, which are also deadly, but they're little and they stay in gardens and are shy. However, put me near a cockroach and I'll scream.

Last night DF came inside and had an Australian cockroach on his shirt collar (and they're much less gross than American cockroaches) and I freaked and ran away. :haha: I really hate cockroaches though.


----------



## luvmyfam

UGH! I hate cockroaches too! I haven't seen them very much, but we had a Mom at work this week, bring in breast milk for her baby that was frozen.... when they thawed it there was a cockroach in it :sick:!!

I think I've seen the funnel web spider before! I don't need to see it again!


----------



## luvmyfam

Have you seen the Camel spider from Afghanistan? Those are scary!


----------



## angiepie

luvmyfam said:


> I haven't seen them very much, but we had a Mom at work this week, bring in breast milk for her baby that was frozen.... when they thawed it there was a cockroach in it :sick:!!

What the fuuuuck. Disgusting. How does one even do that?!?! :sick:



luvmyfam said:


> Have you seen the Camel spider from Afghanistan? Those are scary!

Looked it up. Scary!!


----------



## luvmyfam

No idea how that would even be possible!


----------



## Springermommy

Ewwww spiders! 

It's September 1st which means we TTC in 11 MONTHS!!! Less than a year! Any other August TTCers floating around?


----------



## luvmyfam

Yep hopefully me springermommy!


----------



## Springermommy

Yay! Hope it flies by for us! I'm sure it will.


----------



## Eline

I'm no fan of spiders and bugs either, to say the least. I actually ducked under my desk to check for spiders reading all your posts. (and I'm secretly reading B&B at work so.. :blush:). My OH can't get his head around how panicky I get for even the smallest insects.

10 months left for me: July 2014


----------



## Rachie004

Hi girls, how are we all?

I've been busy with work so I feel like I'm not making much progress with anything at the moment, plus I've been making my final push on my training - only 11 days to do now! 

My OH seems to be really broody at the moment which I think is strangely making it harder for me. His friend in Canada emailed him some photos of his new baby girl and he was oohing and ahing over them, he asked if I wanted to look and I said no because I felt so miserable :(

*stares at the ticker some more*


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm aiming for July or August next year too. Exciting!


----------



## Rachie004

Jeez, I can't even avoid babies in Dexter - I'm only up to season three


----------



## luvmyfam

Eline 10 months!! So exciting!

Rachie, that is so sweet that your OH was oohing and ahing over his friends baby pictures! You have just under 8 months to go!!!


----------



## Rachie004

He'd been having cuddles with a different friend's baby earlier that day too :growlmad:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Springermommy said:


> Ewwww spiders!
> 
> It's September 1st which means we TTC in 11 MONTHS!!! Less than a year! Any other August TTCers floating around?

We are waiting until June/July next year! Pretty anxious over here!


----------



## su_grad2007

I haven't been on here in so long. It's so exciting to see people talking in months not years :) We just passed the 1 year mark for when we will start trying, or at least be able to start trying if we want to. If we wait until Sept 2014 I will be due in June. A graduate in May 2015 so that will work well. I wouldn't want to be any farther along than that at graduation. This time next year we will be able to start trying for our first! I am so excited to be able to say that :)

To make things trickier though my husband had to move last month for work and I have to stay behind for school. It's really awful to be apart and I am wondering how the whole getting pregnant thing is going to work when we live in different states. I wonder if we will ever be able to get the timing right. but i am just trying to let it go and be excited that we will at least be able to try :)

I am very excited to watch all of us move over to ttc soon! Hopefully time will fly by :)


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Jaxvipe said:


> Springermommy said:
> 
> 
> Ewwww spiders!
> 
> It's September 1st which means we TTC in 11 MONTHS!!! Less than a year! Any other August TTCers floating around?
> 
> We are waiting until June/July next year! Pretty anxious over here!Click to expand...

We are also waiting util July of next year! So a little over 9 months until we start ttc!! Yay!! I hope time goes by fast for all of us!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Has anyone started charting temps, taking opk test, or doing anything else to get ready to ttc? I going to by some opk test this month or next month. I don't know if I will start testing then. BTW has anyone heard about or used the clinicalguard opk test strips or pregnancy test strips? I thinking about get some, they are very cheap but I don't know how well they work. They are suppose to be FDA approved. I have used wondfo before and they worked well both the opk test strip and the pregnancy test.


----------



## su_grad2007

I chart with fertility friend and I think I'm going to add in opks sometime in the next few months. My husband lives 15 hours away and still will when we start ttc. So, I'm trying to figure out my cycles and see how good I can get at predicting around when I ovulate. Maybe then we can manage being together at the right time.


----------



## Reidfidleir

I've been charting for a long time, and started up again once my cycles returned. Using it to prevent right now.
Undecided on whether I should stop charting when we start trying for number 2. Our first was a surprise, so I'm really looking forward to next time when we can just go at it willy-nilly instead of actively preventing.
Opinions? 
What do you all think would be easier? NTNP and charting? Or no charting and NTNP?


----------



## su_grad2007

I definitely think it would be a lot of fun to just go at it and not worry about charting. I personally like to know when I ovulated though so that I know when to take the pregnancy test. Otherwise I end up testing before I should and staring at neg preg tests which are just depressing. 

We will be actively ttc though, even though that will be difficult because we live 15 hours apart right now. 

You could also start out with NTNP and then add in charting if you decide you want to. Especially since you've already been charting and know what your cycle should be like.


----------



## Reidfidleir

I guess my other thought process is I would love a girl. And since I was charting I know that I had dtd up until and including O day and I had a boy. So at this point I'm br sure if I should try to gender sway or just say the heck with it. There are many boys on my husbands side. No girls since his grandfathers generation.


----------



## angiepie

No charting or anything over here. My plan for the first three months (if I don't get pg) is plain old sex, then after that OPKs and then possibly charting. I don't like the idea of temping though.

I'm really hoping I can just get pregnant from sex, as my periods are regular and I get ewcm the same time each month, so hoping that indicates O for me. Hope I'm not wrong!


----------



## Rachie004

I've been charting for 4 months to prevent although we're not preventing :dohh:

I'm so pleased that I'm charting as this cycle I have ovulated a whole week later than what I expected, had it not been for charting I would have got to the point where AF should have been due and then got stressed/excited about why it was late when in actual fact I've just ovulated later - I hope that makes sense?

When I started charting, I did it to get to know my cycles and identify any problems so I could rectify them before we actually come to TTC xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Rachie004 said:


> I've been charting for 4 months to prevent although we're not preventing :dohh:
> 
> I'm so pleased that I'm charting as this cycle I have ovulated a whole week later than what I expected, had it not been for charting I would have got to the point where AF should have been due and then got stressed/excited about why it was late when in actual fact I've just ovulated later - I hope that makes sense?
> 
> When I started charting, I did it to get to know my cycles and identify any problems so I could rectify them before we actually come to TTC xx

I'm charting too, to prevent and exactly same happened to me this month! Cycles are usually 29/30 days so i'd be panicking right now, otherwise! :dohh:


----------



## wombat1

Hi :flower:

We will be trying in May next year, but I am lazy and also don't know how charting/temping/etc works so wont be doing that. I always imagined I'd have a little girl, but what happens will happen. :flower: Since finding some boys names that I love I've got more excited at the idea of a little boy.


----------



## Eline

I'm on the pill, so no charting here. As my period was very irregular last time I came of the pill, I will probably buy a whole lot of ovulation tests so I can keep an eye on things as soon as I stop taking the pill.


----------



## Eline

Tuesday and yesterday two friends of mine gave birth to two baby boys. :happydance: Although WTT is frustrating sometimes, I really like visiting new moms, hearing there stories, holding the babies (which I only do if the mom suggests it, I never ask for it myself!), waiting for the birth announcement cards to come and even eating the sugar treats.

I was wondering if where you guys live, it's a tradition too to hand out treats to the visitors who come to visit your baby?


----------



## luvmyfam

You hand out treats when people come to visit your baby? It's more of a tradition here to make food for the new Mom since she is so busy with a newborn. We will usually make a dinner dish that will warm up easily like lasagna.


----------



## spicyorange

> I was wondering if where you guys live, it's a tradition too to hand out treats to the visitors who come to visit your baby?

no here in the UK people who visit usually take something (a hot meal maybe) for the mum / baby - noone expects anything from the mum - usually you go to see the baby, make your own cup of tea (and make the mum one to) and maybe take her a hot meal and a card for the baby. (we are big on greetings cards in the uk - people send one for everything!)


----------



## ImSoTired

Eline said:


> Tuesday and yesterday two friends of mine gave birth to two baby boys. :happydance: Although WTT is frustrating sometimes, I really like visiting new moms, hearing there stories, holding the babies (which I only do if the mom suggests it, I never ask for it myself!), waiting for the birth announcement cards to come and even eating the sugar treats.
> 
> I was wondering if where you guys live, it's a tradition too to hand out treats to the visitors who come to visit your baby?

No. I'm in the US and people brought me cards, flowers, balloons, and gifts for the baby. My mother and grandmother brought gifts for me and some of them that came to visit me at home brought food. I've never heard of anyone handing out gifts once they've given birth? To be honest I was so tired I couldn't be bothered with most of my guests but I was in labor for 25 hours and awake for over 48 so i don't think they expected much from me either. lol


----------



## Springermommy

> Has anyone started charting temps, taking opk test, or doing anything else to get ready to ttc? I going to by some opk test this month or next month. I don't know if I will start testing then. BTW has anyone heard about or used the clinicalguard opk test strips or pregnancy test strips? I thinking about get some, they are very cheap but I don't know how well they work. They are suppose to be FDA approved. I have used wondfo before and they worked well both the opk test strip and the pregnancy test.

No charting here yet. I'm still on the Nuvaring. I'd like to get off of it in February so I can have a solid 6 months to chart. I'll try any good opks that people suggest! lol



> You hand out treats when people come to visit your baby? It's more of a tradition here to make food for the new Mom since she is so busy with a newborn. We will usually make a dinner dish that will warm up easily like lasagna.

Ditto!


----------



## Eline

Over here it's tradition to hand out small boxes with suger treats. We call them 'sugar beans' like the vegetable, it's some sort of hard candy with a (colourful) sugar coating with chocolate or an almond inside. The boxes are presented on a nice display and have the name of the baby on them. Mostly there are also some small presents to give to children who come to visit. This is what it looks like:


https://www.doopsuiker-vandenbrande.be/webalbum1/doopsuiker-thema-groene-bollen.jpg

https://www.blueandpink.be/media/wysiwyg/realisaties/IMG_5273.jpg

https://www.doopsuikerexclusief.be/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Doopsuiker-20100325-Mona1.jpg

https://www.doopsuikerexclusief.be/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Doopsuiker-20100913-LEWIS-1.jpg

https://www.hetwinkelweb.be/_userfiles/photoalbum/85/800x600/20121108092113dsci4277.jpg

https://www.babyscorner.be/Repository/Cached/Blog/doopsuikereendje640-400.JPG


----------



## Springermommy

How cute! 
Sometimes, people around here will give out candy bars with the baby's names. I really like this idea, though!


----------



## MellyH

How do people organise it so quickly?! What if you don't know the baby's gender yet?


----------



## angiepie

Eline said:


> Over here it's tradition to hand out small boxes with suger treats. We call them 'sugar beans' like the vegetable, it's some sort of hard candy with a (colourful) sugar coating with chocolate or an almond inside. The boxes are presented on a nice display and have the name of the baby on them. Mostly there are also some small presents to give to children who come to visit. This is what it looks like:
> 
> 
> https://www.doopsuiker-vandenbrande.be/webalbum1/doopsuiker-thema-groene-bollen.jpg
> 
> https://www.blueandpink.be/media/wysiwyg/realisaties/IMG_5273.jpg
> 
> https://www.doopsuikerexclusief.be/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Doopsuiker-20100325-Mona1.jpg
> 
> https://www.doopsuikerexclusief.be/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Doopsuiker-20100913-LEWIS-1.jpg
> 
> https://www.hetwinkelweb.be/_userfiles/photoalbum/85/800x600/20121108092113dsci4277.jpg
> 
> https://www.babyscorner.be/Repository/Cached/Blog/doopsuikereendje640-400.JPG

Nothing like that in Australia. We're like what the other ladies have said. The woman is the one being treated.

However, my family is half greek and half croatian and it's customary to give sugar coated almonds as part of the favours at weddings and christenings in those cultures.


----------



## su_grad2007

That actually is a really adorable idea.


----------



## Reidfidleir

That's cute but I definitely appreciated people bringing us dinner to eat!! I had a homebirth so didn't have the two days in a hospital being cared for. Plus baby came four weeks earlier than expected so that wouldn't have happened anyway!


----------



## luvmyfam

That is really cute! But I'm so glad I didn't feel pressured to do something like that for people! For 2 reasons really... 1) I don't feel like I would have time! 2) I am a complete germ-a -phobe (especially when it comes to newborns) and wouldn't want that many people to come and see the baby right away! I love for close family/friends to come but thats it :)!


----------



## Eline

MellyH said:


> How do people organise it so quickly?! What if you don't know the baby's gender yet?

There are a lot of stores where you can order them, or you can make them yourself during the pregnancy. If you don't know the gender, you chose a neutral color and the name tags are added at the last moment.


----------



## spicyorange

well i tried to get a date out of DH last night and his response was "you know when, your jsut trying to make me the bad guy" - i said i was still hoping for january and he said i should know it wont be until later in 2014 - he wont give me a time he says we need to see how the credit card repayements go but that it will be sometime in 2014 :( feeling really miserable about it today. Saw a friend and her month old baby last night and that really didnt help. just wish i could have a firm date that we could stick to all i know is 2014.. after janaury...thats quite a big window!


----------



## jessicasmum

Hi ladies :hi: I don't know if any of you remember me but I use to come on here before and then I left because I was no longer WTT until 2014. I just checked on the first post and my name is still on there :D

Any way I actually was TTC from march until the beginning of last month without any luck so now we are on a break until we both lose some weight because we shouldn't of been trying really at our current weight. I'm probably not going to lose all my weight before we start trying again but to get down to 29/30 BMI. We are starting dieting Monday so we will get in 3 good months of dieting before Christmas so we will see where we are at then if I have lost enough to be able start TTC again or to continue losing weight.

So now it looks like I'm WTT until 2014 again lol so hoping I would be able to join you guys again :D


----------



## Springermommy

> well i tried to get a date out of DH last night and his response was "you know when, your jsut trying to make me the bad guy" - i said i was still hoping for january and he said i should know it wont be until later in 2014 - he wont give me a time he says we need to see how the credit card repayements go but that it will be sometime in 2014 feeling really miserable about it today. Saw a friend and her month old baby last night and that really didnt help. just wish i could have a firm date that we could stick to all i know is 2014.. after janaury...thats quite a big window!

I hope he wants to set a firm date soon! That's hard, for sure. :(



> Hi ladies I don't know if any of you remember me but I use to come on here before and then I left because I was no longer WTT until 2014. I just checked on the first post and my name is still on there
> 
> Any way I actually was TTC from march until the beginning of last month without any luck so now we are on a break until we both lose some weight because we shouldn't of been trying really at our current weight. I'm probably not going to lose all my weight before we start trying again but to get down to 29/30 BMI. We are starting dieting Monday so we will get in 3 good months of dieting before Christmas so we will see where we are at then if I have lost enough to be able start TTC again or to continue losing weight.
> 
> So now it looks like I'm WTT until 2014 again lol so hoping I would be able to join you guys again

Welcome back! :) Glad you're here.


----------



## 30mummyof1

That's defo hard for sure. men don't get the need for a baby sometimes I think :(

:hi: jessicasmum, welcome back. Hope you're not waiting too long x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies, I see my name is still on here and I have been stalking, but not posting. I still need to discuss TTC date with my DH and I hope he will settle for August 2014 with me. Can I join and hang around in the meantime?


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: angel baby yes of course you can. See your lo' is similar age to my lo :) 

Can't wait till Jan and we can say are ttc this year! :happydance:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Thank you! Yes, I hope that I will be able to say that for definite by then. I want to add my countdown ticker. Lol


----------



## su_grad2007

spicyorange said:


> well i tried to get a date out of DH last night and his response was "you know when, your jsut trying to make me the bad guy" - i said i was still hoping for january and he said i should know it wont be until later in 2014 - he wont give me a time he says we need to see how the credit card repayements go but that it will be sometime in 2014 :( feeling really miserable about it today. Saw a friend and her month old baby last night and that really didnt help. just wish i could have a firm date that we could stick to all i know is 2014.. after janaury...thats quite a big window!

Maybe you could talk to him about setting some more specific goals? Like does the credit card need to be completely payed off or just down by a certain amount? And maybe decide together how much you'll put aside each month and then how long that will take. I know I did a lot better once DH and I decided in more concrete terms what needed to happen and then we were actually able to put a date on it. And now I have concrete goals to work on myself which makes me feel better about waiting. Just a though :)


----------



## Jennykins

Just hopping on board to say a quick hello! We are WTT until Jan 2014. It's not far off! :) Looking forward to getting to know everybody :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

su_grad2007 said:


> spicyorange said:
> 
> 
> well i tried to get a date out of DH last night and his response was "you know when, your jsut trying to make me the bad guy" - i said i was still hoping for january and he said i should know it wont be until later in 2014 - he wont give me a time he says we need to see how the credit card repayements go but that it will be sometime in 2014 :( feeling really miserable about it today. Saw a friend and her month old baby last night and that really didnt help. just wish i could have a firm date that we could stick to all i know is 2014.. after janaury...thats quite a big window!
> 
> Maybe you could talk to him about setting some more specific goals? Like does the credit card need to be completely payed off or just down by a certain amount? And maybe decide together how much you'll put aside each month and then how long that will take. I know I did a lot better once DH and I decided in more concrete terms what needed to happen and then we were actually able to put a date on it. And now I have concrete goals to work on myself which makes me feel better about waiting. Just a though :)Click to expand...

I think this is a great idea and I might try it myself. I already have a list of all the planning I have done so that DH can see how serious I am about this. So we shall see how the convo goes!


----------



## su_grad2007

Angelbaby_01 said:


> I think this is a great idea and I might try it myself. I already have a list of all the planning I have done so that DH can see how serious I am about this. So we shall see how the convo goes!

Good luck! I hope it goes well for you!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

He's been away for a few weeks now and will come back home on this coming Friday. When do you think is best to chat? After the make-up etc.......? Lol or later?


----------



## su_grad2007

Angelbaby_01 said:


> He's been away for a few weeks now and will come back home on this coming Friday. When do you think is best to chat? After the make-up etc.......? Lol or later?

Hahaha. I always have such a hard time with that. I would say when he is in a good mood and you too have had some time to reconnect. But usually when I have something on my mind, I usually just end up blurting it out at some point when I just can't stand not saying it anymore. :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

su_grad2007 said:


> Angelbaby_01 said:
> 
> 
> He's been away for a few weeks now and will come back home on this coming Friday. When do you think is best to chat? After the make-up etc.......? Lol or later?
> 
> Hahaha. I always have such a hard time with that. I would say when he is in a good mood and you too have had some time to reconnect. But usually when I have something on my mind, I usually just end up blurting it out at some point when I just can't stand not saying it anymore. :)Click to expand...

I am also like that. Everything comes out even before I thought of the timing etc. Hahaha This is a tricky one, because he would love another but like men normally are (or most of them) he would be scared at the thought of us trying. Same with friends of ours that planned their baby and tried for very long and when she told him she was pregnant he was caught off guard like it was a surprise. Really dude? You made plans to have this baby. Haha 

One good thing though is that we discussed baby names yesterday, so maybe and hopefully it will not be as bad as I imagine it would be.


----------



## jessicasmum

Thanks ladies :)

:hi: 30mummy, how things with you? how's the wedding plans going? :)


----------



## MellyH

Usually if I'm fidgety and want to say something but don't know a good time my husband will work out that something is on my mind and just ask me. That's how we ended up officially dating. :haha:


----------



## su_grad2007

My husband is like that too. He always knows there is something on my mind and will eventually ask me if I haven't brought it up first.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Same here. Start to read you like a book.


----------



## Springermommy

My husband is the same way! Lol... apparently, they know us well.


----------



## 30mummyof1

jessicasmum said:


> Thanks ladies :)
> 
> :hi: 30mummy, how things with you? how's the wedding plans going? :)

Yes they are going well thanks, got a lot of stuff sorted already :)


----------



## Springermommy

I had to pull over and throw up on my drive back from class yesterday. Crazy how it made a small part of me say, "Maybe you're pg...?"
Can't be, though. AF is making herself very at-home at the moment. 
Can anyone relate to things like this happening?


----------



## MoldyVoldy

pretty sure i haven't posted in this thread yet. 

hubby and i are waiting to try for #2 until next year. it feels like so long from now!


----------



## Reidfidleir

Hi! Welcome!


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome MoldyVoldy :wave:!


----------



## luvmyfam

Springermommy said:


> I had to pull over and throw up on my drive back from class yesterday. Crazy how it made a small part of me say, "Maybe you're pg...?"
> Can't be, though. AF is making herself very at-home at the moment.
> Can anyone relate to things like this happening?

 I had this happen to me a few months ago! It happened twice in a 2 week period and I was at work both times! I would be feeling fine and then all of the sudden just felt sick and ran to the bathroom and threw up :sick:. Then both times I felt fine after it happened. But for a second I was thinking "any way possible :shrug:.......... no way" ! 

I also from time to time get what I like to call "phantom baby kicks". You will probably get them after you've had a baby. But it's the weirdest thing!! I'll just be sitting there and all the sudden it feels like a baby just kicked inside me! A lot of mom's I know get them too. But sometimes they just make you wonder for a second until you realize you just had AF last week!


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh the broodiness is particularly great at the moment, do you find it comes and goes?! Been watching the midwife programme on tv and feels like nearly all my friends are expecting too! Just can't wait to hold my next baby in my arms.
I think my oh thinks I am looking forward more to being able to ttc than the wedding day itself! That isn't the case but very excited for 2014 :happydance:


----------



## angiepie

It definitely comes and goes for me. This year's not been to bad on the whole despite some bad days. I think it's coz I'm getting close and have full time work (boo!) to keep me busy. When I was working part time and had time on my hands last year and the year before and when I was doing my doula course it was soooo bad at times.


----------



## MoldyVoldy

thank you :)

i found myself being such a bitch towards DH the past few days. i'm ovulating and i ALWAYS do this when i ovulate. i get angry and don't want sex because "why would i want to have sex if i can't do it to get pregnant?!" LOL terrible i know. at least i saw my pattern and ended it last night


----------



## ImSoTired

luvmyfam said:


> Springermommy said:
> 
> 
> I had to pull over and throw up on my drive back from class yesterday. Crazy how it made a small part of me say, "Maybe you're pg...?"
> Can't be, though. AF is making herself very at-home at the moment.
> Can anyone relate to things like this happening?
> 
> I had this happen to me a few months ago! It happened twice in a 2 week period and I was at work both times! I would be feeling fine and then all of the sudden just felt sick and ran to the bathroom and threw up :sick:. Then both times I felt fine after it happened. But for a second I was thinking "any way possible :shrug:.......... no way" !
> 
> I also from time to time get what I like to call "phantom baby kicks". You will probably get them after you've had a baby. But it's the weirdest thing!! I'll just be sitting there and all the sudden it feels like a baby just kicked inside me! A lot of mom's I know get them too. But sometimes they just make you wonder for a second until you realize you just had AF last week!Click to expand...

Been having phantom baby kicks and very nauseous with a headache the last week. But can't be and I'm spotting today. Funny how, when you're broody, it's the first thing that pops into your mind!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I know I've been convincing myself I'm pregnant as my appetite has been enormous over the last week! I'm not af has just left!


----------



## angiepie

Yeah I always get sad when I'm ovulating and think of all the wasted sperm when we have sex. I try to make DF thrust more vigorously in the hope the condom will break. :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:haha: naughty! :winkwink:


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummy: That's great :) are you having a big wedding, church etc?


Well :witch: ugly face has appeared and even later than last time :( just when I thought my cycles were going normal they do this again.
I didn't start my diet as planned Monday :blush: always excuses of someone coming round and ordering food in or going out for a meal, I think the novelty is going to wear off now though over our recent move and I think finally Monday when my daughter starts at her new school we can get into a better routine. I will order my healthy food shop for tomorrow or Monday and then I can start doing my exercises when hubby does the school run in the mornings, so NO MORE EXCUSES! I must write that on my fridge :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Um not big not small, kinda in between! Not a church though, its a small hotel, so getting married and having the reception in the same venue.
My cycle went crazy last month 39 days, instead of the usual 29/30. Would be great to have regular cycles wouldn't it. :dohh:
Have you thought of doing it through weight watchers or something similar, that's the only way I have lost weight. :hugs:


----------



## Springermommy

Since my puking incident, 2 people that we've told about have said, "Maybe you're/she's pregnant!" I broke down and bought a HPT over break last night... of course, BFN... :/
When I told OH, his surprising response was, "Awww, sad. A miracle baby would have been fun." 
Wow, not the response I was expecting, but made me feel really good. 
Sometimes, I think he may be beginning to agree with my ambitious-want-to-do-it-all-and-have-a-baby-now mentality... But it's hard to say. On condoms we will stay.


----------



## Rachie004

Hi girls! I've been MIA again. I can totally empathise with with the 'oooh, maybe I'm pregnant' thoughts, even my OH was at it last week.

I'm technically late this month but my temps have been pretty flat for the whole month so I don't think I've ovulated and from my chart I can quite clearly see that I'm not pregnant and yet I still have the split second hope. I was tired and hungry alot last week and my OH asked if I was sure that I wasn't eating/sleeping for two.

Angiepie - your post really made me laugh! xx


----------



## angiepie

Does anyone else visualise throwing their condoms/pills/whatever ceremoniously into the bin the day of TTC? Coz I do all the time. :rofl: In my head I'm like FUCK THIS SHIT and shove it into the bin and have this triumphant look on my face. :lol:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies, how are you all today? I was planning on ttc next year and wanted to disguss this over the weekend with my DH. Well, he said to me he was ready for quite a few months and wanted to talk to me and he asked me if I wanted to finish my last packet of bcp this month. So guess we will be off to ttc next month. 

I feel bad that I need to leave you all in a couple of days and hope I will see you soon in ttc.


----------



## winksozwm

I am from Ohio and I'm an RN in a NICU.


----------



## 30mummyof1

angiepie said:


> Does anyone else visualise throwing their condoms/pills/whatever ceremoniously into the bin the day of TTC? Coz I do all the time. :rofl: In my head I'm like FUCK THIS SHIT and shove it into the bin and have this triumphant look on my face. :lol:

We're just using natural family planning so nothing to throw away as such but I keep checking my chart for next June to see when I can actually start! :haha: I don't mind starting just before the wedding but only a little bit so I wouldn't be feeling sick potentially! It depends how my cycles work out though. This month it was 39 days instead of the usual 29/30 so that's completely changed things :dohh:


----------



## Eline

We'll start TTC when my prescriptions run out, so I'll just be taking my last pill and won't have to trow anything out. I am counting down by my prescriptions though. I just exchanged the third-to-last one at the pharmacy.


----------



## Rachie004

Complete fail - I thought I'd ordered 30 OPKs. What got delivered today, 30 HPT!


----------



## Eline

Luckily on this board you might find a buyer for the HPT rather quickly ;) Or you could keep them, if they're not expired by the time you TTC?


----------



## luvmyfam

winksozwm said:


> I am from Ohio and I'm an RN in a NICU.

Welcome winksozwm :wave:. What NICU do you work in? And are you TTC # 1? When do you want to start TTC?


----------



## luvmyfam

Rachie long time no see :wave:! Hope all is well with you! That sucks that you didn't get your OPK's. Maybe you can save some of the HPT's for when you're TTC.


----------



## luvmyfam

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Hallo ladies, how are you all today? I was planning on ttc next year and wanted to disguss this over the weekend with my DH. Well, he said to me he was ready for quite a few months and wanted to talk to me and he asked me if I wanted to finish my last packet of bcp this month. So guess we will be off to ttc next month.
> 
> I feel bad that I need to leave you all in a couple of days and hope I will see you soon in ttc.

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## MellyH

Rachie, that's hilarious. I'd say to keep them for when you need them, but hopefully you won't ever need 30 HPT!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Rachie004 said:


> Complete fail - I thought I'd ordered 30 OPKs. What got delivered today, 30 HPT!

I think I might have more than that ready!! :haha: I hope I will not need any more than about 3 but you never know!


----------



## Rachie004

Thanks girls!

We were talking last night about bringing our date forward so hopefully I'll need to use them sooner rather than later but I can't imagine needing 30 of the things. We've not been ever so careful the last couple of months so just waiting to see if AF shows this month and then I'll order the OPKs :) should be in the next day or two :) xx


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> Um not big not small, kinda in between! Not a church though, its a small hotel, so getting married and having the reception in the same venue.
> My cycle went crazy last month 39 days, instead of the usual 29/30. Would be great to have regular cycles wouldn't it. :dohh:
> Have you thought of doing it through weight watchers or something similar, that's the only way I have lost weight. :hugs:

It's nice having the full day at the one venue we did the same for ours :)

my cycle was 46/47 this time, after being like 31-35 days for a year its gone back to these crappy cycles, just hope the weight loss will get me back on track.

I've looked into weight watchers etc but can't commit to any extra cost at the moment and I wouldn't have guts to go to any meetings as well. my sister in law has been doing slimming world and lost over 3 stone since last November, I don't think she has been doing exercise though so I would hope to lose it a bit quicker than that.
Well I started today my diet (a day late :blush: ) done exercises this morning, bike, abs and hand weights didn't really break much of a sweat but don't want to over do it and my back goes like last time then can't do anything at all.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Good start hun, well done :) 
The 1st time I did it, I went to meetings but this time I did it online. Just have to be disciplined into putting everything you eat into the app'. It works out about £10 a month.


----------



## jessicasmum

Thanks :)
That's not too bad, you not got much to lose now? I will see how I go first with doing it myself then if I'm struggling I will give it a go.


----------



## MoldyVoldy

i'm due to start my period in about 9 days. and i'm crampy etc and know i'm not pregnant.

but...

i can't help but to ALWAYS feel a bit hopeful, especially when i have cravings LOL. which is a lot because my period makes me crave stuff.

right now i'm craving sauteed veggies with parm cheese. and salmon. yumyumyum


----------



## 30mummyof1

jessicasmum said:


> Thanks :)
> That's not too bad, you not got much to lose now? I will see how I go first with doing it myself then if I'm struggling I will give it a go.

Yep i'm done, and got to where I want to be. :happydance:


----------



## TickTockBaby

Hi everyone,

Ive been lurking on here for a few months and have finally decided to post.
Im 25 (26 in feb) my OH is 27, we've been married 5 months and together 8 years. 

We own our own home (which is plenty big for bambinos! :thumbup:), both have great careers and have no financial concerns at the mo. It seems ever since getting married i feel like something has just clicked inside and now im super broody and desperate to start a family!!

Im about to move roles in my career in to my dream position, so ideally i want to take 12-18 months to settle in. I'd like us to have been married a year before we start trying and OH is more than happy with the timeline I'm setting in my head! haha.

So really our plan is continue BC until march 2014, then take 5-6 months to get my cycle sorted (as ive been on BC since i was 17) then start trying around august/september 2014. Soooooo in theory i guess our wait is about 11-12 months. 
Seems so far away :(

Anyhow, sorry for the ramble and Hi! :))


----------



## magicteapot

Ello! I haven't been here for quite a while! We are hopefully going to TTC September 2014, as we are a little skint at the moment! I already have an (almost) 18 month old, who is the loveliest bubah! But more than ready for another one! Although hoping that won't be as ill as I was last time! xx


----------



## Eline

Welcome Ticktockbaby & Magicteapot! 

I'm impressed you already own you own house at 25, Ticktock, I'm still saving at 31!


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> Thanks :)
> That's not too bad, you not got much to lose now? I will see how I go first with doing it myself then if I'm struggling I will give it a go.
> 
> Yep i'm done, and got to where I want to be. :happydance:Click to expand...

That's brilliant, well done :thumbup:


----------



## MellyH

Good job!!

I forgot to take my prenatal vitamins yesterday for the first time since starting a couple of weeks ago. It begins!


----------



## TickTockBaby

Eline said:


> Welcome Ticktockbaby & Magicteapot!
> 
> I'm impressed you already own you own house at 25, Ticktock, I'm still saving at 31!

Aww thanks! I'm in the uk and have a large circle of friends who are also home owners. :)


----------



## Shineystar

Hi Ladies!!

I am just popping in, I recognise a few people from pregnancy forums when I was on them for no1!

We are waiting to try next year and decided to wait until February just in case its as quick as it was the first time (pregnant on first cycle!) and then we would end up with birthdays far too close!

So now that we are thinking that I'll bet it takes months to happen this time around..!

Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## MellyH

Hi Shineystar! I am waiting until February too. Sigh. It's October next week! Then Thanksgiving, then Christmas, then the New Year... THEN TRYING FOR A BABY!


----------



## Reidfidleir

I think I remember you shineystar :)


----------



## jessicasmum

Question for you all: who is already taking conception vitamins and who plans to just take them when they start TTC?
I was taken pregnacare conception vitamins from February until august but now stopped because for 1 the cost and 2 I'm not going to be TTC again until probably January the earliest, so I'm thinking just to start up with them again then.


----------



## Reidfidleir

I'm not. Just a regular multi when I remember. 
So my body decided to ovulate a week earlier than expected and we ended up dtd three days before o. I'm kinda hoping I'm not pregnant because a 21 month old would be hard to handle with a newborn and we don't have enough finances for me to pay for another homebirth and hospitals scare me. 
I also wanted to lose more weight (10 lbs at least). Although I have felt physically ready for a couple months now. 
I'm only 4 dpo so no symptoms to spot. Hope that's a good sign.


----------



## MellyH

I started taking pre-natals already. I did some reading and a lot of places recommended starting three months before, and some studies said there was benefit taking folic acid up to a year in advance. Given that we could conceivably move TTC as close as December, and that I wanted to be doing something pro-active, and that I should probably be taking some kind of multivitamin anyway, I figured I'd just start. I didn't get the more expensive ones though, since is be taking them for so long, I got 60 days' worth for about $20.


----------



## Eline

I'm not taking them yet. I do take some vitamin D from time to time. I think I'll start taking them one every other day from may and then every day from July when we will be NTNP.


----------



## Springermommy

TickTockBaby said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Ive been lurking on here for a few months and have finally decided to post.
> Im 25 (26 in feb) my OH is 27, we've been married 5 months and together 8 years.
> 
> We own our own home (which is plenty big for bambinos! :thumbup:), both have great careers and have no financial concerns at the mo. It seems ever since getting married i feel like something has just clicked inside and now im super broody and desperate to start a family!!
> 
> Im about to move roles in my career in to my dream position, so ideally i want to take 12-18 months to settle in. I'd like us to have been married a year before we start trying and OH is more than happy with the timeline I'm setting in my head! haha.
> 
> So really our plan is continue BC until march 2014, then take 5-6 months to get my cycle sorted (as ive been on BC since i was 17) then start trying around august/september 2014. Soooooo in theory i guess our wait is about 11-12 months.
> Seems so far away :(
> 
> Anyhow, sorry for the ramble and Hi! :))


Hello and welcome!! We're also waiting until August next year, so I'll be waiting with you! :) We bought our first home about 2 months ago, also. :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'll start pre-natals about march next year i think, ready for June :)


----------



## Springermommy

Reidfidleir said:


> I'm not. Just a regular multi when I remember.
> So my body decided to ovulate a week earlier than expected and we ended up dtd three days before o. I'm kinda hoping I'm not pregnant because a 21 month old would be hard to handle with a newborn and we don't have enough finances for me to pay for another homebirth and hospitals scare me.
> I also wanted to lose more weight (10 lbs at least). Although I have felt physically ready for a couple months now.
> I'm only 4 dpo so no symptoms to spot. Hope that's a good sign.

Oops! Hopefully, you're not pg just yet. A young toddler and a baby would definitely be hard to handle... although personally, I may be crazy enough to try it someday... Lol.


----------



## crayoncrittle

Could I please be added? Ttc # 1 again :(


I was kinda thrown back into WTT because of a miscarriage, then a month later a molar pregnancy. So we have to WTT for 6 months (closing in on only 5 months now). So that's my rotten reason to have to wait :<

(Molar Pregnancy is super rare so don't worry if you don't know what it is. The short-explanation is that the wrong amount of cromesomes multiply and no baby forms. Have to have weekly blood tests until hcg at 0, then monthly ones after that. All up can't ttc for 6 months. If levels rise it means a tumour is growing as molar preg can cause tumours to grow and require chemo.


----------



## MellyH

Six months! I'm so sorry cc, I hope everything is clear very soon and the six months fly by.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Omg that's awful, hope 6 mths flies by for you crayoncrittle x


----------



## crayoncrittle

Me too :(


----------



## luvmyfam

crayoncrittle said:


> Could I please be added? Ttc # 1 again :(
> 
> 
> I was kinda thrown back into WTT because of a miscarriage, then a month later a molar pregnancy. So we have to WTT for 6 months (closing in on only 5 months now). So that's my rotten reason to have to wait :<
> 
> (Molar Pregnancy is super rare so don't worry if you don't know what it is. The short-explanation is that the wrong amount of cromesomes multiply and no baby forms. Have to have weekly blood tests until hcg at 0, then monthly ones after that. All up can't ttc for 6 months. If levels rise it means a tumour is growing as molar preg can cause tumours to grow and require chemo.

Thats a lot to go through. Feel free to vent to us. Hopefully it resolves easily and quickly. :hugs:


----------



## luvmyfam

jessicasmum said:


> Question for you all: who is already taking conception vitamins and who plans to just take them when they start TTC?
> I was taken pregnacare conception vitamins from February until august but now stopped because for 1 the cost and 2 I'm not going to be TTC again until probably January the earliest, so I'm thinking just to start up with them again then.

I have taken prenatals since before TTC DS 1. Here lately though, I've just been taking B complex, vit D, and folic acid.


----------



## jessicasmum

crayoncrittle said:


> Could I please be added? Ttc # 1 again :(
> 
> 
> I was kinda thrown back into WTT because of a miscarriage, then a month later a molar pregnancy. So we have to WTT for 6 months (closing in on only 5 months now). So that's my rotten reason to have to wait :<
> 
> (Molar Pregnancy is super rare so don't worry if you don't know what it is. The short-explanation is that the wrong amount of cromesomes multiply and no baby forms. Have to have weekly blood tests until hcg at 0, then monthly ones after that. All up can't ttc for 6 months. If levels rise it means a tumour is growing as molar preg can cause tumours to grow and require chemo.

That's is awful, really sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## jessicasmum

My plan the first time taking conception vitamins was to take them 3 months before TTC but with me not knowing how quick I will lose the weight, I might start taking some this time next month with the hope January will be when we start trying but I think I might get cheaper alternatives this time.


----------



## ImSoTired

I just stopped taking prenatals after having my daughter. I plan on taking them again next spring and I've switched to a reg multi now. 

Crayoncrittle I am sorry for your loss and I hope that you get the all clear in 5 months. 

I held a new baby last week. DH held him too. We both want one pretty badly. It's obvious to both of us. I just need to concentrate on enjoying my daughter while she is little. And I'm keeping myself busy with her and my weight loss. We really need to get out of this financial funk as well so we are trying to work that out. Next summer can't come quick enough at this point.:dohh:

I hope you're all well.


----------



## TickTockBaby

Thanks springer! Hope the time flies for us! Have u got anything to keep to keep you occupied on non baby thoughts? :)


----------



## Springermommy

Full-time work and full-time grad school... but I still get really bad baby fever! Lol... My heart says, where there's a will, there's a way, by my heart and my head are constantly at odds!! Oh well... 10 months isn't THAT long of a wait I guess...
What do you do to stay busy, ttb?


----------



## crayoncrittle

Yes I need ideas on how to keep myself busy too!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I've got my wedding to plan but still that's not enough sometimes! :haha:


----------



## TickTockBaby

Changing roles in my job in October, break to Brugge at Christmas, and we have some home renovations planned for early next year. I hope this will be enough to keep me occupied but I doubt it! Haha. Baby rabies are like sand and have a way of getting into every small space : /


----------



## Rachie004

So, it looks like buying the wrong tests was a good mistake to make....


----------



## MellyH

Rachie004 said:


> So, it looks like buying the wrong tests was a good mistake to make....

Ooooooooh?!?

I have started training for a half marathon to keep myself busy until January. To that end, I'm supposed to go for a five mile run this afternoon. But I'm on the couch, having just eaten half my body weight in crackers. :haha:


----------



## Rachie004

Melly, I did a half marathon 2 weeks ago and it was one of the best experiences of my whole life! Good luck with the training, all the carbs you ate today will set you up well for a good run tomorrow ;) xx


----------



## Beffy

Gah. All these people having babies and posting on FB about feeling them kick and the cute baby pics. I'm going to die waiting! :wacko:

On the other hand, the other day, I was talking to OH about if we happened to get pregnant accidentally right now, how he would feel about it, and his response was "I think we'd be okay. I'd be alright with that." :happydance: Previously his responses were "Omg I would FREAK THE H*LL OUT," among other things :haha: So progress! WOOHOO!


----------



## Eline

Rachie004 said:


> So, it looks like buying the wrong tests was a good mistake to make....

What!? :) Please tell!

I once hoped to run a marathon as well but unfortunately a knee injury made an end to that. :cry: Enjoy your runs, ladies!


----------



## Rachie004

Eline, I seem to have graduated from WTT.. ;) xx


----------



## MellyH

Rachie004 said:


> Melly, I did a half marathon 2 weeks ago and it was one of the best experiences of my whole life! Good luck with the training, all the carbs you ate today will set you up well for a good run tomorrow ;) xx

Ooooh congrats! How long did you train for? I ended up getting off the couch and doing the run - and then was flat on my back for two hours with icepacks on my legs and feet. Jumping from 'three miles easy pace' to 'five miles race pace', which is what my training plan advised, is apparently a bad idea!!

And yay for graduating!


----------



## Rachie004

I entered the ballot for the race in January and had my place confirmed in the first week of feb so in theory I had 8 months to train but I was quite ill for 2-3 months so I didn't run much, maybe one or two a week if I felt up to it. I really put the effort in from June through August, adding in longer runs etc. 

I've always been a runner though so I had a fairly good basic level of fitness but I just needed something to give me the incentive to run further and faster. Well done for going out and running, my next big event is in another 8 months time :p Drop me a pm if you have any questions or anything :) xx


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachie, awesome for you! Congrats!

I've never run a marathon. Maybe one day...?

I've been doing a lot of cleaning, exercising, and spending a lot of time with DH and DD. Hopefully these things will keep me busy enough until next summer when we will start TTC. I'm also thinking of going back to work part time...which DH is not happy about, and I'm going to start reading again when I have a free minute.

I hope you are all well!


----------



## ImSoTired

Oh and our Anniversary is this week, we thinking of refinancing, and I'm thinking of painting a few rooms in the house. Keeping busy keeps my mind off of TTC!


----------



## luvmyfam

Rachie004 said:


> Eline, I seem to have graduated from WTT.. ;) xx

What :shock:?!!!! :happydance:So happy for you Rachie:happydance:. Will be Stalking :blush:. :dance: :wohoo: H&H 9 months to you :hugs:.


----------



## Eline

Congratulations Rachie!!! :flower:

Melly, what kind of training plan do you follow? Jumping from 3 miles to 5 and changing your pace does seem a bit much for just one training.


----------



## Rachie004

Thank you girls, it means so much. I feel a bit gutted to be leaving you all though, I've had such a lovely time in the WTT community, especially in the broody and babbling thread, you've all been wonderful. I'm still going to stalk you all! 

xx


----------



## jessicasmum

Congratulations Rachie!!!!


----------



## MellyH

I should hope you would stalk! Hahaha.

Eline, I chose one of the RunKeeper training plans, beginner to half-marathon finish in 16 weeks. But I agree that running the longer distances at the faster paces is a bit much. I was recommended Hal Higdon's training plan so I'll switch to that one instead.


----------



## Rachie004

I wouldn't worry about sticking rigidly to the training plans Melly, I know my body (mainly my knees) aren't up to running more than 3 times a week so don't be afraid to take rest days if you feel like it or cross train instead. High intensity intervals were a great way to get my fitness levels up too.

So excited for you xx


----------



## TickTockBaby

Rachie huge congratulations!!!!!! Hope you have a wonderful pregnancy :)


----------



## su_grad2007

Congratulations Rachie!

11 Months until we start trying! :)


----------



## MellyH

It's October! I'm bouncing off the walls.


----------



## MissN8

congrats Rachie! great news


----------



## Jaxvipe

Congrats Rachie!


----------



## fairyy

Would you plz add me ? We will be TTC # 1 in January 2014 hopefully if DH doesn't change his mind again. I am 30 and DH will be 35 this month. We got married in February 2010. Initial plan was to TTC after 2years of wedding. Somehow it is getting delayed. Its better late than never. That's the way I am giving assurance to myself. In the meantime I can go ahead with my dental issues (wisdom tooth extraction and cavity filling ). Just want to enjoy Christmas and Thanksgiving and then start TTC. I want to wait with you all. Hopefully time will fly soon and we all have our babies.


----------



## MellyH

Welcome! Yes, I'm counting on Thanksgiving and Christmas to help the time fly too. :D


----------



## fairyy

Congrats Rachie :flower:


----------



## MissN8

I cant wait to Christmas hopefully Christmas next year I will have my bfp so exciting! sometimes I think time feels like its flying by then other times it isn't. :shrug:


----------



## fairyy

I think I am ovulating. It is third day of ewcm along with some blood but today is CD12. Anyways my status is WTT. So its not gonna help me.


----------



## MellyH

It's good to get familiar with everything that's happening though, for when you're TTC! I still have no idea about CM yet.


----------



## angiepie

AF is here and being an absolute dick! :( I'm glad it's finally here though as it's about 5-6 days late. Cycles have been pretty much perfect this year (great, considering my PCOS) and now this one is late, which is disappointing. I guess I can't complain too much though.

Buuut only 3 more AFs til TTC! It seems so much faster when you put it like that. :thumbup:


----------



## TickTockBaby

Soooo happy!! Whilst talking with my husband last night he brought up why we were waiting until next August/ September time, and he thought that was too long. As initially I had decided as I'm changing roles in my job I'd like a year to settle in but as he pointed I'm not new to the career and even if we brought our trying date forward it doesn't mean anything is going to happen straight away.

Sooooo our date has changed and it's now may 2014 (our first wedding anniversary!) 

I love him so blooming much when he says things like this! 
So now I'm waiting 7 months which is better than 11 but is still feels a loooong time away! :happydance:


----------



## angiepie

TickTockBaby said:


> Soooo happy!! Whilst talking with my husband last night he brought up why we were waiting until next August/ September time, and he thought that was too long. As initially I had decided as I'm changing roles in my job I'd like a year to settle in but as he pointed I'm not new to the career and even if we brought our trying date forward it doesn't mean anything is going to happen straight away.
> 
> Sooooo our date has changed and it's now may 2014 (our first wedding anniversary!)
> 
> I love him so blooming much when he says things like this!
> So now I'm waiting 7 months which is better than 11 but is still feels a loooong time away! :happydance:

:wohoo:


----------



## Rachie004

Congratulations ticktockbaby, that is fab news! xx


----------



## Reidfidleir

Yay that's awesome! Well be ntnp or ttc the same time. :) assuming I'm not pregnant now (temp started to dip so I don't think I am thankfully. Not ready yet!)


----------



## TickTockBaby

awww thanks guys! your making my grin even bigger! haha. :happydance:
Does anyone else get butterflies when they start thinking about their ttc date? Im gonna end up giving myself an ulcer at this rate!


----------



## MellyH

Yayyyy TTB! It's so nice to hear of someone bringing a date up instead of pushing it back. :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I used to get the butterflies tick tock, but since my boys started playing up more I am now questioning my sanity! :haha: not seriously really, still really want a 3rd but not as broody as I was say a month ago! :rofl:


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> I used to get the butterflies tick tock, but since my boys started playing up more I am now questioning my sanity! :haha: not seriously really, still really want a 3rd but not as broody as I was say a month ago! :rofl:

:rofl: I'm with you there, my daughter being a nightmare recently and I must be :wacko: to be thinking of another lol


----------



## TickTockBaby

Another pregnancy announcement at work- thats 3 now!!! Broodiness taking away my ability to be happy for other people :( its nothing more than jealously. 
Im just so ready to be pregnant. Pah!!!!!


----------



## jessicasmum

TickTockBaby said:


> Another pregnancy announcement at work- thats 3 now!!! Broodiness taking away my ability to be happy for other people :( its nothing more than jealously.
> Im just so ready to be pregnant. Pah!!!!!

:hugs: your not alone there, I find myself being a bit of a cow because I get the green eyed monster over people's pregnancy/baby news, makes me feel a real horrible person :( Glad I'm off Facebook though now because the daily pregnancy announcements, scans, baby pictures and pregnancy moans was just getting too much!


----------



## MellyH

It'll be our turn soon. Not soon enough though! But everyone will be as excited for us as we are for them.


----------



## su_grad2007

Yeah I have a lot of pregnant friends on facebook right now too. It is definitely hard to see, but I it will be us eventually :) Although September 2014 is feeling very far away right now


----------



## Eline

I use my pregnant friends as an excuse to indulge in all things pregnancy -related :blush: which also helps to feel happy and excited for them.


----------



## MellyH

I think some of my friends are starting to catch on that we're planning on trying soon - I'm peppering too much of my conversations with "I was reading this study about epidurals" and that kind of thing. :haha:


----------



## luvmyfam

MellyH said:


> I think some of my friends are starting to catch on that we're planning on trying soon - I'm peppering too much of my conversations with "I was reading this study about epidurals" and that kind of thing. :haha:

HAHA That doesn't make it obvious at all :rofl:! I've done it too :blush:.


----------



## Eline

Me too! :D Sometimes it even annoys myself because these topics come up so often and I don't won't my OH to feel pressured.


----------



## MoldyVoldy

when i see a pregnant woman or an announcement is made i can't help but feel annoyed now. i used to be so excited with them blah blah but it's old now. i just want it to be me. 

even if it WAS me, i feel like my family would not be very happy. at least if it happened right now i guess. i don't know. DH is job searching/graduating from school in December so that is what our main hold up is so i guess i can see why my fam wouldn't be happy for us if i did get pg until DH has a job. it's so hard feeling this way.


----------



## MellyH

They might surprise you, Voldy. I wasn't sure how happy my mother would be when I told her I was engaged to an American (we're from Australia) but she was really really happy for us. So try not to depress yourself speculating about their reaction. Hugs!


----------



## MoldyVoldy

MellyH said:


> They might surprise you, Voldy. I wasn't sure how happy my mother would be when I told her I was engaged to an American (we're from Australia) but she was really really happy for us. So try not to depress yourself speculating about their reaction. Hugs!

 thank you :) it's so hard sometimes but you're right. i'm projecting for sure...maybe they would be happy for us. and even if they wouldn't be, it would suck but at the same time i know DH and i (and our son) WOULD be happy.


----------



## cazi77

Hi all I joined this group a few months ago then haven't posted for ages! Struggling with broodyness then feeling guilty as Freya is still a baby really! 7 months to go!


----------



## Eline

Welcome back Kazi! :)

I hope you guys all had a nice weekend? I visited two friends who both gave birth recently and who both had really cute babies :) Luckily they were the last of my friends who are pregnant, so normally in the next 6 months at least, I'l get a break from the pregnancy talk and baby visits. It's not that I don't like it, but it doesn't help with the broodiness. 

Also not helping (and maybe TMI): I'm having a sore nipple (yep, just the one). I've had it before, a couple of weeks ago: it lasted two days and then went away. But now it's back and it's really annoying me. I'm still debating whether to see my doc about it or not.


----------



## luvmyfam

Eline do you track your cycles? I get sore nipples a few days after ovulation. If its happening around thesame time in your cycle, its probably hormonal :).


----------



## fairyy

Same the case with me about sore nipples.


----------



## LeahLou

Hello! Hope it's okay to join y'all! I need friends and support! 

Going through yet another loss and it's all so confusing right now. They think all my losses this year are connected. It may have something to do with Mirena and an undetected molar pregnancy. So I'm having a d&c tomorrow to start fresh. It's a positive and devastating thing since we're not having our babies in May :cry:, but it may solve problems that I've been having since last December. 
Because of all this, the doctor has told us we need to wait six to twelve months (at least May 2014) to start trying again. So upsetting since we didn't want longer than 2 or 3 years between kids and now it'll be at least 3 to 4. 

So here I am! Unwillingly WTT for #2!


----------



## fairyy

LeahLou said:


> Hello! Hope it's okay to join y'all! I need friends and support!
> 
> Going through yet another loss and it's all so confusing right now. They think all my losses this year are connected. It may have something to do with Mirena and an undetected molar pregnancy. So I'm having a d&c tomorrow to start fresh. It's a positive and devastating thing since we're not having our babies in May :cry:, but it may solve problems that I've been having since last December.
> Because of all this, the doctor has told us we need to wait six to twelve months (at least May 2014) to start trying again. So upsetting since we didn't want longer than 2 or 3 years between kids and now it'll be at least 3 to 4.
> 
> So here I am! Unwillingly WTT for #2!

Oh hunni :hugs:


----------



## angiepie

Yeah I get sore and itchy nipples (mostly the left one!) after O, too. It's so strange and annoying!!


----------



## BeachyFeelin

Hi ladies! I've been lurking here a while, thought it was about time I introduced myself (why am nervous about that?!?! Probably because it makes this real). 

My SO and I have talked about waiting to try in Jan/Fed of 2014. However, I've recently brought up "not trying not preventing" after I finish my last bc pack (so November). I'm giving him some time to think about that. But I hope he can hop on board. 

My main reason for that is so that I can get to know my body and ovulation BEFORE we start trying. i'm not really sure what else to say here :) 

I am crossing my fingers that time goes by fast, hoping my getting involved here now will help with that :)


----------



## sambob

Hiya ladies,
I'm new on here. i've spent a couple of days reading some of your
really interesting stories. 
I've been with my OH for 8 years, since we were 16/17. We get married in 7 weeks, 5th of December '13.
We're gonna start TTC #1 in May 2014. We want to buy our own house first, as we currently rent.

I currently have the implant, but this is due to be taken out in 4 weeks. 
I'm having a back up pill for a month, so that I don't risk having a bleed on our wedding day.
Gonna have the implant out and stop taking the pill at the beginning of January.
I've been on BC (pill, implant x2) since I was 15, I'm nearly 25.
So I haven't had a natural af for 10 years. I hope this won't effect us! 
Thanks


----------



## Reidfidleir

Hi girls welcome. :)


----------



## Eline

Hi everyone! 

I'm so sorry for you loss, LeahLou :hugs2:

I'm on the pill, so normally I wouldn't ovulate. Maybe it's a side effect from the pill? I've written the date down in my agenda so I can check if it happens monthly. Anyway according to my internet findings, the most common cause is overstimulation :blush: so I'll keep an eye on that as well ;)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry for your loss leahlou. :hugs:


----------



## MellyH

I'm sorry LeahLou, what an awful year for you. :( Hopefully the D&C sorts out any lingering problems. 

Welcome to the new WTTers!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Only a few more months until we start TTC and our honeymoon. I was on the Nuva Ring from April to September. I usually put it on the first of every month, and take it out on the 25th so I can have a period. I didn't put it in this month and I have just gotten my first OPK today :happydance: that also means that my cycles are regular thanks to the Nuva Ring. 

I had really bad irregular periods when we were trying for #1 :)


----------



## MellyH

That's great, KK! I have no idea what my cycles will be like after 12 years with the implant - I can only hope they are regular!


----------



## LeahLou

D&C is over. Hallelujah. Had my tears and now we're moving forward. Staying positive for now! Day 1 WTT.

We talked today about when we feel like we may be ready to try (obviously after doctors consent). I still want my may baby. So I think we'll stop preventing as soon as we can but start really trying August/September. But honestly who cares? As long as we have a happy healthy baby in the end :)


----------



## Jaxvipe

LeahLou I'm glad everything went good for you today. Hope everything works out medically so you can start TTCing again!


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome to all of you new to the thread :wave: so exciting to have more ppl to share the wait with!

LeahLou, so sorry to hear about your losses. Glad to hear your D/C went well and is over and done with. Hopefully you can just take this time to really enjoy your LO as your only, and get as healthy and prepared as you can to start TTC again :hugs:.


----------



## 30mummyof1

So sorry for your loss, Glad d&c is all done with and you can now get on with wtt leahlou.
My periods are not at all regular, well they started off regularly and now aren't! :dohh: I will start taking angus castus again about feb time in preparation as that seemed to do the trick last time. :)


----------



## LeahLou

Thanks ladies. I think waiting for the results is the worst part! I just want to know what's going on!! I'm on medicine that's making me contract and it's absolute misery not having baby to look forward to after all this.


----------



## ImSoTired

Sorry, Leahloo. :hugs: I hope you have a speedy recovery and get your May baby. I'll be trying for #2 around summer/fall next year so who knows, maybe we'll be in a May group together if neither of us fall pregnant before that. Best of luck!

Welcome all you new girls.:hi:

Sorry again I've been MIA. I have zero time. LO has been sick the past few days and on days like these I wonder why I want a second...but then I remember how wonderful it is to be pregnant and have a new baby and then I want 10 (disclaimer...I will not really be having 10. 3 at most more likely just the 2)! I've been avoiding new babies but I've been packing away all of DD's smaller clothes and toys and it really gets me wanting a little tiny one again. DD is the farthest thing from cuddly right now as she wants to be independent and is about ready to walk. Keeping busy with her is really helping with broodiness though. That and losing the weight! I'm currently 1 lb under pre pregnancy weight so I'm on my way to being skinny again. Just busy, busy and it's really helping the wait. :thumbup:

I hope you're all well!


----------



## MellyH

Ohhhh tiny baby clothes! My cluck-meter just went crazy.

Don't remind me about weight. I finally got batteries for my bathroom scales that went flat a month ago and I've put on 5lb! And that's with running 3-4 times a week for 40-60 minutes! Jesus. I have just been eating too much. Ah well. :(


----------



## Jaxvipe

Me and OH are going to do a 7 day cleanse starting next week. I am trying to lose 20lbs before we TTC! But it's so hard!


----------



## Eline

MellyH said:


> Don't remind me about weight. I finally got batteries for my bathroom scales that went flat a month ago and I've put on 5lb! And that's with running 3-4 times a week for 40-60 minutes! Jesus. I have just been eating too much. Ah well. :(

Do you have a scale that measures fat percentage? If not, you really can't trust your scale. I only weigh myself once a month at the gym and it's really been an eye-opener to have a scale that can make the difference. A woman's body can really hold a lot of water, specially around your period. Sometimes when I weigh myself, I've gained weight, but it turns out I'm just holding water and my fat percentage actually went down.


----------



## MellyH

No I just have a cheapy scale. How accurate are the fat percentage ones?


----------



## Jaxvipe

I should get one of those! So then when Im super bloated from PMS, I won't feel so shitty about myself! lol


----------



## TickTockBaby

hey guys! ive been MIA on here for a while as ive recently started my new job. Its great! I love the job, the pace and the fact that i have more time with my DH! :happydance:

BUT! because starting my new job was one of my prerequisites before TTC, i thought being in my new role would control my broodiness but it seems to have gone mental and now im having serious thoughts of just doing it and moving to TTC! THIS IS CRAZY LADY!! :blush::wacko::blush::wacko::blush:

I recognise im probably feeling like this because on paper we're closer to ttc than we've ever been and im such an impatient person when it comes to getting something i want! but the crazy baby mama part of me is screaming "the ducks are in a row!!!- DO IT!"" :haha::haha:


----------



## su_grad2007

So, I just made an appointment for the end of December for my annual exam with my OBGYN and it's also going to be a prepregnancy exam so I know what all I might need to do before we start trying!! And since my husband and I live 15 hours away from each other, and I don't know how much I will be in town between now and when we start trying we are going to go check out the hospital I might want to use for the birth. What hospital I want determines which doctors I can see, so I want to make sure I like both the hospital and the doctor's office while I am up there over Christmas vacation. It's starting to feel like WTT will actually end! So excited! :)


----------



## su_grad2007

leahlou I just wanted to say that I am so sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine how hard it must be. Wishing you all the best as you move forward and that you feel better soon.


----------



## fairyy

I am also going to make an appointment in December with OBGYN to see if everything is ok.


----------



## LeahLou

Glad everyone is getting checked out!! I'm sure y'all are healthy! Start those prenatal vitamins ;)

Su_grad, thank you. It's been a tough journey already but we're ready for positivity. I think we're meant to just enjoy our family the way it is right now :)
May I ask why you live 15 hours away from hubby?? Military or school?? You're a brave woman! I hate my DH's 24 hour shifts 30 minutes from home!!


----------



## angiepie

A preconception appt is SUCH a good idea. After I did mine I felt SO amazing and confident.


----------



## MellyH

Oooooh visiting hospitals already! That's super exciting.


----------



## su_grad2007

LeahLou said:


> Glad everyone is getting checked out!! I'm sure y'all are healthy! Start those prenatal vitamins ;)
> 
> Su_grad, thank you. It's been a tough journey already but we're ready for positivity. I think we're meant to just enjoy our family the way it is right now :)
> May I ask why you live 15 hours away from hubby?? Military or school?? You're a brave woman! I hate my DH's 24 hour shifts 30 minutes from home!!

I am finishing veterinary school and he was offered his dream job. So, we make it work. Graduation can't come soon enough though :)


----------



## luvmyfam

I just scheduled an appointment in January with my ob! Hoping to discuss pre TTC #3 for next fall!!


----------



## angiepie

luvmyfam said:


> I just scheduled an appointment in January with my ob! Hoping to discuss pre TTC #3 for next fall!!

That's so exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## su_grad2007

luvmyfam said:


> I just scheduled an appointment in January with my ob! Hoping to discuss pre TTC #3 for next fall!!

Yay ! So exciting!


----------



## Rachie004

I'm really excited for everyone about all of the pre-conception visits that are being booked, it makes it seem so much more real :) xx


----------



## MellyH

Yes, it's very exciting! I have an appointment booked with my new GP in just over a week, since we just moved I wanted to meet her and give her my medical records etc. I might start asking her some pre-TTC questions!


----------



## ImSoTired

I go on Thursday to discuss whether or not I want to do any type of birth control. I think I'm going to pass on it and take other precautions until we are ready to ttc. Birth control really screwed me last time I tried to ttc and if we have a year or less until we try I think I'd rather stay off it.


----------



## MellyH

Yeah, if you have a bad reaction to hormonal birth control and you know you're TTC soon, I would stay off it too. Condoms!


----------



## Rachie004

ImSoTired said:


> I go on Thursday to discuss whether or not I want to do any type of birth control. I think I'm going to pass on it and take other precautions until we are ready to ttc. Birth control really screwed me last time I tried to ttc and if we have a year or less until we try I think I'd rather stay off it.

Have you thought about charting? I think everyone should have to read Taking Charge of Your Fertility - it's a wonderful book and charting is a great way to get to know your cycles before you do TTC. I know I'll never take hormonal contraceptives ever again, horrible things! xx


----------



## MissN8

do you think its a good idea to come off your pill slightly earlier to regulate period? I would like to ttc from November 2014 and don't mind getting a bfp straight away but thinking should come off pill in aug/sep but be careful???


----------



## Tove

MissN8. I am also thinking about the same thing. I have been on different pills for about 4 years and am WTT until june 2014. From my research online I have understood that it is possible to get a fertility boost right after you stop. Since my skin is so clear and I feel ok on the pill I think I will stop it right before I start TTC.

Would be interesting to hear other opinions on this subject.


----------



## jessicasmum

Tove said:


> From my research online I have understood that it is possible to get a fertility boost right after you stop.

This was the case I think with me as I started TTC straight away after stopping the pill and was only TTC for 2 weeks before I got pregnant with my daughter.


----------



## MissN8

that is interesting perhaps I should just wait but I have endo so have a funny feeling it will take me a bit longer to conceive.


----------



## angiepie

I've decided to get fertility testing done before TTC (as I have PCOS). So this week I'm going to get my ovarian reserves checked, get an ultrasound on my ovaries and get another 2 hr GTT to see how my insulin is going, plus DF is getting a SA. Wish us luck. I'm very nervous but excited to get answers.


----------



## su_grad2007

angiepie said:


> I've decided to get fertility testing done before TTC (as I have PCOS). So this week I'm going to get my ovarian reserves checked, get an ultrasound on my ovaries and get another 2 hr GTT to see how my insulin is going, plus DF is getting a SA. Wish us luck. I'm very nervous but excited to get answers.

Good luck!! I hope you get good news


----------



## Jaxvipe

angiepie said:


> I've decided to get fertility testing done before TTC (as I have PCOS). So this week I'm going to get my ovarian reserves checked, get an ultrasound on my ovaries and get another 2 hr GTT to see how my insulin is going, plus DF is getting a SA. Wish us luck. I'm very nervous but excited to get answers.

Good luck hope everything goes good for you and your OH!


----------



## angiepie

Thanks gals!


----------



## Eline

Good luck angiepie, I hope you get some good news!

It's not very kind, but seeing the 'waiting for 2015' thread makes me a little happy, knowing that we're no longer the ones with the longest wait ahead of us.


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachie004 said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> I go on Thursday to discuss whether or not I want to do any type of birth control. I think I'm going to pass on it and take other precautions until we are ready to ttc. Birth control really screwed me last time I tried to ttc and if we have a year or less until we try I think I'd rather stay off it.
> 
> Have you thought about charting? I think everyone should have to read Taking Charge of Your Fertility - it's a wonderful book and charting is a great way to get to know your cycles before you do TTC. I know I'll never take hormonal contraceptives ever again, horrible things! xxClick to expand...

I have used opks and basal body temp before getting pregnant with LO. It worked wonderfully especially when I got my cycles back down to a reasonable time frame. I would do it again if I could but BBT isn't accurate unless you wake at the same time after at least 4 hours of undisturbed sleep. That doesn't really work for me yet as DD cries at night in her sleep and it wakes me and even on nights she doesn't wake me up I find myself instinctively waking once or twice to check on her. I will gladly go back to charting once I can sleep on a normal schedule. I agree, I HATE BCP but I really didn't want to get pregnant so soon after having DD so I went on the mini pill. I think we'll just be careful until TTC and then after that I'll look into other methods. Less then a year until TTC! fx'd!


----------



## ImSoTired

angiepie said:


> I've decided to get fertility testing done before TTC (as I have PCOS). So this week I'm going to get my ovarian reserves checked, get an ultrasound on my ovaries and get another 2 hr GTT to see how my insulin is going, plus DF is getting a SA. Wish us luck. I'm very nervous but excited to get answers.

Good luck! I wish you and your OH good results!

MissN8 and Tove- For some women they can come right off the pill or any other BC and immediately get pregnant (I mean, some women even get PG while on BC, so clearly we are all different.) This was not the case in my situation. When I stopped using the pill I had my initial bleed and then I had cycles ranging from normal to as long as 70 days afterward. My body was in a state of confusion and I had trouble ovulating. It took 9 months for me to get my cycles back to normal and I fell pregnant on my second regular cycle. I was not diagnosed with PCOS but that is a diagnosis my doctor waits a long time to make before he has exhausted everything else. My ovaries did have some small cysts. I had many of the symptoms but my doctor told me to just keep trying and he'll do more testing after we had been trying over a year because he thought I would be able to get pregnant without intervention and he was right. So your body may go right back to normal or it might take a little while. I can't say which it will be for you but I will always give myself time to regulate before TTC because I just don't trust my body to know what to do.


----------



## Rachie004

Good luck with the fertility testing angiepie :)

Imsotired, I hope you find a solution that works for you. I had considered the implications of a little person waking during the night - I had just presumed that I would go back to charting. OH will just have to tie a knot in it because there is no way I'm going back on the pill :p


----------



## LeahLou

Results came back from d&e and everything was normal! Phew! 

TMI! I did pass a lot of big clots over the weekend, so I had to go back in to make sure they got everything out. From what they saw, they did, but I have to go back on Methergine (medicine that makes you have contractions) and another medicine to thin my uterine lining. It'll also help get my periods back on track.

But, it was nothing that they thought it could've been! My levels are lowering so we may be able to TTC sooner than later! Just trying to keep calm and be positive :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachie I really hope I can get back to charting eventually because, I agree, BC sucks and it messed me up big time. I think I'm going to pass on BC until after we are finished having kids (MAYBE go on the mini pill for a short time again after the next one, but no full hormone). What I'm really hoping is that either DH or I will get tied/snipped after we complete our family. Until then, condoms it is.

LeahLou glad to hear that everything went well. Great job staying positive. I hope you are able to resume TTC as soon as you are ready.


----------



## MellyH

LeahLou - yay for some positive news. Sorry about the clots though. Big hugs.

angiepie - good luck with all the testing! How do they check your ovarian reserves, do you know?


----------



## fairyy

angiepie said:


> I've decided to get fertility testing done before TTC (as I have PCOS). So this week I'm going to get my ovarian reserves checked, get an ultrasound on my ovaries and get another 2 hr GTT to see how my insulin is going, plus DF is getting a SA. Wish us luck. I'm very nervous but excited to get answers.

Good luck dear.
I am also going to book an OBGYN appointment for December and we would be starting TTC hopefully in January.


----------



## angiepie

Thanks ladies.

MellyH- It's called the AMH test. Not sure exactly, but they measure AMH (a hormone) in the blood and the amount of that hormone is indicative of how many eggs you have. Not sure if it indicates the quality of the eggs or not. Anyway I'll find out more when I get it done in two days.


----------



## luvmyfam

How are you all liking the new forum look? I am so glad we have the option to change back to the old! I prefer the purple!


----------



## angiepie

Not at all! I immediately switched back. Don't like the white or the 'modern' look. I for one think forums should always stay in their original simple designs circa 1999. Hehe. Someone also said the thanks button is now a 'thanx' button?!?


----------



## luvmyfam

So it spells thanks wrong? I wish we had a "like" button!


----------



## EmmyReece

Hey ladies can I join too? Sat here twiddling my thumbs until February lol

I'm not too fussed about the new forum design, just wish they'd spelled thanks right and that we had a like button as that would be fab :D


----------



## Eline

Thanks is now spelled right, they probably got a lot of complaints about that.


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome EmmyReece :wave:!


----------



## EmmyReece

luvmyfam said:


> Welcome EmmyReece :wave:!

:hi:


----------



## Jaxvipe

This new look is so confusing to me!!! How do I switch back??


----------



## MellyH

Thanx is still spelled incorrectly for me! Ugh!!!

Things are good here. My husband and I had blood panels for a life insurance medical last week and we got the results back - mine are all in the green range, which is nice, and my husband has high cholesterol, booooo. So we'll have to start feeding him healthier. She says, just having popped to the corner cafe this morning and bought two bacon, egg and cheese muffins for breakfast! *blushes* But it's nice to go into TTC knowing everything is in good shape. Blood pressure was 'perfect' - I kind of want that printed on a card that I can carry around and show people ;) :haha:


----------



## fairyy

We are also going to start TTC from January/February around our 4th wedding anniversary. :)


----------



## apple_20

I'm going back to ttc after xmas. Took some time off after a mc so I could enjoy the holiday and give my body time to heal. I'm excited to spend xmas doing all the things I won't be allowed to do if I get pregnant!


----------



## fairyy

I also want to be stress and tension free and enjoy the holidays with DH. Then the baby making :sex: will start. :haha:


----------



## jessicasmum

I'm probably mad but really hoping to start TTC on Christmas day!!!


----------



## luvmyfam

Jaxvipe said:


> This new look is so confusing to me!!! How do I switch back??

Across the top of the screen click quick links....Edit options... scroll all the way to the bottom and there is an option for "forum skin":haha: (kinda sounds like foreskin! ) Anyways! and pick Bnb momtastic!


----------



## fairyy

Ladies have you any plan when you start TTC ? Like BD every day or every other day, SMEP ?


----------



## Teilana

Our plan is to probably BD every couple days :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Probably just bed as much as poss when fertile!


----------



## jessicasmum

BD every other day, we starting to try to do this now so we get into the routine of this as not to feel as pressurised as when we were trying earlier this year.


----------



## fairyy

That's a good plan. Better to start this way right now before we start TTC actively. Thanks good idea. :)


----------



## jessicasmum

I just thought this way it will help hubby more as he felt really stressed when TTC from march-august, it was all ovulation tests thrown in his face and moaning we are going to miss another month, so this time no OPKs just every other day and hopefully a little less stress. He seems happy with getting in the routine now :winkwink:


----------



## MellyH

Gosh, I guess at the start I (after the implant comes out) we will wait until I get my period, hope that it's a normalish-cycle, count 10 days, and try to make sure we're having pretty regular sex every other day until about day 16? That's only four rounds. :haha: Maybe day 18. And just have sex the normal amount before and after that week. As time goes on and I work out what my cycle is really like (no idea after 12 years with the implant!), we'll adjust, and if things look really out of whack, I'll start charting to see what's happening.


----------



## LeahLou

Our plan is to just do it when we feel it. That's how we conceived the last 4 this year. So it works for us, we just need a sticky rainbow :)


----------



## luvmyfam

LeahLou you deserve a sticky rainbow :). Are they still recommending you wait months to try again? :hugs:


----------



## LeahLou

Thanks girl. We really want our take home baby :(
We're not sure yet. I'm asking on Monday. My levels have gone down pretty quickly from 28,000 on 10/15 to 262 on 10/22 so hopefully we can TTC within 3 months instead of 6!


----------



## MellyH

Hugs LeahLou. I really hope it's soon for you guys.


----------



## LeahLou

Thanks lovely! Hope so for you too!! So glad to have such a supportive group! Can't wait to be TTC buddies ;) 

Are y'all going to use any "methods" or "help"? We've been looking at preseed lube. I've heard A LOT of good reviews. I may also look into starting ovulation tests. I'd like to know how my body works :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

I already use ov' tests as way of preventing particularly as my cycles are irregular so after doing that for about a year, will be strange to then use them again for ttc! :haha:


----------



## angiepie

I just started charting, so hopefully that'll help us know when to BD. But apart from that my plan is to BD as much as possible when I think I am/am near fertile.

I'm already using OPKs, and I'm considering using preseed. I have to look into it.


----------



## EmmyReece

jessicasmum said:


> I'm probably mad but really hoping to start TTC on Christmas day!!!

definitely not mad, I would seriously love to do that but we'll be at hubby's parent's house for the week so no way am I starting ttc there :rofl:

I think we're best waiting until february :D


----------



## jessicasmum

EmmyReece said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> I'm probably mad but really hoping to start TTC on Christmas day!!!
> 
> definitely not mad, I would seriously love to do that but we'll be at hubby's parent's house for the week so no way am I starting ttc there :rofl:
> 
> I think we're best waiting until february :DClick to expand...

:haha: be a bit awkward around Christmas dinner table


----------



## Caite

Hi

Its been months since I last visited this forum, let alone posted! I've had some family issues these last few months, but they are all sorted now, everything is fine, and I can get on with things.

Nearly at the end of my degree now, and hopefully there are going to be jobs when I qualify, so I'm thinking I will start TTC some time around March to June, depending on whether I get a job straight away and when I get to start it.

Financial situation's looking better as of this month, so will be able to pay a nice chunk off my credit cards, too, which will be good.

Hopefully going to think about moving house next year, too. They're not selling great around here at the moment, but having a baby here wouldn't be the worst thing. But, I don't know if I over think things, but I really want a home birth, and I live in a new terraced house, with quite thin walls, and I wouldn't want my neighbours hearing everything!

I really need to start eating more healthily and exercising a bit more. I'm so busy with placement and studying at the moment, that I don't get chance to do much else. I am hooping to start agility soon with my dogs, which should be good for me and then, and maybe take up regular swimming again - I just need to find the time to do it.


----------



## LeahLou

UPDATE!! As soon as beta levels are to 0 we have the ok to TTC!! Got bloods taken today so well see how close I am!


----------



## MellyH

Ooooooh good news! Fingers crossed for something very low :D


----------



## luvmyfam

LeahLou said:


> UPDATE!! As soon as beta levels are to 0 we have the ok to TTC!! Got bloods taken today so well see how close I am!

YEA!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:. So exciting for you:wohoo:. Hope you levels are close:hugs:.


----------



## luvmyfam

Caite it sounds like things are coming together for you :happydance:! So exciting!


----------



## jessicasmum

LeahLou said:


> UPDATE!! As soon as beta levels are to 0 we have the ok to TTC!! Got bloods taken today so well see how close I am!


Good luck, FX they are close :D


----------



## jessicasmum

Well had a chat with hubby Sunday morning and asked him what date he actually thought we should start TTC again (I hadn't told him my thoughts of Christmas day) and he said new years day because what a way to start the new year,didn't bother voicing my idea of Christmas day after that, so our TTC date is now new years day!!! :D


----------



## luvmyfam

jessicasmum said:


> Well had a chat with hubby Sunday morning and asked him what date he actually thought we should start TTC again (I hadn't told him my thoughts of Christmas day) and he said new years day because what a way to start the new year,didn't bother voicing my idea of Christmas day after that, so our TTC date is now new years day!!! :D

Wahoo :wohoo:!!! So exciting! So I think you and Angi will be 2 of the first to try in 2014!!


----------



## jessicasmum

luvmyfam said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> Well had a chat with hubby Sunday morning and asked him what date he actually thought we should start TTC again (I hadn't told him my thoughts of Christmas day) and he said new years day because what a way to start the new year,didn't bother voicing my idea of Christmas day after that, so our TTC date is now new years day!!! :D
> 
> Wahoo :wohoo:!!! So exciting! So I think you and Angi will be 2 of the first to try in 2014!!Click to expand...

Roll on 2014 for us all!!!


----------



## fairyy

jessicasmum: :happydance:


----------



## spicyorange

I think I'll be the last as we are on for Dec 2014, still some how will feel closer when we get to Jan 2014


----------



## MellyH

Woohoo, HAPPY NEW YEAR indeed!!! :haha:

At the end of the week it will be November! Which means it's only THREE MONTHS until February!


----------



## LeahLou

Congrats everyone!! 

We were thinking about waiting for December or January '14. The doctor expects my numbers to drop fast. But DH says we won't be able to.. As soon as that number goes to zero, he'll be pulling me to the bedroom :haha:


----------



## fairyy

Feb 28th is our wedding anniversary. It will be four years then. So excited. Wish to get a BFP on our anniversary. :)


----------



## fairyy

LeahLou said:


> Congrats everyone!!
> 
> We were thinking about waiting for December or January '14. The doctor expects my numbers to drop fast. But DH says we won't be able to.. As soon as that number goes to zero, he'll be pulling me to the bedroom :haha:

:winkwink:


----------



## angiepie

jessicasmum said:


> Well had a chat with hubby Sunday morning and asked him what date he actually thought we should start TTC again (I hadn't told him my thoughts of Christmas day) and he said new years day because what a way to start the new year,didn't bother voicing my idea of Christmas day after that, so our TTC date is now new years day!!! :D

Aww we have the same TTC day!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Yay LeahLou!! I am so excited for you!!


----------



## su_grad2007

LeahLou said:


> UPDATE!! As soon as beta levels are to 0 we have the ok to TTC!! Got bloods taken today so well see how close I am!

Yay!!! Hoping this is it for you!


----------



## su_grad2007

spicyorange said:


> I think I'll be the last as we are on for Dec 2014, still some how will feel closer when we get to Jan 2014

We're not trying until September but I can't wait until it's 2014 so I can say that we are going to start trying to get pregnant this year! DH is starting to get exited about it too. 

I am so stressed out with school right now that my healthy eating and exercise went out the window. I am back to eating healthy and in a couple weeks when my schedule is lighter I will get back to exercising.


----------



## jessicasmum

angiepie said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> Well had a chat with hubby Sunday morning and asked him what date he actually thought we should start TTC again (I hadn't told him my thoughts of Christmas day) and he said new years day because what a way to start the new year,didn't bother voicing my idea of Christmas day after that, so our TTC date is now new years day!!! :D
> 
> Aww we have the same TTC day!Click to expand...

That's pretty cool :D we can take the plunge for moving over to TTC together :haha:


----------



## Marlarky

Hi ya'll! I'm WTT #2 till sometime in late 2014. I look forward to getting to know all of you ladies!


----------



## Reidfidleir

I'm so sick of charting right now and guessing when ovulation will be. Still nursing so it's not regulated yet. Ugh. Just want to be a carefree normal person but I really do need to wait. July 2014 we can change to a ppo insurance which may cover midwives. Hopefully hubby will agree again.


----------



## angiepie

jessicasmum said:


> angiepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> Well had a chat with hubby Sunday morning and asked him what date he actually thought we should start TTC again (I hadn't told him my thoughts of Christmas day) and he said new years day because what a way to start the new year,didn't bother voicing my idea of Christmas day after that, so our TTC date is now new years day!!! :D
> 
> Aww we have the same TTC day!Click to expand...
> 
> That's pretty cool :D we can take the plunge for moving over to TTC together :haha:Click to expand...

:happydance:


----------



## Caite

2014 does seem so close, especially for those of you planning to start TTC from the New Year. Leah, that is so good about your levels, I'm hope they're right down for you at your next appointment.

I'm trying to think practically now. I need to have more predictable cycles - they vary quite a bit, and as some of you know, I'm not planning on doing this the 'traditional' way (I'm single!), so I basically need to have a damn good idea of when I'm ovulating. So I need to know firstly if anyone has any suggestions of how to regulate my periods, which are pretty unpredictable and vary quite considerably, and secondly how to keep track of ovulation. I work shifts, which include nights, so I don't think charting would work for me. I've read about checking CM, but is that a reliable indicator on it's own?


----------



## MellyH

Caite, I've heard good things about CM, it doesn't depend on the time of day, but it can be tricky to work out when it's one or the other! (White, egg-white, creamy, etc). 

I've also read the vitex is good for regulating cycles, but I would go and do your own reading about that.


----------



## Jaxvipe

I would suggest getting some red raspberry leaf tea, it's supposed to help strengthen your uterus and prepare it for pregnancy.


----------



## Rachie004

Caite, I work shifts, although I didn't do nights, my wake ups were as early as 1am. I took my temperature based on how much sleep I had had and then adjusted it to a 'normal' time. Some days I just didn't bother because I knew I hadn't had enough sleep. My chart wasn't as tidy as a normal office pattern worker but it did give me a good idea of when I ovulated, especially if combined with OPKs which I would start using once I noticed my CM becoming fertile.

Have a read of TCOYF to see if it's for you, it's a fab book :) xx


----------



## jessicasmum

I also have crazy cycles and looked into vitex but I'm really unsure about using it, I read that some women have miscarried and thought it was due to this. So still on the fence at the moment :shrug:


----------



## Caite

I'd read mixed reviews on it, too. Meant to be writing an essay at the moment, but might have to see if there is any research in to it.


----------



## jessicasmum

Let me know what you find out if you do please :D


----------



## Caite

I will


----------



## jessicasmum

Caite said:


> I will

Thank you :flower:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I used it earlier this year and it worked great for me. Going to start it again feb next year as my cycles are irregular. Friend on here used it and is now 36wks pregnant :) but of course its up to you individually to decide whether its for you x


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> I used it earlier this year and it worked great for me. Going to start it again feb next year as my cycles are irregular. Friend on here used it and is now 36wks pregnant :) but of course its up to you individually to decide whether its for you x

Do you stop using it when you ovulate? and how quickly did it work for you?


----------



## ImSoTired

I took vitex when my cycles were irregular before conceiving my daughter . It may have worked because right around the 8 week mark I had regulated completely and had 2 normal cycles. I got pregnant on the second one. I really don't recall whether I stopped around ovulation or what. I know I stopped as soon as I got a bfp, that's for sure. I remember reading about it but for the life of me I can't remember the details. I still have about a bottle and a half in the cupboard. I'll take it again if need be. I'm still waiting to see what my cycles are like without the mini pill. At least it's been more than 2 weeks since my last period now!

About 8 months to go now! I haven't decided whether we are going to start in June, July, or August. Maybe we'll just ntnp from June on. We haven't discussed all of the details.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I didn't stop at ovulation as i wanted to lengthen my lp as it was only 8 days, but my lp is consistent now 11 or 12 days My friend who's pregnant didn't stop at ov' either so i felt comfortable not doing it too. It helped 1st month, and by 3 months they were regular. :)


----------



## jessicasmum

Bit confused now because when was looking up about them it said start on first day of AF and stop when Ovulate. I would be a bit worried in continuing taking it and putting baby at risk if I were to get pregnant as I didn't get a :bfp: until I was 7 weeks gone with my daughter and if it happened again like that I could be still taking the vitex when it says not to when pregnant.

Oh why can't my stupid cycles just be normal and wouldn't have to worry about things like this :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

some people do stop and some don't hun, i'd stop at ov' if you're not happy carrying on. I didn't try not stopping so don't know if it works as well?


----------



## LeahLou

LEVELS ARE AT 35!! They expect them to be 0 by next week and AF is supposed to show up tomorrow or Saturday!!! 
:happydance:


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> some people do stop and some don't hun, i'd stop at ov' if you're not happy carrying on. I didn't try not stopping so don't know if it works as well?

Hmmm I'm still not sure any way, I'm a pain I'm like this with everything before giving anything a go :haha:


----------



## jessicasmum

LeahLou said:


> LEVELS ARE AT 35!! They expect them to be 0 by next week and AF is supposed to show up tomorrow or Saturday!!!
> :happydance:

That's brilliant :thumbup: Do you test again in a weeks time to see if they have gone to 0 then?


----------



## LeahLou

Yep! I have another blood test Monday so I'll be tracking O!!!
That means we'll be starting TTC in 2 weeks!?!?!? What!!!


----------



## jessicasmum

LeahLou said:


> Yep! I have another blood test Monday so I'll be tracking O!!!
> That means we'll be starting TTC in 2 weeks!?!?!? What!!!

:wohoo:


----------



## Caite

Leah, that's really good, I'm so pleased for you


----------



## fairyy

LeahLou said:


> Yep! I have another blood test Monday so I'll be tracking O!!!
> That means we'll be starting TTC in 2 weeks!?!?!? What!!!

That is an awesome news. :happydance:


----------



## LeahLou

Thank you ladies!!!!


----------



## MellyH

Whoops, this was a reply to the earlier page, I didn't realise there were more replies!

Re the vitex: Can you ask your doctor what they recommend about when to take it?


----------



## MellyH

LeahLou said:


> Yep! I have another blood test Monday so I'll be tracking O!!!
> That means we'll be starting TTC in 2 weeks!?!?!? What!!!

Holy crap! AMAZEBALLS!


----------



## Caite

Melly, I don't know if the doctor would give information on a herbal supplement. From what I've looked at, there's not a good enough research base, and doctors shouldn't be given non-research based evidence. I think someone like a herbalist would probably be a better person to ask, though I don't know how to check how well trained they are.


----------



## luvmyfam

LeahLou said:


> Yep! I have another blood test Monday so I'll be tracking O!!!
> That means we'll be starting TTC in 2 weeks!?!?!? What!!!

:dance::laugh2::yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo:=D&gt;:friends:


----------



## Caite

You can really tell I have an essay to do for uni. I've been busy looking at baby shopping on the internet. You know, it's not as expensive as I thought. I kind of thought that a baby would need loads and loads of things, all the gadgets and fancy equipment, really, like a posh changing table. But having read on here, and actually talking to mums at work, there's not a huge amount of stuff they actually need.

I still want an expensive, fancy Silver Cross pram, though.


----------



## LeahLou

Thanks ladies!!! I was hoping we'd practice dtd before then, but because DH hates condoms, he doesn't want to.. Ugh! My levels better be at zero next week!!


----------



## su_grad2007

So, Halloween always makes me sad because my friends and family post pictures of their adorable children in costume all over facebook (which I will totally do when I have kids). So, I was feeling that way last night, especially with DH so far away right now. Until, I realized that next Halloween I might actually be pregnant! :) and that was a happy thought.


----------



## LeahLou

Aww that's sweet su grad. Glad you could be positive about it :)

This halloween was fun because I have a daughter to dress up, but sad because I ordered my preggo skeleton shirt and couldn't wear it :( but I agree, maybe next year!


----------



## luvmyfam

Exciting thought sugrad! I was trick or treating with my lil guys last night and my sister who is 8 months preggo was with us and I was kind of thinking the same thing... Might be early preggo or TTC this time next year!

My sis is going to have her baby the day before my DS 2's bday so they eill be exactly 2 yrs apart!!


----------



## MellyH

Ooooh good point!! We could be pregnant next year!


----------



## angiepie

I could have a baby this time next year. Unbelievable! :wacko:


----------



## jessicasmum

angiepie said:


> I could have a baby this time next year. Unbelievable! :wacko:

Me too :D FX


----------



## su_grad2007

Another month of waiting is done :) 10 months to go as of yesterday. I am so excited for all of us to get to 2014 so that we can start ttc :)


----------



## Marlarky

2014 is getting close, ladies!!! :happydance:

Less than 2 months to go :)

Here's my timeline:

1) Wait for holidays to be finished
2) My 22nd bday is NYE (Dec.31!!!)
3) Hopefully getting engaged, (Fx'd for me!!!)
4) Plan a wedding
5) Get married and plan a date
6) Get off BC (NuvaRing) and wait for cycle to regulate
7) TTC!!!!

So excited coming on here and talking to others who are waiting as well. I'm hoping to have another one by time DS is 5!!!


----------



## Caite

Marlarky - I read that as you had two months to accomplish all that! Then I read the bit about wanting another by the time your DS is 5.

I can't believe how close we are to 2014. That means just graduate and get a job, regulate my cycles and TTC, hopefully starting March to June time. That seems scarily close!


----------



## su_grad2007

We decided on names!!! 

Ok, I realize it's a little early, but we've know we wanted to name our first born after my husbands Mom for years now (her name was Connie Rose), I just hadn't figured out a middle name for a boy until today :)

Girl: Rose Christine (after both our moms - DH isn't sure about Rose yet, but I love it and I like that it will be honoring his mom and yet still be unique to her)
Boy: Connor Jack (Conner for his mom and Jack for my husband)

This is what I do when I have four exams to study for next week. I decide on baby names.:happydance:


----------



## LeahLou

Tehe we decided too :) 

Bentley Chase and Peyton Savannah or Kendall paisley :)

Your names are adorable!!!


----------



## su_grad2007

LeahLou said:


> Tehe we decided too :)
> 
> Bentley Chase and Peyton Savannah or Kendall paisley :)
> 
> Your names are adorable!!!

I love your names too! Especially Peyton Savannah those are two of my favorites :)


----------



## luvmyfam

angiepie said:


> I could have a baby this time next year. Unbelievable! :wacko:

Isn't it so weird to think about!? But super exciting:happydance:!


----------



## luvmyfam

Love your names sugrad and Leah!


----------



## Arlandria

Hello &#9786;&#65039;

I'm new to this section, please can I join in? 

I'm Cass, married to my gorgeous hubby just over a year. Been together 11 years and have a Daughter, Olivia who is now 4.5 &#128151;

We originally were very set on only having the one child as Olivia is our perfect little world. Recently we had a miscarriage which we didn't know we were pregnant and it's made us rethink what we actually want?!

After this I am adamant I want another LO but my hubby thinks we should wait.

We're in the process of selling our house and DH has just started a new job so he wants to wait and feel more secure. I on the other hand would like one as soon as possible....

So today I join you lovely ladies in the hope to get my WTT date very soon

:kiss:


----------



## jessicasmum

My list is:

1) lose as much weight as possible before TTC
2) have my smear test done
3) have a full blood test done
4) my husband's 33rd birthday 1st December and our 5th wedding anniversary
5) enjoy Christmas and new year eve
6) NEW YEARS DAY TTC!!!


Baby names:

Girl: Daisy Ella (Ella after my late grandma) Or maybe Jasmine Ella

Boy: Leo George is my favourite at the moment but keeps changing, also like first names Henry, Harry, Joseph, George (obviously not with same middle name), Jake, Jamie (also like this as a girls name).


----------



## 30mummyof1

not long now Heather, new years day will be here before you know it! Love your name choices :)

Mines just to get married! :haha:

I like Oliverband Alfie for boys names and Amelia and Lilly for a girl


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> not long now Heather, new years day will be here before you know it! Love your name choices :)
> 
> Mines just to get married! :haha:
> 
> I like Oliverband Alfie for boys names and Amelia and Lilly for a girl

Thank you :flower:

How's the wedding plans coming along? have you got the main things sorted, like venue, dress etc..?

I like Alfie and Amelia but my husband's best friend child is called Alfie so can't use that, really annoys me when family and friends use names that I like or ones that a similar, hubby's other best friend named his child Sophia when we like Sophie and I really want George as a first name but my niece is called Georgia, I'm thinking how dare they they should all check with me first before naming their child :rofl:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes lots organised, venue dress, bridesmaids dresses, decided on what invitations I want to use, met with cake maker and florist (just waiting on their quotes) menu planned. Next thing on list is to find a hairdresser.

I know what you mean, I mean Alfie isn't perfect for us as my cousin has a boy called it but I've never met him and I think sod it, I like it! :haha: 
I'm a bit worried with my girls names as 2 of my friends are expecting girls and I've got a horrible suspicion they will use one or both of my fave names. :dohh:


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> Yes lots organised, venue dress, bridesmaids dresses, decided on what invitations I want to use, met with cake maker and florist (just waiting on their quotes) menu planned. Next thing on list is to find a hairdresser.
> 
> I know what you mean, I mean Alfie isn't perfect for us as my cousin has a boy called it but I've never met him and I think sod it, I like it! :haha:
> I'm a bit worried with my girls names as 2 of my friends are expecting girls and I've got a horrible suspicion they will use one or both of my fave names. :dohh:

That's great you seem really organised for your wedding :D are you going for traditional white wedding dress?

Have you told your friends your name choices then? That would be sneaky if you have and they nicked it.


----------



## Mark&Annie

Mark&Annie said:


> I am reluctantly here, if I could have another now I'd be thrilled, but my husband has said 2014! :haha:
> I have two scrumptious boys, I like baby wearing, co-sleeping, natural birth n stuff :D
> I will be reading and collecting info on swaying for a girl, even if it's all nonsense, it will give me some focus for the next year or so waiting to try it! Not that I wouldn't adore a third son, but I'm still going to hope!
> I'm going through a particularly broody spell right now, so may pop my head in here now and again to quel the desire :hugs:

I just found my first post in this group LOL! Well, I didn't quite wait til 2014, but I am due #3 in 2014! :happydance:

Wonder how many others who were at the start of this group couldn't/didn't wait?!

Be nice to follow everyone for when you do start ttc :happydance:


----------



## su_grad2007

Things I need to get done before TTC:
1. Continue to eat healthy
2. Dr appt - end of Dec
3. Make sure all my meds are ok during pregnancy
4. Dentist
5. Eye doctor
6. Get back to exercising regularly

I think that about covers it.


----------



## 30mummyof1

yes traditional dress :)

No haven't shared but just when they were talking about names they liked they mentioned both of them but I kept quiet. Not much I can do if they get in there first can I, as im not even pregnant :(


----------



## su_grad2007

My best friend and I both wanted to name our boys James David and they are both family names for both of us. We were fine with it though because they call their son David and ours will be called JD as a nickname. That will be if our second child is a boy because we already have names for baby no 1. So, even if they do use the same name their can be ways around it :)


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> yes traditional dress :)
> 
> No haven't shared but just when they were talking about names they liked they mentioned both of them but I kept quiet. Not much I can do if they get in there first can I, as im not even pregnant :(

Maybe you should start dissing the names in hope they change their minds and then you can use them instead :haha:


----------



## jessicasmum

su_grad2007 said:


> My best friend and I both wanted to name our boys James David and they are both family names for both of us. We were fine with it though because they call their son David and ours will be called JD as a nickname. That will be if our second child is a boy because we already have names for baby no 1. So, even if they do use the same name their can be ways around it :)

My dad's name is David James :D I think we could possible use the name David as a middle name as this is also father in laws middle name, but James I know my sister is hoping to use this name for her future child.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes good plan! :haha: 

middle names we just go with names we like but wouldn't use as first names so we don't get annoyed with not being able to use it next time, iykwim! So for example Thomas's is Samuel, which i love except it would be shortened and oh has exgf called Sam so great for middle name as it stays as Samuel.


----------



## Caite

Su grad, I'm just the same - I have an essay to write and am getting absolutely no where with it. I have made a list of all the names I like (I have pretty much chosen a middle name for a boy and girl, but am struggling with first names), and have looked at what I'll need to buy for a baby.

Arlandria - welcome to WTT. I'm sorry about your recent miscarriage :hugs: and I hope you're not here with us too long (in the nicest possible way!)

My sister bought a hamster and a guinea pig and stole two of the names off my list. And the one was one of my favourites! Wasn't happy :growlmad:


----------



## MellyH

Welcome Arlandia! I'm sorry about your loss. :( I can see how it would make you re-evaluate things though.

Caite - oooh, that's tough on the names. I would be tempted to use them anyway! The guinea pig and hamster won't live very long...:-$


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> Yes good plan! :haha:
> 
> middle names we just go with names we like but wouldn't use as first names so we don't get annoyed with not being able to use it next time, iykwim! So for example Thomas's is Samuel, which i love except it would be shortened and oh has exgf called Sam so great for middle name as it stays as Samuel.

I know what you mean about having names as first name that you wouldn't like to shortened, we were going to name our daughter William if she had been a boy but my husband hated the shortening Will or Billy (even though I like Billy).


----------



## su_grad2007

Caite said:


> My sister bought a hamster and a guinea pig and stole two of the names off my list. And the one was one of my favourites! Wasn't happy :growlmad:

Depending on how much I liked the name, I would consider using it anyway. A hamster will only live about 2-3 years (mine certainly never made it that long though) and a guinea pig 4-5. 

I know what you mean though. Definitely frustrating.


----------



## Caite

Although I have thought about that and I would still love to use the names, I won't reuse an animal's name for another animal, so I don't think I could for a baby.

The hamster died this year sometime, but the guinea pig is only about 8 months old, so I hope to have a child whilst she's still alive.

Besides, my list of name's which I like is quite long, so I have plenty to chose from.


----------



## angiepie

Caite said:


> Although I have thought about that and I would still love to use the names, I won't reuse an animal's name for another animal, so I don't think I could for a baby.

:haha: Same here. I love 'Ruby', and was so tempted to name my cat that, but then I wouldn't be able to name my child that if I wanted to, so I had to name my cat something else that's a people name but I'd never name my child (Sadie).


----------



## luvmyfam

Mark&Annie said:


> Mark&Annie said:
> 
> 
> I am reluctantly here, if I could have another now I'd be thrilled, but my husband has said 2014! :haha:
> I have two scrumptious boys, I like baby wearing, co-sleeping, natural birth n stuff :D
> I will be reading and collecting info on swaying for a girl, even if it's all nonsense, it will give me some focus for the next year or so waiting to try it! Not that I wouldn't adore a third son, but I'm still going to hope!
> I'm going through a particularly broody spell right now, so may pop my head in here now and again to quel the desire :hugs:
> 
> I just found my first post in this group LOL! Well, I didn't quite wait til 2014, but I am due #3 in 2014! :happydance:
> 
> Wonder how many others who were at the start of this group couldn't/didn't wait?!
> 
> Be nice to follow everyone for when you do start ttc :happydance:Click to expand...


Hey Mark&Annie! Was wondering why you hadn't been around lol. Congrats! Did you sway pink?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh yes very good question!! As that's something id like to try next time :)


----------



## luvmyfam

I can't remember if we talked about this before 30mummyof1, but we are planning for a pink sway also!


----------



## 30mummyof1

are you?, cool that'll be great to have someone to share ideas with. Are you still trying July/aug time?


----------



## LeahLou

What does swaying pink mean??


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm considering swaying blue but not sure yet. I've been told that steps we took usually sway a girl and what do you know that's what we got! Maybe it works!?


----------



## LeahLou

oooo! Is that the whole BD on O day and you'll get a boy VS BD days before and you'll get a girl because the male sperm swim faster but die quicker and the female swim slower but live longer?

We'd swing blue :) I want my Bentley Chase! :haha:


----------



## luvmyfam

30mummyof1 said:


> are you?, cool that'll be great to have someone to share ideas with. Are you still trying July/aug time?

We're thinking more like September-ish!


----------



## luvmyfam

LeahLou said:


> oooo! Is that the whole BD on O day and you'll get a boy VS BD days before and you'll get a girl because the male sperm swim faster but die quicker and the female swim slower but live longer?
> 
> We'd swing blue :) I want my Bentley Chase! :haha:

That's one tiny part of it! Some people say that's not even true. Basically they say the sex of the baby is determined by the women's Ph at time of conception- more acidic favors the girl sperm and more alkaline favors boy sperm. Theres a lot to it. Ive been learning some off the ingender website!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes there's so many things you can consider...looked at it back in March time when we were ttc and its overwhelming :dohh: I'm hoping the diet will be more of less what i will be doing for the wedding anyway as i'd like to loose 1/2 stone or so before June.


----------



## Tove

Ahh I'm getting so impatient! I have a little more than 6 months to go until our start date and it feels like such a long time. I don't know what to do to pass the time. I feel like I need a project, something to work towards which will bring me closer to having a baby.

Things to do:
- Plan out what stroller, crib etc to buy
- Renovate our bathroom and kitchen
- Save money (doesn't really go hand in hand with the previous project)
- Crochet a baby blanket (maybe I should save this project for when I'm pregnant)
- Learn more about TTC, temping, CM, cervix position etc.

What are you girls doing to make time pass faster?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Only thing I can do is focus on xmas then our wedding. Some days I struggle more than others with broodiness..!


----------



## Eline

Since I'm taking the pill, my broodiness seems to have turned down a notch, which I don't mind at all.

We're not going to sway, I would be happy anyway. We will be trying for a precise period of time though.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Broodiness back today! :dohh: just worked out if my cycles stay roughly as they are then i have 7 more af's to go! :happydance:


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> Broodiness back today! :dohh: just worked out if my cycles stay roughly as they are then i have 7 more af's to go! :happydance:

Yay for only 7 more AF's! Will it land you start TTC right before your wedding or after if cycles stay the same?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just before, so i'd be about 5dpo or something on wedding day. See you are starting again, all the best hun.


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> Just before, so i'd be about 5dpo or something on wedding day. See you are starting again, all the best hun.

That would be lovely if you are lucky first cycle :) Thank you :flower: yeah I was getting so down while waiting so we decided to just go for it.


----------



## Jaxvipe

I am just focusing on the holidays and then getting through the cold winter!!


----------



## Eline

Jaxvipe said:


> I am just focusing on the holidays and then getting through the cold winter!!

The holidays are great to keep you occupied. I think things might get harder from January on. Just think: from then on, it will be 'this year'!


----------



## LeahLou

Y'all are strong ladies! Keep up the good work!

We have already started NTNP now that we have the go ahead from doctor! DH was ready to go :haha:


----------



## Amy-Lea

My broodiness is through the roof as my OH has been the one to bring it up so its making the idea so much more attractive to me that I'm not being pushy, it's him that wants the baby (as do I) I'm being sensible about waiting until June so we havent wasted £2k on a holiday and me not being able to go.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Eline said:


> Jaxvipe said:
> 
> 
> I am just focusing on the holidays and then getting through the cold winter!!
> 
> The holidays are great to keep you occupied. I think things might get harder from January on. Just think: from then on, it will be 'this year'!Click to expand...

I definitely think things will get harder once January comes! Hopefully we get through it with out going insane! lol


----------



## MellyH

Yay LeahLou, glad you've graduated!

I am getting my fill of babies with my friends' kids, and trying to enjoy my child-free existence for awhile yet. Sleeping in, going out spontaneously for dinner, having super flexible schedules, having the energy to work late if I want... silver linings, people! :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes enjoy it!! :haha:


----------



## luvmyfam

Definitely enjoy it!


----------



## Jaxvipe

definitely enjoy it! While I love my daughter more than life its self. I do wish sometimes I could just be spontaneous lol


----------



## MissN8

im hoping things will get easier once it hits January as it will be less than a year. I am going to try and enjoy lie ins for now and freedom although I wud give those up now for a bundle of joy if I could. I am actually looking forward to charting and using opks sounds crazy :wacko:


----------



## Caite

I don't know, I think by January it will get harder WTT. For now, it is next year, ages away, I've got a mountain of things to do first. But come January, it will only be a couple of months away, hopefully will have done some of the things I need to have done, and I'm sure I'll be so tempted to start TTC early. I must remain disciplined!

Well, I don't know what's up with me today. I don't do crying at all. But today, at work, a baby was born and was crying, and I had a couple of tears rolling down my cheeks. The daft part was, though, she wasn't my lady, I never met her, and I didn't deliver her baby, she was in another room. My couple were terrified listening to this woman screaming, they went back to sleep (she had a really effective epidural), and I woke them up to listen to the baby crying (which was just what she needed as she felt so much better that the woman had stopped screaming and the baby was born and was crying - I think it was just the right thing to do!). I don't know if it was the fact that a new baby had been born, or if it was the look on my couple's face realising that what she had been going through to that point was worth it and in just a few short hours it would be their baby crying.


----------



## LeahLou

That's precious Caite! It'll be you soon!!


----------



## tverb84

I'm wtt #1 and I have no clue when that will be.


----------



## Caite

I know, it's not really _that_ long, now, really, is it?

Leah, that's good the doctor's given you the go ahead to TTC already.

Welcome, tverb


----------



## Yo_Yo

Hi ladies, can I join you?
I'm going to TTC in May 2014. Feels ages away, so will be great to pass time with you all!


----------



## luvmyfam

Caite that is so sweet.

Welcome Yo-Yo :wave: !


----------



## MellyH

Hiya Yo_Yo and tverb! Welcome. Pull up a chair. :haha:

Ugh, fish oil burps.


----------



## ImSoTired

Caite, that made me tear up a bit reading it. I'm a bit touchy lately, myself. When I was in the hospital I didn't hear any other women screaming and I was there all night and delivered in the morning. Maybe I was too concentrated on my pain and maybe my epidural wasn't very effective. I do remember though that about an hour or two after I delivered my daughter (and I hadn't been moved from delivery yet) I heard the woman in the next room over delivering her baby and she was screaming...at that point I kinda giggled and thought "thank God that's not me anymore" but I probably scared the hell out of her while I was pushing. I hope she was relieved to hear my daughter cry after she heard me scream for a half hour straight. 

Now that my baby is on solid foods and walking and her first birthday is approaching I'm wanting a baby more and more. I feel all emotional about it. I think once the holidays are over I'm going to be super broody until we start trying in July. Right now I am just watching my cycles and hoping they are regular (and still on the weight loss train) I don't want our second time ttc to be as long as the first. Though it's fun trying, it's frustrating and scary to keep NOT getting pregnant while ttc. That's what I'm not looking forward to.

LeahLou great you got the green light already! 

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Jaxvipe

welcome Yo_Yo!


----------



## Caite

Welcome Yo-Yo

Imsotired - I think that really helped her, hearing the baby cry.

Now my assignment is done and I've a few weeks until anything else has to be submitted, I really need to get on and do some housework - I've no excuses at the moment. I'm going to have to do some over the weekend, I think. Urgh, I hate housework!


----------



## MellyH

Hahaha, I thought we were going to have to rush home from work and do some housework before some colleagues came around for dinner, but they've just cancelled! :haha: So the house can stay dusty and untidy for awhile yet. ;)


----------



## xLeeBeex

Hello ladies, just stopping by to say hey. Hope you're all doing ok :)


----------



## Rachie004

LeeBee, we miss you!


----------



## su_grad2007

I am so frustrated with my self today. Instead of getting more fit and in shape before we start trying. I've managed to gain 5 lbs and my workout routine has gone out the window. I've been stress eating a lot, especially on the weekends because I'm usually home by myself studying and missing my husband who is 13 hours away. I just can't seem to get myself to stick to my diet :( We've been waiting so long to ttc, I think their is a big part of me that keeps thinking I might as well eat what I want because we're never going to start ttc. Even though we've decided on Sept. Sorry, just needed to vent. I'm not sure how to motivate myself anymore.


----------



## xLeeBeex

I miss you all too (especially you my crazy stalker!) :)


----------



## xLeeBeex

Oh my god rachie!!!!!!!!!! You are pregnant!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rachie004

It's put an end to my bush lurking days :(


----------



## xLeeBeex

I was just about to say "well I'll come and lurk in your bush"....until I realised what I'd said haha. Guess you don't have a journal or anything I can actually stalk you on?


----------



## Rachie004

:haha: *puts on dirty old man's voice* You can lurk in my bush any time you like love :p

No, I haven't done a journal or a blog or anything, much for the same reasons I didn't do a WTT journal :) I have been keeping a written journal in a pretty paperchase book but I don't think it's quite what you're after :p 

Are you okay my lovely? xx


----------



## xLeeBeex

Haha! Brilliant.

Yeah I'm good thanks :) can't believe I missed your news though! Very happy for you, and obviously jealous :)


----------



## angiepie

Rachie004 said:


> :haha: *puts on dirty old man's voice* You can lurk in my bush any time you like love :p

:rofl: :haha: God I love BnB.


----------



## xLeeBeex

Hahaha well it certainly puts a smile on my face at times!


----------



## tverb84

Our teacher told my class today that she's expecting her second child.She already has a daughter who's over a year old. I think she said she's 17 weeks.


----------



## luvmyfam

xLeeBeex said:


> Hello ladies, just stopping by to say hey. Hope you're all doing ok :)

Hi Lee good to see you in here!


----------



## luvmyfam

Well I'll come lurk in your bush...:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## luvmyfam

Su_grad, I've been really Frustrated with myself lately too. This winter weather is really not helping my motivation.


----------



## Eline

I can't seem to stop eating either, lately. This morning, I had a meeting with a client and when I took off my coat, she looked at my belly and says: 'Congratulations'. I was so shocked, I just mumbled thanks and changed the subject. :( I can't believe she said that. That's something you only say when you're absolutely sure someone is pregnant, and even if I have a somewhat bigger belly, I really don't think I look pregnant. 
I just wish I had the strength to fight against my lunch break junkfood shopping habbit. :(


----------



## luvmyfam

Thats horrible that she said that to you. I would never ever say that. I still remember when I was pregnant with DS 1 I had just started showing enough for the people that know me to notice and a complete stranger at a restaurant said "you're pregnant right? ". I was shocked she said it because I just as easily could have just had a little belly. I so badly wanted to say " no what do you mean? " lol. I can't believe people are so dense sometimes!


----------



## luvmyfam

I can't believe my little baby is going to be 2 in a little over a week. 2 years ago today was my due date! But my little turkey didnt think he was done yet! I can't believe how fast time has gone!


----------



## 30mummyof1

No I am the complete opposite, don't say anything until someone is really obvious! I do swimming classes with my boys and over the years obviously quite a few mums have gone on to have more babies and seeing them in their swimming costumes I think are they, no, yes, no, they must be and then I say something and they so oh yes I am 6/7 mths gone! :haha:
ahh your little one is a few weeks older than my little on luvmyfam, scary to think of them being 2 isn't it. Time flies so fast, particularly with number 2 I think :sad1:


----------



## Jaxvipe

I cant believe someone would say that! How rude!!! 

today is my birthday! eeeek! Me, OH and DD are going to go out to dinner tonight so that will be fun lol


----------



## MellyH

Happy birthday! I hope you have a wonderful day :)

Yes, I was taught to never ask a woman if she's pregnant, unless you actually see a baby coming out of her, in which case it's obvious.


----------



## su_grad2007

I never comment on a pregnant belly until the other person says something about being pregnant. You could always be wrong which is just so rude and also I've had a couple friends give birth and then not long after the birth people would still ask when they were due. It always upset them.

Luvmyfam Happy Birthday to your little one! 

I am so proud of myself. I took my dogs for a mile long walk today :) Now, to just start doing that every day. I am considering training to do a 5K. The dogs definitely need the leash work and I need the exercise.


----------



## luvmyfam

Happy birthday Jaxvipe!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Thanks ladies!


----------



## LeahLou

Happy birthday!!!! :) :hugs:


----------



## su_grad2007

I am really upset right now. I have chronic severe restless legs syndrome (common during pregnancy, I have it every night). I can no longer take medication for it other than the occasional sleeping pill which I won't be able to take while pregnant. I am having a flair up right now and I am in severe pain. I am really questioning whether or not we will be able to start ttc in September like we have planned. I don't know if I can handle managing my RLS, pregnancy, and my husband living 14 hours away while finishing my 4th year of veterinary school. I am afraid I won't be able to handle it with my illness and I won't graduate. Then I think about wtt even longer and I feel sick. I feel like every time we have decided that we want to start trying something happens and life gets in the way. I feel like we're never going to get pregnant :( Sorry, I just needed to vent to people I know understand. My pity party is over now.


----------



## Jaxvipe

I know there are some sleep aids that you can take while pregnant like Unisom was recommend by my dr while oh with DD if I had trouble sleeping. Not sure if that works for your situation or not. I'm sorry that you have to go through that! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## su_grad2007

Thanks for the info. I will bring that up with my doctor. It would be helpful to know what my options really might be. Thanks!


----------



## MellyH

That sounds really distressing su_grad. How long do the flare-ups usually last? Might it be back under control by September? Definitely ask your doctor about how to deal with RLS while pregnant, and maybe try to do some research online? Are there RLS forums where people have dealt with this that you can talk to?


----------



## su_grad2007

Flareups can last for a night or several days. It just depends. I thinking I'm just feeling really overwhelmed because I miss my husband and I have finals coming up. I have a doctor's appointment at the end of the month and I am hoping that will help alleviate some of my fears.

On a happy note. My husband is flying in Tuesday and will be here for 6 days. I am excited. It's the longest we've seen each other since August.

How is everyone doing this weekend? It's cold and rainy hear today so I am curled up with my dogs in a heated blanket.


----------



## Caite

I hope your doctor's appointment goes well, Su. And you must be so excited to be seeing your husband. It's cold here, but I don't think it's raining. I've been on nights and I've just woken up (it's 4pm here!) and I'm all cosy and warm in bed.

I'm starting to feel really impatient. In some respects (mostly the WTT), it seems ages away until next spring and even then, it depends on whether I have a job when I finish uni.


----------



## angiepie

Is everyone finding the wait easier or harder now that 2014 is so close? I honestly don't know what to think! Some days it's so much easier and I'm so excited. Other times so depressed. :dohh:


----------



## su_grad2007

Honestly, it varies from day to day. Some days it seems like it's not far away at all and I can't believe how much I want to get done between now and then. And then some days it seems like an eternity.


----------



## MellyH

It's going pretty quickly for me! February seems right around the corner. :o


----------



## 30mummyof1

changes day to day for me, fine currently but that could change by tomorrow! I think it will be easier in Jan but I might be wrong!


----------



## Caite

March (which is my earliest TTC date) seems ages away when I think I have to wait until at least March, but then, maybe as late as June time. But in other respects, like finishing uni, it seems scarily close.


----------



## su_grad2007

Looking at nursery stuff on etsy is much more fun then studying for finals. Just saying :)


----------



## MellyH

Heehee, I bet!

Watching old Doctor Who is as well ;)


----------



## Jaxvipe

Its actually going by fast for me too! Even tho I still have like 6 months or more left lol Some days I get terrified thinking about taking care of two kids but other days I can wait!


----------



## angiepie

This week the final month seems to be taking foreeeeeeever, but once Sunday is here, I'll be in the '3 week-sies' (haha) and it'll be game on! :shock:


----------



## luvmyfam

angiepie said:


> This week the final month seems to be taking foreeeeeeever, but once Sunday is here, I'll be in the '3 week-sies' (haha) and it'll be game on! :shock:

AHHHHH! That snuck up on me LOL!! So So So CLOSE :happydance::hugs::spermy::wohoo::dance:!!!

Oh and...:dust:!


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh not jealous here, honest! :haha: best of luck to everyone starting at beginning of the year :dust:


----------



## Eline

You'll be the first of our thread to sign off, angiepie. Lots of luck to you and keep us posted!! (But please stick around for your three last weeks ;) ).


----------



## angiepie

30mummyof1 said:


> ahh not jealous here, honest! :haha: best of luck to everyone starting at beginning of the year :dust:

Hey, at least you have kids already! :haha: I've been waiting for number one for over 3 years. It's crazy!


----------



## angiepie

Thanks everyone. Tbh I'm not excited to be moving to the TTC section. I've been on BnB over 2 years now and have only been in WTT and have ventured into TTC maybe 4 or 5 times and been too overwhelmed and just been like 'okay back to WTT I go'!

So I think I'll be in denial and hanging around here. :lol:


----------



## luvmyfam

You're definitely welcome!


----------



## Eline

I agree, I sometimes snoop around in the TTC section and over there you really feel the heat is on. I often get the feeling a lot of the girls ttc are very obsessed, posting pics of their mucus, seeing lines on very clear BFNs, using softcups etc. But honestly, I'd rather not comment too much, because God knows what I'll be like :blush:


----------



## LeahLou

Saying hey from TTC! It is sooooo overwhelming. And some of the questions are ridiculous. But there are some really awesome sane ladies in the midst. I'm just a compulsive tester. :haha:


----------



## spicyorange

Looks like I might be bringing ttc firmly into the middle of 2014. We had to delay from Jan 2014 because if buying a house and thought it would be Jan 15 but dh has a new job (see my journal for the trauma that's been!) With a bigger salary. Dh says he needs more than 3hrs to decide if that means moving ttc but I see no reason we can't clear or debts quicker and their be able to ttc sooner. Watch this space for when... excited!!


----------



## tverb84

This past week I've seen two more women expecting.One works at the gym I go to and one works in the cosmetic department of the drug store near where I live.

I know or know of at least 6 or 7 women who are expecting.


----------



## Eline

I know how annoying that can be. I don't have any pregnant women in my surroundings atm and as we've made it clear to everyone, there will be no news from us until 2015, none is asking us questions, so it's nice and quiet on the baby front.


----------



## Jaxvipe

I can't believe that its December already!! Me and OH are figuring out our summer plans so that we can start TTCing! It seems so close but yet so far away. eeeek!

YAY angiepie! hope you get your :bfp: right away!


----------



## MissN8

Jaxvipe said:


> I can't believe that its December already!! Me and OH are figuring out our summer plans so that we can start TTCing! It seems so close but yet so far away. eeeek!
> 
> YAY angiepie! hope you get your :bfp: right away!

yea it seems so close but far away its so exciting when the clock strikes 12 on NYE we can all say we are ttc this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## angiepie

Thank you.

I know what I'll be doing when the clock strikes 12. *cue seedy music* :sex: They do say the way you bring in the new year is how you'll be spending the rest of your year! :haha:


----------



## su_grad2007

Woohoo!!! I am so excited. So my husband and I live in different cities because I am finishing up veterinary school and he had to move for work. We currently live 13 hours apart and I graduate in May 2015 so, we have to live apart until then. 

But during our last year we get to take one month and do an externship anywhere we want and I will be doing mine so that I can live with my husband. I just found out that it will start Oct 20 and so we will be able to ttc while I'm there!!!!!!!

It's our best shot at success so I'm really excited that it's after our ttc date. I've been paying attention since he moved in August and we haven't :sex: while I was ovulating at all since then (we're not ttc, I just wanted to know how often that happened). I think that ttc while living apart is going to be very difficult because we can't really time his visits very well. But this will give as at least one month where I know we will have a chance to try :)


----------



## MellyH

Yay, I'm glad that that has worked out so well su_grad!


----------



## LeahLou

You are so strong girl. I just couldn't do that! Hubby's on 24 hour shifts and I hate it!
So happy you get some time together though!!


----------



## MissN8

angiepie said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I know what I'll be doing when the clock strikes 12. *cue seedy music* :sex: They do say the way you bring in the new year is how you'll be spending the rest of your year! :haha:

haha that's my night planned then :winkwink:


----------



## fairyy

angiepie said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I know what I'll be doing when the clock strikes 12. *cue seedy music* :sex: They do say the way you bring in the new year is how you'll be spending the rest of your year! :haha:

I have heard that too :winkwink:


----------



## angiepie

MissN8 said:


> angiepie said:
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I know what I'll be doing when the clock strikes 12. *cue seedy music* :sex: They do say the way you bring in the new year is how you'll be spending the rest of your year! :haha:
> 
> haha that's my night planned then :winkwink:Click to expand...

Is your date new years as well? Or just planning it for fun? :haha:


----------



## angiepie

su_grad, I could never do that! You are so strong and determined. I get whiny and clingy coz I miss my fiance too much after a regular day of work. :|


----------



## MissN8

Is your date new years as well? Or just planning it for fun? :haha:[/QUOTE]

I wish! is it your date??

no I will be just for fun but will be later in the year I am fed up of this waiting been so long now about 3/4 years less than a year to go but feels so long away


----------



## angiepie

Same here, I can't believe I waited this long without going mental. Well, I guess I have gone a bit mental! :D


----------



## Eline

angiepie said:


> su_grad, I could never do that! You are so strong and determined. I get whiny and clingy coz I miss my fiance too much after a regular day of work. :|

Yeah, me too, I don't think I could do what you're doing Su, but it's great that you are working so hard for your future together.

Tonight I dreamt there was milk pouring out of my boobs. Oddly there was no baby involved in my dream. I really start to have a lot of those weird baby dreams.


----------



## angiepie

AF is here! Unexpectedly early! Only a 28 day cycle which is nice for me as I have pcos. Last one til TTC!!


----------



## luvmyfam

su_grad2007 said:


> Woohoo!!! I am so excited. So my husband and I live in different cities because I am finishing up veterinary school and he had to move for work. We currently live 13 hours apart and I graduate in May 2015 so, we have to live apart until then.
> 
> But during our last year we get to take one month and do an externship anywhere we want and I will be doing mine so that I can live with my husband. I just found out that it will start Oct 20 and so we will be able to ttc while I'm there!!!!!!!
> 
> It's our best shot at success so I'm really excited that it's after our ttc date. I've been paying attention since he moved in August and we haven't :sex: while I was ovulating at all since then (we're not ttc, I just wanted to know how often that happened). I think that ttc while living apart is going to be very difficult because we can't really time his visits very well. But this will give as at least one month where I know we will have a chance to try :)

Thats perfect :happydance:!!


----------



## luvmyfam

angiepie said:


> AF is here! Unexpectedly early! Only a 28 day cycle which is nice for me as I have pcos. Last one til TTC!!

Did you do anything different Angi? My cycles are usually 35 days and the last few have been 38-44 :wacko:. Would LOVE to figure out if I can shorten my cycles some how.


----------



## angiepie

Not that I'm aware of!! Lots of people recommend vitex. I'd consider seeing a naturopath or herbalist as they'll know all the weird TTC remedies.


----------



## xLeeBeex

Ladies, it's Friday!! At last. And payday for me which is always a bonus. Hope you all have a great weekend :) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I used to use angus castus(vitex) which shortened my cycle luvmyfam. Going to start it again in ny as it takes 3 mths to get in your system.


----------



## luvmyfam

I actually just started taking vitex this cycle. I took it for one day because I was on CD 43 and AF came the next day! So I stopped while AF was here and Just started back on it yesterday... so we'll see! Ive heard from some people that you're not supposed to take it during AF, is that how you took it 30mummy?

Happy Friday Lee! Its 6:30 am here. After I go home (at work right now) and sleep a bit we are taking the boys to go get a Christmas Tree. They are so excited!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I actually took it the whole cycle firstly because I wanted to increase my lp but shorten my cycle so I thought would It still work for increasing lp if I stopped at ov' and secondly one of my friends on here did the same and she's now 40wks pregnant so I feel comfortable doing so, however many do stop as well.

Happy Christmas tree shopping x


----------



## xLeeBeex

We're putting our decs up this weekend too. I'm quite excited lol. May wrap some presents tonight :)


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi there is it okay if I join in this conversation please??

Is there anyone who is thinking on ttc July or August 2014??


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: welcome to the thread.
I expect i'll be ttc in July, as wedding is 21st June. Late June at earliest. :) Will this be your 1st?


----------



## SarahLou372

Yes this will be our first. Im nervous and it may take a little longer as I have PCOS and will have to make plenty of visits to my doctors. But im optimistic about the idea. July to August 2014 is just a rough idea at the moment it would be a starting point. But all depends on how things turn out, my OH as some debts to get down and we need to save a bit of money. But hopefully would be nice for a 2015 baby to arrive.. :thumbup:


----------



## angiepie

Plenty of us with PCOS in here!


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome SarahLou372 :wave:!


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

Thank you for all the warm welcome's :flower:

Its nice to know that im not alone with my PCOS. Everyone seems so supportive. Can I ask you ladies something?? 

Me and my OH have been together 14 months now and I wanted to start trying for a baby but he wasn't to sure about the idea and if he were ready or not. Also he has a few money worries. But I do keep talking about it and sometimes we disagree and have a rant at one another. So I thought if we aim to try for July 2014 and on wards to try and have a spring/summer baby In 2015. So last night I were trying to talk to him about me coming off my pill I have one month left and then going back to my doctor to get metformin again because they help regulate my af so I still get my af as I have heard its dangerous. Plus I wanted to lose weight and get my body ready for July 2014 so I can try count my cycle lengths a bit. Anyway he wasn't wanted to talk about it at all.. but he just rung me up and said.. you know what after your next pill we will just try naturally for 12 months. And if the baby comes the baby comes.... My question is is this a good thing or should I be a bit worried..... :shrug::huh:


----------



## 30mummyof1

No I wouldn't be worried, just blokes need to get things sorted in their heads first and sometimes need a bit of time to think. You can still try to do all the things you want to do first in the meantime and maybe just ntnp and then if it happens you know he's on board with the idea?


----------



## Jaxvipe

I wouldn't be worried. The fact that he wants to try naturally is a good thing! I know my OH didnt think that we would have trouble conceiving when we first started trying. But once we started and he saw how long it was taking and we ended up having 3 MC's he then understood that sometimes you do need medical intervention. 

:hugs:


----------



## Eline

I don't think you need to worry. Most guys just don't like to talk in too much detail about things like contraception, cycles, preparing your body and so on. I you don't feel ready to start ttc right now, I'd just tell him that you don't want to rush things and how about you just start trying this summer. In the mean time you can prepare things as you like. But I don't think there's any harm in ntnp without any medication.
There are a lot of hormone irregularities that are diagnosed as PCOS and there can be a lot of difference between the women having PCOS. A friend of mine was also diagnosed with PCOS and she got pregnant on the first round. So why not give it a try ;) 
(For the record: I was diagnosed with PCOS as well, after af not showing up for a year. I'm trying not to think too much about it until it's time to ttc. We'll see how things go then.)


----------



## SarahLou372

Thank you for all the lovely replies ladies :flower:

We discussed it last night when we went out for a meal and we decided to start ttc in May 2014. In the meantime im on af at the moment, and due to start the pill again today. I don't know weather to take it and come off it in January after Christmas and the new year come in.. So after my next af forget the pill, or just forget it now.... :dohh:

I have book the next earliest appointment with my doctor and that's next Wednesday at 3pm. Im going to ask for metformin again as this brought my af naturally and more regular. And for him to check my blood pressure and BMI. I also will be wanting to start fertility vitamins as the boxes say to start them 12 weeks prior to conception. So I want to start these next week so they in my system for May and Hopefully the metformin will have kicked in by then like last time and I can count my cycle lengths roughly. Hopefully near to May time I will be able to get a blood test to see if im ovulating on metformin. Im going to try get an appointment with my Gynaecologist to start discussing options.


----------



## Springermommy

Hello! Popping in after a hiatus from here.
Done with a semester of grad school and still on track for TTC in August!
Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## MellyH

Huzzah for being done with the semester. What are you studying in grad school? I am a new research scientist where I am, and for the first time had a grad student come by earlier in the week and ask if I had any projects he could work on! Very exciting. Made me feel like a real grown-up scientist


----------



## Springermommy

Wow, that sounds like a really cool moment for you!
I'm pursuing my Master's in Social Work. I'm currently employed at a state psychiatric hospital and I'm pretty sure I want to transition into the social work department there when I'm done with school. :)


----------



## SarahLou372

I think I will be leaving this topic for a short while as my OH as recent money worries that he thought he would settle but big things have come up so ttc for May 2014 is up in the air at the moment. I don't think we will be starting to ttc in May at all now. :cry: 

So we are undecided when we will start ttc yet again. I wasn't happy about this choice but it seems OH is getting to the end of his last tether. He seems miserable about everything and he says that he feels a bit rushed with me wanting to do everything all at once. And that the current state now with money and debt issues as not turned out as we wanted it to so its set us back again. He told me he were happy about it but today he as said maybe we should put the ttc dates back other 12 months to see if he can get his finances in order first, maybe he were scared to tell me he were unhappy about it because he knows how much I want to have a baby and he saw me excited. I don't know I kind of knew because he is In debt and I could tell by his face. He says that a baby needs a lot of time and commitment and attention. We also need a lot of savings which we not going to get this winter again... so he say we need to be able to provide for a baby. And with me being stressed and him being stressed it may come between us with arguing and worries and this not fair on a child. Which I can see where he is coming from. He also said he were just seeking happiness in a relationship and he feels he's not getting it.. maybe im to pushy I hate to think I am because im a kind and caring girl.. I just wanted to be a good mum and have a chance to ttc is this wrong? But I can help my instinct of being broody... and it doesn't help when things aren't the same with fertility and ttc with my PCOS I suppose I get more broody and upset.. I were devastated when diagnosed all I ever wanted in my future life was children more than anything.. (Children marriage and my own home) Are these things not just normal things for me to want...?? OH doesn't seem to understand much when I get down and I see others around me having things I want.. and its not like there impossible things to want they just the normal things in life. He gets upset and tends to argue with me if I am getting on to him about what others have and how im down because I want them. He say's I shouldn't be looking at what others are doing I should be looking at my own life, our life and where we are at in our relationship, not others relationship, after all we will do things in our relationship when we are both ready, and our relationship happiness should be my focus. He say's he wants a baby with me its just he want's it be right, where he can be involved and help as much as he can, provide for the baby and have plenty of money/savings to, and have a home of our own set up and running, so its clean and tidy, and also me learning to drive and getting on the road would be helpful he says. He also said once we set up we can go full steam ahead with ttc then, and there be no stopping us.... But im still upset by this outcome.. is this normal? :cry:


I always look and get broody and wonder when its going to be my turn to ttc and be a mum... but obviously ttc wont be 2014 either another year in a row and to wait.. :cry::cry::cry::cry:

I want to thank you all for your kind words and support for the short stay I have had in this topic its been most helpful :flower: :cry:

Sorry to baffle on ladies I just thought I would update you and tell you the reasons why.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi I'm Lauryn, hope you don't mind me joining in! Not officially WTT, just hopefully waiting for my OH to come around to the idea of ttc no3 x


----------



## MellyH

Sorry SarahLou, it's true that a stressful environment is not a great place to bring a baby into though. :hugs: It will be your turn soon!

Welcome Lolly!


----------



## Springermommy

Ugh, I'm sorry SarahLou. I hope things improve and that it's your turn soon!

Hi, Lolly!


----------



## SarahLou372

Thank you for all the lovely replies ladies :flower:

OH confirmed it this morning before he went to work. He says I think were best waiting for another 12 months before even thinking about having a baby. And he wants to get his finances sorted out and try to get our own home set up first. He says he just want to spend the next 12 months doing things as a couple first to. Doing things we did last summer again this summer and enjoy this Christmas together... I respect his decision and im not going to push him. Im not like that im a lovely lady, I guess I just need to be patient and wait a bit longer and hopefully good patience will pay off... :shrug:

And I agree with you Melly I understand that stressful situations like these are no good for babies, and I wouldn't bring one into this situation, I was hoping things would change so we could ttc in May 2014, and OH was sure things would get better debt wise but things have taken a turn for the worst and not gone to plan. I just don't feel like celebrating Christmas now... or even being positive and smiling like he wants me to, im not feeling happy, it couldn't of happened on a worse day, Friday 13th!!! He decided this (And im not usually superstitious) Talk about rotten Luck! :cry:


----------



## MellyH

:hugs:


----------



## Springermommy

Hanging out at work on third shift... Borrrrrrrringgggg!


----------



## ImSoTired

Just popping in. Hoping you're all well!


----------



## Springermommy

You too! Hope everyone's having a great sunday!
just watching fb with hubby


----------



## Jaxvipe

So sorry SarahLou, I know it's so hard to want a baby so bad but not be able to TTC. :hugs:


----------



## MellyH

Spent the morning with my friend and her 18-month-old boy - he's so cute! He leant towards me out of his mum's arms for a cuddle twice in the morning (wanted to go back after a couple of minutes each time, but fun cuddles for me in the meantime!!). CLUCKY CLUCK CLUCK CLUCK.


----------



## Eline

I'm so sorry to hear that SarahLou. I hope you don't have to wait to long to start ttc. I hope you can enjoy your time with your oh. A very big hug to you!


----------



## SarahLou372

Thanks Jaxvipe And Eline :flower::flower: 

Im extremely broody right now and keen to go for it... but OH is still sticking to his answer :cry:


----------



## angiepie

Omg, 'only' a week and 2 days to go and the time is DRAGGING!! We fly out on Friday, though and then it'll be 3 days to go and I'll be enjoying myself because I'll be on holiday. I just have to make through til Thursday!! I'll be sad to leave this thread. This is the best 2014 thread. :) I'm glad we decided to make it. I was hanging around in the Dec 13 and Jan 14 threads but there's ladies with the 'surprise' BFPs and those who moved to TTC early giving their updates every 5 minutes which is so annoying. In here is a nice little safe place. I don't want to move to the TTC area!! Although I'm excited to make my TTC journal. I'm contemplating doing it now...?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Do it!! :thumbup: in fact, why wait until Thursday!? What's a few days anyway :haha:

Oh & I had an oopsy tonight :blush: right around ovulation too! It's my first cycle off the pill though so very much doubt I am actually ovulating or that anything happens.


----------



## ImSoTired

hi lolly! Hi everyone! 2014 is just over a week away! If things go as planned I may be pregnant this time next year! Can't wait!

Happy holidays to those who celebrate!


----------



## sweetcee

Hey all! I am ready to try, but have to WTT until mid 2014. Having Mirena removed early March, hopefully, and then have to wait for my cycle to return to 'normal' before TTC.:cry: 

This morning my aunt sent out a mass email announcing that her daughter (younger than I am :growlmad: ) is expecting #2 in March. Needless to say I spent the next hour in tears. I know I haven't been waiting as long as some, and I don't have as long of a wait, but stuff like that still gets me. Does this get easier?


----------



## luvmyfam

Hi everyone :wave:! I haven't really been on here much lately.... Just been so BUSY!

SarahLou, Sorry to hear your plans got changed :(. Another year will be over faster than you know it though!


----------



## luvmyfam

Angie I'm so excited for you:happydance:! I can't believe its your turn already!!! CONGRATS!!! Please come back and visit from time to time:flower:.


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome sweetcee :wave:!


----------



## angiepie

Thanks luvmyfam, I will. I've taken the plunge and made a TTC journal. Links in my WTT journal for now; I'll put it in my sig once I'm officially TTC.


----------



## xLeeBeex

Well ladies, its nearly 2014. This is gonna be great for you all :)

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas xx


----------



## Eline

Thank you! I wish you all a merry Christmas and a happy New Year as well! I had a great time with my love and my family so far and I still have some festivities ahead. I also just exchanged my second-to-last three month pill prescription.


----------



## MUMOF5

Just wanted to say hi, haven't been on here for a few months, all the baby talk was driving me insane. But, as we are almost in 2014, I feel I can come back and start getting excited :), even though Im not intending to try until November, but oh well. Good luck to everyone trying this year (2014) xx


----------



## MissN8

2014 nearly here ladies woohoo even though im not til the end of the year if things go to plan its still nice knowing its here finally. going to enjoy the last year of freedom with OH lol


----------



## 30mummyof1

Can't wait for 2014, ladies :happydance:


----------



## Caite

I hope you all had a good Christmas. I've eaten too much, drank a little (which is actually loads for me, was slightly tipsy on my first glass of wine whilst cooking the Christmas dinner!) and received loads of gorgeous presents. I spent some of Christmas thinking that this time next year, I could be pregnant, hopefully about to pop a baby out!

I can't believe we're all nearly there, that very soon it will be 2014. I'm so excited but just a little bit nervous. I'm not the only one, right? It's suddenly all becoming very real to me that in just a few months, I could be pregnant. I think it is the fact that I am planning (hoping) there are quite a few changes happening around the same time - TTC, finishing uni, getting a job and hopefully moving house. I think the idea of all that happening at once is quite a big change.

I found out just before Christmas that my best friend is pregnant, which is so exciting, and I can't wait to go baby shopping with her. An excuse to actually go look at prams, cots and the likes. I can't wait.


----------



## Reidfidleir

One of my dear friends is now 17 weeks pregnant with her first. I'm so excited for her. I am secretly thinking is a possibility I may share "pregnant time" with her. She's due in June and were thinking of starting ntnp in April. :D


----------



## curiousowl

Caite said:


> I found out just before Christmas that my best friend is pregnant, which is so exciting, and I can't wait to go baby shopping with her. An excuse to actually go look at prams, cots and the likes. I can't wait.

That's so exciting! My best friend just had her first a month ago. I wish we lived closer together but I'm going to go visit her and meet the baby next month. I think about having a baby soon so they can be close in age and be friends just like we were as kids :)


----------



## Jaxvipe

It is so fun being pregnant with a friend. Me and my best friend were pregnant together. Our DD's are 5 weeks apart. We had each other to talk to and relate to the whole time we were pregnant and now it's so fun to have the girls play together.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes I agree, although they weren't best friends my 3 friends at work were all pregnant at the same time as I was with Thomas. one friend had her daughter 1 day after Thomas was born, another 3 weeks after and the last one 3 months after. We still get together now, even though I no longer work there. :)


----------



## Caite

A few years ago, there were about 5 of my old school friends all pregnant at the same time, all due within about 8 weeks of each other, and their children are all still friends now, so it's nice.

Well, I went to Boots today and bought some pregnacare! It's 3 for 2, by the way. I thought I would start it in the new year, ready for when I start TTC. I was quite nervous buying it (I guess like when you first start buying your own period supplies when you're in your teens!) then realised the guy who served me probably serves it multiple times a day and there is nothing odd about a 27 year old woman buying pregnacare. Going to start it in the new year, though, as I'm off to my mum's for new years eve night.

Still planning on taking angus castus (bought that a while ago, took a few, the completely forgot to take it). They'll be ok together, won't they?


----------



## Jaxvipe

It should be OK to take together. I took Angus Cactus, EPO, and Red Raspberry Leaf together when TTC DD.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy New Year all! we can now say we are ttc this year! :wohoo:


----------



## MissN8

yay finally our year girls


----------



## Caite

It's exciting. 2014. TTC this year for us all. Yay.

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy new year ladies! Here's to a great year and lots of lovely :bfp:'s


----------



## su_grad2007

Happy New Year!!!! I hope we all get the BFPs we have been waiting for!


----------



## curiousowl

Yay! Happy New Year! Here's to a successful TTC 2014!


----------



## Springermommy

Happy New Year, everyone! I'm so excited about TTC this year! This is OUR year!!! :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

I can't wait! just checked my charts i might only have 5, 6 at most more wasted ovulations before we can start! :happydance:


----------



## Springermommy

Wasted ovulations... lol. I like that. I know what you mean, though. I'm tracking, too, and there's always a "Negative Nancy" part of me when I know that I've ovulated already for the month... lol!


----------



## Eline

Thank you everyone and a very happy new year for you as well! Fx for each and every one of you! Even though I still have to wait more than 6 months, it suddenly seems a lot closer by!


----------



## MellyH

It's TWENTY FOURTEEN. WOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Happy New Year ladies!!


----------



## Reidfidleir

I have about 3 more empty eggs to go.


----------



## Eline

I've never actually though about it as wasted ovulations. Atm I'm on the pill though, so I guess that means I'm not wasting any eggs. :)


----------



## su_grad2007

9 more empty eggs to go for me. It's getting closer though!


----------



## Springermommy

6 more wasted eggies for me if my calculations are correct!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Haha like how lots of you are thinking like me! Makes it seem a little closer i think :)


----------



## MissN8

haha makes it seem like a lot less time when you say it like that. will be so exciting when the time comes


----------



## Reidfidleir

I know right?? I can't wait til April! I hate restricting my sex life! Hahahahaha


----------



## ImSoTired

Time to get my cycles in order in hopes that we might start to ttc in June/July/August! Happy 2014 everyone!


----------



## MissN8

Is everyone off bc or waiting until ttc? I am still on mine and when come off will be ttc straight away


----------



## Jaxvipe

I haven't been on BC since before TTC #1, I got the depo shot one time and it really messed up my body. So we just use the PO method and it has worked for years.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Haven't been on bc since dec 12'. We just avoid fertile time and/or po method. Works for us as it wouldn't be the end of the world if an accident happened just obviously ideal to wait until after the wedding now.


----------



## Caite

Jaxvipe said:


> I haven't been on BC since before TTC #1, I got the depo shot one time and it really messed up my body. So we just use the PO method and it has worked for years.

That made me laugh so much! PO in UK healthcare means per oral so took me a while to work out you meant pull out


----------



## 30mummyof1

:haha:


----------



## angiepie

Yay 2014! We'll I'm officially TTC now so I guess I'm supposed to move on but I obviously will still be around. ;) can't wait til you're all joining me on the other side!


----------



## Caite

Good luck angiepie.

Well, I've been good so far - have remembered to take the vitex and pregnacare every time so far, which is very good for me. Back to work, uni etc this week, so hopefully that won't disturb everything too much, and I'll still remember.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Good luck angiepie!! Hoping you get your :bfp: right away! 

It's going to be -60F tomorrow with the wind chill here... I'm debating on whether or not I go to work. How is the weather where you ladies are?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Where on earth do you live with temp of -60f! Its going to be 10 degrees c here tomorrow although there is supposed to be very cold weather on the way :(


----------



## Jaxvipe

I live in Minnesota. So it's normal to have below 0 temps in the winter but tomorrow is going to be the coldest it's been in 20 years. All the schools are closed and alot of big companies are closed.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Wow, yes stay at home. That's crazy cold!


----------



## sweetcee

My family is from Minnesota originally, I do not miss the below zero weather!


----------



## tverb84

It's been very cold here too and snowing all day.


----------



## Eline

We haven't had any below 0 temperatures over here (I'm in Europe). A few heavy storms though and a lot of rain. I hope you guys can find a way to keep warm. It's nice that a lot of people don't have to go to work in those conditions.


----------



## Caite

Wow. -60, I can't even imagine how cold that must be. We've had loads of rain here. All the fields are flooded around me - thankfully, the fields are lower than the houses, so, to my knowledge, none of the houses in the village flood. I can hear the rain outside now. I did a night shift last night, so I'm still tucked up in bed, lovely and warm, curtains closed, trying to decide if I have to get out of bed now, which I guess I really do as I have so much to do. But with the sound of the rain outside, I really, really want to stay all snuggled up in my bed.


----------



## Eline

I'd really love to be in a warm bed right now as well instead of shivering at my desk. Hope you can enjoy it a little longer Caite.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Well my car did not start today lol So I do not have to go to work which is nice! But might have to buy a new battery which sucks.


----------



## tverb84

I was going to go to the gym tomorrow but decided not to.It's supposed to be -24 in the morning with a windchill of -39 brrrrrr. I can always do different exercises at home.


----------



## MissN8

sounds so cold where you are ladies, its not too bad in the UK more wet and windy. I am now taking folic acid daily and received my first batch of OPK's! so excited hurry up summer


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep the amount of rain is ridiculous! 
Think I will start angus castus and folic acid not the next cycle but the one after that :)


----------



## su_grad2007

Day 1 of a new diet to get in shape before we start trying :) So far so good. Of course it's only 10am where I am at.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well done su-grad. I've been doing ww since Fri and had 1st session at gym yesterday, it was a killer. Walking around like a 90 yr old woman today! Want to loose a stone for my wedding :)


----------



## Jaxvipe

I really want to join weight watchers again. I think I might do that today lol! Its so hard to work out when its so cold. But this weekend its supposed to warm up!


----------



## MellyH

This is random, but I started my second bottle of prenatal vitamins, and one of the fishoil capsules must have burst or something, because it SMELLS and they taste so bad, I'm having to take a deep breath before opening the bottle and try and swallow the table without having to breathe because it's so gross. :haha: The things we do!


----------



## Caite

Sounds horrible, Melly.

I'm getting tired of all this rain. I can put up with the wind, but the rain is driving me mad. My garden is just like mud now, hardly any grass left. The dogs keep bring mud in - my back door is in my dining room - so the floor is covered in mud. Urgh.

Well, I spent the morning looking at fertility clinics in Denmark, as they have anonymous donations there, which is what I want. I had been planning to go to somewhere in Aarhus, Denmark, where you can buy the sperm yourself and self inseminate. I just have this image of going in to their office and buying it like you would buy anything in a supermarket, though I very much doubt that is how it works! They will ship to the UK, but, after reading up on it, there were questions about the legality of importing it on another forum, especially with it being non-anonymous, so I had been planning (which I was planning anyway) to go there myself and get it and do it all in Denmark. But, I cannot find any direct flights, and I would have to go via Copenhagen, and then either fly over to Aarhus, get a train or drive, which all either seem like very long or very expensive options. They cost about the same, though, as getting the sperm imported. If going there was the only option, though, I was willing to do it. However, I have found a couple of clinics in Copenhagen itself where you can go. I don't think you can self inseminate from them, but they do IUI (and even IVF), and, with my really dodgy cycle, I am thinking this would be better. It doesn't cost too much, either, not a huge amount more than all the extra travel over to Aarhus, anyway. But, I need to book a consultation with them, which looks like it can be done over the phone, which I think I will look in to booking in early spring. Getting exciting and scary now!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Caite - that is so exciting! It must be scary finally making the decision and preparing! Hopefully you find exactly what you are looking for. &#128515;


----------



## MellyH

I would go for the fun experience of being in Denmark! I enjoyed Copenhagen and Aarhus when I was there. A clinic in Copenhagen sounds like a good compromise.


----------



## Caite

As silly as it sounds, I never even thought of exploring the actually city! I guess I'll have some time whilst I'm there to do that.

Doing an early shift today. Up before my alarm, so just waiting for that to go off now.


----------



## luvmyfam

Happy New Year everyone! Sorry I've been MIA, I had horrible vertigo (the room spinning like a tilt-a-whirl) starting the day before new years eve. I was finally feeling better yesterday. 

Anyways, I'm so excited it's 2014! I've started taking vitex and folic acid regularly now.


----------



## luvmyfam

Caite, will anyone be going with you? And are you allowed to buy sperms to take home with you in case first round isn't successful?


----------



## Eline

^ I just wanted to ask the same questions :) I've never been to Copenhagen, but I've heard it's a great city, so hopefully you have some time to explore en enjoy it as well, After all, they do say you have a better chance of conceiving when you're relaxed and happy? ;)


----------



## Caite

luvmyfam said:


> Caite, will anyone be going with you? And are you allowed to buy sperms to take home with you in case first round isn't successful?

I'll be going on my own. When it's delivered, it is done in strict conditions in either a nitrogen tank or something else (ice of some sort?) so I wouldn't be able to bring it home for the next cycle as it wouldn't keep. So I'll be going there each cycle. I think if I have an initial consultation with the them, they may recommend assisted reproduction which might make things a little more predictable. I think when I finish uni I will book an appointment with them to discuss everything. 

I hope youre feeling better now luvmyfam


----------



## luvmyfam

I'm back to my normal self thanks to an ENT doctor! Thanks!

Hopefully your first round works perfectly Caite!


----------



## Caite

Thank you, luvmyfam. It'll probably be a bit of a faff with working shifts and everything, but I really want to be a mum and am prepared to put up with the faff - hopefully wherever I get a job, I can work long days, that way I will only have to work 3 days a week, have full time hours, and it will be a little easier to plan it all around shifts

Eline, I only just noticed you posted too - wasn't being rude ignoring you! I've never been to Copenhagen, never been to Denmark, even, so hopefully I will get a chance to explore the place. I love exploring foreign cities - even when I was a teenager, my mum and sister would go off to the beach, and I would go off exploring on my own. The only thing I am a bit nervous about is that I speak absolutely no Danish, so I hope the people at the clinic speak a decent level of English. Either that, or before TTC, I need to be able to speak a basic level of Danish! I suppose that would be another way of putting off assignment writing for uni!


----------



## Eline

A friend of mine worked in Copenhagen for a year and she never learnt a word Danish, so I don't think you'll have any problems expressing yourself in English ;) To be sure, you might always ask the clinic once you've chosen one, but my guess is that they probably have foreign clients who speak English all the time. :)


----------



## Caite

I figured they would, Eline, as most places do seem to speak English. But I feel quite rude assuming somewhere will speak English. Although, I believe that it is fairly common (well, not quite common, but you know what I mean) for British women to travel abroad for anonymous donated sperm, so it is a market they are going to cater for. Anyway, the ability to communicate with me in English, is going to be one of the selection criteria used.

I was reading the BBC news website earlier, and they said the Niagara Falls had partially frozen over! I hope it warms up for you guys over in America soon! My nan's convinced we're going to get the really cold weather next! At least the rain seems to have stopped for now and the flooding in the nearby fields has really gone down - I can actually see grass in the fields today, which I haven't seen for I don't know how long!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Caite, does anyone in rl know you are planning to use donor sperm? Just wondering whether someone would go with you? just to be on the safe side? :hugs:


----------



## MellyH

God I have awful cramps today. Waaaaaaah. That's all, just wanted to sook.


----------



## tverb84

Wednesday night I had a dream where I was pregnant and was wondering to do a pregnancy test.It felt soooo real.Also, a few years ago I had a dream where I was pregnant with twins. :haha:


----------



## su_grad2007

Ok. so I am going to vent here for just a second. So, i will apologize in advance. Usually I would talk to my best friend, but she is potentially divorcing her husband, so I don't want to complain to her about mine. But my DH and I just had an argument about my career path. I went to veterinary school for a very specific reason which he was fully on board with when we decided I would go. There is a specific specialty I want to go into and I want to own my own practice. It's why he encouraged me to go to vet school and why I ultimately went. We made that decision together, So now that I'm a little over a year from graduating I am starting to do some career planning and that came up tonight. My plan for what I want to do never changed. But now he told me that he doesn't see us ever being in a position for me to start my own specialty practice. And, he wants me to work part time as a general practitioner. He only wants me to work part time so I can stay at home and take care of our kids and he wants me to put my career on hold. And I like general practice, but I LOVE my specialty. Now, we have always planned to have kids it's not like us planning a family is a new thing. But if I was going to work part time, and not in the area I went to school to specialize in, then why I am I torturing myself with 4 additional years of professional school, $200,000 in additional debt, and us living 16 hours apart for the last two years of school??? If he just wanted me to get a part time job doing anything we really could have saved ourselves a lot of trouble by me not going back to school. Sorry for the totally random vent. I fully support being a stay at home mom or part time or whatever any woman wants to do. I'm not really upset at that. I am really upset though that we have made huge sacrifices and he told me to keep going when I wanted to quit, and we have both made so many painful sacrifices that we really didn't know we would have to make. And now he's acting like he doesn't want me to work other than to make enough to pay off the ton of student loans we now have. And the fact that he's deciding my career path for me. Seriously, what are we going through all this for??? Grrrrr... men.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Men!! Me personally I would stick to my guns, especially when you have only just over a year left. Looking after the kids at home is great don't get me wrong but I never had a real burning desire for a career. I was an accountant and had obviously spent a lot of years studying but I didn't really want to be an accountant so it wasn't a tough decision for me. Now and again I think what if, how far would I have gone but then I think actually I'm just really happy and lucky to be able to be at home with them. However If I had been doing something I really enjoyed then it would have been a different matter. Hope that helps some what :hugs:


----------



## Caite

30mummyof1, no, no-one knows about it IRL. My family are quite old fashioned, and they are against anything which isn't natural. And, when my nan found out my best friend was pregnant, she said 'ahh, poor girl, because she's not married, even though she is with her boyfriend/the baby's father. So I don't want my family to know about how I plan to get pregnant. Once I am pregnant, they will probably be a little surprised, but they will be pleased. My mum would love me to have a baby, she has been asking me to have a baby since I was about 19. Nan would love to have a great-grandchild whom she could see regularly. 

Melly, hope you're feeling better today.

Su - it's your life and career, it is not up to your OH to chose what you do with it. If he is that eager for one of you to just have a part time job/career which covers the student loans, why doesn't he do it?


----------



## Jaxvipe

Su - ugh men can be so selfish sometimes!! I agree with he other ladies stand your ground. This is obviously your passion and dream and you are so close to achieving it! :hugs:


----------



## MellyH

I definitely agree to finish your degree, you're only a year about and you've already invested so much. 

It might be tough to own your own practice in practical terms, but can you work your way towards it by working in your specialty somewhere else while you save up? And your husband doesn't decide for you whether you're part time, especially if that's not something you've ever discussed before. You decide together what works best for your family, and he can have his opinion, but it's your career and your life and your self-satisfaction and happiness. He can't think that you would be happy and satisfied in a part-time general job if you want a full-time specialist job, that just doesn't make sense. Best of luck with it. Just be level-headed and logical in your discussions, refer to your previous discussions/agreements, list out the reasons why you still want what you always wanted and why you think that the two of you as a family can navigate the things he is worried about together.


----------



## su_grad2007

Thank you all so much for the feed back. I really appreciate the support. We talked again today and worked it out. We really were miss communicating but we are now on the same page, and he is being his wonderful supportive self. I think he's just having a hard time right now because we were able to spend a month together and then I had to leave again. He was saying I can't jump to my dream job right after graduation (and he's right about that, even if I wanted to, I have to work for a year before I can start a residency) but definitely we will have a plan for me to transition to the specialty I want full time. And he said the only reason he was saying I should work full time was because he thought I wanted to when we have a baby. So, we talked it out and everything is happy again :) Thanks everyone!

Is anyone else losing weight before we start ttc this year? I've been struggling with that a lot, but I am down 1.2 lbs this week :) Hoping I can keep it up!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Glad all is well again, well done good start with the weight loss. 
i am for my wedding, not for ttc. Have lost 3 1/2 lb this week so want to loose another 12 i think. Started exercising too. :)


----------



## tverb84

Is it normal for your sense of smell to enhance when you're fertile?


----------



## Jaxvipe

I am trying to lose about 20 to 30 lbs before TTC. I really need to get serious about losing the weight bc TTC will be here before I know it!

Went to my friends baby shower today, definitely gave me a touch of baby fever!


----------



## su_grad2007

30mummyof1 said:


> Glad all is well again, well done good start with the weight loss.
> i am for my wedding, not for ttc. Have lost 3 1/2 lb this week so want to loose another 12 i think. Started exercising too. :)

Yay! Good job. I started walking my dogs this week. But since that is a new thing for them and one of them is scared of everything that pretty much involved just going in and out the front door. But yesterday we actually made it down to the street and walked around in front of the house for a bit. :happydance: My goal is to run a 5k with them this year. Just around the neighborhood, not really in a race or anything. It is a lofty goal for all 3 of us.


----------



## su_grad2007

Jaxvipe said:


> I am trying to lose about 20 to 30 lbs before TTC. I really need to get serious about losing the weight bc TTC will be here before I know it!
> 
> Went to my friends baby shower today, definitely gave me a touch of baby fever!

Baby showers get me every time!


----------



## Reidfidleir

I went to one tonight. It was heavenly to hold a newborn again! He was also born at 36 weeks like my little guy. So little!
The mom said " you can get your baby fix" I said nah it'll just make me worse! Lol. But I feel happy tonight. Clucky yes. Of course! But loved that newborn snuggle. Mmmmmm


----------



## 30mummyof1

tverb84 said:


> Is it normal for your sense of smell to enhance when you're fertile?

I've never heard that only when you are pregnant but that's not to say it's not true.


----------



## luvmyfam

su_grad2007 said:


> Ok. so I am going to vent here for just a second. So, i will apologize in advance. Usually I would talk to my best friend, but she is potentially divorcing her husband, so I don't want to complain to her about mine. But my DH and I just had an argument about my career path. I went to veterinary school for a very specific reason which he was fully on board with when we decided I would go. There is a specific specialty I want to go into and I want to own my own practice. It's why he encouraged me to go to vet school and why I ultimately went. We made that decision together, So now that I'm a little over a year from graduating I am starting to do some career planning and that came up tonight. My plan for what I want to do never changed. But now he told me that he doesn't see us ever being in a position for me to start my own specialty practice. And, he wants me to work part time as a general practitioner. He only wants me to work part time so I can stay at home and take care of our kids and he wants me to put my career on hold. And I like general practice, but I LOVE my specialty. Now, we have always planned to have kids it's not like us planning a family is a new thing. But if I was going to work part time, and not in the area I went to school to specialize in, then why I am I torturing myself with 4 additional years of professional school, $200,000 in additional debt, and us living 16 hours apart for the last two years of school??? If he just wanted me to get a part time job doing anything we really could have saved ourselves a lot of trouble by me not going back to school. Sorry for the totally random vent. I fully support being a stay at home mom or part time or whatever any woman wants to do. I'm not really upset at that. I am really upset though that we have made huge sacrifices and he told me to keep going when I wanted to quit, and we have both made so many painful sacrifices that we really didn't know we would have to make. And now he's acting like he doesn't want me to work other than to make enough to pay off the ton of student loans we now have. And the fact that he's deciding my career path for me. Seriously, what are we going through all this for??? Grrrrr... men.

Wow SU, that would be SO frustrating! I kind of understand where he is coming from, thinking of your future family needs, but to bring it up like that after you both have sacrificed so much! I see you two worked out the miscommunication issues :hugs:.


----------



## Caite

Su - one of my dogs is scared of everything. I live in the country, well, on the edge of a village, and I would love to just take them for walks for miles - it is absolutely lovely by me, right by a river, loads of fields and country lanes, but the one is terrified of everything, and as a consequence, he barks at everything, though he is slowly - very slowly - getting better.


----------



## Caite

I knew there was something else I was going to add, too. I went in to Holland and Barrett today to get some more Angus Castus, I had almost run out as I started taking them months ago, then got out of the habit. Anyway, they were mega cheap, £1.99 for 100 capsules, and the girl behind the till said they were selling them off to get rid of the stock as they were becoming licenced - I guess she meant prescription only meds or available from pharmacies - had anyone heard that?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Ahh that's good to know, i will get down there as will need some more


----------



## Caite

I'm very proud of myself. I have just taken the last pregnacare in the strip I started new year's day. That means that, for 15 days, I have remembered to take every single dose of pregnacare and agnus castus. That is a big achievement for me! Just wanted to share that.


----------



## luvmyfam

Good for you Caite! I can't really say that for myself. I have been better thought. Just miss a dose here and there.


----------



## ImSoTired

Hey all! I know I've not been very active but I've been reading. 

I've lost about 40 lbs (I haven't updated my ticker in a while) and I feel a lot healthier and happier with myself although I technically have a few more pounds to go. I've begun vitex(about 2 weeks ago), fish oil, and a prenatal with folic acid. My cycle is still out of whack due to recent birth control use but I'm hoping , now that I'm off of the pill, that I can resume some regular cycles before beginning to ttc. DH and I talked about it the other day and we decided that as long as we have the car paid off we will begin in July/August. I'm excited and nervous at the same time. My opks/hpts arrived in the mail yesterday and made it all feel very real. I'm still unsure if I will be able to temp regularly as my LO is not the most consistent sleeper but I hope to begin temping soon.

It's so exciting! I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Jaxvipe

ImSoTired- That is awesome that you have lost 40lbs!! How did you do it??? I have started to temp again just to see who my cycles are going and when I am actually ovulating. Its crazy to think that we will be TTCing #2 soon! EEEEK. Did you get the Wondfo OPK's & HPT's?


----------



## luvmyfam

ImSoTired said:


> Hey all! I know I've not been very active but I've been reading.
> 
> I've lost about 40 lbs (I haven't updated my ticker in a while) and I feel a lot healthier and happier with myself although I technically have a few more pounds to go. I've begun vitex(about 2 weeks ago), fish oil, and a prenatal with folic acid. My cycle is still out of whack due to recent birth control use but I'm hoping , now that I'm off of the pill, that I can resume some regular cycles before beginning to ttc. DH and I talked about it the other day and we decided that as long as we have the car paid off we will begin in July/August. I'm excited and nervous at the same time. My opks/hpts arrived in the mail yesterday and made it all feel very real. I'm still unsure if I will be able to temp regularly as my LO is not the most consistent sleeper but I hope to begin temping soon.
> 
> It's so exciting! I hope everyone is doing well!

AWESOME :thumbup:! I have started working out and eating better ( I was stuck on eating sweets :blush:)). But I would like to lose around 30 pounds in the next 3-4 months. What all did you do Imsotired? 

My DH was looking over my shoulder the other day while I was on BnB and he saw my TTC ticker. He just smiled and gave me a hug. I was like " what was that for?" and he said "I'm getting excited":happydance:. There have been instances from time to time where I question myself like "Do I REALLY want to go through another pregnacy?, Do I REALLY want a 3rd baby?". Well that reaction from my DH made me feel more sure about TTC # 3. I've always just had that deep down feeling like we still have someone in our family thats missing, but that just made my day<3.


----------



## 30mummyof1

luvmyfam said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> Hey all! I know I've not been very active but I've been reading.
> 
> I've lost about 40 lbs (I haven't updated my ticker in a while) and I feel a lot healthier and happier with myself although I technically have a few more pounds to go. I've begun vitex(about 2 weeks ago), fish oil, and a prenatal with folic acid. My cycle is still out of whack due to recent birth control use but I'm hoping , now that I'm off of the pill, that I can resume some regular cycles before beginning to ttc. DH and I talked about it the other day and we decided that as long as we have the car paid off we will begin in July/August. I'm excited and nervous at the same time. My opks/hpts arrived in the mail yesterday and made it all feel very real. I'm still unsure if I will be able to temp regularly as my LO is not the most consistent sleeper but I hope to begin temping soon.
> 
> It's so exciting! I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> AWESOME :thumbup:! I have started working out and eating better ( I was stuck on eating sweets :blush:)). But I would like to lose around 30 pounds in the next 3-4 months. What all did you do Imsotired?
> 
> My DH was looking over my shoulder the other day while I was on BnB and he saw my TTC ticker. He just smiled and gave me a hug. I was like " what was that for?" and he said "I'm getting excited":happydance:. There have been instances from time to time where I question myself like "Do I REALLY want to go through another pregnacy?, Do I REALLY want a 3rd baby?". Well that reaction from my DH made me feel more sure about TTC # 3. I've always just had that deep down feeling like we still have someone in our family thats missing, but that just made my day<3.Click to expand...

I have the same doubts somedays! and i'd like 4 or 5 kids! :haha: I think it would be so much easier to settle with 2 but you like you say you don't feel complete yet...:)

On another note going to start the angus castus earlier than I planned, so from next cycle 1. because I got some cheap from Holland & barrett! and 2. still not ovulated this month and its cd26! My cycles were starting to regulate but not this month for whatever reason :growlmad:


----------



## ImSoTired

I was working out regularly (cardio- elliptical, treadmill) but it's been about a month since I've worked out as I've been busy and stressed out. I could still stand to lose 20 or so lbs but I'm in a much healthier range now. Chasing a one year old is probably helping a little too. I use MFP to track my calories and I'm careful not to eat too much. I still eat junk sometimes, well maybe often:blush:, but not as much of it. It takes a lot of planning and will power but it isn't hard once you get used to it. 

Yes I ordered wondfos and they arrived the other day. It's what I did last time we were TTC as well. I use them sparingly and only when I think I'm about to ovulate. So I'll be doing the same again. I can't wait to get my cycles back to normal, it's so frustrating not knowing when you O or when AF will show up. I hope it doesn't take long!

luvmyfam that is so sweet about your DH. I think mine is a little excited also but he seems a little worried as well. He was last time too, so I fully expect that from him. I'm pretty sure that we will be stopping at 2 but I know the feeling of missing something in the family and that's why I'm excited for number 2. 

Roll on July! I hope everyone is well!


----------



## tverb84

Has anyone else besides me bought baby related items already? Yesterday at Wal-Mart I bought diapers,socks and a few onesies. :blush:


----------



## Caite

40lb, that is amazing! Well done. 

Tverb - I haven't bought any baby items and don't plan on doing so until I'm pregnant. But, my best friend is pregnant and will be having her first scan soon and she's promised me we can go baby shopping - which means I can look at lots of exciting baby things.


----------



## tverb84

I love this article about waiting to have children and not giving into pressure from your family,friends etc.

https://www.cosmopolitan.com/advice/tips/why-you-should-wait-to-have-children?src=spr_TWITTER&spr_id=1440_40211604


----------



## KalonKiki

Hey ladies! Now that 2014 is here, I wanted to see how you all were doing. I've missed you guys!

Has anyone started trying yet or are you all waiting until later in the year? :flower:


----------



## 30mummyof1

No not trying until July here. Congrats on your little man :flower:


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks! I joined the group back in 2012 but little man decided to get here sooner than planned, so I had to leave for a while since I was pregnant. I figured it's safe to come back now that it's 2014 and Liam is a few months old now. :haha:


----------



## tverb84

KalonKiki said:


> Hey ladies! Now that 2014 is here, I wanted to see how you all were doing. I've missed you guys!
> 
> Has anyone started trying yet or are you all waiting until later in the year? :flower:

I'm not sure when I'll be ttcing since I don't feel close to being ready to have children.Plus I still live at home with my mom.I'm hoping I'll be ready in 2 or 3-5 years to have children.


----------



## Caite

Kalon, I can't believe it is that long since you found out you were pregnant. Wow - your little man is 4 months old! And he's so cute! Congratulations. A few people have headed over to TTC already. I'm still waiting for sometime between March and June, depending on getting a job after uni.


----------



## Eline

WOW! I'm shocked to see you've already had your baby, it seems you left us just a couple of months ago. Congratulations on your little boy! I hope you're both doing great.


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks for the congrats, ladies! We're both doing great. I may have had him sooner than we were originally ready for, but it's actually worked out surprisingly better than we thought it would and I couldn't imagine not having him in my life.

I'm excited to see all of your :bfp: announcements and stalk your pregnancy journals this year. Roll on TTC dates! :happydance:


----------



## su_grad2007

I bought the cutest little onesie today :) I am so excited. I know it's still a long way off, but I plan on giving it to my husband when I find out we're expecting :)


----------



## tverb84

Cute idea.I saw on tv this woman was telling her mom that she was pregnant by putting an actual bun her in oven. :haha: Also, another woman told her husband she was pregnant by using her Halloween costume.


----------



## KalonKiki

Aww, what does the onesie say/have on it? Those are cute ideas to tell people that you're pregnant. I'd really like to do something like that when we get pregnant with baby #2 hopefully sometime in the next year or two. I'm thinking that we'll get Liam one of those shirts that says "I'm the big brother" and go have dinner with our parents or something and wait for them to notice what his shirt says. :haha:


----------



## tverb84

There's probably videos on youtube you can get ideas from.

On Sunday this little girl around 4 or 5 smiled at me she was too cute.I love when babies/kids smile or wave at you.


----------



## KalonKiki

Nothing can brighten a day like the smile of a baby or small child. <3


----------



## su_grad2007

KalonKiki said:


> Aww, what does the onesie say/have on it? Those are cute ideas to tell people that you're pregnant. I'd really like to do something like that when we get pregnant with baby #2 hopefully sometime in the next year or two. I'm thinking that we'll get Liam one of those shirts that says "I'm the big brother" and go have dinner with our parents or something and wait for them to notice what his shirt says. :haha:

It's dark green and has BU on it for my husbands university. I also got matching socks :) They're so tiny!!!

I'm also thinking of getting my husband some sort of new dad tshirt to give him also. I found some on zazzle and cafe press


----------



## MellyH

I don't think I'll get to come up with a cool way to tell my husband, because he'll almost certainly be there when I'm testing! Unless one of us is away on travel.


----------



## Caite

I think I would just drop it in to casual conversation with my family


----------



## tverb84

Baby gear at Sears is on sale for 40% off and The Childrens Place has 30% off baby clothes.


----------



## KalonKiki

su_grad2007 said:


> It's dark green and has BU on it for my husbands university. I also got matching socks :) They're so tiny!!!
> 
> I'm also thinking of getting my husband some sort of new dad tshirt to give him also. I found some on zazzle and cafe press

Matching socks? How adorable! My MIL made us a pajama pants for Christmas 2012, and when she found out that we were having a boy she made a pair of baby pajama pants that matched with OH's pair. They're adorable. Here's a picture of them together in their matching PJs. <3


Spoiler
https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/liamanddaddymatchingpjs2_zps78d6dd8c.jpg



MellyH said:


> I don't think I'll get to come up with a cool way to tell my husband, because he'll almost certainly be there when I'm testing! Unless one of us is away on travel.

I wasn't able to tell my husband in a cool way with DS either. He was right in the living room waiting for me to tell him the test answer, haha.



tverb84 said:


> Baby gear at Sears is on sale for 40% off and The Childrens Place has 30% off baby clothes.

Target is also having an online sale for baby gear. It's one of those "spend this much and save this much" kind of things. I think Babies 'R Us has some sales going on right now too.


----------



## Jaxvipe

I just went to Target and got 2 really cute pairs of shoes for DD for $4! They also have a bunch of clothes 70% off.


----------



## tverb84

$4 is very good for shoes.Wal-Mart also has baby stuff for cheap.


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm happy to report that AF has arrived after a very long and confusing cycle! Hopefully I will be able to track ovulation now and get some regular cycles going in preparation for July!


----------



## MellyH

Come on, regular cycles!


----------



## 30mummyof1

That's what im hoping for too from Next mth with the angus castus. This months was right up the spout!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Ugh! This is my first month charting again and I didnt O until CD 21!! Which whatever since we are TTCing but it still makes me so nervous! I had two 25 day cycles the past two months and now im going to have a long 33 day cycle! So weird!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Mine are nearer 32/33 usually but this month will be 39 0r 40! :saywhat: Our bodies must know its getting close to ttc so they play up?!


----------



## ImSoTired

My cycles are always screwy after coming off of the pill. I completely skipped having AF in December and only had some weird on and off spotting, no real bleed. So this was my longest cycle ever at 77 days long. My record was 74 but I've now beaten that. I'm hoping to get my perfect 28 day cycles back by the time we start ttc. I know I don't have much time and the perfect 28's aren't a sure thing. I'll settle for more predictable, low 30's, lol. I should add that I've also been taking EPO along with my vitex, fish oil, and prenatal. I'll likely stop after any suspected ovulation. 

I still don't think I'll be able to successfully chart because I've been waking up at all hours of the night. Maybe that'll change and I'll be able to temp again. I hope so anyway. I liked seeing the temp rise so I knew for sure I ovulated because more than once I had positive opks and then failed to ovulate. Come on body, do what you are supposed to do!


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm sorry everyone has been having such wacky cycles! I had a couple of seriously wacky ones before I got pregnant with DS and it was so frustrating because it made preparing for TTC difficult because I couldn't track my cycles anymore at that point. :wacko:

My cycles still haven't come back and I have no idea when they will because I'm breastfeeding. I just hope that it's before next spring as that's when we might be trying for #2. :shrug:


----------



## Caite

My cycles are screwed up, too. I used to love the fact that I didn't have as many periods as my friends. Now I'm WTT, though, it does scare me.

My best friend, who is about 4 months pregnant, has invited me baby shopping with her soon. Can't wait!


----------



## tverb84

I missed my period last month (dec) because I was stressed about the English class I was taking.This month it started the 2nd until the 5th.According to this period app I have it's supposed to start this Saturday until next Tuesday the 4th. Usually before it starts my cervix is open and soft.Today it was closed and felt hard. My cycle is usually 30 days.


----------



## angiepie

Hey ladies, already got my BFP on cycle 1! Hoping you'll all be joining me shortly! :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

A huge congrats to you, Angiepie! :hugs:

Let me know if you plan on making a pregnancy journal for me to stalk. :D

Unfortunately I won't be joining any of you in TTC or the pregnancy threads this year, but maybe I'll be a tad pregnant next year when all of you are either late in pregnancy or have just had your babies. :winkwink:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Congrats!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## angiepie

Thanks gals. Kiki I will make up journal in a few days if/when I get past my AF day, if I'm still pregnant (no reason to believe otherwise, I just don't wanna get my hopes too high haha). I will link here in case anyone is interested.

How is everyone going?


----------



## Caite

Angiepie, congratulations.


----------



## ImSoTired

Congrats angiepie!


----------



## MellyH

Yaaaaay!! It's nice to see someone fall pregnant first cycle. I hope that's me. :haha:


----------



## tverb84

angiepie said:


> Hey ladies, already got my BFP on cycle 1! Hoping you'll all be joining me shortly! :hugs:

I hope so.


----------



## Caite

Oh my goodness, it's gone past midnight and my ticker has just gone down from 5 months etc to 4 months etc. I know it's still a little way off, but that has just kind of excited me and freaked me out at the same time!


----------



## su_grad2007

angiepie said:


> Hey ladies, already got my BFP on cycle 1! Hoping you'll all be joining me shortly! :hugs:

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!

May we all have the families we are hoping and waiting for!


----------



## MellyH

Yay Caite! That's awesome. su_grad, in a few days you'll be six months and something!


----------



## Eline

Congratulations!

MellyH, your Implanon removal is not for away! Are you starting ttc immediately after the removal?


----------



## MellyH

Yes! I have no idea where I will be in my cycle when it comes out, so the first month might be a write-off while we wait for my period, but that's certainly the plan. Yayyyyy!


----------



## Caite

That must be exciting Melly. I hope you get your period quickly and get on with a nice fast BFP!


----------



## su_grad2007

MellyH said:


> Yay Caite! That's awesome. su_grad, in a few days you'll be six months and something!

Well that's happy :) I've been so busy I hadn't even noticed.


----------



## su_grad2007

MellyH said:


> Yes! I have no idea where I will be in my cycle when it comes out, so the first month might be a write-off while we wait for my period, but that's certainly the plan. Yayyyyy!

Yay! Congratulations!

You're almost there :)


----------



## Jaxvipe

MellyH- is the implanon hormone free?


----------



## 30mummyof1

I have a confession..I now have 3 pink sleepsuits under my bed! I didn't buy them intentionally, they were for a friend but when they arrived in the post i thought i'm not sure she'd actually go for something like this looking at a couple of pics she's posted on fb so far but they are so sweet and I love them. They were a bargain really £3 each from Next and then they just ended up under my bed! :rofl: I have read of ladies that put something pink under their beds as part of a pink sway so you never know!! :haha:

Started angus castus yesterday, hopefully no more 39 day cycles! :)


----------



## luvmyfam

angiepie said:


> Hey ladies, already got my BFP on cycle 1! Hoping you'll all be joining me shortly! :hugs:

Ahhhhhh!!:happydance::flower:. I'm so happy for you Angie! CONGRATS:dance::friends::headspin::wohoo:!


----------



## luvmyfam

It's nice to see you back Kalon! Your little man is adorable! We will probably be TTC in October. I really want a summer baby.


----------



## MellyH

Jax, yes it contains synthetic progesterone. Looks like it takes on average 6 weeks to start ovulating again, although I've read plenty of accounts around the internet of women falling pregnant immediately and not even having a period before they got their BFP - I'd like to be one of those! :haha:


----------



## Jaxvipe

MellyH-So exciting!! I hope your cycle gets back on track right away! Are you going to be charting or using OPKs?

My BFF just got her bfp and will be having #2. We were pg together and our daughters are 5 weeks apart. So she is definitely giving me baby fever.


----------



## tverb84

Can certain cleaning supplies affect fertility?


----------



## MellyH

At first we're just going to have lots of sex, and I'll vaguely keep track of my CM. If a few months go by and we get impatient, I'll buy a thermometer!


----------



## KalonKiki

How exciting, MellyH! :D

Luvmyfam: I really wanted a summer baby originally, too. I'm actually kind of glad that DS was an early fall baby though. It works out nicely because I'd like #2 to be a spring baby. If we don't get pregnant right away then at least baby#2 could be a summer baby and if we do get pregnant right away then I'd like baby #3 to be a summer baby. Then #2 would be just a little over 2 or 3 years old when we had baby #3, just like DS will be a little over 2/2 and a half or 3/3 and a half years old when we have baby #2. :blush:


----------



## angiepie

Prego journal if anyone is keen. x
Clicky!


----------



## luvmyfam

Guess what! I just had a 29 day cycle!!! That is so amazing for me since mine have been 37-42 days! I stopped taking vitex about 3 weeks in because I didn't know if it could possibly be causing my vertigo so it wasn't that. Maybe it was due to me working out?! I'm so happy:happydance:!


----------



## MellyH

Huzzah!!!!!


----------



## ImSoTired

luvmyfam said:


> Guess what! I just had a 29 day cycle!!! That is so amazing for me since mine have been 37-42 days! I stopped taking vitex about 3 weeks in because I didn't know if it could possibly be causing my vertigo so it wasn't that. Maybe it was due to me working out?! I'm so happy:happydance:!

Awesome! I hope I have a regular cycle! I am currently on cd7:thumbup:


----------



## KalonKiki

Awesome! :happydance:

I had a 28 day cycle back in November of 2012 (December was a 43 day cycle, probably due to stress) when I normally would have a 31 day cycle after I finally got my periods back when I stopped the depo shot. January would have been a 28 day cycle as well if I hadn't been pregnant. I really hope that I will have 28 day cycles again when I get my periods back this time. :thumbup:


----------



## luvmyfam

KalonKiki said:


> How exciting, MellyH! :D
> 
> Luvmyfam: I really wanted a summer baby originally, too. I'm actually kind of glad that DS was an early fall baby though. It works out nicely because I'd like #2 to be a spring baby. If we don't get pregnant right away then at least baby#2 could be a summer baby and if we do get pregnant right away then I'd like baby #3 to be a summer baby. Then #2 would be just a little over 2 or 3 years old when we had baby #3, just like DS will be a little over 2/2 and a half or 3/3 and a half years old when we have baby #2. :blush:

You've got it all planned out:laugh2:!


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm very, very broody lately. I'm just trying to keep my wits about me and stop thinking about it. It's very hard. I know by the time we start TTC in July it will be on my mind all of the time. I'm hoping it goes well this time.

It seems I've forgotten a lot about ttc last time. I've been taking vitex (agnus cactus) to try and regulate my period again. I have been taking 3 pills a day for about 6 weeks and AF arrived last monday making it cd11 today. I've not been able to get back into temping as I wake at all hours of the morning between 5 and 8. I have opks and I'm going to use a few in the next week or so in hopes to see a pos and determine whether or not I'm ovulating and on what cycle day. I'm hoping the vitex will regulate me as it did last time. But how do I stop taking vitex? I plan on bumping my dose down to 1 or 2 pills after 8 weeks IF my next period is a regular cycle. I'm just hoping to have regular cycles unassisted by anything come ttc time and be as healthy as I can be for my new 'tenant'. I can't wait and I'm beginning to be nervous and obsess already. sorry I'm rambling and this is so long.

how is everyone else doing preparing for ttc?


----------



## Jaxvipe

EEEEK! Im sooo broody lately too! My friend is literally having a baby right now as I type this and my BFF is now pg with #2. But I know that now is not the time to get pregnant and that July/August will be here in no time.

I having started temping but I am not obsessing over it. I am going to start drinking Red Raspberry Leaf tea again, as I feel this really helped cleanse and prepare my uterus. I did try Vitex when TTCing DD but I think it screwed up my cycle but I cant totally be sure.


----------



## ImSoTired

Vitex gave me lovely regular cycles last time ttc but I had terribly irregular, long, crazy cycles after I stopped the pill. I stopped the pill again this time around and had another long cycle and I'm hoping that the vitex will work for me again. It doesn't work for everyone, i suppose. And I'm not sure it does anything for people with regular cycles? Who knows!?

I have forgotten a lot about ttc though. What is the best time to use an opk? Should I do mornings and when I get a close to pos take a second in the afternoon or evening?


----------



## Jaxvipe

I used Vitex when coming off of the evil Depo shot, so it very well could've been just lingering side effects from that. After having DD I refused to take any type of BC just because it took so long for my cycles to come back after the shot and then I had a progesterone deficiency. 

I usually use OPK's in the late afternoon/early evening. I seem to get better results then.


----------



## ImSoTired

Jaxvipe said:


> I used Vitex when coming off of the evil Depo shot, so it very well could've been just lingering side effects from that. After having DD I refused to take any type of BC just because it took so long for my cycles to come back after the shot and then I had a progesterone deficiency.
> 
> I usually use OPK's in the late afternoon/early evening. I seem to get better results then.

Thanks. I'm just trying to remember how to do everything ttc related so I am well prepared for this summer. The depo could have been why your cycles were so off. That's why I take the vitex, because birth control pills mess with my cycles and make me progesterone deficient (self diagnosed really...from what I've read about why vitex works) so the vitex helps with that. Once I start cycling normal on my own it';s a good sign that my body is back on track so I'm hoping in about 17 or so days I get AF. I wish I hadn't taken BCP after I gave birth to my daughter but I was just so confused (post birth hormones were a big deal for me) and terrified to get pregnant again so soon that I thought it was a good idea. I was sooo wrong. But this time I've started trying to remedy the problem ahead of time so I have high hopes that once we start ttc it might be a little easier.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm using not planning to stop vitex when we start ttc as its the only way my cycles are regular. Says you can take for 18mths..
so so broody too, so many friends have had babies recently..


----------



## ImSoTired

30mummyof1 said:


> I'm using not planning to stop vitex when we start ttc as its the only way my cycles are regular. Says you can take for 18mths..
> so so broody too, so many friends have had babies recently..

Last time i took it all throughout ttc and stopped cold turkey when i got my bfp. Everything turned out fine but I've since heard it's best to wean off to prevent a dip in progesterone. I'm not sure if it holds any truth as it's not really a heavily studied herb. I am definitely no expert. So I plan on trying to wean myself off before ttc to avoid weaning in early pregnancy as I am a worry wart when it comes to pregnancy. If stopping it causes my cycles to go irregular again I suppose I will have no choice but to continue it.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes you have to make your own mind up about what to take and when :)
I didn't take it last time ttc, only for about 3/4mths last year but it did work straight away. I will start testing early when we are ttc so will stop it instantly if i get a bfp.


----------



## ImSoTired

30mummyof1 said:


> Yes you have to make your own mind up about what to take and when :)
> I didn't take it last time ttc, only for about 3/4mths last year but it did work straight away. I will start testing early when we are ttc so will stop it instantly if i get a bfp.

Just as last time ttc there is so much information and it gets a bit confusing for me. TTC took us about 9 mos last time so I'm just hoping to get lucky this time and get a bfp straight off.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'd be overjoyed to get one straight away but im not thinking its very likely. I think that's because i will be 34 by the time we ttc and when we tried for 1 mth last year we bd everyday over fertile period and it didn't happen :shrug: i did get v stressed about ttc though so i have to learn to relax!


----------



## tverb84

I have a question about infant formula.Is it used when moms can't breast feed or choose not to? Also, can it be used when breast feeding?


----------



## Reidfidleir

^all of the above. :)


----------



## KalonKiki

As Reid has mentioned, the answer is all the above. :)

As a mom who has combi-fed (used both at the same time, for the same baby) before, you have to be careful using too much formula while breastfeeding as it can cause your supply to drop. Also beware of nipple preference. It's best to try to exclusively breastfeed for at least the first 6 weeks to prevent this. Believe me when I say you do not want to have to spend weeks or even months trying to wean your baby off of a nipple shield, it's not fun. :dohh:

This of course is just if you plan to do both at the same time, obviously it's none of my business if you plan to breastfeed or formula feed and you are welcome to do whatever you feel is best for you and your baby. I'm just offering some friendly advice for if you decide that you would like to combi-feed. Not enough women get the support that they need when it comes to their feeding options for their baby, I was certainly one of them and if you ever have any questions about how combi-feeding works you can feel free to ask me. :flower:


----------



## ImSoTired

@30mommy I don't think it will happen right off the bat for us either but it doesn't hurt to wish it! Who knows, maybe you and I will both get lucky and get our bfp on the first try! Fx'd! It's way too early in the game for me to get down about it. And 34 is not that old.

Formula can be used for any of the cases you mentioned tverb.To give my story on the breastfeeding/ formula, my opinion is, if you would like to breastfeed it's best to start out as exclusively bf. You will likely get samples of formula in the mail and that's what I saved for my just in case breastfeeding goes awry. I only bought a three pack of cheap baby bottles for my just in case as well.
The reason I say to try exclusive first is just because it can be really difficult for some moms and babies to get the hang of it. The sooner you get the hang of it the more likely it is that you will be successful and stick with it. But I do warn- DO NOT feel guilty if it doesn't go well. Breastfeeding is difficult for some.We gave our daughter her first bottle of formula at 1 week old because she was still a bit jaundice and she was a very lazy eater at the breast so she continuously fell asleep instead of fed. She was gaining weight albeit very slowly and I was a first time mom with a BAD case of the baby blues, running on almost no sleep, crazy postpartum hormones, and very full, sore breasts. My husband decided one day after hours of her falling asleep instead of eating, and my crying over it and getting no sleep, that he would give her a bottle. She took to it surprisingly better than breastfeeding and began gaining at a more appropriate rate. I had a borrowed pump and I pumped. I also started to get some sleep and that really helped with some of the baby blues. I kept on combination feeding for about 5 months until I came to the conclusion that she really wasn't getting much from me and I stopped breastfeeding. My supply had been steadily tanking since the day we gave her the bottle. I beat myself up over it a lot. I wish I could have successfully breastfed for her whole first year but it just didn't seem in the cards for us. I hope next time around I have a little more success with it but if I don't I'll try not to be so down on myself. It just wasn't easy for us. That's my opinion on the matter. 
Obviously, as it is said here all of the time, everyone is different and makes their own choices. None of them are the wrong choice if it has the baby's best interest in mind:flower:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i will be staying positive imsotired, hope everyone in here gets their bfp's quickly when they start :happydance:


----------



## Jaxvipe

I EBF my DD until she was about 10 months. My supply then took a nose dive and I started supplementing with formula while she was at daycare. So, it is a nice thing to have just in case. 

My friend finally had her baby at 8:20 am, she pushed for 6.5 hours!! YIKES!! I cant even imagine having to push for that long!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I wasn't very successful with bf'ing my first two, but when i get my bfp i will be getting as much information as i can and support when the baby is here to hopefully make it happen, 3rd time lucky maybe! fx
Wow, surprised she was allowed to push that long! I've heard its usually 1hour max but i got away with about 3 hours with ds1, ds2 was super quick 8mins! bless her, she must have been knackered! :hugs:


----------



## Jaxvipe

I was very surprised that they let her push for that long too! I had like the easiest labor with DD, I only had to push 2x and she was out! So maybe a total of 5-10 minutes max. 

I wish I could've BF longer but we got thrush and my supply pretty much dried up when she turn 1 so, I was able to transition her to whole milk.


----------



## ImSoTired

6.5 hrs! My goodness that poor woman must be exhausted! What a trooper though! Congrats to your friend and her family, Jax!

I believe I pushed for 20 minutes to a half hour and and they told me It was pretty fast. It was my first and only so I have nothing much to compare it to. I was, however, in labor for 25 hours before giving birth. :wacko: Is it crazy that I can't wait to do it again!? lol


----------



## 30mummyof1

Then we're all crazy! :haha: In my experience the 2nd labour is much quicker. For me it was about 14hrs for ds1 and 4 hrs for ds2.


----------



## ImSoTired

It'll be nice to have a shorter labor for my second, hopefully. 30mummy you'll have to keep us updated on whether the third is even faster!:winkwink:


----------



## Jaxvipe

I really hope that it is true that the 2nd is quicker!! Lol I was in labor for 5.5 hours from start to finish with DD and I was induced. The nurses and my doctor were so surprised, the told me that a labor like mine never happens, especially with a 1st time mom and an 8lb baby haha.


----------



## luvmyfam

6.5 hours:shock:, that's crazy! I pushed for 1.5 hrs with d's 1 and about 7 min with d's 2. 

I'm getting pretty broody but I'm trying to focus on losing weight at the moment!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I do wonder how quick third could be, hopefully not too quick i don't make it to the birth centre!


----------



## sugrad2007

Is it October yet? I am feeling very impatient today.


----------



## tverb84

Last night I had a dream that I was pregnant.I think I was in the first trimester but wasn't very far along or showing yet.I can't wait until it happens for real whenever that will be. :happydance:


----------



## MellyH

I haven't had any pregnant dreams yet!! Sounds exciting though.


----------



## tverb84

A few days ago or last week I had a dream where I thought I was pregnant but wasn't. I sometimes have weird dreams. :wacko:


----------



## KalonKiki

Oh my gosh, 6.5 hours? I only pushed for about 15-20 mins and I was exhausted (it was an 11 hour labor that started at 1:30 am though). I can't imagine how she must have felt, what a trooper! I'm amazed they let her push for that long.

I went on a date with DF sans baby for the first time since DS was born tonight! It was really nice. :D


----------



## tverb84

I must have baby on the brain because last night I had another dream about having a child.This time the child was 2 or 3 and someone else was in my dream but can't remember who they were. Hopefully my sub conscious mind is telling me I'll have a child in a few years.


----------



## aggievet2015

Hi everyone! I haven't been on here in a really long time, but I am back because it looks like DH and I are going to start trying in the fall :) :) I am so excited. Right now I am counting down until AF so that I can start tracking my temps and stuff on fertility friend :) And I'm trying to remember to take my vitamins too :) 

I was just wondering what everyone was doing to stay busy until they graduate to ttc?


----------



## Eline

Hi Aggievet, welcome! :)

Things I do to stay busy: worry about my job, fitness (also to lose weight before ttc), planning vacations and weekends away, reading lots and lots of birth stories here on B&B


----------



## 30mummyof1

New gym obsession and diet alongside it for me! oh and wedding planning and 2 little boys :haha: but still desperate to start...


----------



## Caite

I tend to come on here and indulge my broodiness. To be honest, when I'm not on here, I am normally quite busy so don't get time to think of TTC much. But, it does hit me at random times. I'm planning on taking my mum, and maybe my sister, to London late summer/early autumn, and after loads of planning, searching for hotels, looking for things to do (I've only been a few times, and they've never been) I suddenly realised that, if all goes to plan, I might be pregnant then.


----------



## 30mummyof1

London will fab, so much to do. where do you live Caite? x


----------



## Tove

aggievet2015 said:


> I was just wondering what everyone was doing to stay busy until they graduate to ttc?

I quit BCP at the end of December and has since charted and used OPKs to get to know my cycle. It sure doesn't make me feel any less broody, but it definitely makes me feel like I am doing something positive towards TTC in June. If I didn't chart I might have thought I ovulated on CD 14, but during my first two cycles I didn't ovulate until CD 17/18. This info will definitely help me when starting TTC!

Besides that am also training for a running race in this spring. It definitely takes time and gives me something other than babies and TTC to obsess about :)


----------



## KalonKiki

I've just been concentrating on enjoying my time with DS alone, trying to get in shape, make wedding plans, and finish my Medical Billing and Coding certificate and get settled into a job and save some money. It will still be another year or two before we start trying.


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi everyone :hi:

I think I might of posted In this thread before, So maybe some of you may remember. 

Can I join in please? Me and other half have finally come up with a date were happy with TTC and its May/June 2014!.. :happydance::happydance:

I have started taking seven seas trying for a baby and finish my Pill on the 25th February and have an appointment book with my doctor as I want a referral back to my gynaecologist before we start. 

OH has just started wellman vitamins too :haha:

The only trouble is im so excited and egar to start in May/June that time seems to be going so slow and im extremely broody :hissy::coffee:


----------



## Reidfidleir

Is this thread going quiet now that it's 2014? I don't technically have to wait any longer before ttc/ntnp but now I'm tentative!!! Ahhh. Thinking about not wanting to be too pregnant in summer, timing of baby with work and dance classes, wanting to lose a bit of weight (but not doing super with), wanting to have the thrill of ntnp and the tww for a but but not for too long to be discouraging... Gah. So many things I want just right but I also can't stand things being too planned. Anybody else that can relate or am I bonkers?


----------



## ImSoTired

Hi reid! No I'm still waiting until about July to ttc. I've been off of my diet for a bit and would like to get back on it. The weather here is awful and its rather depressing so I've just been pushing through. Once I get back on my diet and Spring arrives I'm going to introduce potty training to my dd. Then I will do some spring cleaning and spend time outside with her and hopefully it'll be July before I know it. I'm excited just to think about it!:happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm still here too, just think people are trying to busy themselves during the wtt! 

I've been setting myself running targets, booked my 1st 5k for end of March. I'm waiting until June here.


----------



## MellyH

I just booked a 10K for the 23rd of March! I hope your 5K goes well. :D


----------



## 30mummyof1

Same day as mine! Thanks and you. X


----------



## tverb84

It is pretty quiet in this thread.


----------



## Jaxvipe

I am so ready for spring!! We just got like 16 inches of snow this past week. We are still planning on trying in August if everything goes according to plan.


----------



## xLeeBeex

Hi Ladies, hope you're all doing well :)


----------



## ChocLover

Congratulations on the house! It feels so good to have a place to call home that you know you can settle into and won't have to move again for a long time if ever!


----------



## tverb84

So today I saw a commercial for Clear Blue pregnancy tests and the announcer said the tests are as good as an ultra sound. I wonder how the company proved that.


----------



## MellyH

As good at what as an ultrasound? Confirming you're pregnant?!? How bizarre.


----------



## Caite

Are they the ones that say how many weeks? If so, those adverts really annoy me! They should know better than to say 2 weeks pregnant!


----------



## 30mummyof1

So Caite have you made any more plans re- Denmark etc...


----------



## Caite

Not yet. I've been busy prepping for an interview. I've only got a short time left on this course, and then hopefully straight in to a job. Once I've done that, then I can concentrate fully on Denmark and everything. I can't believe I'm almost there.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Cool, goodluck with all the job prep x


----------



## luvmyfam

Hi everyone :wave:! I've been a little MIA lately just because life is busy. DH and I are getting pretty excited to start TTC again in October! Ive really been working on losing weight but would still like to lose about 15 pounds at least. We are planning to sway for a girl and its so funny because DH is always asking me whats ok and whats not for our sway lol! I love it.

Winter has been pretty depressing. Im just so ready for sunshine and hot summer days outside with the kiddos.


----------



## luvmyfam

Caite said:


> Are they the ones that say how many weeks? If so, those adverts really annoy me! They should know better than to say 2 weeks pregnant!

:haha: :rofl: Seriously! Congratulations you are pregnant and you just conceived 2 minutes ago!


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome back SarahLou! :wave:


----------



## Jaxvipe

wow! I cant believe they would legally be allowed to say that. I hate those commercials, I feel that they give women a false sense of security.


----------



## Caite

Exactly, you'd think a pregnancy test company would know that if a woman was 2 weeks pregnant, she'd be far too busy to test as she'd be busy having sex with her partner! God, stupid advert!

Thank you 30mummyof1. Hopefully it goes well. If we don't get it (about 3/4 of the class are applying and there are quite a few jobs - it's the Trust I'm training in), and outside applicants get it, it'll be embarrassing!


----------



## tverb84

Caite said:


> Are they the ones that say how many weeks? If so, those adverts really annoy me! They should know better than to say 2 weeks pregnant!

Yeah those ones. If I wanted to know how far along I was I would go to my doctor and not rely on a pregnancy test.


----------



## KalonKiki

I think those tests are silly too! I don't think it's possible for a home pregnancy test to be as accurate as an ultrasound. What, you pee on the stick and it gives you a virtual tour of what's going on in your lady bits right that second? :haha:


----------



## Eline

Hi luvmyfam, welcome back.

Over here nothing special's happening. Only my weight loss plan seems to have turned into a weight gain plan. (And no, it's not muscle weight) :growlmad:


----------



## Caite

Eline, I'm sure it's just a temporary blip in your weight loss plan :hugs:

Well, I've emailed the clinic in Denmark asking for more information. I wasn't really sure what I needed to know so have asked them about the prices, the medications, the practicalities of it being in a different country and whether they can guarantee there would always be someone there to communicate with me in English. I'm sure there were loads of other things I should have asked them, too.


----------



## tverb84

KalonKiki said:


> I think those tests are silly too! I don't think it's possible for a home pregnancy test to be as accurate as an ultrasound. What, you pee on the stick and it gives you a virtual tour of what's going on in your lady bits right that second? :haha:

Yeah that's a bit creepy. :shock:


----------



## SarahLou372

Well im getting more nervous now as time goes by... 

I have finished the pill now and taking prenatal vitamins for the past week. I also have my first doctors appointment on Friday to see if I can get an appointment with my Gynae as I have PCOS. So everything is sort of starting in a way now :wacko:

Not long until we start ttc. Why do I feel so scared and nervous and a funny feeling at the bottom of my stomach? Does anyone else get this... :shrug:

... :cry:.... :wacko::wacko:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Think its normal before no'1, i say think because we didn't plan no'1! :blush:
It is a big life change having a baby/child but so worth it :)


----------



## Jaxvipe

I definitely get the scared and nervous feeling when thinking about TTC #2! I just keep thinking am I going to be able to handle 2 kids!! DD is enough work as it is but she is growing into such a funny and smart little girl. I think it totally normal for you to be scared and nervous. 

I am soooooo excited!! I have a shop on Etsy and I just got my first big sale! A girl has asked me to make 4 custom necklaces and 3 custom bracelets for her wedding in June!


----------



## tverb84

There's a babyfest sale at Babies R Us starting this Friday (Feb 28th) until Thursday March 13th. It looked like it will be a very good sale.


----------



## Eline

Etsy can be so addictive! :) I love browsing it and bought a great pair of earrings recently! What is your shop called, Jaxvipe?


----------



## SarahLou372

Its good to know its natural to be scared. Even if your planning to have a baby is it still normal to feel this way then? :shrug:

Is the Babies R Us sale a winter sale then?? :shrug:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Eline - My shop is called Avi Bird Jewelry, I literally just re-opened it like last week after being so busy with work, school, and DD. Within an hour of re-listing the Periwinkle Necklace I got the order! Haha it must've been fate! 

SarahLou - I was still terrified once I got pregnant and the reality set in that it was real. But, it was also such an exciting time too.


----------



## ImSoTired

I was happy and terrified all at the same time when I became pregnant. We tried for 9 months to have my daughter, so it's not like I wasn't wanting it, or prepared. The fear eventually wore down but was always there in the background just a little. I'm sure it'll be the same or similar this time around. 

So Af arrived again today. It was a 32 day cycle and I did ovulate about Valentines day or the 15th as my opk predicted. I had a 13 day luteal phase which is exactly what it used to be. I'm almost back on track. Hopefully I can shave a few more days off of it and make it a 28 day cycle again. Maybe a tad longer LP. We shall see! I'm confident that come July I will be very aware of my ovulation and hopefully catch the egg with no trouble. Fingers crossed!


----------



## SarahLou372

Maybe everyone feels this way at some point during the journey. Im sure I will be okay and get through this just like you other brave ladies :flower:

Do you ladies have trouble with OH not being as soft and soppy as us ladies. Whenever I look at baby clothes or items and go all soft :cloud9: And he just says something like this: Oh right yes that's nice :dohh:


----------



## tverb84

When I see baby clothes it makes me want to have a baby. :blush: Or when I see a baby.


----------



## KalonKiki

DF is strange about it, if he sees objects meant for babies he couldn't care less but if he sees an actual baby his face lights up like the 4th of July and I can tell he's experiencing a pang of broodiness. :dohh:


----------



## Jaxvipe

OH is kinda weird about baby things sometimes and sometimes he surprises me Lol


----------



## SarahLou372

Maybe its a man thing? :haha:

I have my doctors appointment in an hour so nervous now :blush: :wacko:


----------



## Eline

Are you going for a prenatal checkup? Do you know what you're doc will check?


----------



## SarahLou372

Well turns out ladies nothing can be done yet as my doctor could not find my letters from my Gynaecologist :dohh: 

So he has to chase them up and I have to got back in two weeks time..... And he can not give me anything like metformin again or refer me until he gets this information back. So not any further forward :coffee:

... :brat::sad2::hissy::hissy::hissy: .... Sorry :flower:


----------



## Jaxvipe

That sucks SarahLou!! I hate playing the waiting game!


----------



## SarahLou372

Im not happy about having to play the waiting game too :nope:

Even last week when I booked this appointment the week seemed to go so slow.


----------



## tverb84

SarahLou372 said:


> Maybe its a man thing? :haha:
> 
> I have my doctors appointment in an hour so nervous now :blush: :wacko:

Sounds like it's a man thing. Maybe guys don'y want to say they find baby things cute?


----------



## luvmyfam

SarahLou372 said:


> Well turns out ladies nothing can be done yet as my doctor could not find my letters from my Gynaecologist :dohh:
> 
> So he has to chase them up and I have to got back in two weeks time..... And he can not give me anything like metformin again or refer me until he gets this information back. So not any further forward :coffee:
> 
> ... :brat::sad2::hissy::hissy::hissy: .... Sorry :flower:

Thats weird. They should be able to prescribe you metformin just knowing that you have PCOS. My endocrinologist put me on it the second I told her I have PCOS. She said "why do they not have you on metformin?!". Sorry :hugs:


----------



## tverb84

So today I was walking through the mall after I was done at the gym and baby fever reared it's ugly head when I saw two baby boys.Has anyone else felt this way?


----------



## KalonKiki

Yep! Newborns seem to be everywhere on the rare occasions that I make it outside of the house and it makes me remember when DS was that tiny and I just melt and wish that I had a teenie, sleepy little bundle like that again.


----------



## SarahLou372

luvmyfam - I don't understand myself, he just said he would rather see what my gynaecologist said in his report before he prescribes me anything or refers me back to him. I have to go back to see my doctor on the 14th March so not to long of a wait I suppose :coffee:

So anyway ladies my withdrawal af after coming off the pill arrived Saturday :witch: Its going to feel scary and strange not restarting my pill again on Wednesday :wacko:

I suppose this is where it all begins feels real now even though we don't start ttc until May/June but seeing the doctor and taking prenatals helps it feel like this is the actual beginning for me and OH. I feel its a start of an amazing journey :cloud9: ... 

But on the other hand the start of maybe a long and complicated journey because of my PCOS which is what worries me :cry:

On top of all this I have come down with a bad cold.

I have seen that other ladies sometimes write wtt journals on here, im thinking weather now is a good time to begin one myself. Im not sure.


----------



## Caite

Sarahlou - exciting that it's the beginning of your TTC journey. I hope when you start TTC that it is quick for you. I have also been thinking of writing a WTT journal. I have been doing some serious research, which hasn't been easy, and I thought all the info I have found might help other women like me.


----------



## SarahLou372

Caite said:


> Sarahlou - exciting that it's the beginning of your TTC journey. I hope when you start TTC that it is quick for you. I have also been thinking of writing a WTT journal. I have been doing some serious research, which hasn't been easy, and I thought all the info I have found might help other women like me.

I know I cant believe its actually happening because my OH and I talked about it last October and he changed his mind due to finances, so now he's all for it and im actually off the pill and seeing my doctor its for real. Im thinking am I dreaming???.... Pinch me :yipee: 

Its so exciting and lovely... :cloud9: But all scary at the same time especially as I need help to conceive makes it worse :cry:

I suffer PCOS and most of the time I don't get af on my own so I research all the time. Even when I went to by prenatal vitamins I ask the pharmacy which would be best as I have PCOS and I wanted to the best for my body. sounds silly I know but im willing to try anything for my little buddle of joy :blush: :cloud9:


----------



## Caite

I completely understand where you're coming from, SarahLou. My cycles are rubbish on their own - like hardly ever and completely unpredictable. I'm planning on IVF in order to have a baby. You probably know I'm planning on doing it on my own, but with the cycles I have, I think IVF is the best way forward for me. I'm going to arrange to speak to someone from the clinic I think I will use either the end of this week or early next week and hopefully get the ball rolling.


----------



## KalonKiki

Have you considered taking a medication that causes you to ovulate and getting artificially inseminated? It would probably be a lot cheaper than IVF.


----------



## Caite

I haven't spoken to anyone at the clinic yet (I emailed them, but they want to speak to me on the phone, instead) and arrange an appointment, so I'll go with their suggestion. But, I'm planning on going abroad, so I want something where I pretty much know when I'm going to ovulate. And treatment in Denmark isn't that expensive, so I'm not too worried about the cost.


----------



## Eline

Let us know if you're starting a journal. I was diagnosed with PCOS in the past as well (though taking the pill seems to have helped regulate my period) so I'd be very interested to read what you find out.
I'm not a big fan of the B&B journals though, I like it better when you don't have to scan through all the comments to get to the next update from the original poster.


----------



## luvmyfam

SarahLou, don't worry too much about it yet! You never know if you will have issues TTC until you try! Let us know if you start a WTT journal and soon to be TTC journal :hugs:.


----------



## SarahLou372

luvmyfam - Thank you for the advice. I go back to see my doctor again next Friday to see what he suggests next. :flower:

And I have decided to start a wtt journal ladies. Im not sure how to start one or what to put in it yet though... :dohh:


----------



## Reidfidleir

Thinking of starting ntnp this next cycle. Still unsure if I should stop charting for one month and see how it goes or if that would drive me crazy! My cycles do fluctuate so really don't know when I've ovulated until after. 
What do you ladies think? ( as a person I'm spontaneous and don't like rigidity).


----------



## Jaxvipe

Reidfidleir- If I were you, I would NTNP lol. but thats just me, Im very impatient. As for charting, I would probably still chart just so then you know when you ovulated for sure. Good luck!! :babydust:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Broodiness is now mega! One fb friend announced she's pregnant today with no'3 and also today found out our friend is expecting his 1st and 2nd, his oh's 2nd and 3rd! twinnies ahh.
I just want to get on and ttc!! :growlmad:

Impatient here too! so I'd ntnp if I was you reid! :winkwink:


----------



## tverb84

What exactly is charting? Is it when you use a calender to keep track of your cycle? That's what I've been doing for a while now.


----------



## Jaxvipe

It's when you take you basal body temperature and record it on a chart, it will show you when you have ovulated. I charted while TTCing DD and will chart with when TTC again.


----------



## Caite

30mummyof1 - I know how you feel with the broodiness. Everyone around me seems to be pregnant at the moment. I'm losing track of how many people I know who are having babies at the moment.

I've had my last day at uni, and all my assignments/exams/clinical practice outcomes are done. Yay. Just got a couple of shifts to do, a couple more babies to deliver, and I'm done. So excited. So that means, all I'm waiting for now is the job, and then I'll be ready to start TTC.


----------



## luvmyfam

Reidfidleir said:


> Thinking of starting ntnp this next cycle. Still unsure if I should stop charting for one month and see how it goes or if that would drive me crazy! My cycles do fluctuate so really don't know when I've ovulated until after.
> What do you ladies think? ( as a person I'm spontaneous and don't like rigidity).

So exciting :happydance:. I think you should go with NTNP and no charting! Just be spontaneous, have fun and if you get a BFP it will be an awesome suprise!!


----------



## luvmyfam

30mummyof1 said:


> Broodiness is now mega! One fb friend announced she's pregnant today with no'3 and also today found out our friend is expecting his 1st and 2nd, his oh's 2nd and 3rd! twinnies ahh.
> I just want to get on and ttc!! :growlmad:
> 
> Impatient here too! so I'd ntnp if I was you reid! :winkwink:

Im getting so broody too! So many preggo people at work right now! And they just look so freakin adorable :). I've lost a little bit of weight and still working on it, but getting excited/nervous for October to be here.


----------



## SarahLou372

Ladies whats NTNP mean?? :dohh:

Im on cycle day 7 now start OPK'S on Sunday (Day 9) :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Not trying not preventing!


----------



## tverb84

Jaxvipe said:


> It's when you take you basal body temperature and record it on a chart, it will show you when you have ovulated. I charted while TTCing DD and will chart with when TTC again.

Do you find it easier recording it while trying to conceive?


----------



## Caite

This thread's gone so quiet recently. I hope everyone is well and managing to keep themselves busy/preparing for TTC.


----------



## Reidfidleir

Ill be ntnp this cycle. :) just waiting for period to end. Gonna try not charting and se how I do b


----------



## Caite

Yay, that's so exciting Reidfidleir. I hope you get your BFP


----------



## Reidfidleir

Thank you! Secretly I hope it takes a few months lol. I wanna have some "fun time" ;) before t happens. But were not waiting longer because of te what if factor. What if it takes a while?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just keeping busy wedding planning and exercising! Can't decide whether to give it a shot before wedding or wait till after and that way i can definitely drink on honeymoon? So broody yet i guess its only 1 mth different!

have fun ntnp reid!


----------



## ImSoTired

4 months until TTC for me. Getting some dental work done and preparing for TTC. I'm back on track with my diet and exercise and getting ready to introduce potty training to my dd and getting things done before we get pregnant again. I'm sure these next few months will fly by for me and I'll be actively TTC in no time! Eeek! Can't wait!:happydance:

ETA also trying to track ovulation without temping because I'm still not sleeping fantastically. I'm using Opks and taking note of cervical mucus and cramping. I think I'm actually about to O soon so fx'd for regular cycles! I'm hoping that the next few cycles get really predictable for me and by the time ttc comes around we can just have fun with it and not stress. 

good luck ntnp Reid!


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies

Not been around for a week or so I started a new job and not really had 5 minuets for myself until now :coffee:

Im thinking weather to push ttc back a month or two because of my new job start, im not sure weather I need to be with my company at least 12 months before im entitled to the company maternity leave/policy. I need to keep my job to help us afford out little one. What do you ladies think??? :shrug::shrug:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hi can I join? I'm WTT 2 somewhere between July and September, hopefully July though! xx


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hey Ladies!! 

I've just been enjoying the nice weather we have finally gotten! I cannot wait to take DD to the park this spring/summer. 

Me and OH are getting ready to apply for a mortgage in a couple month, very nerve wrecking! Hopefully if that goes as planned we will close on our townhome in June/July. OH is soooooo close to getting promoted at his current job. So many things happening and if they all fall into place like the should we will be TTC #2 in August/September! 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Caite

Jaxvpie - that's so exciting about your mortgage. I hope it goes nice and smoothly for you. We have had some lively weather lately - really starting to feel like spring. Compared to March last year, it is lovely.

SarahLou - have you looked up your company's maternity policy? See what it says in there.

I might have to put my TTC date back a few months. I had a job interview where I'm training, we all got offered bank hours, so basically on an as and when basis. It really sucks. They implied that we would pretty much be guaranteed a job, but bank hours will be really difficult for me, being on my own and having to pay for a mortgage. I'm looking in to other jobs (some not even midwifery!) and other hospitals. It's so silly, the Trust have paid for our training and given us a salary for the last 18 months, and now they're going to lose most of us to other Trusts/from midwifery. I'm so angry right now with them.


----------



## SarahLou372

Caite - Hello :hi:

I haven't looked up my company maternity policy. Do you know how I could find this would I need to ask my boss? Im scared to ask this yet as I only just started a few days ago and don't want them to know im trying for a baby because I don't want them to have a reason to lay me off or sack me :shrug: :cry:


----------



## Jaxvipe

SarahLou- did you get an employee handbook when you were hired? You could hit ask your boss for that or I know at some of my previous jobs they had the handbook online. It should tell you what the policy is for maternity leave in the handbook.


----------



## SarahLou372

Jaxvipe - I had some paper work to fill in the day I started but there were no mention of maternity policy I had to sign the paper work for, holiday policy, days off and sickness that's all I didn't see any maternity rules or policy.

Im working in a call center and the only handbooks I have had is for my script and info about our campaign and how to work the computer phone system that's it :cry:

Im thinking on looking for it online but wouldn't know where to go to find it :shrug:

:flower:


----------



## Caite

Do you have a company intranet? Just search for it on there - there should be a search button. Or, some big companies have them available on the normal internet. I know I've found some NHS ones in the internet. And your company's policy won't be able to give you less than what you're legally entitled to.


----------



## SarahLou372

Ladies i have started my WTT Journal and have posted up now so its available to read Does anyone know I can get a link to it on my signature please? :happydance:

Caite - Im not to sure if we have a company Intranet yet :shrug: I only been there a week but I could ask when Im back in on Monday. And thank you for the info :flower:


----------



## Caite

You're welcome.

I've had a read of your journal. Very pretty with all the pink headings and the purple hearts. I don't know how to put it in your signature and make it look nice and be clickable. Sorry.


----------



## KalonKiki

Here's a good website that explains BB coding in a very simple and easy to understand way. :D
You'll want to look at the "Creating Links" section to learn how to make a fancy link in your signature that changes the way that your link is worded to your liking.

https://www.phpbb.com/community/faq.php?mode=bbcode


----------



## luvmyfam

Hi everyone. I haven't been on here in a couple of weeks. Sadly, my Father In Law passed away on March 13th. He had colon cancer and had been in the hospital because they wanted to remove his colon tumor after being on chemo for a year (he had responded much better than they had expected). They were going to put a pump in his liver so that he wouldn't have to get chemo anymore. Well, during the surgery, they found small tumors lining his abdomen, so he couldn't get the pump. His hospitalization was complicated and he went into renal failure for reasons yet unknown. We took him home on Hospice and he died two days later. He was 57. I lost my dad to brain cancer when I was 15 and he was 49. This has all been so hard on everyone. Sorry if I'm not on here a whole lot. We are all just trying to process this.:cry:


----------



## Jaxvipe

I'm am so sorry for your loss. :hugs: :hugs: losing someone to cancer is so hard, especially when it happens so fast. :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Caite

Luvmyfam - I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## ImSoTired

Luvmyfam my thoughts are with you and your family. I am sorry for your loss.:hugs:


----------



## Rachie004

So sorry for your loss luvmyfam. Thinking of you xx


----------



## luvmyfam

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Eline

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss *very big hug*


----------



## angiepie

Hey everyone just coming by to say hello! :) well into 2014 now so everyone should be on the other side TTC soon!


----------



## tverb84

Hopefully I'll be there one day.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm very sorry for your loss, Luvmyfam! My grandfather currently has colon cancer and I have also lost family members to various types of cancer. My thoughts are with you and your family. :hugs:


----------



## Poppiebug

Just popping in to say hi. I've been so busy with my work that I've just not had much of a chance at all to get in here. We are currently on track for looking to start TTC #2 in October. I am going to try and sway for a girl, however it won't kill me to have another boy as I have a name that I really love if we had another boy. 

Luvmyfam - sorry to read about your loss. 

Congrats to all those who have already had their BFP this year.

Can't promise I'll be in here lots, but just wanted to say hi and see how everyone was doing. 

xo


----------



## luvmyfam

Hi Poppiebug :wave:. We are also planning on swaying for a girl in October. With all thats going on I'm not sure if our plans are completely set, but DH had been asking questions about the sway and says he still wants to try this year. We will see!


----------



## tverb84

Last night I had a dream that I was at a store with all these baby clothes in it. I can't remember a lot of the dream but I think I was going to buy some of the clothes. What crazy dreams I have. :wacko:


----------



## Eline

I used to have a lot of baby dreams, but now it's been a while. I've even dreamed I gave birth and once in my dream I had a baby but couldn't remember where it came from, so I assumed I stole it and panicked :)


----------



## Caite

Angiepie, I didn't know you'd got your BFP. So quick! Congratulations!


----------



## tverb84

So yesterday morning my af started and a few days before I have a lot of cm that's sticky. Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## luvmyfam

tverb84 said:


> So yesterday morning my af started and a few days before I have a lot of cm that's sticky. Does this happen to anyone else?

Sticky cm can be normal in the days leading up to AF. Usually it is watery/Egg white during ovulation and then right after ovulation it dries up and gets sticky.


----------



## tverb84

Today on facebook I saw about four or five pictures of friends with their babies today.I feel a bit jealous and hopeful that'll be me in a few years.


----------



## tverb84

Last night I had another dream where I was pregnant of thought I was. I think my grandma was in it too for some reason. :haha: The waiting game is not fun.


----------



## angiepie

Caite said:


> Angiepie, I didn't know you'd got your BFP. So quick! Congratulations!

Thank you! I Od early on CD12 or 13 (as opposed to 17ish normally) so didn't even take two weeks to conceive! And got my BFP by CD 22!

A miracle considering I have PCOS. I got reaaaally lucky. :thumbup:


----------



## Reidfidleir

Congratulations angiepie! I'm due to ovulate soon and were ntnp right now. So well see. Honestly I wouldn't mind too much if I didnt conceive this cycle. I'd like to continue losing weight. (Another ten would be nice).


----------



## tverb84

angiepie said:


> Caite said:
> 
> 
> Angiepie, I didn't know you'd got your BFP. So quick! Congratulations!
> 
> Thank you! I Od early on CD12 or 13 (as opposed to 17ish normally) so didn't even take two weeks to conceive! And got my BFP by CD 22!
> 
> A miracle considering I have PCOS. I got reaaaally lucky. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Congrats. :thumbup:


----------



## tverb84

It feels like my baby lust is a bit higher than usual these past two days. The waiting is the worst.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I have ups and downs with broodiness too. Its fine at mo, busy with wedding planning and life but im sure it will be back again soon


----------



## tverb84

Yeah some days are fine but others are a bit hard. Today wasn't too bad.


----------



## luvmyfam

Im the opposite at the moment. Feeling stressed! Had a couple of very broody days where I would see prego girls at work and think "They're so cute, can't wait until I have a bump again!". Then I have days like today where Im just so stressed, I think, maybe I not a good enough Mom to have anymore :cry:.


----------



## xLeeBeex

Oi.... Do not say that. You are a fantastic mum. Everyone has stressy days at times, doesn't mean you aren't a good enough mum to have another. It just means you have to gorgeous little boys that have had an energetic day. 

:)


----------



## 30mummyof1

No don't think that, some days i have endless patience and some I have none! 

Broodiness is back!!, went to a wedding yesterday and the bride confessed she was 6wks pregnant with no'3! I had been thinking we might be pregnant together as she'd previously told me they were waiting until Aug. Roll on June. :)


----------



## luvmyfam

Thanks girls :). I can't wait until tomorrow so I can have a couple days off to play with my little guys. I think the winter and cabin fever really got to me this year. Soon we will be making zoo trips, riding bikes and going to parks to play!


----------



## tverb84

It's starting to get nice here too.Today I went for my walk wearing just a shirt and my hoodie. It was a bit chilly but not very cold.


----------



## tverb84

So today an Oshkosh flyer came in the newspaper today and while looking at the baby clothes it felt like my ovaries went into overdrive. :haha: Seeing baby clothes or supplies makes me want children even more.


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

Not been posting for a while just been busy at work really. I just wanted to post and tell you ladies how my gynaecologist appointment went this morning at the Maternity/Fertility Clinic. So I saw him he was okay I guess and took all details from me and my OH and took a urine sample and my height and weight. I was so happy I thought they were going to help me... Turns out they want us to try naturally for several months!!!! 

So I went to the desk to hand in my patient card to receive my nest appointment to see him for further tests and help and I was thinking maybe it wont be too long and when the receptionist looked at the card then on her computer and said it will be the 9th October 2014! I felt like crying again :cry::cry:

I know I don't have periods on my own with my PCOS so how am I going to get pregnant. This sort of throws our plans for a summer 2015 baby out of the window really.

It also show that we really cant time this as well as we wanted to because of my PCOS and we might be thinking on just giving and TTC natural from now on instead of May/June. A bit of early start but I suppose I don't have a choice other than TTC natural.

I really don't know what to do OH has suggested form now on we start TTC as of today natural and do exactly what he has told us to. That's not what I want to hear though :cry::cry:


----------



## ImSoTired

Sarah Lou I'm sorry to hear that, however PCOS doesnt mean youre infertile and I understand why your doctor suggested trying naturally first. Did you explain to them that you arent having periods? If you havent, do so.

Sarah here are a few things to look into if you have PCOS. If you are overweight, diet and exercise. Eat well and stay active, lose weight. This will dramatically diminish a lot of PCOS symptoms for most women. Even if it doesnt help with your symptoms youre body will be healthier for carrying a baby.
Also look into using BBT and opks to track and predict ovulation. They must be used a certain way so do your research.
Another good thing to do is research herbs for helping regulate your cycles and hormones. Vitex helped me tremendously. Again don't take anything without researching whether or not it is right for you and the correct way to use it. 
Have you ever seem the sperm meets egg plan? I suggest giving it a look if you havent. 

TTC or waiting to do so is not always easy and I understand that. I've been through it. All you can do is keep trying and stay positive and research ways to help yourself. Good luck.

As for me I start trying for my second in a few months girls! Can't wait. 

Good luck to everyone, hope all is well.


----------



## SarahLou372

ImSoTired- Thank you for your reply and your advice :flower:

I have never heard of the sperm meets the egg plan... What is that?? :dohh:

It was just so hard to hear that they weren't going to help yet. I tried with my pervious partner a few years go for 15months naturally and never got pregnant. Plus I also never have my AF on my own either I can go several months and more without it. In the end I have metformin and it worked wonders and I had my AF nearly every month something between 29-35 day cycles. I've been though the natural stage previously with my pervious OH and it was a really bad time for me so having to go though this again upsets me the most I think.


----------



## luvmyfam

SarahLou372 said:


> It was just so hard to hear that they weren't going to help yet. I tried with my pervious partner a few years go for 15months naturally and never got pregnant. Plus I also never have my AF on my own either I can go several months and more without it. In the end I have metformin and it worked wonders and I had my AF nearly every month something between 29-35 day cycles. I've been though the natural stage previously with my pervious OH and it was a really bad time for me so having to go though this again upsets me the most I think.

SarahLou, if you are on metformin and are having 29-35 day cycles every month thats GREAT:thumbup:! My OB was going to let us try for only 2 months on our own. I had been taking metformin but didn't know if I actually ovulated. We got our BFP the first month of trying. It was a complete shock! We then continued the metformin through the first trimester of my pregnancy. 

On the other hand, considering you know you have PCOS which is the leading cause of infertility in women, you should definitely be seen before October if you are not prego by then. Can you get a second opinion:shrug:?


----------



## luvmyfam

I can't believe my first baby is turning 5 on April 15th! It's just crazy how fast he's growing up! He told me the other day "Mommy, I don't love you as high as 100... I love you MORE than 100!". He is just a sweetheart and always melts my heart<3. He also asked me the other day if I am ever going to have another baby in my tummy:laugh2: LOL!!


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi luvmyfam 

I'm not on metformin right now I'm going all natural. Sorry what I said May of been a Little misleading. He says he won't investigate or give me anything I till October :( 

How can I get a second opinion? 



luvmyfam said:


> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> It was just so hard to hear that they weren't going to help yet. I tried with my pervious partner a few years go for 15months naturally and never got pregnant. Plus I also never have my AF on my own either I can go several months and more without it. In the end I have metformin and it worked wonders and I had my AF nearly every month something between 29-35 day cycles. I've been though the natural stage previously with my pervious OH and it was a really bad time for me so having to go though this again upsets me the most I think.
> 
> SarahLou, if you are on metformin and are having 29-35 day cycles every month thats GREAT:thumbup:! My OB was going to let us try for only 2 months on our own. I had been taking metformin but didn't know if I actually ovulated. We got our BFP the first month of trying. It was a complete shock! We then continued the metformin through the first trimester of my pregnancy.
> 
> On the other hand, considering you know you have PCOS which is the leading cause of infertility in women, you should definitely be seen before October if you are not prego by then. Can you get a second opinion:shrug:?Click to expand...


----------



## Eline

Are you on metformin right now, SarahLou? If not I would definitely ask for a second opinion or maybe have your gp prescribe it?

Did you tell your doc that you tried for such a long time with your ex? If now I would definitely mention this on your next appointment.

This is a link I found interesting, I just picked it up the other day somewhere on B&B as well: https://natural-fertility-info.com/pcos-fertility-diet
If you are overweight, weight loss really is the first thing to look into, as for most fertility treatments they will ask you to be below a certain BMI.


----------



## Jaxvipe

SarahLou- you could try soy isoflavones, they are kind of like natural clomid. Maybe give TTCing naturally for a couple months and look into that. Im suprised that he didnt atleast ive you metformin with already being diagnosed with PCOS. :hugs: :hugs: Can you get a second opinion?

I havent really been posting here much lately... been SUPER stressed out over DD and her speech. Our daycare lady brought up to us that she was concerned about her lack of words. I wasn't too worried about it before that because she does understand 90% of what you say to her and even some complex instructions like" Put the baby in the stroller and push her around". But after she brought it up I started getting really worried. My cousin who is a para and works with kids in special ed is going to sit with her at Easter and tell me if she thinks she needs speech therapy. I dont think she is autistic or anything like that she just doesnt want to use her words but babbles in her own language 24/7. We also are going to the vascular anomalies specialist on tuesday to talk about the MRI and treatment options for DD. So, its going to be a very busy and stressful next couple of weeks. 

Hope everyone is doing good!!


----------



## ImSoTired

Jaxvipe I worked at a daycare for 6 years and went through a lot of early childhood education courses and training. Now I'm no doctor, obviously, but your daughter is still so young! Even our pediatrician isn't worried much about speech until the age of 2. I hope that you get it all sorted out and that all of her tests come back with positive outcomes. I know how worried you must be. Keep your chin up! I'll be thinking of you, both!

Sarah lou, the sperm meets egg plan, google it. It's a step by step guide that helps women know what to do and when to do it when TTC. There are good videos on youtube and stuff as well. You can get a second opinion by taking your referral to another fertility specialist and asking them for help, most likely. I'm not 100% sure how it works where you are but if you aren't happy with that doctor surely you can find another that can help you?

I have a ton of PCOS symptoms but my doctor never formally diagnosed me. I had it all though, hair loss, acne, very very long, unpredictable cycles, a few odd hairs popping up here and there, and dark patches on my skin, etc. I lost 30 lbs and got healthier, took vitex and got pregnant no problem. I'm currently down almost 50 lbs and in the normal weight range for my height and nearly all of those symptoms have disappeared. I still ovulate a few days late and cycles aren't perfect and I have a breakout once in a while but things are much much better. It's done wonders for me.

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## tverb84

luvmyfam said:


> I can't believe my first baby is turning 5 on April 15th! It's just crazy how fast he's growing up! He told me the other day "Mommy, I don't love you as high as 100... I love you MORE than 100!". He is just a sweetheart and always melts my heart<3. He also asked me the other day if I am ever going to have another baby in my tummy:laugh2: LOL!!

Awww that's too cute.


----------



## ImSoTired

tverb84 said:


> luvmyfam said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe my first baby is turning 5 on April 15th! It's just crazy how fast he's growing up! He told me the other day "Mommy, I don't love you as high as 100... I love you MORE than 100!". He is just a sweetheart and always melts my heart<3. He also asked me the other day if I am ever going to have another baby in my tummy:laugh2: LOL!!
> 
> Awww that's too cute.Click to expand...

I concur! luvmyfam that is adorable! I hope my daughter saays something so sweet when she is older.


----------



## luvmyfam

SarahLou, can you not just go to another doctor to get an opinion? Or ask your doctor for a referral to a specialist. I agree with using soy isoflavones.


----------



## luvmyfam

Jaxvipe, I wouldn't worry to much yet about your daughters speech. My DS 2 wasn't even babbling by his 9 month visit and his doctor cautiously said well watch him. At one year he was babbling and talking his own language. My doctor said he wanted him to have 5 words other than mama dada. By his 18 month visit he barely had 5 words and wasn't saying them consistently. My doctor was ok to still watch him. He said by 2 he should have 50 words and be putting two words together. I thought we would be starting speech therapy at 2... No way he would be talking that much by then. Well he was! Now at 29 months he can say 5-6 word sentences. I especially wouldn't worry since she is comprehending so much. Some kiddos are just slower to start. I was crazy worried for Jacob because his big brother started saying words at 8 months and could sing happy birthday before 2! Kids develop so differently.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Thanks luvmyfam, I feel like she has made progress in the last week. She is trying to say more. It's just so hard not to worry!!!


----------



## tverb84

Today this woman who works at the gym I go to brought in the son she had about two weeks ago. I didn't talk to her or anything since there were a few people already. I did feel a bit jealous after seeing baby.

After I left the gym I was walking through the mall and this baby smiled at me so I smiled back and waved. He was sooooo cute.


----------



## luvmyfam

I know tverb! That baby itch can be so strong sometimes! I can feel it at work lately. I'm a NICU nurse and here lately the baby fever has really kicked in! My friend at work was taking care of a very cute little guy the other day and she commented on my baby fever because I just couldn't stop ooohing and aaahing over him lol :).


----------



## luvmyfam

Hope everyone that celebrates has a good Easter!


----------



## tverb84

My baby lust hasn't been too bad these past couple of days.


----------



## Millhaven

It's funny how people can be so blunt sometimes. 

I work as a kindergarten teacher and one day a couple of weeks ago, when I was outside wearing a knitted, loose-fitted shirt (I have an average body type), a mom came up to me. She talked very loud and said: "are you pregnant?" 

The thing is, which she doesn't know, that I've been wanting a baby for a couple of years now but we've just decided TTC this June. But what if I've can't have a baby? Or just gotten the news myself and didn't want anyone to know that I was pregnant?

"...ehm...no?", I replied, which made her look embarrassed. "Oh, I'm so sorry! Take it easy (what?)! I thought you were pregnant but now I see that it was only your shirt and the sunshine that made me think that way." Then she left with her kids...


----------



## luvmyfam

The nerve of some people!! I could never imagine saying that to someone unless I was 100% sure. Someone asked me when I was about 20 weeks with DS 1 and I had JUST started to look "pregnant" to my DH. I was shocked!


----------



## Caite

Well, I guess most of you know I'm doing my midwifery training, and I'm just coming to the end of it. Most of us applied for the hospital where we're training for jobs, and they had us wait in the main waiting area, with all the pregnant women, for our interviews. I was the last one to be interviewed, and I was sitting there, dressed up in my interview suit, waiting for my interview. One of the registrars came out of clinic and asked me if I was there as a patient. It was a little embarrassing, thinking that he thought I was pregnant, but, I guess it's an obvious mistake to make when a woman of child-bearing age is sitting in a maternity waiting room (though he knows I'm a student midwife and don't have any need to walk around in a suit normally), and he could have thought I was there for a 12 week scan, which isn't particularly insulting, really. I was still pretty embarrassed though.

Anyway, I can't remember if I told you all or not, but I'm going to have to postpone TTC, as I only got offered bank shifts (pretty annoyed about that, but oh well). So long as I get a permanent contract somewhere soon, I'm hoping to start TTC in September.


----------



## NYmama

Hello! I'm currently a Mommy to two kitties, one bearded dragon and a puppy on the way in August. I'll be married 6 years in June and DH and I are going to start TTC in December, I'll be 29 and he'll be 30. DH has been ready for a baby for a long time now but I've only just come around recently. I currently have nexplanon for BC and I'll have it taken out in August to give my cycle time to come back and track. We recently moved into a two bedroom main level duplex and of course I'm already nursery planning. Can't stop me from decorating that's for sure.


----------



## tverb84

Millhaven said:


> It's funny how people can be so blunt sometimes.
> 
> I work as a kindergarten teacher and one day a couple of weeks ago, when I was outside wearing a knitted, loose-fitted shirt (I have an average body type), a mom came up to me. She talked very loud and said: "are you pregnant?"
> 
> The thing is, which she doesn't know, that I've been wanting a baby for a couple of years now but we've just decided TTC this June. But what if I've can't have a baby? Or just gotten the news myself and didn't want anyone to know that I was pregnant?
> 
> "...ehm...no?", I replied, which made her look embarrassed. "Oh, I'm so sorry! Take it easy (what?)! I thought you were pregnant but now I see that it was only your shirt and the sunshine that made me think that way." Then she left with her kids...

Wow that's rude.

Yesterday my baby lust was a bit high but I remind myself I'll have children when it's meant to be.


----------



## Millhaven

*luvmyfam* &* tverb84*: Yeah, I know...She's one year younger than me (I'm 24) and she already has three children...maybe she thought I should get one as well? 

Either way, I do want our family to be more than just the two of us and our fur babies. 

Can't June come sooner? :sad1:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Great to see my ticker saying 1 month x days now :happydance:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hope everyone is doing good! We finally have some nice weather here so DD has been able to play outside which is so nice and fun to watch! 

I need to change my ticker as we will most likely wait until August to TTC. I will be graduating from college in May of next year so that would be perfect!

Hope you ladies are doing well! :hugs:


----------



## tverb84

There's four women at the gym that I go to that have children. Two of them had their babies this year. In fact, one just had her son a few weeks ago and I feel a bit jealous about that. :blush:


----------



## Millhaven

Tried convincing my OH that maybe we should start TTC in May instead of June. He didn't look too scared. Or shocked. :)


----------



## xLeeBeex

How exciting for you


----------



## ImSoTired

Still waiting for July here. I thought my cycles were beginning to behave but this cycle I had late ovulation. boo for me! Hopefully next cycle will be back to normal and all of the ones after. I'm getting more and more broody with time so I can't wait to start! 

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes end of June more likely July here too. My cycles are still being rubbish even with vitex as well, was hoping they'd be regular by time we started ttc but I don't think they will be.
Only thing I can think that is affecting it is that I am exercising and dieting, wondering if that could be affecting it??


----------



## tverb84

Millhaven said:


> Tried convincing my OH that maybe we should start TTC in May instead of June. He didn't look too scared. Or shocked. :)

That's great. :thumbup:

So today I realized my baby lust differs from day to day. This afternoon when I was on my walk this car drove by and I could tell there was an infant car seat in the back. Also this woman pushing her child in a stroller walked by me and my baby lust went through the roof but right now it's not too bad.


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi Ladies. Im sure you all remember me in this topic? Im sorry I've not been dropping in and keeping in touch lately, work as just been so demanding of my time... :dohh: :book:

:hi::hi:

I just wanted to tell you all the good news and the maybe not so good news (But its still a big step forward for me and OH) Me and OH have decided to finally start TTC as of last week!!!!!! :happydance::dance::headspin:........................:shhh::wohoo:

Originally we had planned to start TTC May/June 2014, But due to my PCOS being so unpredictable we thought that we would cut our losses and just give ttc a try, and try and stay relaxed about it. My cycles are so irregular that we probably not going to be able to time conceiving our little one. So we would be grateful to have our little one when ever we can, and because gynaecology wants us to try naturally until October which is the not so good news.... :cry:


----------



## tverb84

Good luck. :flower:


----------



## Jaxvipe

SarahLou- that's so exciting!!! Are you going to be temping or using OPKs at all?? :hugs:


----------



## tverb84

I have a question for the members who have children. How did it feel when your baby kicked? Did it hurt? It's one of the things I'm looking forward to when I have children.


----------



## Jaxvipe

When I first started feeling DD move it was like a fluttering and then I could actually start to feel her foot push out. It never really hurt, sometimes it would be alittle uncomfortable when she was running out of room. She also liked to lodge her foot in my ribs that could hurt alittle bit but I could just push on her alittle to try and make her move.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes same as above for me. It's a nice feeling generally just gets a bit uncomfy towards the end


----------



## SarahLou372

Jaxvipe said:


> SarahLou- that's so exciting!!! Are you going to be temping or using OPKs at all?? :hugs:

Hi Jaxvipe :hi:

Im not using OPKS or anything at the moment, I don't see the point yet due to my PCOS and im not on any medication of having af. Maybe when im on some treatment I might start to use them. 

I don't want to have to keep buying them all the time as I don't even know when to take them :dohh:


----------



## tverb84

Jaxvipe said:


> When I first started feeling DD move it was like a fluttering and then I could actually start to feel her foot push out. It never really hurt, sometimes it would be alittle uncomfortable when she was running out of room. She also liked to lodge her foot in my ribs that could hurt alittle bit but I could just push on her alittle to try and make her move.

I can't wait to experience this.


----------



## tverb84

This might sound like a strange question but did anyone here love their children before becoming pregnant with them? When I think of my future children I can't help but love them.


----------



## buttonbear14

Hello :wave:

Not sure if i can be posting in here so late to the game, sorry lol.... but i'm new here so thought id say hi hehe

We are TTC from June, and i cannot wait....starting to drag now..


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: welcome feel free to post never too late if you're wtt and broody like us! :haha:

see your baby is similar age to my ds1, he'll be starting 'big' school in Sept as well then?


----------



## Jaxvipe

Welcome buttonbear!! So exciting that TTCing is only 1 month away for you!


----------



## tverb84

So last night I had a dream where I was pregnant. It's the first one I had in a few weeks.


----------



## Jaxvipe

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi Jaxvipe :hi:
> 
> Im not using OPKS or anything at the moment, I don't see the point yet due to my PCOS and im not on any medication of having af. Maybe when im on some treatment I might start to use them.
> 
> I don't want to have to keep buying them all the time as I don't even know when to take them :dohh:

I totally understand that! I hope you get you :BFP: right away!!!


----------



## ImSoTired

Tverb I agree with the other girls, my daughters movements were uncomfortable toward the end and ouch the rib pain, but usually it was lovely. I miss that feeling.

And yes I loved my daughter before I even found out about her but I love her so much more now. And I often talk about our next like he or she is already here and I'm so excited and nervous to get pregnant and meet the new baby.

Still waiting on af. Ovulated late this cycle. I'm thinking maybe stress. I hope so anyway as I've had some issues with PCOS and I hope it's not that acting up on me. My PCOS symptoms have nearly all gone since losing weight.

I hope you're all well.


----------



## tverb84

At a store here there's a plaque that says "we've loved you even before you were born". I want something like that when I finally have children. 

In the past day or two I've come to some realizations that I never saw coming. I don't even feel like the same person I was two years ago if that makes sense.


----------



## luvmyfam

SarahLou372 said:


> I just wanted to tell you all the good news and the maybe not so good news (But its still a big step forward for me and OH) Me and OH have decided to finally start TTC as of last week!!!!!! :happydance::dance::headspin:........................:shhh::wohoo:

YEA SarahLou!!!! Good luck!:dust:


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome Buttonbear :wave:


----------



## luvmyfam

tverb84 said:


> At a store here there's a plaque that says "we've loved you even before you were born". I want something like that when I finally have children.
> 
> In the past day or two I've come to some realizations that I never saw coming. I don't even feel like the same person I was two years ago if that makes sense.

Definitely makes sense:thumbup:. I feel like people really have to change before finally making the leap to be ready to TTC. After I got married, the first year I was terrified I might get pregnant. Then right around our one year anniversary I woke up one day and was just ready. And I felt like my outlook on life was entirely different... more grown up and less self involved. 

There's this saying that I absolutely LOVE <3 : Before you were conceived, I wanted you. Before you were born, I loved you. Before you were here an hour, I would die for you." <3


----------



## tverb84

I don't feel ready for children yet considering I want to go back to school next year but I know one day I will be.

I love that quote


----------



## tverb84

So how is everyone?


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hey ladies! 

I've got baby fever soooooo bad right now! It's driving me insane lol but I know it will pass. 

DD has reached the terrible twos and is testing me left and right. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## tverb84

Mine isn't too bad.I'm watching the season finale of 2 Broke Girls and I have a craving for Chinese food.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Good, 6 weeks and counting! :wohoo:


----------



## MissN8

So Broody December seems like ages away. Groan


----------



## tverb84

Mine was a bit high today because I saw this woman at a park with her child other than that I had a good day. I walked almost four miles today. :thumbup:


----------



## luvmyfam

Just found out my good friend is preggo with her 3rd! I haven't been very broody lately... so stressed!


----------



## tverb84

So my baby lust was higher than the past few days.Today I saw so many parents/mom's with strollers when I was on my walk I went by four different ones. Also on the bus I saw a woman who's pregnant.


----------



## ImSoTired

About 2 months to go and still hoping for normal cycles. It'd be nice if I got prego right off the bat but I won't hold my breath. 

I hope you're all well


----------



## jaspie

Hello ladies! December 2014 for us. So just over 6 months to go. Good luck to all of you ttc in the next month or two. Exciting times :-D


----------



## tverb84

Well I had an intense weekend. My grandma (my mom's mom) had a stroke either yesterday or Friday. My uncle had to break into her house nothing was broken or destroyed and now she's in the hospital. We were at the hospital yesterday for about three or four hours and now she has a room. Today my mom told me she's going to be in the hospital for about a month and I think she has to do therapy I'm not sure when though. :shrug: She was very alert yesterday in the hospital but she can't speak right now so my mom bought this writing board so she can write stuff down. I didn't go to the hospital today because it was too much for me yesterday. My mom went though and said she was the same as yesterday. After she goes back home whenever that will be she'll probably need help with doing different things.


----------



## Teilana

Anyone else find Mother's Day tough to get through? Knowing we are so close to trying but still waiting?


----------



## Millhaven

*tverb84: *I'm sorry to hear about your grandmother. I have had several relatives that suffered strokes and it's horrible. The most important thing after a stroke is that that you get the right help as soon as possible in order to get back to (or almost) normal.

I hope that your grandmother gets well soon! :flower:


----------



## Jaxvipe

tverb- so sorry to hear about your grandma! I hope she gets better soon! That is so tough to have to go through.

I had a nice mothers day, DH is getting SUPER broody! LOL I love it! He's like I want to make another baby now! But we need to wait until at least August. I iwill be graduating college in May next year so getting pg now would be bad!! 

Hope you ladies are doing good!


----------



## tverb84

Thanks she'll probably do therapy sometime in the future.


----------



## luvmyfam

tverb84 so sorry to hear about your Grandma. Hope she recovers well!


----------



## Eline

I started my last pill strip. It seemed so unnecessary to take it one further month and not just start right now, but I was too tired to bring it up with my sweet OH so there you go :)

I wish you grandma a good recovery, tverb!


----------



## tverb84

She is doing better. The neck brace she had on is off now and she's starting to eat now mostly soft food like apple sauce.


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi all, just a random pop in from me. We have decided to put out TTC date back a month until November just to give us an extra month for our financial goals. I'm happy with that too.

Hope everyone is well, I'm off to had a read and catch up. 

xo


----------



## tverb84

I'm good my grandma is doing much better. She is doing physiotherapy now and she can move her left arm but not her right yet. That's the side her stroke was on and she recognizes people. My mom and I are planning on visiting her tomorrow. She doesn't want a lot of people seeing her since she's tired and her body is healing.


----------



## luvmyfam

Helloooooo:flower:! Where is everyone? And what are we all up to?? TTC yet?! I just got back from vacation on the beach in North Carolina. It was much needed! I'm just so happy to have the nice weather here now! 

The closer I get to October, the more I question wheather or not I'm ready yet :blush:. My boys were 2.5 years apart and I just didn't think it was quite enough of an age gap for me. I wouldn't have it any other way now though. But if we were to conceive in October, the gap between my youngest would be almost 4 years. So even though Im questioning wheather or not Im ready, I kind of feel like waiting longer could be to long:shrug:. 

Hope everyone is well :hugs:!


----------



## tverb84

I'm still wtt sadly and don't know when I'll be ttcing. :shrug: Hopefully in about 3-4 years I will be. I know I'm not ready for children and I still really like having time to myself.


----------



## Teilana

Still waiting for another month BUT I am now off bc. We will be waiting until after my next period then we will start!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Still wtt, waiting for next af as well then starting!


----------



## luvmyfam

So so so exciting for you guys Teilana and 30mummy!!!! So close!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks luvmyfam x


----------



## Teilana

Thanks! Defs excited but scared/nervous at the same time :)


----------



## MissN8

6 months to go for me getting closer finally


----------



## Caite

Tverb - I haven't been around much, so missed the news about your grandma. I hope she is recovering well. 

I don't know when I'm going to start TTC. I'm waiting to find a permanent job. I've finished uni and am doing bank nursing shifts at the moment, waiting to start as a bank midwife (waiting for my registration). I'm really enjoying banking. I am able to pick and chose when and where I work and the for the first time in years actually fit work around my life rather than the other way around. I don't think I'm entitled to maternity pay as a bank employee (as it is a zero hour contract) - and there is no way I am going to ask. If it wasn't for that, though, I would definitely just stay on the bank. I've been looking for both midwife and interesting nursing jobs. I don't want to return to being a staff nurse; it would kind of make it feel as though the last eighteen months or so were a little pointless. I have seen some adverts for jobs such as safeguarding nurse, donor co-ordinator (or something named similar to that) nurse but I didn't apply as they were too far away and the commute would have been too long.


----------



## tverb84

She's still in the hospital and still can't talk. She is eating regular food now instead of pureed food. I don't think she'll be moving back into her house.

So today when I was on my walk I saw an ovulation test or pregnancy test on the ground. I didn't touch it for sanitary reasons but it was the first time I've seen one on the ground. Also this little girl smiled at me and I waved to her she was so cute. Yesterday this little boy said hi to me twice when I walked by his house. I can't wait to have my own children in the future.


----------



## Caite

I'm pleased she's making progress, Tverb. That's a bit weird with an ovulation or pregnancy test on the ground.

I know loads of people having babies at the moment. Two of them are due around now, so I'm waiting to find out that they've had the baby. I can't wait to go buy cute baby outfits for them.


----------



## 30mummyof1

How frustrating Caite, not knowing when you can start. Least you're enjoying your bank jobs whilst you wait.


----------



## Eline

It still might be interesting to check things out, Caite, it's possible that you do have a right to maternity pay, even when you're a bank nurse, if you've worked enough hours...

I've taken my last pill and am waiting for AF. After that, I hope my cycle picks up nicely so I can move over to TTC.


----------



## 30mummyof1

how exciting eline! goodluck see you over there soon hopefully


----------



## ImSoTired

DH and I are sort of ntnp now and I'm in the tww. I am sure though that I am not pregnant. We will start officially in July but plan on ntnp until then. I saw my family doctor for blood work to make sure everything is okay, and if it is, TTC is a go.

I too am sorta feeling like it's too soon to TTC but it's definitely what we want. Just one more baby, and we want them to be close in age. I know it's going to be hard but I can do this. I think I'm just nervous. 

I hope all is well.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes you can imsotired, i think the biggest jump is o-1, 1-2 is an easier one in my opinion :)
How exciting - ntnp. Goodluck :)


----------



## tverb84

Today my baby lust was a bit high because when I went for my walk a few cars drove by me with car seats in them. Not that I was staring into the cars. :haha: I also saw a woman who's pregnant and a few kids at the river front. Sometimes it feels like I'm going nuts. :wacko:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: i have set up a ttc thread - ttc from june 2014. Anyone just started/starting soon please feel free to join me. I am a little eager i know :haha:


----------



## tverb84

Last night I had a dream where I somehow ended up in San Francisco and these two women tried to help me get back home. Why I dreamt that I have no clue. :haha:


----------



## luvmyfam

Hmm weird dream! DH and I have been talking about TTC a lot lately and its mostly been him bringing it up! I've told him that even after all this waiting, Im not sure if Im quite ready to try THIS year. He said thats fine, but said "lets prepare and start the supplements/diet as if we are going to try and we can talk about it when it gets closer to that time". The diet/supps are for swaying for a girl. So as of now, we are preparing for TTC in October and swaying PINK:pink:! We will see!


----------



## tverb84

Sounds like a good sign if he's talking about it.


----------



## tverb84

So today I felt a bit of baby lust when I saw a woman who's pregnant while on my walk. Some days I just want to have a baby and other days I'm glad I don't have children yet.


----------



## KalonKiki

You'll have to let me know if your gender swaying methods work, luvmyfam! :thumbup:

I hope that you're all doing well. <3 :hugs:


----------



## tverb84

Today on the bus this little boy smiled and waved at me he was sooo cute. When him and his mom got off the bus he waved bye. This little girl also waved at me today when I was walking home. I loved it.

This morning when I checked my cervix it was a bit soft which is a bit weird because I ovulated on Monday and last month after I ovulated it wasn't soft. Maybe my period is going to start early? :shrug:


----------



## luvmyfam

KalonKiki said:


> You'll have to let me know if your gender swaying methods work, luvmyfam! :thumbup:
> 
> I hope that you're all doing well. <3 :hugs:

Hi Keely!! How's the little man? I will try and let you know! Nice to "see" you on here!


----------



## tverb84

30mummyof1 said:


> :hi: i have set up a ttc thread - ttc from june 2014. Anyone just started/starting soon please feel free to join me. I am a little eager i know :haha:

Just noticed in your sig that you got married today. Congrats!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

He's doing well, thanks luvmyfam. :D

Congrats on your wedding, 30mummyof1! :happydance:

2014 is halfway over, it looks like there aren't very many of you left still WTT. I can't wait to see all of you get your :bfp:. :D


----------



## tverb84

Today I burst of baby lust when I was on my walk and I saw this woman driving her car and there was a car seat in the back. 

Also today I called the college here to say I wanted to take the english class this September but I was exited from the program so I'll have to wait until January now to take it. Now I don't know what I'm going to do in September. :shrug:


----------

